# Elektronikas forums >  Lodējamās SMD Cepeškrāsns būve

## Epis

Vaig uztaiīt SMD detaļu lodējamo krāsni lai varētu pielodēt BGA iepakojuma mikrenes un citas SMD detaļas. 
Nopirku es vakar Elenberg FT8721 cepeškrāsni (cena 27Ls) 
parametri samērā labi jauda 1,4KW un tilpums tikai 9Litri 
krāsnīj ir 4 sildelemetni tos var redzēt šitajā bildē. + veltilātors domāju kad tā arī ir baigi labā lieta, jo tas palielinās karšanas ātrumu un viemērīgāk sadalīs temperatūru pa visu krāsni  :: 


Un šeit ir elektrnika kas atrodās krāsns iekšpusē un ir tā kad tā elektronika tur ir baigi primitīvā ļoti mehanizēta, bīju cerējis kad būs kautkas digitāli vadāms, slēdzams, bet nekā visur mehāniskie slēdži. 
Viss mistiskākais no visiem elektronikas elementiem ir šitas tempertūras regulētājs!! es nesaprotu kā viņš tur strādā un vai viņu kautkādā viedā var izmantot ??


Varbūt kāds zin kas tas par brīnumu ??? 

Doma man šito krāsni ir vadīt ar atmegu8 + Kādu no Termorezistroiem argusā ir 3 modeļi PT100;  PT1000 un PT100-M1020 kurš no šitiem ir viss precīzākais ?? 
pagaidām nezinu kā lai slēgt tos krāsns sildelementus.

Ir kāds šeit Latvijā taisījis Lodējamo SMD krāsni ??? 
jeb kāda veida infomrācija varētu ļoti palīdzēt. 

SMD krāsni es jau sen gribēju, bet tagat ķeros klāt jo vairs bez krāsns iztikt nevaru (primās nepieciešamības lieta!)

----------


## Andrejs

Domāju ka šo krāsni varēsi lietot tikai maizīšu cepšanai. Vienmērīgu siltumu nedabūsi.
Par SMD krāsni prasi Mārim  - tas kas aa  ( http://www.metaldetektor.lv/ ).  Varu dot nelielu 'hintu' - vajag lietot keramiskus sildelementus.
Tas "Brīnums"ir parasts, mechanisks termoregulators   ::   - plāksnīte sasilst - atliecās un nav kontakta - atdziest un ir kontakts  ::   ::  Tam proci nepieliksi  ::  

Andrejs

----------


## Girts

Tu speciāli mēta muļķi -bet kas tad sitais ir ,vai tika mapīšu nosukumi nav ar tavām ķepām klabināti.
epps/Elektronika/SMD-Termosledzis.jpg

----------


## Epis

Tākā tas mehānisms bīja pie tempertūru regulātora tad tik daudz izdomāt ka tas varētu būt kautkāds mehānisms, slēdzis kas to tempertatūru regulē es varēju, tikai nezināju kā viņš tur strādā . tagat skaidrs kad to izmantot nekur nevar un tas nekam neder. 

Kā tad ir ar tiem sildelementiem vai patiešām ir tik švaki ?? no visām cepeškrāsnīm kas ir internet veikalos šitā ir viss viss jaudīgāka pietam ar mazāko tilpumu ! 
šeit ir viens projekts http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/presen ... er#Toaster 
Tur viņiem ir 1,5KW Toaster oven Oster 6293 Latvijā tādu protams nopirkt nevar bet sildelementi tur ir  tādi paši kā manējai 4 gab. var'but viņai ir mazāks tilpums (sanāk 2 turāmo līmeņi manējai ir 3 domāju kādi 2-5litri lielāks tilpums!.
Tagat izlasīšu vēlreiz to pamācību un tad redzēs.

----------


## Delfins

tas ir tas pats kas čaiņikos... termoslēdzis. Ar šo vārdu viss ir pateikts. Toč muļķi tēlo.

Galu galā shēma ir tik primitīva, ka pats vari uzcept vienkāršu shēmu temp regulēšanai ar visiem "soļiem" priekš konkrētiem sildelementiem.
Uz atmegas piemēram + termo sensori, nevis mehāniskie.

----------


## Girts

> Domāju ka šo krāsni varēsi lietot tikai maizīšu cepšanai. Vienmērīgu siltumu nedabūsi.
> Par SMD krāsni prasi Mārim  - tas kas aa  ( http://www.metaldetektor.lv/ ).  Varu dot nelielu 'hintu' - vajag lietot keramiskus sildelementus.
> Tas "Brīnums"ir parasts, mechanisks termoregulators    - plāksnīte sasilst - atliecās un nav kontakta - atdziest un ir kontakts   Tam proci nepieliksi  
> 
> Andrejs


 Te tev Epi bus links kur dabūt keramiskos sildelemntus ar iebuvetiem termopariem temperaturas kontrolei http://www.omega.com/pptst/CRHP_CRHF.html
P.S Tikai neprasi kas ir termopāris.

----------


## Delfins

Girts, bet cena vnk nenormāla...

Zinu, ka šito var mājās uztaisīt.. tikai jādabū pašas spoles.
Kanālus var izgriezt kieģelī.

Zinu, jo laukos vienam bija cepešplītiņa, pieslēdzot 0 pie radiatora un bezmaksas apkurinot istabu  ::

----------


## Epis

Jā Tie keramiskie sildelementi tur ir baigi dārgie  ::  
Pēc rekomendējamās lodēšanas temperatūras grafika(Temperature profile bildi ielikšu vēlāk jo kautkā inbox man neiet) 
sanāk kad pečkai vaidzēs palielināt temperatūru ar 1-3 grādiem sekundē. pagaidām nēsu izmērījis cik ātri pečka var uzkarst, jo nav instrumenta ar ko mērīt, tākā nosākuma būs laikam jāuztaisa termometrs ar to PT1000 + atmega +RS232 + relejs, 
Ja pareizi saprotu tad tam PT1000 ir Platīna temperatūras sensors ar 1Komu pretestību pie 0grādiem un tempartūras noteikšanai jāmēra viņa pretestība kas lineāri aug palieninoties tempertūrai tad lai uzinātu par cik pretestība aug palienlinoties temperatūrai pa 1grādu jāieliek sensors vārošā ūdenī 100 grādi un tad jāskatās cik tur ir pretestība un jādala ar 100 tad būs 1grāda pretestības pieaugums  :: 
rīt būs jaaiziet un jānopērk. 

Ja pečka lēnu sils tad varētu tos sildelementus pabīdīt tuvāk vienu otram un aiztaisīt apakšu ciet lai mazāks gaisa tilpums šitā man liekās kad varētu samazināt tilpumu pa 1/3 daļu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tagad Ķīpsalā būs BT1 izstāade un tur būs Keramservisa veči. Kantoris viniem ir Ādažos, bet veikals netālu no Teikas labajā puse Brīvibas ielā. Viņi taisa keramikas tīgelus un visādu automātiku.

Bet ja par to cepeškrāsni - jādabū tas termopāris un manuāli jāregulēe tiristoru shēmina  :: 

Var jau programma dabūt ari mainamu pretestibu, kas regulēs tiristoru, kurā sinusa punkta tam vērties vaļā.

----------


## Raimonds1

un tam sildelementam -. visticamāk jābūt plāksnei, nevis 2 stienīšiem

vēl jau jāzin tas ieteicamais rezīms, visticamā ka pāris sekunžu uzsilšana līdz max un tad kādu laiku izturēšana un stop

Arcus Elektronika ir tā krāsns, varbūt var to cepšanu sarunāt

----------


## karloslv

Mikrenēm baigi bieži datašītos ir ieteicamā reflow procesa grafiks (temperatūras grafiks laikā).

----------


## Andrejs

http://www.vulcanheat.co.uk/irspec.htm#quartz
runāju par šādiem elementiem - Q5 un Q10. esmu tos lietojis. elements uzsilst ļoti ātri, regulēt ari nav problēmu. Manā gadijumā "krāsniņas" summārā jauda bija drusku lielāka ( ~40KW  ::  ) un pielietojums ari cits.

----------


## Vikings

> jāieliek sensors vārošā ūdenī 100 grādi un tad jāskatās cik tur ir pretestība un jādala ar 100 tad būs 1grāda pretestības pieaugums


 Vienkāršāk ir sameklēt temperatūras/pretestības grafiku konkrētajam devējam.  ::

----------


## Girts

> Jā Tie keramiskie sildelementi tur ir baigi dārgie  
> Pēc rekomendējamās lodēšanas temperatūras grafika(Temperature profile bildi ielikšu vēlāk jo kautkā inbox man neiet) 
> sanāk kad pečkai vaidzēs palielināt temperatūru ar 1-3 grādiem sekundē. pagaidām nēsu izmērījis cik ātri pečka var uzkarst, jo nav instrumenta ar ko mērīt, tākā nosākuma būs laikam jāuztaisa termometrs ar to PT1000 + atmega +RS232 + relejs, 
> Ja pareizi saprotu tad tam PT1000 ir Platīna temperatūras sensors ar 1Komu pretestību pie 0grādiem un tempartūras noteikšanai jāmēra viņa pretestība kas lineāri aug palieninoties tempertūrai tad lai uzinātu par cik pretestība aug palienlinoties temperatūrai pa 1grādu jāieliek sensors vārošā ūdenī 100 grādi un tad jāskatās cik tur ir pretestība un jādala ar 100 tad būs 1grāda pretestības pieaugums 
> rīt būs jaaiziet un jānopērk. 
> 
> Ja pečka lēnu sils tad varētu tos sildelementus pabīdīt tuvāk vienu otram un aiztaisīt apakšu ciet lai mazāks gaisa tilpums šitā man liekās kad varētu samazināt tilpumu pa 1/3 daļu


 Es tev klusu pačukstēšū ko tev vajag un kas tev var palidzet , termoparis +PID regulatos +solid state relay+keramikas sildelemnts +Raimonds1 kas tev uzmetinas krāsninas šasijiu=BGA mikrenu lodējamā krāsns

----------


## Epis

šeit ir lodējamās temperatūras  grafika bilde kādu vaig priekš ALTERAS mikrenēm karas nav Leed-free 
tur tajā pamācībā bij arī reālais tempertūras grafiks no vienas firmas ko tad itkā var ņemt kā paraugu, vai arī salīdzināt. 

tam PT1000 pretestību domāju mērīt ar curent sense rezistoru un tad ar diferenciālo opampu noteikt cik ampēru plūst un pēc formulas pretstība ir Volti dalīt uz Ampērām un tad arī no pretestības dabūs tempertūru.

----------


## Vikings

> tam PT1000 pretestību domāju mērīt ar curent sense rezistoru un tad ar diferenciālo opampu noteikt cik ampēru plūst un pēc formulas pretstība ir Volti dalīt uz Ampērām un tad arī no pretestības dabūs tempertūru.


 Kas tu traks?
Vienkāršākajā variantā pieslēdz PT100vienu galu pie zemes, virknē kaut vai 220Omu rezistoru, kura otru galu pie stabilizētiem 5V un spriegumu no rezistoru krustpunkta uz ADC un pārrēķinam spriegumu uz grādiem. Tiesa gan tā būs nelineāra sakarība.
Otrs variants - sarežģītāks - pretestību tilts, par to pameklē netā.

----------


## GuntisK

A kā Tu Epi ar 100%-tīgu precizitāti zināsi, ka tava BGA jau pielodēta? Da i vispār ko tur tai krāsniņā regulēt ar loģiku un kontrolieriem. Tev ir jāzina tikai temperatūra. No citu skatu punkta- Tu tās plates priekš BGA mājās kodināsi? Kaut vienu plati tādām smalkām lietām esi taisījis? Beigās vienkāršāk būs pasūtīt gatavu plati + BGA mikroshēmas pielodēšanu kādā firmā. Ropažu ielā ir firma kas specializējas BGA un citu smalkumu plašu veidosanā un lodēšanā. Būs i nesalīdzināmi lētāk un kas pats galvenais-kvalitatīvāk. A to sāksies-salodēju, nestrādā-laikam jāpērk jaudīgāka/labāka FPGA un atkal viss no jauna... Ārzemēs vispār neviens ar tāda veida platēm nemudījas, jo lētāk ir pasūtīt gatavu. Tāda ir situācija mūsdienās. Bet to krāsniņu vari mēģināt būvēt dēļ mikru SOIC korpusos un SMD rezistoru/kondensatoru pielodēšanas, ja jau tas viss iesākts.

----------


## Vikings

Gunti, var sīkāk par Ropažu ielas iestādi? Pirmo reizi par tādu dzirdu, varētu būt noderīgi, domāju ne tikai man...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Manuprāt cepeškrāsnij nav ne vainas, taisi tik augšā... ideāli ja temeratūras kontrole ir gan sildelementam gan uz pcb plates...

----------


## GuntisK

Links: http://www.alfarzpp.lv/rus/pcb/pcbassembly.php .     Citāts no turienes: АО "АЛЬФА" представляет в Латвии продукцию одного из крупнейшеих Юго-Восточных производителей печатных плат и поэтому мы можем предложить вам печатные платы по довольно низким ценам при высочайшем качестве. Основные воможности Цеха Сборки Печатных Плат: 
Автоматическое нанесение паяльной пасты 
Автоматический видеоконтроль количества паяльной пасты на контактных площадках 
Автоматическое точечное нанесение на печатную плату клея и пасты 
Автоматическая установка поверхностно-монтируемых (SMD) компонентов с возможностью устанавливать такие комплектующие как BGA, mBGA, Fine pitch, Flip chip, CCGA, PLCC, QFP, CHIP, TSOP, SOIC, SOT, SOD, MELF, SOP, SOJ, 0402 SMT Devices.  
Lai izgatavotu plati viņiem ir jāiesniedz GERBER fails , ko nodrošina visas "normālas" PCB izstrādes programmas (a kaut vai tā pati vienkāršā SPRINT LAYOUT 4).  Domāju ir vērts padomāt...  ::

----------


## Delfins

Uhu... un eksemplāru skaits nemazāk par 100...

----------


## Raimonds1

sildelementus tomēr laikam vajag likt tā, lai temepratura būtu vienmērīga

kā notiek tā lodēsana - silda no augšas, apakšas, abām pusem, cik ir t no sākuma, cik beigās, cik ilgi jasilda

var uztaisit tādu eksperimentu - uztaisa kasti ar izolāciju, statīvu plates ielikšanai, dabū metāla plāksni 1 cm biezu, siltumietilpības vajadzetu pietikt, uzsilda kaut vai uz plīts, ar bezkontakta termometru nomēra temp. un tad ieliek uz noteiktu laiku tajā kaste un cepiens gatavs.

ja grib pilnigi skaidri zināt visus tos termoprocesus - jāpsūta termofilmēšana

----------


## GuntisK

> Uhu... un eksemplāru skaits nemazāk par 100...


 Nu tak uztaisi jēdzīgu shēmu, pasūti plates un pārējās izpārdod. Ja tas ir kkas plašām amatieru masām vajadzīgs, tad ātri vien var atpelnīt naudu.

----------


## karloslv

Gunti, SMD krāsns kontrolieris 100 eksemplāros ir kaut kas, ko Latvijā var pārdot plašām masām? It sevišķi pirmo kļūdaino un nepilnīgo prototipu (100 plates), otro prototipu (vēl 100)? Kāds tādus gribēs pirkt? Amatieriem lēta un ātra prototipēšana ir vajadzīga kā ēst. Alfa, protams, ir labs variants, ja gribi kaut ko stabilu taisīt. Ārzemēs visādi PCB prototyping web-pakalpojumi ir papilnam, protams, 1-2 plates maksā dārgāk pasūtīt, tomēr to var (diemžēl gan uz LV šipings ir nenormāls, tāpēc jāmeklē vien pašam savi tonertransfēri, krāsnis, vai kaut vai ar lodāmuru jālodē tas, ko var).

----------


## Delfins

> Nu tak uztaisi jēdzīgu shēmu, pasūti plates un pārējās izpārdod. Ja tas ir kkas plašām amatieru masām vajadzīgs, tad ātri vien var atpelnīt naudu.


 es saprastu ja tas man būtu biznes.. bet kā hobijistam, mna piemēram vajag kādu plati, kuru pārējiem nafig nav vajadzīga... nu labi, var'but 2-3 atradīšu domubiedrus,... bet tas arī viss. LV ir MAZA!!! ....

a taisīt plati 100 eksemplāros, kuru man nevajag,.. nu nafig.. tas nav nedz mans hobijs, nedz bizness...

Tas pats arī Epim... ja viņš lodēs savas FPGA... nu LV nevienam tie test-boardi nebūs vajadzīgi... varēs tad bāzt pakaļejā caurumā tos 99 exemplārus. C'mooon... Mēs runājam par DIY... nevis kaut kādu ražošanu.

----------


## Epis

par to PT100,1000 shēmu tad es vakar vēlu vakarā atradu štiādu Microchip pamācību   AN687 "Precision Temperature Sensing with RTD Circuits" 
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcpl ... e=en011700
4 lpp ir shēma ar curent generator circuit + dif. pastiprinātājs un tas ampēru ģenerātors ģenerē 1ma pie 2,5V  laikam tā 1ma ir tāpēc lai pats PT100 nekarstu. 

man būs daudz visādu SMD detaļu kuras no digikey tagat pasūtīju,  un PCB es pasūtīšu kādā kantorī, vinīgi ar BGA lates pasūtišanu es īsti nezinu cik daudz ir plašu režotāji kas var tādas plates uztasiīt?  (izņemot to ALFA kantori).

par BGA lodēšanu tas ALFAS kantorī  minimālā cena ar kuru viņi vispār kautko sāktu darīt bij kautkur ap 500eiro, ja kāds zin vietu kur varētu pielodēt BGA + pārbaudīt ar rentgenu pa saprātīgu cenu tad sakat.

----------


## Andrejs

> 4 lpp ir shēma ar curent generator circuit + dif. pastiprinātājs un tas ampēru ģenerātors ģenerē 1ma pie 2,5V laikam tā 1ma ir tāpēc lai pats PT100 nekarstu


  ::   ::   ::  
Ja gribi savu krasns projektu pabeigt (ar to domāju uztaisīt strādājošu verķi), iesaku nečakarēties ar termoregulatora būvi. Gandrīz 100% esmu pārliecināts, ka nekas Tev nesanāks. 
Paņem un nopērc gatavu - kaut te http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termoco ... ntrollers/
Ir ari lētaki 
Citādi scenārijs būs šāds:
Epis būvē fpegas - īsti nesanāk - vajag SMD elementus, īsti nesanāk salodēt - vajag krāsni ar regulatoru, atkal nesanāk - taisam regulatoru utt...   ::   ::   ::  
Neņem ļaunā , Tev ir entuziasms un nav pieredzes - man ir pieredze un drusku entuziasma..

Andrejs
P.S. varbūt sākam kolektīvi audzināt Epi? vismaz kāds fans slapjajā rudenī  :: 
P.P.S. uztaisīt labu, strādājošu termoregulatoru ar  PID, pārslēgšanos "0", utt. prasīs vismaz 1-2 men. (esmu optimists)

----------


## karloslv

Andrej, jautājums tīri interesei: ko nozīmē "pārslēgšanās "0""? Par PID saprotu.

----------


## GuntisK

> Gunti, SMD krāsns kontrolieris 100 eksemplāros ir kaut kas, ko Latvijā var pārdot plašām masām? It sevišķi pirmo kļūdaino un nepilnīgo prototipu (100 plates), otro prototipu (vēl 100)? Kāds tādus gribēs pirkt? Amatieriem lēta un ātra prototipēšana ir vajadzīga kā ēst. Alfa, protams, ir labs variants, ja gribi kaut ko stabilu taisīt. Ārzemēs visādi PCB prototyping web-pakalpojumi ir papilnam, protams, 1-2 plates maksā dārgāk pasūtīt, tomēr to var (diemžēl gan uz LV šipings ir nenormāls, tāpēc jāmeklē vien pašam savi tonertransfēri, krāsnis, vai kaut vai ar lodāmuru jālodē tas, ko var).


 Es runāju nevis par krāsniņas kontrolieri, bet gan par platēm kā tādām. Un BGA pielodēt jau ir īsts pārbaudījums.   ::  Pagaidām mazākais darbs man ir bijis pāreja experimentiem TQFP64 korpusam ar 0,5mm att;alumu starp piniem. Pielodēt īstas mokas-jālieto karstais gaiss. Problēma vēl arī tajā kā nocentrēt, lai pini atrastos uz celiņiem. Lodējot BGA, mikras izvadi  mierīgi var "iziet" ārpus kontaktlaukuma.

----------


## Andrejs

> ko nozīmē "pārslēgšanās "0""


 Ar to bija domāta slodzes komutēšana brīdī kad maiņstrāvas sinusoida šķērso "0".
angliski -  Zero crossing switch
Absuluti nepieciešama lieta ja grib slēgt lielas slodzes.
Var realizēt ar specializētām mikrenēm, var būvēt analogi, var softiski.

----------


## Epis

Man vaig tikai to PT100 vai PT1000 sensoru nolasīt ar megas8 ADC un tad ar programmas daļu galā tikt varētu.

pa to "0"nebīju iedomājies. 

bet vispār es skatījos releju dokumentos un viņus itkā var slēgt ar ātrumu 1 reizi sekundē (kautkā baigi, baigi lēnu).

----------


## Raimonds1

sildelementiem ir inerce un nekāds megahercs tur nav vajadzīgs, pilnīgi pietiek ar 1x sekunde vai no 50Hz 50 impulsiem sekundē nulles punktā iedot 1-2-3-4 lidz 50 gab siltuma regulēšanai.

vai kāds var pateikt, kāds ir temeperatūras režīms un laiks?  Pietiekami liels dzelzs(vara)  gabals , uzsildīts ar ārēju siltuma avotu, pietiekami vienmerīgu temperaturu kaut kāda noteiktā laukumā, kas ir mazaks par visu izmēru,  ar smuki nomēritu temperatūru ar lāzertermometru - smuki ielikts noteikta tilpuma siltuizolējošā kastē , dzisīs diezgan paredzami

vajag tikai īstajā brīdi atvērt durtiņas un raut ārā

----------


## Delfins

Pats lodēšanas process ar visām temp. ir kaut kur netā atrodams. Forumā liekas ir links.

----------


## Velko

> pa to "0"nebīju iedomājies. 
> 
> bet vispār es skatījos releju dokumentos un viņus itkā var slēgt ar ātrumu 1 reizi sekundē (kautkā baigi, baigi lēnu).


 Nepatīk relejs, taisi uz simistoru. Ar šitādu nezvēru jau nu vajadzētu pietikt. Piemeklē atbilstošu optiski izolētu simistora draiveri ar zero-cross (piem. šo) un lieta darīta. Varēsi kaut 100x sekundē (uz katru pusperiodu) slēdzelēt.

P.S. Detaļas skatījos "uz ātru roku". Esmu taisījis izmantojot BT138 un MOC3041, bet priekš krāsns jaudas tas varētu būt par īsu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> šeit ir lodējamās temperatūras  grafika bilde kādu vaig priekš ALTERAS mikrenēm karas nav Leed-free 
> tur tajā pamācībā bij arī reālais tempertūras grafiks no vienas firmas ko tad itkā var ņemt kā paraugu, vai arī salīdzināt. 
> 
> tam PT1000 pretestību domāju mērīt ar curent sense rezistoru un tad ar diferenciālo opampu noteikt cik ampēru plūst un pēc formulas pretstība ir Volti dalīt uz Ampērām un tad arī no pretestības dabūs tempertūru.


 Tas mainās tik lēni, ka pirmais variants varētu būt ar roku grozāmu potenciometru, termorezistoru un multimetru

----------


## Epis

Nopirku visas detaļas kuras vaig un sāku pārlodēt atmegas8 plati un gribēju nomainīt 16Mhz kristālu uz RTC (real time clock) 32K sākumā pārprogrammēju atmegas CKSEL Fuse bitus uz iekšējo 1Mhz oscilu un tad mēģināju Timeri2 palaist lai tas strādātu asinhronā režimā ar to  RTC un nez kapēc negāja, kad pārliku programmā attiecīgo ASSR reģistra bitu uz IO pūlksteni tad taimeris iet, bet sliktākais notika kad gribēju pārbaudīt vai tas RTC clock vispār strādā un uzliku CKSEL Fuse bitus uz “1001”.kas ir domāti priekš RTC oscila un ar to arī viss beidzās  mega8 vairs neiet  ::  
skatījos oscilā kristāls itkā strādā rāda to sīnusu ar 32Khz frekvenci tikai signaļs tāds pašvaks vairāk par 0,7V ārā nedod (vai tas ir normāli vai tam lielumam tomēr vaidzētu būt 5V robežā (tik cik VCC ) ????

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāda būs blokshema, ko dosi regulēšanai - uz tiristoru, uz regulatoru nulles punktā vai kā
manuprāt pilnīgi pietiktu, ja 10  sekundes varētu izvēleties dot no 50 lidz 500( sanāk 10  50Hz periodi) sinus cikliem ar izšķiršanu ik pa 50 ( 50, 100, 150, utt)

vai arī, parastam tiristora regulatoram regulē atveršanas laiku atkarība no tā, vai temepratura 10 sekunžu perioda  pareizi, par ātru vai par lēnu

----------


## Epis

Es nopirku relejus priekš to sildelementu slēgšanas G5Q-1-EU  slēdzās ar 5V un kādām 200 vai 400ma un lai tās ma dabūtu nopirku transiztorus 2N2222 kad šito salodēšu un releji strādās tad arī iešu tālāk.

labā ziņa tāda kad es dabūju pie dzīvības Atmegu32 (pirmstam sen atpakaļ es mēīgnaju viņu ieprogrammēt ar JTAG programmeri bet Avr studija rādija kad programmera nav, un tagat pielodēju ISP programmera 10pinus un šitā es tagat ieprogrammēt varu + megai32 labums tāds kad viņai ir atsevišķa TOSC1;2 ieja priekš Pūlksteņa man to pūlksteni vaig lai varētu precīzi laiku skatiīt un pārbaudīšu vai tad 32K kristāls vispār strādā ja viņš neies uz megas32 tad būs skaidrs kādēļ neiet mega8!
Otra lieta kas jāizdara ir jāuzlodē tas RS232 ports un jāsataisa komunikācija starp megu32 vai 8(ja atdzīvināšu) lai varētu redzēt tās ADC vērtības, jo JTAGs man nestrādā un likt kautkādus LCD displejus es negribu + caur kompi varētu arī tās vērtības salikt grafikā un tad pielabot un pieslīpēt visus tos processa laikus lai nevaidzētu nekādas sarežģitas formulas izmantot.

----------


## Raimonds1

cik stipru strāvu tie releji  var komutēt?
ik pa cik sekundēm to temperatūru mērīsi?
 kāda būs tā temp.diskriminācija - pusgrāds, grads vai cik?

visvienkāršāk būtu stabils laika periods, kas stabilizets ar kvarcu, tad no tā iegūst, teiksim, sekundi
pēc tam kaut kāds multivibrators dod impulsus atkarība no termopāra vai termorezistora

nu un tos impulsus skaita
pēc grafika - no o- tās sekundes lidz 60-tajai - impulsu skaitam jāpieaug ta, tad līdz 120 sekundei - šitā.

----------


## Epis

Pārbaudīju uz Atmegas32 ar 8bit taimeri2 asinhronais pūlkstensi strādā un ar 64bit prescaleri un ar interupt uz overflow man Led lampa iemirgojās 1 precīzi reiz sekundē (1Hz) 
Tas relejs ir http://www.components.omron.com/compone ... ABE-6WNT6Y
un tur rakstīts 3A @ 250VAC  un man ir 2 tādi domāju katru no sildelementa pāriem vadīt atsevišķi līdz ar to 1400/2=700W viens pāris (vispār tas sildelementu pāris ir saslēgts virknē un tad sanāk kad ja grib vēl katru atsevišķi slēgt tad vaidzētu laikam 120VAC strāvu  (pretestību tam sildelementam nēsu vēl mērijis.) 
Tagat skaidrs ir tas kad RTC strādā, bet mega8 vienalga neiet! 

Jautājums par PT100,1000 lodēšanu kā lai lodē tā lai pie 220grādiem neatilodētos, vai varbūt kautkā mehāniski tos vadus stiprināt ???? 

Problēma vēl ir ta'da kad megas32 plate ir baigi mazā šeit vecajā bildē redzams kad tā ir tik maza ka neko vairāk tur salikt nevar  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tam sildelementam tā pretestība atsķirsies siltam un aukstam.
Sildelementa un termopaara vadiem ir kaut kaada spec metode, var eksperimentēt ar alvu ar varu, kurai augstaaka kušanas temperatura vai ar piemekletu kondensatora izlādi, lai sakūst kopā. Var mēģinat ar trafiņu un kādiem 24 voltiem un baterijas oglītēm uztaisīt elektroloku, uztaisīt tādu šķidru vara bumbiņu un tur iemērkt tos vadu galus  :: 
 Vai tomēr tas relejs nebūtu jāņem ar jaudas rezervi?  Tik mazai jaudai varbūt der tiristora regulēšana.

----------


## Velko

Par mega8 un clock kristālu: kādā stāvoklī tev palika CKOPT fuse? Ja pirms tam bija 16 MHz kristāls, tad pieņemu, ka 0. Un, ja CKOPT=0 tad pie clock kristāla balasta kondensatori nav vajadzīgi - ir ieslēgti megas iekšējie. Manuprāt tie pat varētu traucēt un neļaut spriegumam pacelties augstāk par tiem 0.7V.

Releji gan tādi pašvaki. Sanāk gandrīz bez rezerves, ar aukstu sildelementu tā strāva var mierīgi pārsniegt 3A. Tad jau tiešām labāk padomā par tiristoru/simistoru komutāciju. Manis pieminētais BT138 tur 12A, bet "nezvērs" - 40A.

Izteicies, ka gribi slēgt pie RS232 - mani tikai drusku māc šaubas, ka procis, ja to clocko uz 32.768 kHz būs spējīgs pavilkt to komunikāciju. Kā būtu ar 3.27680 MHz kristālu?

----------


## abergs

> Jautājums par PT100,1000 lodēšanu kā lai lodē tā lai pie 220grādiem neatilodētos, vai varbūt kautkā mehāniski tos vadus stiprināt ????


 Profesionāli PT100 devēji ar 3m garu kabeli silikona izolācijā. Izmanto krāsnīs līdz 330 grādiem C:
http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termocontrol/ts_pt100/
Tiristoru relejs vadāms tieši no kontrollera:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...8-000#!318-000

----------


## Epis

> Profesionāli PT100 devēji ar 3m garu kabeli silikona izolācijā. Izmanto krāsnīs līdz 330 grādiem C:
> Uzlodēju RS232 un tagat jāpārbauda vai strādā.
> http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termocontrol/ts_pt100/


 Lētākais sensors lasmā maksāja pie 18Ls tas laikam pa dārgu. varbūt tad kāds var pateikt kā saucās tie  vadi kas var izturēt to temperatūru pie 330C un cik maksā un kur tirgo. 
pirmajās cepeškrāsns bildēs var redzēt kad tie AC līniju vadiem apkārt ir audums kur tādus lai dabūn ?




> kādā stāvoklī tev palika CKOPT fuse?


 CKOPT laikam bīja programmed(0) jo pirmstam bīj 16Mhz kristāls un nomainīju es tikai tos CKSEL3..1 bitus uz 1001. 



> Izteicies, ka gribi slēgt pie RS232 - mani tikai drusku māc šaubas, ka procis, ja to clocko uz 32.768 kHz būs spējīgs pavilkt to komunikāciju. Kā būtu ar 3.27680 MHz kristālu?


 mega32 iet uz iekšējā 1Mhz oscilātora un tas RTC(32768Hz clock) ir pieslēgts pie TOSC1,TOSC2 piniem un ir Taimera2 asinhronais pūlkstenis, atšķirībā no megas32 megai 8 tie TOSC1,2 pini ir uz Xtal1,2 piniem un kad es pie megas8 pieslēdzu RTC un darbināju pašu megu no iekšējā 1Mhz clock man Led diode kurai vaidzēja degt kad timer2 kas tiek vadīts no RTC būtu overflow nedega līdz ar to mega8 neuztvēra to RTC un teorētiski ja jau RTC uz megas8 negāja pirmstam tad pārslēdzot fuse bitus uz to RTC nav brīnums kad mega8 neiet, 
vienīgi kā viņu lai dabūn pie dzīvības lai tos fuse bitus nomainītu uz iekšējo 1Mhz clock varbūt jālaiž iekšā kāds parastais 5v TTL clock signāls piemēram ja uz megas32 to clock uzģenerē un laiž megas 8 clock iejā, vai tad mega8 strādātu ???

----------


## Girts

> Jautājums par PT100,1000 lodēšanu kā lai lodē tā lai pie 220grādiem neatilodētos, vai varbūt kautkā mehāniski tos vadus stiprināt ????
> 
> 
>  Profesionāli PT100 devēji ar 3m garu kabeli silikona izolācijā. Izmanto krāsnīs līdz 330 grādiem C:
> http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termocontrol/ts_pt100/
> Tiristoru relejs vadāms tieši no kontrollera:
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...8-000#!318-000


 Tur lāsmā Epi tu ari atradīsi kas to procesu regulē.Vēl labak klinkmanahttp://www.klinkmann.com/lat/?id=cats&nid=41 var noirkt Unitronics M91-2-UN2 PLC kontolieri kas tev visu izmeris un pēc tavas sastāditās programas visu temeperaturu noregules.var gan pieslegt PT100gan solid state relay
te tev saitite http://unitronics.com/Series.aspx?page=M90

----------


## Epis

ietestēju RS232 kodu un līmeņu pārveidtoāju un kautkas man nepatīk tajā MAX232 šeit oscilā var redzēt ka viņš kautkā baigi rausta to vērtību man itkā viss ir salodēts kā pēc shēmas ar 1uf kapacitātoriem vienīgi pie VS+,VS- nav tie kapacitātori pielikti moš tur vaina ? 
un lejā otrā oscila bildē ir redzams ko sūta Atmega uz MAX232 TX kanālu un mega32 sūtu 00000001 ar 4800 bps (1 stop bits un bez parity bita) 
(priekš lielākiem ātrumiem vaidzēs nopirkt speciālo kristāla oscilātoru kā 1,8432Mhz vai citu kura frekvence ir pielāgota savādāk error procents ir liels tagat eror % ir 0,2% 



Tie visi gatavie kontrollieri ir tač šausmīgi dārgi un priekš kam ta es (sen sen atpakaļ) mācijos AVR programmēt !

----------


## Vikings

Raustīšanās visdrīzāk ir tāpēc, ka neesi uzlicis tos kondensatorus, viņi ir ļoti svarīgi lai sprieguma dubultotājs pareizi strādātu. Bildēs redzams, ka viņš nestrādā normāli. Šeit viens shēmas piemērs:

----------


## Epis

Tūlīt pielodēšu

Pielodēju un viss tagat strādā ideāli  ::  svārstās no 8,14V līdz -7,84  ::

----------


## Lemings

> Jautājums par PT100,1000 lodēšanu kā lai lodē tā lai pie 220grādiem neatilodētos, vai varbūt kautkā mehāniski tos vadus stiprināt ????
> 
> 
>  Profesionāli PT100 devēji ar 3m garu kabeli silikona izolācijā. Izmanto krāsnīs līdz 330 grādiem C:
> http://www.lasma.lv/lv/products/termocontrol/ts_pt100/
> Tiristoru relejs vadāms tieši no kontrollera:
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...8-000#!318-000
> 
> 
> ...


 Nu šito M90 sākas ar 100 ls, tad labāk taisīt ar atmega kontrolleriem.

----------


## Epis

Uzrakstīju programmu uz megas kad viņa sūta ciparus ar 2Hz frekvenci katrs cipars ir +1 un līdz 8 tad nonullējās un atkal +1 
C# koda ekvivalents -> 


```
if (cipars ==8)
       {cipars=0}
else 
       Cipars+=1
```

 Atmegas32 koda ekvivalents


```
cp	R2,R3
	breQ equal
	ldi R16,1
	ADD R2,R16
	rjmp USART_transmit
equal:
	clr R2
```

 un tad es taisīju progu uz kompja lai tos sūtītos ciparus varētu saņemt un beigās arī uzkodēju un uzstādīju visu tos Com porta paramtrus lai varētu dabūt tos ciparus un tālāk ar viņiem var darīt ko vien grib (vispār kods man jau bīj vienīgi viņš bīj pārāk primitīvs un priekš lieliem datu apjomiem nederēja (rādija erorus jo datu buferis netika tīrīts un pārpildījās + bitu lauks (array) netika palielināts priekš ienākošo datu apjoma) šito jauno Com porta saņēmāja kodu es arī ielikšu savā EpiCNC v1.1 progā   ::  

Tagat laikam jāsāk lodēt tie releji  ::  un tas PT100,1000 (man ir abi) tempertūras sensors.

----------


## Epis

pielodēju releju un viss strādā (tikšķ kā pūlktenis 1 reiz sekundē  ::  pēc šitās shēmas Rb man ir 1K oms kas iet no megas32 PD3 pina

laikam tagat būs jāķerā spie nepatīkamākās lietas -->lālodē tie opampi priekš PT100,1000 ja šitas ies tad var jau teikt kad Lodējamā SMD krāsns ir gatava. 

šeit atmegas32 kods kas ir uzrakstīts līdz šim priekš RS232 komunikācijas testa + RTC 0,5hz frekvenci un tagat vēl Releja izeja + Led diode


```
#include "m32def.inc"
	rjmp reset 
.org 0x00A
	rjmp Timer2_overflow
.org	 0x01E
	rjmp USART_TX_compleate

reset: ; the reset code:
; stack setup; set SPH:SPL to
; RAMEND
	ldi r16, low(RAMEND)
	out SPL, r16
	ldi r16, high(RAMEND)
	out SPH, r16

	ldi r16, 0x48 ; PD3,PD6 -- Outputi
	out DDRD, r16
	ldi r16, 0x00
	out DDRB,R16
	
; Taimera un PWM uzstādīšana
                                    	
	ldi		r16,0b00000101	;WGM =0 ;uzliek 011 prescaleri 32768/128(prescaler) =256 
	out		TCCR2,r16		
	ldi 	r16, 0x40
	out		TIMSK,R16  ; Timer2 overflow interupt enable!
	ldi		r16,0x00
	out 	TCNT2,R16 ; nonulle taimeri
; Timer2 asyncronous clock
	ldi		R16,0x08
	out		ASSR,R16
; UART  (RS232) setup sākumā tikai transmiter.

	ldi r16,(1<<TXEN)|(1<<TXCIE)
	out UCSRB,R16
	ldi	r16,(1<<URSEL)|(0<<UMSEL)|(0<<USBS)|(1<<UCSZ1)|(1<<UCSZ0)
	out UCSRC,R16
	; baud rate 4800bps UBRR=12 (error ir 0,2%) 
	;lai nebūtu erors vaig 1,8432Mhz kristal 
	ldi	r16,0b00000000
	out	UBRRH,R17
	ldi r16,0x0C 
	out UBRRL,R16

;	nosūta test datus
	ldi R16,0x4d
	out UDR,R16


	sei
	ldi	R16,0x02
	out SFIOR,R16 
	ldi R16,0x08  
	mov R3,R16     ; R3 =8
	nop
loop:
	nop
	rjmp loop 

	
Timer2_overflow:
// Nosūta R2+1 datus ik pes 1 sekundes :) dati iet līdz 8 un tad nonullejas
	cp	R2,R3
	breQ equal
	ldi R16,1
	ADD R2,R16
	rjmp USART_transmit
equal:
	clr R2

USART_transmit:
	sbis	UCSRA,UDRE ; ja ir gatavs sūtīt tad sūta, ja nav tad gaida kamer būs!.
	rjmp	USART_transmit
	OUT		UDR,R2

	in 		R16,PinD
	sbrc	R16,6
	rjmp 	Ir1
	ldi		R16,0x48; Toble PD6-LED -- PD3-Relejs
	out		PORTD,R16;
	reti
Ir1:
	Ldi 	R16,0x00;
	out		PORTD,R16;
	reti

USART_TX_compleate:
nop
reti
```

----------


## Epis

Izdomāju kādu shēmu lodēšu  priekš  PT1000/ 
shēma būs tāda pate kā fototranzistoram kur C bīj pielikts pie 5V caur X rezistroru un tad mainoties gaismas intensitātei mainījās strāvas plūsma no 0-Xma un tad mērot pie C iejas volti svārstījās no 0-5 un to pašu es tagt izdarīšu ar šito PT1000 un viņš stāvēs tranzistora vietā un rezistros kas būs pie 5V būs ar vērtību 2,2K un tad ja PT1000 būs 0 grādi starp Rezistoru un PT1000 būs 1,51V un pie 250C PT1000 pretestība būs pie 1962omiem un tad spriegums bus 2,35V un pēc tam ar diferenciālo opampu paņems to vērtību starpību un pastiprinās kādas 3X tad vaidzētu būt no 0-2,53V un 1 grāds būs 10mv  ::  

tagat laikam atliek tikai uzlodēt  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

paskaties, kas reāli notiek, ja tas telejs reizi sekundē to strāvu komutē kādu minūti

varbūt uzlikt, lai šis slēdzas reizi 5 sekundēs un ar saviem kontaktiem ieslēdz jaudīgāku releju vai tiristoru caur zero-switch vai arī puse slodzes - 1 sildelements ir visu laiku ieslēgts un slēdzelē tikai otru pusi

----------


## marizo

Nu es nez.. man liekas no tas releja klabeeshanas traks palikt var!  ::  Bet ja taa nopietni - lamaak lietot tiristoru un taa iesleegshanu ar nulles-shjeersoshanas mikrosheemu.

----------


## Epis

Itkā salodēju to savu shēmu bet kautkas ar opampu nav kārtībā jo viņš tajā diferenciālajā pastiprinātājā pastiprinājuma reizinājums nav vienmērīgs piemēram pie 0,6V starpības pastiprina 2,4X, bet pie 0,54V jau 1,85X un tā uz leju laikam būs janopērk jauns Lm324. 
+ laikam jānopērk viens tiristors.
PT1000 pārbaudīju ar sērkociņu dedzinot pāris sekundes (no augšās) un kad dega PT1000 pretestība bīj pie 1466 omiem tas ir pie 122C.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, ņem uzreiz klāt kaut vai MOC3041 priekš tiristora vadības. Optiski atsaistīs proci no 220V tīkla + jau zero cross iekšā.

----------


## Girts

> Epi, ņem uzreiz klāt kaut vai MOC3041 priekš tiristora vadības. Optiski atsaistīs proci no 220V tīkla + jau zero cross iekšā.


 Ko mēs te visi tērejam laiku klabinot padomus ,ar to krāsni bus tāds pats liktenis ka ar cnc virpu ,frēzi kuru vada cyclone" puteklusūcējs"un asinhronais motors piedzen pa tiešo virpas patronu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paņem labāk ieslēdz 1 to sildelementu, ja šis pieļauj 220V un uznēm liķni ik pa 10 sekundēm - minūtē 6 pretestības vērti'bas un iepostē. Slodzi uz releja kontaktiem vai solid state var samaazināt, paralēli tiem ieslēdzot, piemēram, 500W lampu.
Varbūt nemaz tik daudz tas otrs sildelements nebūs jāslēdzelē. 
Bet vispār - zero -switc ar optisku opampa un skaitļošanas atsaisti no tiristora un 220v ir manta!!!!
Jo tanī nulles punktā ir ļoti izdevīgi slēgt, ne traucējumu, ne kā.

----------


## Raimonds1

mehāniskais variants -  termorezistoram ir zināms, kā jāmainās pretestībai. Ik pa 10 sekundēm mērām( ar salīdzināšanas shēmu) pretestību un salīdzinām ar etalona pretestību
izejas  -  +  =  palielināt jaudu, smaazināt, nemainīt
slīdošu kontaktu pāris  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ja nemaldos tad MOC3041 (un vēl vairākiem modeļiem) vari slēgt viņu iekšā jebkurā brīdī, bet viņš ieslēgsies nulles punktā. Tā kā nav jānoslogo procesors ar nulles punkta gaidīšanu.

----------


## abergs

> Ja nemaldos tad MOC3041 (un vēl vairākiem modeļiem) vari slēgt viņu iekšā jebkurā brīdī, bet viņš ieslēgsies nulles punktā. Tā kā nav jānoslogo procesors ar nulles punkta gaidīšanu.


 Jā, tas ir labākais kombinācijai MOCxxxx+tiristors(triacs).

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kas attiecas uz jaudas regulēšanu, varbūt der simistoru jaudas reglātors... jauda 0 - 100% , plūstoši...
Ja nesanāk uz mikrokontroliera, tad varbūt der parastās analogās termostabilizācijas shēmas un taimers...

----------


## GuntisK

Moš drīz jau par infrasarkano krāsni sāksim runāt?  ::  Neliela atkāpe no konstruēšanas: Epi-pastāsti par tehnoloģiju, kā Tu nocentrēsi BGA  !!!precīzi!!! uz kontaktlaukumiņa? Vai lietosi lodēšanas specpastu? Kam tev tā digitālā elektronika, ja tāpat 100% nevarēsi būt drošs, ka viss ir pielodēts un ka viss ir kārtībā (tjip nav pārkarsēta detaļa? u.t.t.)? Teiksim Tev krāsniņā ir 160 grādu pēc Celsija temperatūra, kkāda alva kas kust tādā temp.. Ok-tas viss ir. Liekam iekšā plati ar detaļām virsū. "Cepam." Paiet tas laiks vajadzīgais, alva izkūst, kkā pieļepē to detaļu pie celiņa. Un izvelkam plati ārā. Laikam nebūs jāskaidro ko šādas traujas temperatūras izmaiņas nozīmē šāda tipa elektronikai (T krāsniņa---> T telpa). Ja krāsniņā izturēt vienalga sanāk tāda situācija-temperatūra ta lēni krītas-ilgāk paturi augstā temperatūrā mikroshēmu un tavs "silīcija brīnums", FPGA, vai kāds cits zvērs ir nosprādzis... Kā domā ar to cīnīties?

----------


## abergs

Guntim +1!
(P.S.Varbūt vērojam jaunas pusvadītāju rūpnīcas ALFA-II tapšanu?  ::  )

----------


## Velko

> Varbūt vērojam jaunas pusvadītāju rūpnīcas ALFA-II tapšanu?


 Kāpēc ALFA-II ? Rūpnīcas nosaukums būs "*E*lektroniskās *P*rogrammējamās *I*ntelektuālās *S*istēmas"   ::

----------


## Epis

Es kad skatījos google tos tiristorus un Triac tad ja pareizi sapratu tas tiristors ir kā slēdzama diode un strāva plūst tikai 1 virzienā, bet Triac ir tāds pats variants tikai iekšā ir 2 slēdzamas diodes un strāva var plūst abos virzienos vienīgi pētot tos Triac grūti saprast ar kadu spriegumu viņu slēdz + vai - vai ar abiem?
 bet pēc shēmām ko atradu googlējot izskatās kad jāizmanto viens no tiem optoizolātora draiveriem labi tas kad viņi ir lēti un paši Triac arī lēti laigan kopā sanāk tik pat cik relejs. 

Par BGA lodēšanu tad tam iepakojumam ir pieļaujamas daudz lielākas nobīdes nekā TQFP iepakojumam jo atālums starp lodēm ir 1mm līdz ar to +-0,2mm ir mierīgi pieļaujamā nobīde (a TQFP iepakojumā tāda nobīde nozīmētu īso starp kājām!)  un lodēšanas procesā kad lodes ir palikušas mīkstas un pielīp pie plates tad mikrene pate sevi nocentrē līdz ar to precīza novietošana nebūs tā problemātiskākā daļa, galvenie faktori lai viss smuki pielodētos būs plates kvalitāte un krāsns tempertūras profils.
un pirms es cepšu fpga es iemēģināšu to BGA lodēšanu uz miniatūru tranzistoru BGA iepakojumā kuru es speciāli psūtiju priekš lodēšanas testa  :: 

man no digikey tagat kuģo vesela čupa ar  visādām SMD detaļām kopā pie 150ls ar to man pietiks  pus gadam kā minimums  :: 



> Rūpnīcas nosaukums būs "Elektroniskās Programmējamās Intelektuālās Sistēmas"


 Laba ideja, ja kautkad taisīšu firma tad padomāšu par šito nosaukumu

----------


## Vikings

> "Elektroniskās Programmējamās Intelektuālās Sistēmas"


 LOOOL, labais!  ::  +1

Bet ja nopietni tad gribēju teikt līdzīgi kā Epis, BGA pie lodēšanas pieļaujama līdz 50% nobīde no kontaktlaukumiņa, lodējot mikrene pati iecentrējas uz kontaktlaukumiņiem. 
Pārbaudi var veikt uzlodētajam procim/loģikai uzrakstot pārbaudes kodu, kas visās datu kājās padod testa signālu lai pēc tam varētu pārbaudīt vai signāls aiziet no mikrenes uz celiņu vai nē. Ja nē tad gan grūti pateikt ko darīt - raut nost un lodēt pa jaunam vai ko...
Lai nebūtu straujas temperatūras izmaiņas pēc lodēšanas krāsniņai var ieprogrammēt lai viņa pati atdzesē gaisu krāsniņā, piemēram, gaisa plūsmu krāsniņā pārslēdzot no slēgtas (tikai pa krāsniņu) uz vaļēju (karsto gaisu pūšot ārā, auksto velkot iekšā).

----------


## Delfins

A nav vienkāršāk uztaisīt vara "nasadku" tam p0jaļnikam vajadzīgajā garumā un lodēt čipam atsevišķi katru sānu (ne-BGA) !? 
BGA gan labāk soketu izmantot... Vispār jau BGA-at-home ir perversija... Epi, tu vēl jauns esi, dari kaut ko citu lietderīgu.

Īstenībā liekas IR aparātus vien izmanto, jo nevajag veselu krāsns un tiek sildīta tikai tā vieta, kur vajag. (google ir links ar bildi, kur piedāvā mobilajiem RAM-us pārlodēt, kuriem ir BGA korpuss)

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tāpēc to IR krāsni arī pieminēju.  ::  Neviena nopietna firma tos BGA čpus nelodē ar karstu gaisu, kkādām "digitizētām bulciņu krāsniņām", u.t.t.

----------


## Vikings

> Nu tāpēc to IR krāsni arī pieminēju.  Neviena nopietna firma tos BGA čpus nelodē ar karstu gaisu, kkādām "digitizētām bulciņu krāsniņām", u.t.t.


 BGA čipus varbūt nē, bet SAFā noteiktas SMD plates lodējot ar celtniecības fēniem, to zinu no drošiem avotiem.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vēl viens variants - pie 220V taisngrieža tilts, tad kondensators un tad IRF vai IGBT tranzistors, Impulsa platumu regulē un viss

jo platāks impulss uz tranzistora , jo siltāk

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.prima.lv/

te arī varetu dabūt kādu info vai komponentus krāsnij

----------


## Epis

Palasīju par to Zero cross switch "0" punkta slēgšanu un atradu tādu Triac (laikam latviski simistors) opto slēdzi kurā ir integrēts tas 0 punkta slēdzis un tas ir MOC3041 (0,4Ls) un sanāk kad viņš jāslēdz ar 15ma un domāju kad mega8 varētu pa taisno šito slēgt bez papildus tranzistroriem un tad vēl jānopērk tas simistors kāds 12A 400V un tad redzēs.

uzgāju vēlvienu linku par SMD krāsns būvi http://web.interware.hu/lekovacs/reflow_oven/
tur būvē uz Atmega8 + tiristors, bet to 0 punktu viņš detektē pats (neizmanto šito MOC304x slēdzi) 
varbūt es to atmegas kodu apskatīšos jo izskatās kad tur ir PID izmantots priekš tempertūras kontrolles.

----------


## ezis666

jā, patīk cilvēkam vienkāršas lietas sarežģīt.Neaizmirsti tik krāsnī ventilatoru iebāzt, citādi izcepsies tavas plates.
Es ar līdzīga tipa krāsni(1.2kW) , noregulētu uz 60C(tīri mehānisks regulators) žāvēju positiv 20 plates  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

tika runāts ar Keramservisa pārstāvi, visa regulācija šam ir 
Intereses pēc nopirku termopāra stiepļu pāri, tagad tik jāsakausē gali
lidz 1000 Celsija mērot

----------


## Epis

Pielodēju to BT138/600 Triac un MOC3041 un tagt jautājums kā lai pārbauda kad triac strādā neslēdzot pie 220AC un sildelementiem (jo ir bišķi bail slēgt krāsns sildelemntus jo ja kautkas ir netā tad viss var sadegt un moš korķus izsitīs! )
opampu vēl nēsu pārlodējis bet tas mani uztrauc viss mazāk galvenais lai tas triac strādā un tad varēs taisīt PWM 1hz frekvencē ar izšķirtspēju 50 soļi (220V AC tīkla frekvence)

šiet manas elektronikas attēls. 
un šodien dabūju detaļas kuras digikey pasūtiju un te arī ir tā BGA mikrene  un tuvplānā lodītes  ::  
Laikam es esu pirmais Latvijā kuram ir jaunais cyclone III čips.  ::  un 1 tāda man izmaksāja 9,6Ls 
+ man vēl ir pāris LPC2101 ARM7 70Mhz, kas man izmaksāja 2,01LS (tika pat cik LV maksā Atmega8  :: 
un čupa ar citas detaļām

----------


## Delfins

> Laikam es esu pirmais Latvijā kuram ir jaunais cyclone III čips.


 Tu arī vari kļūt par pirmo latvieti, kas sacepināja AC3 krāsnī tāpatvien..

----------


## Velko

Sākumā pieslēdz sildelementu vietā kādu parasto 220V (40W, piemēram) kvēlspuldzi. Par korķiem jau maza bēda - izsitīs, ieslēgsi atpakaļ. Galvenais pats nenoraujies ar to 220 - kurš tad mums te interesantas idejas rakstīs.  ::  

Pirms pieslēgšanas "divreiz pārbaudi", vai MOC3041 ir pareizi pievienots un vai 220 nevar "nejauši" nonākt citās shēmas daļās.

----------


## Andrejs

> Laikam es esu pirmais Latvijā kuram ir jaunais cyclone III čips


 Klausies, Epi, vai vari paskaidrot kāds būs pielietojums tai Tavai mega krutajai fpegai ?
Pat nerunājot par to ka ar savu cepeškrāsni Tu vinju nepielodēsi, ari plati kur viņu lodēt diezvai uztaisīsi (redzot kā maketplates taisi  ::  ). 
KAS būs rezultātā? Ja ziņkāres apmierināšanai - būtu nopircis starterkitu un čakarējies vesels. Ja amatieru konstrukcijām - Pici un Atmeļi ari ir labi.
Manuprāt šo mikreni ir jēga lietot tikai tad, ja paredzēta izstrādājumu ražošana.


Andrejs

P.S. Labāk mazāk laika velti fpegām, bet pamācies pareizrakstību. Dzīvē tas noderēs vairāk...

----------


## GuntisK

Mani gan vairāk interesē tas, kā Epis uztaisīs plati BGAškai.   ::  Tur kā minimums ir vajadzīga daudzslāņu plate. Liels hmmm......

----------


## Epis

Izdomāju sāpieslēdz klāt Lodāmuru tam jauda  ir tikai 15W  ::  
pārbaudīju pārlodēto Opampu un jaunais strādā tākā PT1000 nolasīt es jau varu un tūlīt pieslģšu lodāmuru un ja strādās tad sākšu skrūvēt klāt šitaš 2 plates pie cepeškrāsns. 

ciklon 3 BGA256 iepakojumā tādēļ kad nav TQFP208(manai vecajai ciklon II mikrenei ir šitas iepakojums), TQFP240 ir tikai lielajām, mazajām ir tikai EQFP144 kur ir tikai ap 90 IO (reāli IO ir ap 80) tākā nav izvēles, bet precīzāk par visiem navarotiem un bonusiem un ko es uz viņas kodēšu vēlāk fpga sadaļā kas jauno plati sākšu zīmēt.




> Mani gan vairāk interesē tas, kā Epis uztaisīs plati BGAškai.  Tur kā minimums ir vajadzīga daudzslāņu plate. Liels hmmm......


 jau pirms gada es biju uzīmējis PCB priekš ciklon II 256BGA un tikai 2 līmeņos!! tākā man pieredze ir baigā  bildēm vaidzētu būt pirmajos fpga topikos es pat tur mēģināju vilkt BGA485 paku  ::

----------


## Delfins

> tākā man pieredze ir baigā


 Ķeršu pie vārda. Lai nākamgad ir vismaz viens strādājošs projekts, kuru varētu palaist ražošanā.

----------


## Raimonds1

un kā lodāmuram redzēsi, ka ir spriegums- mērīsi ar voltmetru ?
labāk 25 vai 40W spuldzi.

----------


## Epis

Izskatās ka viss strādā Lodāmurs sila 2x lēnāk nekā parasti jo slēgšanās frekvence bīja 0,5Hz (1 reiz sekundē)
var teikt ka es tagat varu arī uztaisīt digtālo lodāmuru  ::  
un pats Trac nekarsa tākā nākošais solis būs slēgt visu pie cepeškrāsns. 
vienīgi vaig tam PT1000 pagarināt to vadu.
 Kāds var ieteikt kādu augstas tempertūras izolātoru ?? (līmlentu vai kādu cietējošu smēri ar ko noizolēt plikos PT1000 vadus. 




> Ķeršu pie vārda. Lai nākamgad ir vismaz viens strādājošs projekts, kuru varētu palaist ražošanā.


 pieredze baigā ir tādā ziņā kad es toreiz kad BGA plati projektēju izpētīju un iemēģināju visus vilkšanas paņēmienus "Viltības" un knifus kā vairāk vadus var izvilkt vienīgi neuztaisīju to plati jo nebīj tās pieredzes ne fpga programmēšanā un arī analogajā elektronikā + cepeškrāsns arī nebīj tādēļ izvēlējos vieglāko ceļu paņemt PQFP208 mikreni un ar vikinga palīdzību tad to plati uztaisījām  :: 
 tagat esu tos zināšanu robus bišķi esu aizpildījis un jūtu ka es to varu izdarīt, ja es nepamēģināšu tad tā arī nekad neuzināšu vai varu vai nevaru!

----------


## Vikings

Augstas temperatūras izolātors ir stiklašķiedras caurulītes. Nezinu konkrēti via būs, bet pameklē Lāsmā, Keramservisā, varbūt Argusā un citos veikalos. Ā jā, Latgalītē noteikti vajadzētu būt.
Starp citu, Epi uzzīmē shēmu kā slēdzi MOCu ar simistoru. Un gaidam kad meketiem mainīsies kvalitāte...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vaig uztaiīt SMD detaļu lodējamo krāsni lai varētu pielodēt BGA iepakojuma mikrenes un citas SMD detaļas. 
> Nopirku es vakar Elenberg FT8721 cepeškrāsni (cena 27Ls) 
> parametri samērā labi jauda 1,4KW un tilpums tikai 9Litri 
> krāsnīj ir 4 sildelemetni tos var redzēt šitajā bildē. + veltilātors domāju kad tā arī ir baigi labā lieta, jo tas palielinās karšanas ātrumu un viemērīgāk sadalīs temperatūru pa visu krāsni 
> 
> 
> Un šeit ir elektrnika kas atrodās krāsns iekšpusē un ir tā kad tā elektronika tur ir baigi primitīvā ļoti mehanizēta, bīju cerējis kad būs kautkas digitāli vadāms, slēdzams, bet nekā visur mehāniskie slēdži. 
> Viss mistiskākais no visiem elektronikas elementiem ir šitas tempertūras regulētājs!! es nesaprotu kā viņš tur strādā un vai viņu kautkādā viedā var izmantot ??
> 
> ...


 Man ir viens komentārs, uzmanīgi apskatot krāsns iekšas ( to termoregulātoru no iekšpuses, tad sanāk, ka tā korpusa daļa, kurā atrodas termoregulātors arī uzsilst līdz 150...300 grādiem, ja liksi iekšā vadības bloku, ko sameistaroji, tad var gadīties, ka tas pārkarsīs un viss atlodēsies, no tuvumā esošo sildelementu galiem un grāsns sāna radītā karstuma.... ( vadi pat karstumizturīgajā izolācijā )

----------


## abergs

> Kāds var ieteikt kādu augstas tempertūras izolātoru ?? (līmlentu vai kādu cietējošu smēri ar ko noizolēt plikos PT1000 vadus.


 Vadi karstumizturīgā izolācijā:
http://www.energ.lv/?s=26
Karstumizturīgi silikoni (piemēram):
http://www.fnserviss.lv/?lg=2&wp=79&sid=351&gid=61
un citi hermetiķi buvmaterialu veikalos ar sarkanu snīpi.

----------


## karloslv

> Laikam es esu pirmais Latvijā kuram ir jaunais cyclone III čips
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Klausies, Epi, vai vari paskaidrot kāds būs pielietojums tai Tavai mega krutajai fpegai ?


 Andrej, viss būs labi! Epis kodēs atkal ADC un DAC, un būs nenormālā starā par to. Vai varbūt uztaisīs RS232 protokolu no nulles. Ir cilvēki, kas netiek tālāk par divriteņu izgudrošanu  ::

----------


## Epis

> Vadi karstumizturīgā izolācijā:
> http://www.energ.lv/?s=26
> Karstumizturīgi silikoni (piemēram):
> http://www.fnserviss.lv/?lg=2&wp=79&sid=351&gid=61
> un citi hermetiķi buvmaterialu veikalos ar sarkanu snīpi.


 Tieši tas kas vajadzīgs. 

šeit shēma kā visu esu salodējis 

zinu kad varēja arī to pastiprinātāju uzlodēt uz 1 opampa bet negribējās veikt tos sarežģitos pretestību aprēķinus un tādēļ izmantoju 3 opampus. 
un man tur tas 2N2222A tranzistros stāv jo man liekās kad mega32 pa IO var normāli padot 8ma bet vaig 15ma un tākā tranzistros man jau bīja pielodēts (priekš releja) tad bīj slikums viņu nolodēt un tā arī atstāju. 
RS232 shēmu var atrst MAX232 dokumentācijā, un MOC3041 shēma arī ir pēc dokumenta, vinīgi es visur saliku 440omu rezistorus bet vaidzēja 330 un 360 un 0,05uF kapaciātoru,bet vaidzēja 0,01uF (man pie rokas tāda nebīj)




> Epis kodēs atkal ADC un DAC, un būs nenormālā starā par to. Vai varbūt uztaisīs RS232 protokolu no nulles. Ir cilvēki, kas netiek tālāk par divriteņu izgudrošanu


 Ko teiksi par KAC-9647, vai ADC08060 vai arī MT48LC16M8A2,  diez vai kautko tādu var saslēgt ar parastajiem  8,16bit mikrokontrollieriem. 
par to var runāt citā topikā, šitas nav par to tēmu.

----------


## Vikings

Njā, trani varēja izmest ārā, bet man liekas to visu kas uz opjiem uztaisīts tiešām varēja stipri vienkāršāk. Šajā gadījumā vispār neredzu jēgu diferenciālajam pastiprinātājam, tur taču prasts sprieguma dalītājs no PT1000 un otra rezistora sanāk, tur jau vienkāršu buferīti varēja ielikt uz viena opja un diviem rezistoriem.
Starp citu - vadu uz PT1000 liec ekranētu, savādāk fons no jaudas slēgšanas var klāties virsū.

----------


## janispu

Platīna rezistors ir etalons temperatūras mērīšanā, resp., precīzs un lineārs, bet tad tas prasa strāvas avotu R6 vietā.

----------


## Epis

> Platīna rezistors ir etalons temperatūras mērīšanā, resp., precīzs un lineārs, bet tad tas prasa strāvas avotu R6 vietā.


 par stravas avota izmantošanu es biju lasījis, vienīgi tās shēmas lai dabūtu konstantu strāvas avotu bīj tādas palielas un galvneais iemesls kādēļ itkā daudzi iesaka izmantot strāvas avotu kādu 1ma ir tas ka tad pats sensors mazāk sils no strāvas kas plūdīs viņam cauri un itkā būs precīzāki rezultāti, bet ja paskatās uz PT1000 tad pie 5V tur cauri plūst tikai 5ma un manā shēmā es to plūsmu ierobežoju vēl vairāk ar 2,2K rezistoru un tad sanāk kad es esu uztaisījis strāvas avotu  2,2ma pie 5V un tas ir 11mW  domāju kad sensors no tādas jaudas lieluma nekarsīs un mērijumi būs precīzi  :: 

Tagat domāju kur to plati lai liek pie cepeškrāsns un kā lai tos sildelementus pieslēgt (lodēt vai mehāniski piespraust. orginālajā variantā viņi ir piesprausti un negribās tos spraudņus nost griezt jo turās labi+ ir apkārt izolātor gumīja(sarkanbrūna) ja es plati liktu ārpus cepeškrāsns tad varbūt pat nevaidzētu termoizturīgos vadus (vienīgi PT1000 vadam vaidzēs kautko tādu īpašu kā vikings minēja (ekranētu termoizturīgu vadu). 

šitās cepeškrāsns mīnus ir tas kad nav nekādas siltumizolācijas (pliks metāls) tā vien prasās pēc kādas akmensvates, vai cita izolātora lai krāsns ārupuse nekarst + būs arī lielāka effektivitāte (mazāk siltuma zudumi)

----------


## Vikings

Nav gan tas plikais rzistors strāvas avots. Ir gan, bet atkarīgs no pieliktā sprieguma. Es zinu ir diodes, kuras caur sevi uztir noteiktu strāvu pie mainīga sprieguma, bet nosaukumus nepateikšu. Pameklē, tas varētu atvieglot pūles. Man gan vairāk liekas, ka ieguvums no pastāvīga strāvas avota ir lineāra sprieguma atkarība no pretestības, tas ir temperatūras.Ja bišķi pafiškotu arī ar opjiem varētu izdomāt labu strāvas avotu.

----------


## janispu

Pašsasilšanas kļūda nav saistīta ar strāvas avotu, bet gan strāvas stiprumu: PT1000 pieļaujamā darba strāva ir 0,3mA. Strāvas avotu izmanto, lai izejas sprieguma vērtība būtu precīza lineāra atkarība no temperatūras. Sprieguma dalītāja gadījumā (skat. Epja shēmu) ši sakarība ir nelineāra un tiek zaudētas visas platīna rezistora priekšrocības.
Šeit divi varianti, kā ar diviem opiem uztaisīt strāvas avotu:
http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Dat ... DT70_0.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/A ... 00687b.pdf

----------


## Epis

Pieslēdzu plati pie apakšējiem krāsns sildītājiem un pāris sekundes iemēģināju itkā viss strādāja. 

Itkā vaidzētu visu elektroniku pārlodēt uz jaunas plates un visus kontaktus normāli izvietot, jo šobrīd ir 2 saspraužamas plates kuras nevar normāli piestiprināt un detaļas ir uz abām pusēm. 

Kā manā PT1000 slēgumā volti aug pēc formulas sensors= 5v /((2,2+PT1000)/PT1000) manā gadījumā ar opampiem esu uzstādījis robežu kad MAX PT1000 pretestība kuru es varēšu nomērīt būs 2K omi (tas ir pie 260 grādiem) un es iegūstu lineāru izeju tikai vērtības ir otrādas 0v ir 260C un 2,38v ir 0C 

vienīgi varētu to Opampa shēmu samazināt un to tranzistoru izņemt (jaunajā platē).

----------


## Delfins

Epis, kāpēc tik ilgi un daudz raksti!? Būtu jau labāk uzzīmējis plati, pārklājis ar laku un nožāvējis + izkodinājis un salodējis.... argh....

----------


## Vikings

> = 5v /((2,2+PT1000)/PT1000)


 Da labi lineāra, uztaisi grafiku excelī, redzēsi, ka nav lineāra. Atkārtoju, ka rezistors ir strāvas avots tikai pie konstanta sprieguma uz viņa, šajā gadījumā spriegums uz rezistora mainās atkarībā no temperatūras.
UN jauno plati pacenties uztaisīt kārtīgāk.

----------


## Mosfet

Kārtējais Epja projekts kas iesākas bet ...............
Laikam jau būs arī man jāizsakās par šo tēmu
1. Pie 10 bitu ACP kā "strāvas avotu" var droši izmantot aktīvo R, vēl jo vairāk tas dif past šinī gadijumā ir termiski dreifējošs no apkētējās vides.
2.Tas lētais Pt sensors pats ir ievērojami neliniārs. 
3. sensora pašsilšanu aprēķina pēc formulas Temperatūras izmaņas = strāvas kvadrāts x pretestība x sensora korpusa termiskā pretestība (virs +200 C tā varētu būt virs 130 C/W

Vai varat pakomentēt šādu domu cien Janispu



> . Sprieguma dalītāja gadījumā (skat. Epja shēmu) ši sakarība ir nelineāra un tiek zaudētas visas platīna rezistora priekšrocības.

----------


## karloslv

Mosfet - metālu pretestība mainās pēc lineāras sakarības (tuvināti noteiktā diapazonā, sk. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistance_thermometer), un metāla cena tur NEKO neietekmē.

Epis nerubī matemātiku, ja apgalvo, ka x/(1+x) ir lineāra sakarība, ir naivs un ļoti mīl runāt par katru acīmredzamu sīkumu. 

JanisPu pārcenšas, jo, lai arī sakarība ir nelineāra, pietiek ar to, ka tā ir ZINĀMA. Kur problēma aprēķināt?

Vislielākā problēma ir visu pārējo komponentu atkarība no temperatūras un Epja shēmas +5V barošanas sprieguma. Taču to var nokompensēt pieņemamās robežās - nav jau bioloģijas laboratorija, kur grāda desmitdaļas kādam būtu svarīgas.

----------


## Epis

nupat parēķināju un sapratu par kādu  nelinearitāti iet runa tad laikam jāuzlodē tā microchip pamācibu shēma.

----------


## Mosfet

[[quote]


> quote="karloslv"]Mosfet - metālu pretestība mainās pēc lineāras sakarības (tuvināti noteiktā diapazonā, sk. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistance_thermometer), un metāla cena tur NEKO neietekmē


 Ja metāls ir pietiekami tīrs, tad tas tā ir (skolā jau ir iets) Bet par tiem lētiem sensoriem ja netici pārbaudi.

----------


## Epis

Es to "Curent generator circruit"  AN687 pamācībā galīgi nesaprotu līdz ar to vieglāk manto nelinearitāti būs izlabot iekš atmegas32  koda nekā lodēt to strāvas ģenerātoru. 
galvenais kad sensors ir nolasīts shēma primitīva un jālodē maz.  :: 

un šeit es ekselī ātri uzmetu pāris formulas lai aprēķinātu tās nelinearitātes korekcijas vērtības ar 10 bitu izšķirtspēju kur Noapaļots ailē tad var redzēt cik biti būs 1 grāds blakus var redzēt decimālo vērtību un tur vēl ir "voltu summa"kas ir pēctam no noapaļotās vērtības aprēķināta atpakaļ uz voltiem (1 bits 0,0025V) un tad voltu summa ir tas ko nolasa  ADC(tikai apgriezti)
un beigās arī kļūdas % kur var redzēt kad palielinoties temperatūrai kļūda samazinās  ::  un vidēji ir zem 1%  ::  bet sākumā tā ir samērā liela 4-5% bet mazās temperatūras man neintresē viss svarīgākās ir lielās  :: 
es domāju kad formulās kļūdai nevaidzētu būt bet kas to zin moš ir! 
attēls ir lielāks spiežat view image lai redzētu lielo bildi.

----------


## Raimonds1

priekš kam vispār vajag lieneāru, ja jebkuru termopāri, pat tādu, kuru pats esi sakausējis no Ls 2 metrā vadiem var mierīgi pārbaudit ar standarta temperatūru mērāmām sistēmām

----------


## Epis

kāds termo sensros ir šitajā Multimetru termopārī  MAS3408 makā 3Ls un kā bildē redzams vadi jau ir noizloēti tākā atliek tikai pislēgt (ja tur galā ir PT1000 tad man tāds derētu).
nekādus dokumentus šitam MAS3408 atrast nevaru. :: 





> priekš kam vispār vajag lieneāru, ja jebkuru termopāri, pat tādu, kuru pats esi sakausējis no Ls 2 metrā vadiem var mierīgi pārbaudit ar standarta temperatūru mērāmām sistēmām


 itkā ja būtu lineārs tad vieglāk būtu to sensora nolasīto ACP vērtību tālāk apstrādāt, bet tagat kad es sensoru nolasu nelineāri vaidzēs vēl procim to nelinearitāti izlabot + papildus vaidzēs vēl to sensoru kalibrēt (domāju iebāzt karstā ūdenī un tad mērīt cik būs pretestība pie 100 grādiem un tur noteikti būs novirze pa kādiem 10grādiem kuru vaidzēs procesoram pielabot, jo kad es eksperimentēju ar to sensoru tad viņš man izstabas tempertūru rādija pie 30C bet reāli ir pie 20-22C tākā novirze tur būs liela. 
Rīt braukšu uz argusu un nopirkšu Atmegu8535 (jo šitam ir tie paši clock pini kā megai32 ) un citas detaļas kā QUARTZ 3.6864 MHz  un viskautko citu priekšjaunās plates+ pameklēšu to  termovadus, un izolātorus.

----------


## Pocis

Termoparis ir hromelis+alumelis. Ja atmiņa neviļ,tad attistitais termo EDS ir 40,65 mikrovolti uz gradu.

----------


## GuntisK

> kāds termo sensros ir šitajā Multimetru termopārī  MAS3408 makā 3Ls un kā bildē redzams vadi jau ir noizloēti tākā atliek tikai pislēgt (ja tur galā ir PT1000 tad man tāds derētu).
> nekādus dokumentus šitam MAS3408 atrast nevaru.


 Tas ir parastais termopāris. Nekā digitāla tur nav.

----------


## Vikings

Ir dažādu uzbūvju termopāri, viņu tipu apzīmē ar vienu lielo burtu, izplatītākie cik esmu redzējis ir J un K. Principā viņi dod ārā spriegumu atkarībā no temperatūras. Sīkāk skaties te.

----------


## Vinchi

> Karstumizturīgi silikoni (piemēram):
> http://www.fnserviss.lv/?lg=2&wp=79&sid=351&gid=61
> un citi hermetiķi buvmaterialu veikalos ar sarkanu snīpi.


 Mājas lapā ir norādīta nepareiza informācija tas ir silikona hermētīkis un tikai līdz 150C cena arī pavisam cita ap 4Ls Tur mājas lapā ir vēlviens hermētiķis tipa norādīts 2500C bet īstenībā 250C  ::

----------


## Epis

šodien sapirku detaļas un jau pa pusei salodēju jauno plati (Atmegu8353+RS232) un paņēmu krūzā to hermētiķi, kad pirku tad skatījos bij tādi cietie kuri tur tempertūru līdz 1200C un tādi mīkstie (kā gumija) kas domāti līdz 300C(uz iepakojuma rakstīts +285C) un tad es tādu mīksto paņēmu ražotājs SOUDAL nosaukums "Gasket seal" red uz silikona bāzes tad jau laikam elektrību nevada  maksāja pie ~3,4Ls 
domāju ar šito arī aizpildīt pašas cepeškrāsns sānu spraugas starp metāliem kas tur tā primitīvi kopā sasprausti.
termo vadus es nedabūju, bet domāju kad varētu iztikt bez viņiem jo standarta sildelementu vadi būs pietiekami gari lai izvilktu viņus ārpus cepeškrāsns un tad pagarinātu ar parasto vadu līdz platei  ::  
vienīgi par PT1000 vadiem vaidzēs padomāt moš paņemšu plikus vadus un ar to izolātoru noizolēšu un viss.
ceru ka rīt jau varēšu krāsni iedarbināt ar jauno elektroniku  ::

----------


## Epis

izdomāju uzlodēt to diferenciālo pastiprinātāju ar 1 opampu un īpaši daudz nedomādams lodēju visu tāpat kā pirmstam tikai uz viena un, protams, ka nekas nestrādāja, lai gan bīj tāda muļķa cerība kad strādās,bet nekā, tad lodēju itkā veco shēmu bet ar 4X pastiprinājumu un atkal nekas negāja  ::  un beigās visu pa vecam un atkal nekas neiet!! 
sanāk tā ka gribēju uzlodēt ātrāk(ar 1 opampu), bet sanāca vēl sliktāk 2h lodēju lodēju (itkā cita nebūtu ko darīt) un nekas neiet  :: . 
 laikam esu vienu LM324 opampa daļu nodedzinājis lodējot. 
cerams ka rīt labāk lodēsies.

----------


## Mosfet

Kas tad tev nestrādā ,ieliec shēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

> 2h lodēju lodēju (itkā cita nebūtu ko darīt) un nekas neiet .


 Nu tad Tev beigās nekāda mikroshēmu cepamā krāsns (   ::  ) nesanāks-velta laika šķiešana... Epi-Tu jau cik shēmas lodē-i neviena nestrādā.

----------


## Epis

šitā ir shema kādu es sākumā uzlodēju, bet nekas negāja, kā ir šitā shēma vispār var strādāt ?? 
shēmā uzīmēta ir kļūda pie PT1000 ieja opampā ir starp 2,2K un PT1000.

----------


## Vikings

Teorētiski vajadzētu strādāt tikai nav skaidrs kādēļ uz + ieeju likti divi sprieguma dalītāji, vai nav vienkāršāk uzlikt vienu sprieguma dalītāju? Viss ko tie četri reizstori tur dara ir konstanta sprieguma uzturēšana, to taču var darīt ar diviem rezistoriem...

----------


## abergs

Vakar palaidu taimeri-termoregulatoru ar PT100 (domāts citam mērķim):

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/abergs/s...1193813976.jpg
Ar RV1 iestāda "0" grādus (kūstošā ledū), ar RV3- "100" (verdošā ūdenī).

----------


## Mosfet

Epi kas tev nestrādā ? Tava shēmā ja temp paugstinās izejas spriegums samazinās Ja vajag otrādi samaini vietām PT un 2k2.
Visa shēma ir termonestabīla un tas ir tāpēc ka tu slogo opiņu ar lielām stāvām 1k22 , 5K5 palielini 3-5 reizes, opiņi mīl strāvu zem 1ma.
Otrais Pt sensors mak 1ma bet cik tev, un ja tu sildīsi virs +200 C sils vēl pats tad orentējies uz 0,3 -0,5 mA (Formulu par sensora pašsilšanu devu)
Regulēt shēmu pēc otrā tilta pleca 2K2 un 2k2 aizvieto vienu ar 4k7 regulējamo pretestību un pie 0 grādiem ieregulē shēmas izejā O .
Starp citu esi uzmanīgs ar brīvam opja kājām var ierosināties  un vēl pie barošnas kājām pieliec 0,1 mkF kondensatoru.
un vēl ieteikums ja izmanto 324 opi tad dif apliferu varēji taisīt uz trim opiem, jo vienam būs sliktāks sinfāzo signālu samazināšanas koificents un citas lietās, jo tik un tā tev 3 gab ir brīvi.

Viking pareizi par dalītāju bet iesācējam piedodams.

----------


## a_masiks

Epis, Mosfet - tā Epja shēma nestrādās. Ja smukās bultiņas uz leju ir domāta massa, tad termomainīgais potenciāls no PT1000 tiks nodots PT1000 savienojumam ar R6. A sienojums nav opamps. Temperatūras vērtība tiks uzsprausta uz nagliņas. Īsumā - rezistors R3 ir pievienots pie nepareizā PT1000 gala.
Viss pareizākais shēmas risinājums būtu ja R5 vietā liktu PT1000, bet pirms R3 - potenciometru kas slēgts starp +5V un massu. /poča galos var ieslēgt pa rezistoriem, lai samazinātu regulējamo diapazonu/ Ar šo potenciometru ieregulētu 0 C. Arī R4 vietā jāslēdz maiņrezistoru - ar to ieregulē diapazonu +100C. Vēlams iestatīt 0C =1V, 100C=2V. Būs vieglāk sabīdīt nolasīšanu. Nezinu PT1000 pretestības termolīkni, tāpēc uz reiz nezinu, vai šamo slēgt pie + vai-  opampa gala. To pats skaties  kā mainās spriegums no temperatūras -uz augšu vai uz leju.

----------


## Epis

> Epis, Mosfet - tā Epja shēma nestrādās. Ja smukās bultiņas uz leju ir domāta massa, tad termomainīgais potenciāls no PT1000 tiks nodots PT1000 savienojumam ar R6. A sienojums nav opamps. Temperatūras vērtība tiks uzsprausta uz nagliņas. Īsumā - rezistors R3 ir pievienots pie nepareizā PT1000 gala.


 Atbilde:



> shēmā uzīmēta ir kļūda pie PT1000 ieja opampā ir starp 2,2K un PT1000.


 laikam būsšu lodējot pārdedzinājis LM324 jo no rīta uzlodēju veco shēmu uz pēdējā brīvā Lm324 opampa un tas arī neiet rāda izejā 0,67V.
aizminu līdz argusam un nopirku jaunu LM324 tagat lodēju un pēc vecās shēmas vaidzētu visam iet.
vaina ir tajā lodāmurā viņam nav nekādas tempertūr regulācijas un tad ja pārāk ilgi lodē tad viss nodeg (šitas jau otrais LM324 ko laikam esu sadedzinājis lodējot šito cepeškrāsns shēmu) 
varbūt kad Atmegai8 es lodējot sadedzināju tos Tosc1,TOSC2 pinus un tādēļ RTC negāja vai arī visa mega8 sadega. (to laikam nekad tā arī neuzināšu.)
būs laikam jāuztaisa lodāmurim termoregulātors tikai pēc tam kad pabeigšu cepeškrāsni.

----------


## a_masiks

Drīzāk pārbaudi, vai uz tā krutā lodāmura lodējamās spailes nav ~110-220V. Lai opampu nodedzinātu ar vienkārši karsta lodāmura spaili - vajag sevišķi līkas rokas. /jākarsē kāja un reizē ar zināmu spēku jārausta/

----------


## GuntisK

> vaina ir tajā lodāmurā viņam nav nekādas tempertūr regulācijas un tad ja pārāk ilgi lodē tad viss nodeg (šitas jau otrais LM324 ko laikam esu sadedzinājis lodējot šito cepeškrāsns shēmu)


 Atbilde: vaina ir nevis lodāmurā, bet nemākulībā. Lai cik kruts Tev tas "pajaļņiks" arī nebūtu, ar regulatoru vai bez, ja nemāki lodēt tad nekas arī nesanāks... Neapvainojies Epi, bet uztaisi vienreiz kko kārtīgi-reti kura shēma kas salodēta "tjap-ljap" strādā.   ::

----------


## Epis

beidzot strādā pēc kārtējām 2 stundām lodēšanas, sākumā kad nolodēju veco LM324 uzrei liku virsū jauno tajos pašos caurumos kuri protams bīj aizlodējušies ciet un itkā pēc vecām metodes spiedu to LM324 iekšā un no otras puses karsējot tos aizlipušos caurumus ar lodāmuru un domāju kad esu pielodējis, bet kad pārbaudīju nekas atkal negāja un tad izlodēju ārā jauno LM324 un atlodēju visus ailipušos caurumus un pa jaunu liku iekšā (bīj jāizdomā jauna metode kā caurumus atlodēt, jo tā alva tā vienkārši nost nenāk un alvas nosūcēja man arī nav tad caurumus izbakst'īju ar rezistoru  ::  un vecā metode laikam nestrādāja jo bīj gandrīzvai visi caurumi aizlipuši, bet agrāk šī metode strādāja ja bīj mazāk kā puse caurumu aizlipusi tad šitā mierīgi varēja darīt, 
kārtējā mācība lodēšanas tehnikā.

man puse rezistoru ir mazie SMD 0805 tagat nopirku 3,3K 1206 korpusā jo parasto tādu nebīj, tādēļ sanāk tā lodēšana ļoti smalka čakarīga jo tas rezistors līp pie lodāmura un kamēr viņu iebīda īstajā vietā ar mazo skrūvgriezni tikmēr var paiet pat pus minūte !
tūlīt nofoķēšu savu jauno plati.

----------


## marizo

Pietrūka pacietības šito "action" ar opiņu lasīt, bet iesaku- aizlipušus caurumus ērti dabūt vaļā, ar lodāmuru pasildot un izbakstot ar adatu. Priekšrocība tāda, ka pie adatas alva klāt nelīp, atšķirībā no rezistora kājām.
otra lieta - nez kādēļ daudzi lieto vārdu skrūvgrieznis, vārda skrūvgriezis vietā, jo pirmais darbarīks skrūves var tikai saīsināt!  ::

----------


## karloslv

uzsitiens pa galdu arī tīri labi alvu izlidina ārā

----------


## a_masiks

Nu viss topiks jau no paša sākuma velk uz 100% flūdu.
Tā vietā, lai programmists nesekmīgi nodarbotos ar elektronikas salikšanu - būtu ieslēdzis to krāsni uz max jaudu, ielicis kādu tekstolīta plāksni ar lodalvas pikuci virsū un paskatījies vai maz kas sanāk no ieceres. Tb - vai alva izkūst, vai jauda pietiek, vai plāksne apdeg pirms sāk alva kust, vai jaudas rezerve nav par lielu, vai pati krāsniņa nesāk izjukt pirms alva paspēj izkust. Vēl varētu paspēlēties ar to ventilātoru malā - kā viņa darbība ietekmē rezultātu, vai viņš ir vai nav vajadzīgs. Tur nu nekāds kontrolieris, nedz opamps, nedz dators nav vajadzīgs. Pat termometrs un mikrenes ne. Tikai 2 rokas, tekstolīta gabals un pāris slēdži. Bet nu - tagad jau moderni māju sākt celt no jumta...

----------


## Vikings

> caurumus izbakst'īju ar rezistoru


 Pie rezistora kājas līp alva, bet adata aizvada siltumu par daudz (manuprāt). Manuprāt, labs caurumu bakstīšanas instruments ir zobu bakstāmais, ne alva klāt līp, ne siltumu nevada prom. Otrs variants, vairāk laiku paņemošs caurumu tīrīšanā ir alvas atsūcējs.



> rezistors līp pie lodāmura un kamēr viņu iebīda īstajā vietā ar mazo skrūvgriezni tikmēr var paiet pat pus minūte


 Ko tu ņemies, nopērc taču pinceti un pievīlē asus galus. Un vispār viereiz es taču tev stāstīju par miniatūru instrumentu, kas strādā pretēji pincetei - to saspiežot viņš palaiž detaļu vaļā, pats tādu izmantoju. Viņš ir aptuveni 3 cm garš, noasināti gali, vieglāk nopozicionēt detaļu, jo nav garais pincetes kāts un roka arī mazāk trīc, jo saspiežot pinceti roka sasprindzinās un trīc.

----------


## Girts

Tu viņu nofotografe no otras puses lai varam pašausmināties

----------


## ezis666

> Tu viņu nofotografe no otras puses lai varam pašausmināties


 Labāk nevajag  ::   ::  
Ja nav alvas atsūcēja, tad nodīrā 2.5mm2 daudzdzīslu vadu(ne to kam kādas 9 stieples, bet smalko), uzkarš, iemerc kolofonijā un pēc tam izmanto kā alvas atsūcēju, darbojas labi, ir pārbaudīts daudz reiz

----------


## karloslv

> Nu viss topiks jau no paša sākuma velk uz 100% flūdu.
> Tā vietā, lai programmists nesekmīgi nodarbotos ar elektronikas salikšanu


 Tak visādi te ir centušies. Tas pats. Move on, labāk parunāt par kaut ko interesantu un vērtīgu, nekā Epi dresēt un šausmināties.

----------


## Lemings

> Un vispār viereiz es taču tev stāstīju par miniatūru instrumentu, kas strādā pretēji pincetei - to saspiežot viņš palaiž detaļu vaļā, pats tādu izmantoju. Viņš ir aptuveni 3 cm garš, noasināti gali, vieglāk nopozicionēt detaļu, jo nav garais pincetes kāts un roka arī mazāk trīc, jo saspiežot pinceti roka sasprindzinās un trīc.


 Kur tādu instrumentu var dabūt kā šis saucās?

----------


## a_masiks

http://www.tedpella.com/twzr-sc.htm

Vai googlē ->self-closing tweezers

----------


## Epis

Pārbaudīju RS232 komunikāciju tur viss strādā, pieslēdzu krāsni un Simistors itkā arī strādā tad uztaisīju normālus krāsns vadu pagarinātājus ar tiem kontaktiņiem šeit bildes  ::  
tagat atliek uztaisīt pt1000 vadus un ielikt kautkur krāsnī. kur īsti likšu nēsu vēl izdomājis varbūt ka sānos.
lejā tā bīj jau 99 bilde manā inbox foto albūmā ja kāds grib apskatītes visas elektronikas bildes tad šeit ir links http://foto.inbox.lv/epps/Elektronika

pirmā bilde ir lielāka nekā šeit tiek attēlots.

----------


## Girts

> normālus krāsns vadu pagarinātājus ar tiem kontaktiņiem šeit bildes  
> tagat atliek uztaisīt pt1000 vadus un ielikt kautkur krāsnī.


 Tu šito pornografiju sauc par vadu pagarinājumiem ,Nē  Epi tā ir krievu rulete ar nenoizoletiem vadiem ,kas paredzēta tavas brinumshemas likvidacijaijai.Ja tu sitadā stila turpināsi tad driz nebus kam visas sitas humora lietas vadīt.Sargi sevi un ar steigu taisno rokas ka lodešana tā elektomontāžā.Ne kā personīga, pamācies drošibas tehniku,novelc internetā kādu mācibu DVD kurā parāadīts kā rokas jātaisno elektromontierim.Varu saderet ka tu savu brinumkrāsni nesi pat sazamejis kā pieklājas.

P.S. Fotogrāfijas gan labas .Panemsu kādas  uzskates materiāliem  drosibas tehnikā. Atsauce uz tevim Epi obligata.

----------


## GuntisK

::   OMG!!!   ::  Epi-TU ESI PAŠNĀVNIEKS! Šitas toč ir jānopublicē grāmatās kā PLNĪGI NEPAREIZA UN BĪSTAMA!!! montāža. Ja tev tā liekas normāla montāža, tad Tu toč esi nenormāls...   ::

----------


## Epis

tie vadi ir tādi pliki nenoizolēti lai tač varētu labāk redzēt tos konektorus ar kādiem es viņus esu saspraudis, nēsu jau tik traks lai šitādus vadus atstātu un pie 220v tīkla slēgtu   ::  
vēlāk ar izolentu aptīšu.
fotogrāfēts ir ar Nikon D50 + zibspuldze ar gaismas izkliedētāju, aparātu aizņēmos no bračkas  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nju,nju....   ::

----------


## Vikings

> Kur tādu instrumentu var dabūt kā šis saucās?


 Pēc izskata tāds kā linkā minētās tikai stipri īsāks. Kādi 3 cm garš, manuprāt, tas stipri atvieglo detaļu ievietošanu vietā. Principā tas ir kāds medicīniskais instruments, dabūju no muteres kad viņa vēl slimnīcā strādāja, tā kā visdrīzāk ko tādu var meklēt medicīnas preču veikalos. Kaut kur esmu viņu nogrūdis bildi nevaru ielikt.

Epi, kādēļ vēljoprojām maketplati neesi uztaisījis kārtīgāku? Krustām šķērsām salodētie rezistori pašam var sagādāt problēmas, vadu mudžekļi nepatīk, jo vairāk vadu jo vairāk kas var noplīst un kondensatori pie MAX232 vienā čupā sabāzti... un vispār viņiem bija jābūt keramikas kondesatoriem, jo MAXis viņus vada ievērojami augstākā frekvencē nekā elektrolītiem paredzētās...

----------


## Lemings

> Epi, kādēļ vēljoprojām maketplati neesi uztaisījis kārtīgāku? Krustām šķērsām salodētie rezistori pašam var sagādāt problēmas, vadu mudžekļi nepatīk, jo vairāk vadu jo vairāk kas var noplīst un kondensatori pie MAX232 vienā čupā sabāzti... un vispār viņiem bija jābūt keramikas kondesatoriem, jo MAXis viņus vada ievērojami augstākā frekvencē nekā elektrolītiem paredzētās...


 Vispār jau max232n datasheetaa rakstīts, ka var lietot arī elektrolītiskos 0,1 uF kondensatorus, tik polaritāte jāievēro.

----------


## Raimonds1

> tie vadi ir tādi pliki nenoizolēti lai tač varētu labāk redzēt tos konektorus ar kādiem es viņus esu saspraudis, nēsu jau tik traks lai šitādus vadus atstātu un pie 220v tīkla slēgtu   
> vēlāk ar izolentu aptīšu.
> fotogrāfēts ir ar Nikon D50 + zibspuldze ar gaismas izkliedētāju, aparātu aizņēmos no bračkas


 labak izvirpo no kādas termoplastmasas, tur iemauc tos konektorus un noizolē - būs smuki un izskatīsies kā rūpnieciska montāža

----------


## Epis

staisīju PT1000 vadus ar to saspiešanas metodi paņēmu metāla gabalu 2x5mm un tad aplocīju apkārt PT1000 vadam un parastajam vadam un lai nebūtu īsais noizolēju viņus ar to savu,gumījoto sarkano silikona izolātoru un tad es uztaisīju eksperimentu ar vārošu ūdeni un iegremdējot PT1000 ūdenī pretestība bīj robežā ap 1380-1378 Omi pie normālas vāršišanās (kad burbuļo ūdens tā vidēji stipri) un pie švakas vērīšanās bīj pie 1375-1374 Omi, bet pēc PT1000 pretestības grafika pie 100C tempertūras vaidzētu būt 1385 omu pretestībai tad sanāk kad šitas sesnoram ir 5-7 omu negatīvā nobīde no mormas kas pārvedot grādos ir 1-2 grādi.digitāli protams šito kļūdu varēs izlabot bet man ar 1,2 grādu precizitāti pilnīgi pietiek jo pašā krāsnī tās tempertūras tač arī svārstīsies atkarībā no vietas kur mēra. 
tagat izurbu krāsns aizmugurē pa vidu caurumu labajā malā (4,5mm) un ieliku PT1000 un aplipināju ar to izolātoru un tagat gaidu kamēr sacietēs. 
laikam būs jāsāk domāt par pirmo test programmu uz atmegas8535 kur galvenais mērķis būs noskaidrot cik tad ātri silst tā cepeškrāsns! 
protams datus es sūtīšu uz kompi caur RS232 COM portu. 

Un nenoizolētos sildelementu vadus es tagat ar izoleni aptinu tā kātīgi tākā panikai nav pamata  :: 

pagaidām es iekšējā ventilātoru nēsu pieslēdzis un laikam viņam vaidzēs atsevišķu slēdzi jeb savu simistoru, bet to vēlāk.
domāju kad ar ventilātoru krāsns varētu uzkarst par 50%-100% ātrāk, pēc pieredzes ar lielo cepeškrāsni kurai ir tā konvekcija(ventilātors) tad ar to krāsns karst daudz ārāk nekā bez tās + ēdiens iekšā uzkarst arī daudz ārāk un piedeg arī ātrāk jo karstā gaisa plūsma normāli apdedzina, līdz ar to ventilātors ir viennozīmīgi + tikai cik daudz viņš var paātrināt karšanu to vēl vaidēs noskaidrot.

----------


## karloslv

Programmētāja naivums ir uzskatīt, ka ūdens no krāna vārās 100C temperatūrā. Nekādas tur nobīdes nav, vienkārši nav korekta etalona.

Vadus aptini ar kūstošo izoleni, ja?

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau ūdens sāļi arī ietekmē varisanas temp, destilētu tak nevāriji un atmosfēras spiediens ar un vai esi drošs par aparāta precizitāti un vadu7 izolētibu, ūdens taču un pretestība tomēr ir virs kiloma, nevis omos mērāma

sildelementi tak sils? vai izolene der?

----------


## Raimonds1

joprojām keramservisā ir viss - no izlolācijas, sildelementiem, regulatoriem, termopariem un visa, lai strādatu tā krāsns

----------


## a_masiks

a) vārīšanās temperatūra atkarīga no atmosfēras spiediena. Teorētiski ir pieņemts ka to mēra pie nosacītās 1atmosfēras, vai jūras līmeņa augstumā... tak arī tad tas atkarīgs no laika apstākļiem...   ::  
b)


> laikam būs jāsāk domāt par pirmo test programmu uz atmegas8353 kur galvenais mērķis būs noskaidrot cik tad ātri silst tā cepeškrāsns! 
> protams datus es sūtīšu uz kompi caur RS232 COM portu.


 baigi kruta. Protams dati būs pilnīgi atkarīgi no tā, kādā attālumā un kurā vietā atradīsies termoprobe. Jo tālāk no teniem jo lielāki joki. Pēc tam varēsi ilgi kasīt pakausi - kāpēc termometrs rāda 150°C, bet pečatkai malas apdeg un celiņi birst nost... Ideāli varētu būt vismaz 2 vai 3 :
1) pie augšējiem teniem, lai kontrolētu max °T
2)pie pečatkas, lai kontrolētu reālo vai tuvu pietuvinātu reālajai °T
3) pie apakšējiem teniem lai tie nepārsniedz 150-170°C /prehītings lodēšanas procesa atvieglošanai/


PS - visas šitās ņemšanās vietā varēja nopirkt lētu celtniecības fēnu par 10Ls, slēgt uz 300°C, no 15-20-25cm attāluma ideāli lodētos un pat detaļas prom nepūstu un neko nepārcepinātu. Fēns bez sašaurinošām sprauslām dod normālu masīvu gaisa plūsmu ap 300°C kas ir ideāla/nedaudz par daudz svina lodējumiem un knapi knapi pietiek bezsvina lodalvām. Tik vien vajadzētu kā uzmeikot turētāju lai rociņas būtu brīvas un nepiekūst... žēl, bet tur laikam atmega būs lieka...

----------


## Epis

sāku pārbaudīt megas8535 ADC pārveidotāja kodu kas sūta datus caur RS232 uz kompi un man PT1000 vietā stāv 1,5K rezistros un skatos kompī programma saņem  71. ciparu un pārvēršot voltos sanāk kad ADC uztver 0,66V un mēru ar multimetru un jā 0,67V tā pate vērtība kas norāda uz to kad Opamps neiet, tākā tagat atkal tas Opampas nestrādā, un es tagat nevaru izdomāt pa kuru laiku es viņu esu lodējis un paspējis sačākrēt kopš pēdējās reizes kad viņš vēl strādāja.
pārbaudīju lodējumus un viss ir kārtībā tātad laikam šitas būs 3 LM324 kuru būsū nobeidzis rīt būs jānomaina uz jaunu LM324

----------


## GuntisK

Ko Tu ar tiem opampiem dari ka šitā deg?

----------


## Vikings

Epi viens jautājums - vai izproti opampa darbību? Nu tipa kas ir kura ieeja, kas notiek ja ieejās ir dažādi spriegumu vai vienādi, ko īsti dara atgriezeniskā saite?

----------


## Epis

man liekās kad šitās problēmas man ir dēļ tās jaunās maketplates uz kuras es tās detaļas lodēju jo šitai ir 3 caurumi kopā savilkti ar celiņiem un atstarpe starp celiņiem 1mm un pēdējo reiz kad lodēju tad salodējās divas līnijas kopā un kamēr es atlodēju pagāja kādas 10(vai vēl vairāk) minūtes jo salīdzinot ar parasto maketeni kur caurumiem apkārt ir apaļas formas lodejamie lauki, tad tur  saskares punkts starp tuvāko cauruma lodēšanas laukumu ir minimāls un ja kāds salīp tad jākarsē tikai 2 caurumi, bet manā gadījumā kart 6 caurumi un ceļu līnijas ir paralēlas līdz ar to saskares punkta attālums ir konstants visā ceļa garumā, padara atlipināšanu grūtāku jo braucot ar lodāmuru pa vidu var salipt viss vēl vairāk un tā parasti notiek kad vienā mirklī atkal viss salīp un tā līnija kas salīp ir līdz 8mm gara,
parasti tie ceļi salīp kad notiek pārlodēšana piemēram kad ņēmu ārā LM324 visi ceļi protams salipa un tad puss stunda padāja kamēr atlipināju ja tur atrastos kāda mikrene tad viņa toč būtu nodegusi.

----------


## a_masiks

Tad ko čīksti? Nopērc beidzot zeķi! Vai arī tev šķiet lētāk pirkt saujām opampus?
Ja tiešām tie opampi ir beigti tikuši /par ko stipri šaubos/- galvu lieku ķīlā, ka tikai dēļ īsā uz barošanu. Ar lodāmuru opampu nevar nogalināt, nu ja vienīgi ar statisko lādiņu vai vecam lodāmuram caur saplīsušu vizlu ir kontakts ar kvēldiegu un padodas 220V spriegums...

----------


## Raimonds1

iesaku šādu vingrinājumu- saliekam kaut kadu shēmu ar 1 vai 2 tranzistoriem vai kaut vai opampu, kas strādā un tā darbība viegli pārbaudama - kaut kas mirgo, pīkst vai tā

un tad - cik reizes vari tranzistoru vai mikreni izlodēt un ielodēt
ar pinceti ka siltuma noņēmēju, bez, ar 1 tievu vadinju, uz plata celiņa uttt

----------


## a_masiks

Vai vingrinājums bij tā kā man domāts? Jeb lielmeistaram Epim?

----------


## Vikings

> Epi viens jautājums - vai izproti opampa darbību? Nu tipa kas ir kura ieeja, kas notiek ja ieejās ir dažādi spriegumu vai vienādi, ko īsti dara atgriezeniskā saite?


 Tu tā arī neatbildēji...

----------


## ezis666

viņam nau ko teikt  ::

----------


## Velko

Epi, es tev ieteiktu savā eksperimentu sērijā drusku piebremzēt un padomāt.

FPGAs plati uztaisīji   ::   Nu kā, forši? Un kā būtu, ja sataisītu vēl kādu čupu ar visādiem moduļiem?

Piemēram, triaka slēdzis. Nedomāju, ka šī ir pēdējā reize, kad tev uznāks vēlme 220 elektroniski paslēdzelēt. Uztaisi normālu plati, salodē, ieliec vēl kādā korpusā, lai nesanāk nejauši "pagrābstīties kur nevajag". Beidzi eksperimentus, noliec skapī - gan jau vēl kādreiz noderēs.

Uztaisīt plati takš nav nemaz tik grūti. Vajag tikai PCB dizainošanas programmu, lāzerprinteri, gludekli un urbi. Pilns nets (un arī šis forums) par to, ko un kā darīt.

Un kā būtu ar ATmega's plati? Uzliec pašu atmeli (vēlams socketā), kristālu, ISP konektoru, MAX232, RS232 konektoru, pāris LEDus, varbūt vēl kādu pogu. Sataisi normālu AVCC. Izvelc visus (vajadzīgos) pinus viegli pieejamā vietā.

Tas pats ar tām opampu shēmām. Saļepināji kādu noderīgu variantu uz maketenes - uztaisi moduli. Kautkur gribi visu laiku mainīt rezistorus? Ieliec maiņrezistoru.

Kautkas stipri specifisks, kuru vairāk *nekad* nevajadzēs? Nu tad ņem talkā maketeni   ::  

Varbūt arī būs vadu mudžeklis, bet tomēr vieglāk eksperimentēt. Nevis kā tagad "Birzī lodē lakstīgala..."  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vai tam opampam ieeja gadījumā nav lauktranzistori?

----------


## Epis

šorīt ienāca prātā jauna alternatīva opampam, vakar es rakstot ACP kodu atmelim pētiju viņa ACP perifēriju un tur bīj intresantas papild fičas kā:
• 7 Differential Input Channels
• 2 Differential Input Channels with Optional Gain of 10x and 200x(1)

tā es tagat izdomāju ka priekš kam man vaidzīgs ārējais Opamps ja jau megai8535 ir savs iekšējais diferenciālais ar uzstādāmu pastiprinājuma vērtību (1;10;200), šitas tagat man būs jāizmēģina, jo apnika lodēt to LM324 un jaunajā variantā vaidzēs tikai 2 ārējos rezistorus priekš negatīvā termināla vērtības. 
mazāk detaļu mazāk problēmu un kļūdu  ::

----------


## Epis

izrādās kad šitai megai DIP korpusā tas diferenciālais pastiprinātājs neiet tā teikts dokumentā tādēl arī kad testēju nekas negāja. 
būs vien jālodē tas opamps.

----------


## Epis

Atradu PROBLĒMU izrādās kad visi iepriekšējie Opampi bīja veseli un problēma īstanībā bija pašā shēmā tajā pašā kuru es ieliku sākumā 


un tagat atjautības uzdevums kur ir tā liktenīgā kļūda dēļ kuras man Opamps negāja (lai gan vienreiz gāja laikam tas bīj tādēļ kad vienā vietā blakus esošie celiņi salodējās un tā kļūda izlabojās uz dullo, bet laikam es pēc tam atlodēju un tādēļ atkal nekas negāja) 

neviens šito kļūdu no paša sākuma nebīj pamanījis un es arī nepamanīju un sāku domāt kad shēmā ir kļūda tad kad ielodēju veselu opampu un pārbaudīju 10X kļūdas lodējumos nebīj un nekas negāja tad sāku reiķināt pēc formulas tās vērtības katrā punktā un parādījās liktenīgā kļūda. 

tagat lodējot noņēmu vienā vietā 1komu rezitoru un ar to kļūda tika izlabota (pateicu jau bišķi priekšā kur varētu būt kļūda) 
Izrādās ka man tomēr rokas ir taisnas  :: 
pateikšu bišķi priekšā kļūda ir saistīta ar to kad šitais ir single supply Opamps un pēc shēmas izejā viadzēja būt negatīvai strāvai un tākā Opamps nevar negatīvo strāvu uztaisīt tad arī nekas negāja.

----------


## Epis

pirmais krāsns karšanas ātruma tests un tā baigi īpatnēji šeit bildē mana cipari kurus Atmega8535 sūtīja kompim ik pēc 1 sekundes un tie ir ADC convertiera dati. 
īpaši lgi es krāsni nekarsēju (kādu 2,5 minūtes) jo tas triac sāka bisķi karst (vaidzēs pielikt lielāku dzesēšanas plāksni

cipars 103 = 1113  omi kas ir 29,3C
un 112 = 1133  omi ir 34 C   
Man liekās kad tempertūra bīj daudz augstāka jo sanāk kad tas PT1000 baigi lēnu iekarst varbūt tas dēļ tā silikona izolātora.
karšanas ātrums varētu būt kāds 1 grāds 8 sekundēs (pa lēnu)

----------


## Raimonds1

paņem un uzraksti ommetra rādījumus ik pa pusminutei

----------


## a_masiks

Bezcers.
Vienīgais kas no tās pečkas strādās - tā būs atmega. 
Ar ko arī varam apsveikt mūsu kolēģi un gaidīt nākošos projektus.

----------


## Epis

kā lai nosaka kādi īsti ir sildelementi tai manai krāsnij ?? 
es te google pameklēju un atradu kautko līdzīgu bet tās ir Kvarca trubas (quartz tube) 
šeit bilde no viena linka 

Es domāju kad man tās trubas ir no kautkāda trausla matreāla tas varētu būt stikls(kvarcs) jo sildelementi ir ļoti viegli ar tikšu vidu (to var just kad kustina viņus un bišķi padauza  jo ja tie būtu metāla sildelementi tad būtu ļoti smagi bet šie ir neneormāli viegli, cik lasīju tad tās kvarca trubas ir infrasarkanie karsētāji un šitās manas trubas kas ir krāsnī arī paliek sarkanas (kad ieslilst) un iesilst viņas baigi ātri vienīgi apkārtējais gais iesilst lēnāk un kā var redzēt grafikā tad PT1000 sāk iesilt tikai pēc 1 minūtes, rīt pieslēgšu ventilātoru un tad domāju kad kustīgs gais varēs ātrāk PT1000 iekarsēt un būs mērijumi tuvāki tagatnei ar kādu 10 sekunžu aizkavējumu jau būtu +- pieņemami, bet ne 1 minūti tas ir pa traku)

Par tiem datiem tad es domāju kad man priekš vizualizēšanas vaidzēs uztaisīt formulu kas tās ADC vērtības pārvērtīs grādos un tad tajā vietā lai attēlotu ADC ciparus būs attēloti grādi ar visiem komatiem un bez nekādām novirzēm jo reiķinās tač kompis ar peldošajiem punktiem  :: 
moš kāds zin kur var nopirkt kādu pāri kvarca trubu karsētājus, es skatījos Argusā tur bīj ti veļasmašinu sildelementi tie laikam ir metāla un lēnu silst, bet jauda bīj liela viņiem.

----------


## abergs

Viena bilde par tēmu:

----------


## Vikings

> Viena bilde par tēmu:


 OMGWTFLOL!!! Šitā bilde gāž no kātiem, sākumā nesapratu kas tas ir! 

Bet ja nopietni, Epi, pamēģini pamērīt pa tiešo ar testeri PT1000 temperatūru tad, kad viņam teorētiski vajadzētu karst un ik pa 10 sekundēm pieraksti viņa pretestību. Jo nevar zināt tas opampu slēgums strādā vai nē, labāk pārbaudi sensoru un tad pa daļām liec kopā opampus.

----------


## GuntisK

Es piem. ar karstā gaisa fēnu lodēju nost smd detaļas. Tā ka var arī pielodēt klāt. Paskatieties kaut vai tos lodēšanas centrus ar kasrto gaisu-tas pats fēns vien ir. Nekādu čakarēšanos ar krāsnīm.

----------


## Raimonds1

sildelementi nosacīti dalās 2 grupās - gaisam un ūdenim

veļmašinas elementi būs ūdenim un gaisā sadegs, jo nav paredzēti, ka tos neaptver ūdens

----------


## GuntisK

Nu jā-ūdenim citi, gaisam atkal citi. Es vienkārši uz ko? -uz to ka varbūt vieglāk būtu fēnu izmantot?   ::  Es reiz joka pēc PC motheboardu iemetu tāda tipa krāsniņā kādu Epis izmanto uz nepilnu minūti pie temperatūras 140 grādi (pārbūvēta priekš plašu kaltēšanas, iekšā iebūvēta zonde-termopāris no multimetra, kas tad arī mēra gaisa temperatūru)-tak viņa visa melna palika, maliņas apdega,lodalva lēni kusa, nekā laba vispār. Ievēroju to, ka atverot vaļā durtiņas uz kādu sekundi, termometra rādījumi uzreiz nokrītas par 20-30 grādiem. Aizverot rādījumi pieaug lēni-a temperatūra ta aug! Visi tie grafiki par lodalvas izkušanu kādā laika posmā, protams ir labi, BET... Nevar 100% apgalvot, ka visās plates vietās būs pielodētas tās detaļas. Šitas variants ar krāsni īsti neder. Būs baigais brāķa procents.  Epja sapnis par to, ka mājās bez problēmām varētu lodēt BGA, bez problēmām ir grūti realizējams.Man grūti kaut ko vēl teikt.   ::

----------


## marizo

Datora mātesplates nevajadzētu ņemt par atskaites punktu, tāsvispār ir kaut kas ārprātīgs! Tur pat ar lodāmuru kādu detaļu grūti izlodēt, viņām ir kaut kāda grūti kūstoša (augstākā temperatūrā) lodalva.
Reiz ar rūpniecisko fēnu cepināju šo- tak visas detaļas nosvilušas no karstuma, bet ārā nenāk. Kaut kādu krievu laika plati tā demontēt ir daudzreiz vienkāršāk..
Varbūt tā ideja par krāsni smd komponentu lodēšanai nebūtu slikta, es tikai domāju par to, vai detaļas nemirs no pārkarsēšanas, ja temperatūra netiks paaugstināta pietiekami ātri - t.i., ja lodēšanas process būs ilgāks, nekā būtu vēlams.

----------


## Epis

izdomāju ka jāpieslēdz tas monvekcijas ventilātors, slēgšu viņu pa taisno pie tīkla(viņam ir savs transformātors) lai viņš sāk griezties kad iesprauž rozeti tīklā, līdz ar to es viņu nekontrollēšu ar elektroniku.
un tad uztaisīšu vēl vienu testu redzēs kādi būs karšanas un mērīšanas uzlabojumi.
skaidrs pa tiem sildelementiem domāju nekādus jaunus sildelementus klā nelikšu un ja tā temperatūra pārāk lēnu augs tad es paņemšu to krāsni un samazināšu pa kādu 1/3, 
+ šorīt uzkodēju to megas ADC vērtību konvertātoru uz Grādiem un formulā ir iekšā visi opampu pastiprinātāja rezistori un signālu pārveidošanās līdz ar to formula reiķina ja vissas vērtības būtu ideālas un piekalibrēt PT1000 es vairāk īsti nevaru jo viņš jau stāv cepeškrāsnī. 
vispār formula ir samērā pasmaga (daudz dalīsanas)


```
 double Tempertūra(int ADC)
        {
            double C = ADC;
            double A = 0;
            A = ((1.562 *(C / 256)) / 3.3)+1.5625; // izrēķina PT1000 sensora voltu līmeni
            double B = 0;
            B = (((2.2/(1 - A / 5)) - 2.2 - 1) * 1000) / 3.85; // izrēķina temperatūru.
            return B;
        }
```

 un šeit ir kods kas no Com porta saņemtās 8bit vērtības (kas atrodās bitu laukā) pārrēiķina uz tempēratūru un saliek viņas double Grāds datu laukā un tad izveidot tekstu kur ir visas vērtības un attēlo ziņojumu kastē  :: 


```
double[] grads=new double[0];
        private void Tempertura_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Array.Resize(ref grads, InB.Length); // InBT ir test baits, InB īstais ADC baits
            for (int i = 0; i < InB.Length; i++)
            {
                grads[i] = Tempertūra(InB[i]); // aprēķina tempertūru
            }
            
            string MessShowGrads = "Tempertūra ik pēc 1 sekundes ir ";
            for (int i = 0; i < grads.Length; i++)
            {
                MessShowGrads = MessShowGrads + Math.Round(grads[i],2).ToString() + " "; 
            }
            MessageBox.Show(MessShowGrads); // parâda visus ciparus ziņojumu kastē


        }
```

 vēlāk varētu tos datus arī attēlot grafiski (man ir viena grafikas būvējošās biblotekas kods, kuru sen atpakaļ jau iemēģināju.  

Taisīšu to krāsni tik ilgi kamēr iegūšu to tempertūras grafiku .

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-datora mātesplates nebūtu jāuzskata par atskaites punktu, jo tur tiek izmantotas citas tehnoloģijas. Turklāt pēdējā laikā sāk plašāk izmantot grūti kūstoso bezsvina alvu.  :: 
Epi-ja jau esi iesācis un buvē. Varbūt to ventilatoram ielikt regulējamu, lai varētu mainīt gaisa plūsmu? Tipa lai pēc tā momenta, kad detaļa pielodējusies, operatīvi atsūktu karsto gaisu. (lai detaļas nepārkarst) Bet nevis tā ka uzreiz uz pilnu klapi strādā, bet gan pakāpeniski palielina apgriezienus/ atsūktā gaisa daudzumu. Regulēt var ar PWM.

----------


## Epis

Tas ventilātors nav domāts priekš ārējā gaisa iepūšanas un izpūšanas, tas ir iekšējā gaisa cirkulācijas ventilātors kas tur iekšā uztaisa gaisa virpuli, līdz ar to nav jau jēga viņa apgriezienus regulēt lai iet tik ātri cik var.
un + no tādas iekšējas gaisa cirkulācijas ir tāds kad tiek izlīdzināta temperatūra un paātrināta pate karšana jo kvarca trubām tiek pievadīts visu laiku jauns vēsāks gais, kas veicina siltummaiņu un jo lielāka tempertūras starpība starp apkārtējo gaisu un kvarca trubas tempertūru jo vairāk siltuma tiek atdots gaismam a vecajā variantā ( bez ventilātora) gais apkārt trubām sakarst un tempertūras starpība starp trubu un gaisu ir maza un gais kalpo kā labs izolātros +mainās ļoti lēnu tādēļ arī paiet 1 minūte kamēr tas aizceļo un uzkarsē PT1000.

ceru kad ventilāotrs parādīs brīnumus un riktīgi uzlabos karšanas dinamiku  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu nez vai tev tur ir kvarca trubas...   ::  Stipri šaubos. Keramika- jā, bet ne kvarcs. A par to ventilatoru. Tu gaidīsi, kad krāsnī ieliktā plate ar detaļām sadegs līdz galam? Otrs variants jau tika teikts-izvilksi karsto plati no krāsnes ārā un atkal saņemsi pāris "brīnumus". Labāk lai viens atsevišķs ventilators ar aizveramu lūku, karsto gaisu pakāpeniski no krāsns atsūc tā lai temperatūra lēnām, nevis strauji samazinās. Bet taisi jau Tu, tā ka viss atkarīgs tikai no tevis. Mans uzdevums ir tikai ieteikt...   ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat uztaisīju jaunu eksperimentu ar jauno Progas versiju + strādājošu ventilātoru un rezultāti ir ļoti, ļoti labi lai gan ir arī bedīgā puse tāda kad izrādās ka Opamps bišķi gļuko un rāda 48,75 kādas 80 sekundes un tad tempertūra sāk kāpt ar ātrumu 10 grādi 20 sekundēs  ::  0,5 grādi/sekundē šitas cipars jau ir reālāks priekš cepeškrāsns, lai gan pēc tām skalām vaidzēja ātrumu 1 grāds sekundē.
labi šeit ir bilde ar temperatūras cipariem ik pēc sekundes, vienā līnijā ir 19 cipari un tātad 3 līnijas ir 1 ~~ minūte  ::  



Tagat domāju pārbaudīt vēlreiz to Opampu, jo skaidrs ka viņš nerāda pareizi mazās vērtības un sāk rādīt kad Pt1000 proves vietā ir vairāk kā 1,75V tas ir tie 48,75 grādi un tagat pārbaudīšu ar rezistoriem vai opamps pareizi dod tās vērtibas kas ir lielāks par 48,75 grādiem.

vēlviena problēma ir tāda kad tas triac baigi karst pēc 3 minūtēm dzesējamā reste jau ir jūtami iekarsusi.

----------


## Epis

Pārbaudīju Opampu ielikot PT1000 trīju nominālu rezistoriem 1,5K, 1,16K un 1,8K.
  gadījumos kad bija 1,5K un 1,8K Opamps ārā izlaida precīzas vērtības ar 3,3X pastiprinājumu, bet kad bija pieslēgts 1,160K rezistros tad ārā nāca 0,64V bet vajadzēja nākt 0,59V līdz ar to ši laikam ir Opampa "MISTISKĀ"robeža 0,64Volti zem kuriem viņš zemāk noiet nevar.  Kāds vispār zināja par tādu LM324 īpašibu, jāsaka kad augšējo limitu es zināju tas bīja pie 3,4voltiem bet apakšējais limits man ir kas jauns !! 

Vārdsakot krāsns testa rezultāti ir 95-98% pareizi līdz ar to krāsns karšanas dinamika 0,5gradi sekundē  :: 

paanalizējot šito tempertūras grafiku tad viennozīmīgi svarīgākais posms ir Reflow kurš ielgst ap 70 sekundēm un kurā temperatūra no 180 uzkarst līdz 210-220 tas ir par 30-40grādiem un izrādās kad tas ir manas cepeškrāsns iespēju robežās, jo pa 70 sekundēm krāsns var uzkarst pa 35 grādiem tākā var teikt ka SMD lodējamā krāsns ir gandrīz gatava   ::   ::   ::  
atliek tikai iztestēt un papētīt dzesēšanu ar durvju virināšanas metodi (vienā linkā bīj tāds paņēmiens kad mikrene paziņo kad durvis jāver vaļā un kad atkal jāver ciet domāju to ziņošanu uztaisīšu uz gaismas diodes attiecīgi kad iedegās veram vaļā durvis un kad izdeg tad ciet  ::  un jāpieliek pir Triac lielāks radiātors.

----------


## GuntisK

Opā-Epim sāk iet tā lieta!   ::  Gaidīsim gatavu krāsni!
Te es vēl ieteiktu pāris lietu:
1) Ieliec jaudīgāku triaku uz lielāka radiatora, un ja vajag tad arī kuleri. Krāsns sildelementu jauda domājams ir ap 2kW. 
2) Ziņošanu ar gaismas diodi labāka aizvietot ar skaņas signālu-ir nopērkami buzzeri ar iebūvētu ģeneratoru. Gadās taču aizmirst...

----------


## Raimonds1

variants - precizitaatei pie zemaam temp- 
izmato termorezistoru parasto liidz kaadiem 120 gr ar asteviskju programmu, kuru no   kaadiem 100gr saak dubleet tas PTC un tad to termorezistoru  FIZISKI IZVAAC AARAA NO KRAASNS UN VISU REGULAACIJU PAARNJEM TAGADEEJAA SISTEEMA

 konstrukcijas variants = PTC--- voltage- frekvency converter ---- skanju celinsh amonjaa vai magja lentee----    :: sasliidzinaashanas sisteema, kas saliidzina etalona pareizo tonju mainjuu ar to, kas ro0das PTC mainot frekvenci

----------


## ezis666

Ūdens un gaisa elementi prakstiski atšķiras tikai ar garumu, ūdens ir īsāki, jo siltums ātrāk tiek novadīts, gaisa sildītāji arī ūdeni silda labi, tik gabarīti lielāki, un gali nav hermētiski

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vot pasakiet nafig taa sarezgiit dziivi un taisiit tik cakariigas sheemas un programmejamu krāsni????
tev gruti 3min pie vinas nosedeet kamer tas viss salodeejas? taapat silst vina ar vienu atrumu un dziest ar citu pamegini cik ilgi vajagz sildiit auktu krasni, piem tas vartu but 2min kamer viss salodejas  tad izledz un kad termometrs rada cik vajag- nem araa maiziites :d (plates) un viss kas jaizdara- japieriko termomets un japanem rokaa pulkstenis, nekadas programmesanas, lodesanas uc cakara  :: 
MY WAY  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> šeit ir lodējamās temperatūras  grafika bilde kādu vaig priekš ALTERAS mikrenēm karas nav Leed-free 
> tur tajā pamācībā bij arī reālais tempertūras grafiks no vienas firmas ko tad itkā var ņemt kā paraugu, vai arī salīdzināt. 
> 
> tam PT1000 pretestību domāju mērīt ar curent sense rezistoru un tad ar diferenciālo opampu noteikt cik ampēru plūst un pēc formulas pretstība ir Volti dalīt uz Ampērām un tad arī no pretestības dabūs tempertūru.


 Manuprāt šo variantu var realizēt ar analogo variantu un vienkāršu loģisko daļu ar taimeriem, komparatoriem un jaudas pārslēgšanu... iesaku to ventilātoru izmantot krāsns atdzesēšanai, kad process beidzies...  ::

----------


## karloslv

Īsti nesapratu par dzesēšanas problēmu. Teikts, ka jādzesē ne straujāk par 6*C sekundē. Kāpēc kaut kādas durvis vispār jātaisa vaļā? Tak atdzisīs tā plāno sieniņu kārba pati ar tiem 5 grādiem sekundē un vēl varbūt pasildīt vajadzēs. Ja ventilatoru atstāsi ieslēgtu, karstākais gaiss nenoslāņosies augšā un nedaudz labāk noritēs dzišana. Ventilatoru vispār visu laiku labāk ieslēgt, lai panāktu vienmērīgu temp. sadalījumu.
Dīvains ir arī dažu cilvēku priekšstats, ka temperatūra kaut kā maģiski akumulējas. Tipa, ja detaļu patur 1 minūti 300 grādu temperatūrā, tai nekas nenotiek, bet, ja tā tur būs 3 minūtes, tad nu gan skāde būs 3x lielāka. Ūdens, ko, arī sasalst vairāk, ja to ilgāk patur -1 grādos? Ņifiga, kad detaļa ir izsilusi, nav starpības, cik ilgi to tur noteiktā temperatūrā. Tur pēc būtības ir dažādas kušanas temperatūras, nevis laiks. Tak pietiek visu plati uzkarsēt līdz alvas kušanas temperatūrai, paturēt un atdzesēt. Ja to dara pietiekami lēni, nekas lokāli nepārkarst un viss izsilst vienmērīgi.

----------


## Delfins

Ielej karsto ūdeni aukstā stikla traukā... tad redzēsi kas notiek. tas pats čipiem... dēļ dažādām temp. ārpus/iekšpus čips iekšā var pārspragt vai atlīmēties un tml... Tas būtība attiecās uz visiem smalkiem komplicētiem materiāliem, kas zaudē savas īpašības dēļ straujās temp. svārstības. Elektronikā tas ir ļoti jūtams, jo ierīce tad vispār/nekorekti nestrādās.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Īsti nesapratu par dzesēšanas problēmu. Teikts, ka jādzesē ne straujāk par 6*C sekundē. Kāpēc kaut kādas durvis vispār jātaisa vaļā? Tak atdzisīs tā plāno sieniņu kārba pati ar tiem 5 grādiem sekundē un vēl varbūt pasildīt vajadzēs. Ja ventilatoru atstāsi ieslēgtu, karstākais gaiss nenoslāņosies augšā un nedaudz labāk noritēs dzišana. Ventilatoru vispār visu laiku labāk ieslēgt, lai panāktu vienmērīgu temp. sadalījumu.
> Dīvains ir arī dažu cilvēku priekšstats, ka temperatūra kaut kā maģiski akumulējas. Tipa, ja detaļu patur 1 minūti 300 grādu temperatūrā, tai nekas nenotiek, bet, ja tā tur būs 3 minūtes, tad nu gan skāde būs 3x lielāka. Ūdens, ko, arī sasalst vairāk, ja to ilgāk patur -1 grādos? Ņifiga, kad detaļa ir izsilusi, nav starpības, cik ilgi to tur noteiktā temperatūrā. Tur pēc būtības ir dažādas kušanas temperatūras, nevis laiks. Tak pietiek visu plati uzkarsēt līdz alvas kušanas temperatūrai, paturēt un atdzesēt. Ja to dara pietiekami lēni, nekas lokāli nepārkarst un viss izsilst vienmērīgi.


 Problēmas varētu radīt infrasarkanais starojums no sildelemetiem... lokālas pārkaršanas risks...

----------


## Epis

Delfīns pareizi pateica kad tie processi ir ļoti svarīgi un viņi ir precīzi jāpislīpē lai dabūtu īsto tempertūras profilu.,bet
Lai nebūt nekādu domstarpību kā tam processam jānotiek tad šeit ir galvenā karsēšans Reflow processa apraksts 



> Reflow Stages
> 
> In the preheat stage, the solder paste dries while its more volatile
> ingredients evaporate. After preheating, the leads should be kept at about
> 150° C for one to two minutes so the flux in the paste can clean the bonding
> surfaces properly. During the flux activation stage, the solder on all areas
> of the board should be roughly the same temperature. The devices enter
> the reflow stage when the temperature increases at a rate of 1° to 3° C per
> second. To prevent warping, bridging, and cold solder joints, keep the
> ...


 un no tā visa teksta sanāk ka gailvenais ir nepārsniegt MAX 220C un noturēt mikreni uzkarsētu virs 183C vismaz 60 sekundes un tajā dzesēšanas procesā domāju kad būt svarīgi to dzesēšanas ātrumu 6C ievērot līdz tam kad tempertūra ir nokritusies zem lodējamo ložu kušanas tempertūras domāju pie 183C un pēc tam lai krāsns pate dziest.

Gribētos redzēt kādu kurš uztaisītu kautko līdzīgu bez mikrokontroliera vai CPLD izmantošanas, jo CPLD arī ir programmējama mikrene kur var ieprogrammēt Stāvokļa mašinu (state machine) kas izpilda komandas kā procesors, galvenais lai nebūtu nekādu programmējamu elementu tajā shēma jo tad tas sanāk tas pats kas man. 
varu derēt kad tādā bezprogrammējam elektronika būt daudz sarežģitāka un varbūt pat beigās dārgāka,

----------


## karloslv

> Ielej karsto ūdeni aukstā stikla traukā... tad redzēsi kas notiek. tas pats čipiem... dēļ dažādām temp. ārpus/iekšpus čips iekšā var pārspragt vai atlīmēties un tml... Tas būtība attiecās uz visiem smalkiem komplicētiem materiāliem, kas zaudē savas īpašības dēļ straujās temp. svārstības. Elektronikā tas ir ļoti jūtams, jo ierīce tad vispār/nekorekti nestrādās.


 Palasi uzmanīgi, es teicu, ka viss jādara pietiekami lēni, lai vienmērīgi siltu. Pārējais ir tā, kā Epis saka - lēni uzkarsēt, nepārsniegt 220C, noteiktu laiku paturēt alvas kušanas temperatūrā un tad lēni atdzesēt.

----------


## karloslv

> Gribētos redzēt kādu kurš uztaisītu kautko līdzīgu bez mikrokontroliera vai CPLD izmantošanas, jo CPLD arī ir programmējama mikrene kur var ieprogrammēt Stāvokļa mašinu (state machine) kas izpilda komandas kā procesors, galvenais lai nebūtu nekādu programmējamu elementu tajā shēma jo tad tas sanāk tas pats kas man. 
> varu derēt kad tādā bezprogrammējam elektronika būt daudz sarežģitāka un varbūt pat beigās dārgāka,


 Epi, esi redzējis celtniecības fēnu? Ķīniešu ražojuma?

Vai arī.... krāsniņu? Pirms tu viņu izjauci? Bija baigi sarežģītā?  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es tikuntā jūs nesaprotu  :: 
kur prikols taa čakarēties?
ja rastos vajadzība kautko tādu taisīt es to realizētu ar termoslēdžiem un miers. būtu daudz ātrāk, lētāk un vieglāk un noteikti arī drošāk / izturīgāk.
tādu padarīšanu varētu elementāri noregulēt bik paeksperimentējot ar kādu plati vai alvu cik vinai vajag lai salodētos un gatavs  ::  easy

----------


## Delfins

čakarēšanās ir cilvēkā iešūts no dabas.

Bez megas pat LED-u nemākam ieslēgt  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Reizēm patīk visu šo sāgu palasīt  :: . Vēl varētu totalizātoru uztaisīt - sanāks /nesanāks.

Re Epi, recepte: https://www.ee.washington.edu/techsite/ ... 6-0010.pdf ja izmantosi varbūt kas sanāks, jo cik nojaušu, paša zināšanas par  krāsnī notiekošajiem procesiem un viņu vadīšanu ir stipri miglainas. 

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Andrej, lieliski. Mani ļoti aizķer lasīt šādas publikācijas, kur redzams, ka cilvēki tiešām kaut ko ir iemācījušies un veiksmīgi lieto, nevis ķep-ļep (ā, opamps nestrādā kā vajag. ā, ielodēju otrādi. utml.)

Bet vislabākais secinājums man radās beigās, ieraugot to pēdējo GUI bildi, kurā redzams PWM grafiks. Ieslēdzam uz max, nogriežam uz pusi, izslēdzam, ieslēdzam vēl un izslēdzam. Vot tur obligāti vajag FPGA  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Gribētu Epim uzjautāt - tā BGA mikrene ir RoHS kompilantā? 
Te var gadīties maza šaizīte ar nespēju pielodēt to dižo ciklonu principā...

----------


## Epis

> Gribētu Epim uzjautāt - tā BGA mikrene ir RoHS kompilantā?


 nav RoHS kompiliantā par šito es pirms sūtīju bišķi palasīju tādēļ ņēmu to kas lodējās zemākā temperatūrā ne ROHS čipu.




> Re Epi, recepte: https://www.ee.washington.edu/techsite/ ... 6-0010.pdf ja izmantosi varbūt kas sanāks, jo cik nojaušu, paša zināšanas par krāsnī notiekošajiem procesiem un viņu vadīšanu ir stipri miglainas


 tīri laba pamācība laigan lielāko daļu jau es zināju vienīgi tur viņi tā smuki izmatno to GUI ar grafiku un man arī sagribējās grafiku ar iespēju mainīt karšanas parametrus no kompja un arī ar kompi ieslēgt krānsi un izslēgt. Vēl ienāca doma tāda kad ja jau es esu to plati ar kompi saslēdzis tad visus tempertūr aprēķinus lai veic kompis (jo šādas tādas formulas jau ir uzceptas), priekš kam noslogot mazo Atmegu8535 viņas uzdevums būs izpildīt kompja komandas un sūtīt datus. Ieguvums no šīs metodes būs tāds kad nevaidzēs mainīt iekšējo mikrenes programmu un to visu lodēšans profila pielabošanu varēs izdarīt caur kompi ar attiecīgu programmu un kompī programmu būs vieglāk uzrakstīt.
Nākotnē varētu RS232 nomainīt uz USB FTD232 čipu tad elektronikai nevaidzētu atsevišķu barošanas bloku jo 5V ņemtu no USB porta  ::

----------


## Delfins

da kaut vai caur LPT portu... OUT - kontrolē DAC (Write), IN - temp. sensors (Read)...
Uz PC būtu vienkāršāk softu uzrakstīt, nekā tjap-ļap atmega.

Protams, neesmu pret standalone aparātu - čips + LCD + sensori/sildītāji. Uz LCD smuki grafiku rādītu. Varētu arī dinamiski ievadīt robežas/laikus + interfeiss uz PC, kas kontrolēs tās vērtības un pat iespējams nolasītu grafiku (no RAM).

Vienīgais ko nesaprotu, priekš kam tu, Epi, vispār pieķēries šauj lietai, ja pat nevari/nemāki normāli opampus izmantot un PCB izgatavot..

----------


## Epis

> Vienīgais ko nesaprotu, priekš kam tu, Epi, vispār pieķēries šauj lietai, ja pat nevari/nemāki normāli opampus izmantot un PCB izgatavot..


 tad man jājautā kurā momentā tu to izsecināji kad es kautko nemāku,piemēram, kā opampu izmantot ?? 
PCB es vēl pats nēsu izgatavojis tas itkā ir pareizi, bet nevaig ar to domāt kad es PCB nēsu projektējis.

Ar opampu ir tā kad es toreiz to kļūdaino opampa shēmu te ieliku un neviens to kļūdu tā arī neatrada vairāk kā nedēļas garumā! kamēr es to pats neatklāju, 
Es varētu izdarīt daudz apgalvojumus, secinājumus par tiem kas topikā piedalījās saistībā ar viņu zināšanām par opampiem un spēju lasīt shēmas  ::  bet kāda ta jēga no tā būtu, -> nekāda.
tā ir tāda tukša runāšana par to ko kurš spēj un ko nespēj, labāk nav ko novirzīties no topika temata.

----------


## a_masiks

ja par tēmu - maza atkāpīte kāpēc ir tā, kā ir:

1) Epis neko daudz neklausās padomos. Līdz ar to iedziļināties viņa shēmtehnikas problēmās ir lieka laika izķēžīšana, jo šamais darīs tāpat pa savam.
2) tad kad ieklausās - izpaliek kaut kas tāds, ko tautā sauc par pateicību. Vēl mazāk vēlēšanās palīdzēt.

Kļūda opampa slēgumā ir vēl vienā vietā - references spriegumā. NORMĀLS shēmtehniķis references spriegumu taisītu tuvu pie 1,6V. Jeb R7 liktu 1-1,1kOm rezistoru, nofiksējot 0° C . Reāli tā shēma ar opampiem šobrīd nestrādā nemaz. Un izkustās rādījumi tad, kad termorezista pretestība pārsniedz 2kOm = t.i. ap 250°C.  Pēc tā kā esi saslēdzis opampus - tik pat labi varēji iztikt visas shēmas vietā ar 1 rezistoru un termorezistoru ar aptuveno izšķirtspēju - 1°C=1bits atmegai.




> A = ((1.562 *(C / 256)) / 3.3)+1.5625; // izrēķina PT1000 sensora voltu līmeni
> B = (((2.2/(1 - A / 5)) - 2.2 - 1) * 1000) / 3.85; // izrēķina temperatūru.


 Nav arī skaidrs ko tu tur aprēķini. Loms lauzīties formulā un mēģināt izpīpēt kas tur sadarīts, bet ar iekšām jūtu - pirmajā rindā kaut kas ir galīgi garām.

Maza cerība, ka kaut ko sapratīsi no manis rakstītā, vēl mazāka ka ieklausīsies. Redz, ja mērķis ir dīdīt atmegu un raut orgasmu no tā - čakarējies vesels! Ja mērķis bija LODĒT - padomu te bija dafiga, bet pa tukšo. 
Ja mērāmies krāniņiem - nu jau 20 gadus atpakaļ taisīju IR krāsni VEFā. Ļaudis saka ka strādā ar to vēl šodien. Ar četriem dubultiem opampiem un četriem tiristoriem četrām termo zonām un ciparu termometru, un konvejerīti uz stepera, bez neviena digitālā kontroliera.

----------


## Epis

Ja ir vērtīgs padoms tad es es ieklausos piemēram ļoti labs padoms, ieteikums bij par to TRIAC un 0 līmeņa slēgšanu tik tālu es pats aizdomāties nevarētu, es visus ieteikumus pārdomāju un skatos vai es no tā kautko saprotu un vispār varu to realizēt + cik tas ir sarežģiti jo man labāk ja viss ir vienkāršāk (priekš kam sarežģit dzīvi), 

Ir tā sanācis kad pēdēkjās pāris dienas esu bišķi ieslimis  (saaukstēšanās) un šodnedēļ nekādu eksperimentu nav un arī nebūs viss atliekās uz nākošo nedēļu.  :: 

izmaiņas kuras izdarīju shēmā bija R7 nomaiņa no 2K uz 1K līdz ar to negatīvajā dif.pastiprinātāja Opampā tagat ieiet 1,56Volti bijušo 2,38V vietā. un atmegas8535 ADC reference voltage ir tie 1,56Volti kas arī figurē tajā tempertūras aprēķinu formulā kuru noteikti kad varētu saīsināt, bet pagaidām tajā nav vajadzības ja to aprēķinu taisītu uz megas8535 tad varētu par to domāt, a tā kompi tas aprēķins īpasī daudz nenosogo .

----------


## a_masiks

R11 rezistoru 1k atstāji vietā?  
Vai nu R11 vietā jāliek īsslēgusm, vai jāanulē R12. 
Vai vēl vairāk jāsamazina Vref. 
Un formula tad ir galīgi garām, jo tur nav iekļauts termorezistora sprieguma samazinājuma aprēķins par 1/4 daļu. 
Rezistori R11 un R12 veido sprieguma dalītāju, kas samazina termorezistora spriegumu par R12/(R11+R12)  reizēm.
Ko nozīmē tavs jēdziens - 


> atmegas8535 ADC reference voltage


 ??? Atbalsta spriegumi ADC ir vismaz divi. a) diapazona spriegums, b) nules/masas spriegums. Kuru no viņiem uzstādi kā 1,56V  un cik tad liels ir otrais?

----------


## Girts

Jau iepriekš atvainojos par spamu šajā topika 
Tas ko ko mēs visi te rakstam un runājam.Tā ir tukša mūsu laika nosišana.Saksim jau ar to ka tā bulciņu krāsns neder nekam citam ka maizitēm un pirāgiem-sildelemnti ir paredzeti konvenkcijai jeb siltuma atdošana gaisam.Lasot pat BGA un SMD lodešnu saprotu ka tehnologijā lieto lielas jaudas infrasarkanos sildelementus,un plates ar pielodētajām mikroshemām un elemntiem dzese ar vienmerigu gaisa plūsmu lidz noteiktiem grādiem.Tuvojas Ziemasvētki un Jaunais gads ,tad lūdzu  epi saparojies un uztaisi mamai ,māsai ,māsīcai visbeidzot vecmamai un savai meitenei prieku un smaidu, saliec to krāsni atpakal un uzdāvini kadai no augšminētajām daiļā dzimuma parstāvēm.Tu redzesi notiks brīnums vinas tevi uzaicinās uz tasi kafijas (tējas)un piedāvās smaržīgas maizītes,pīrādziņus.To brīnumu sauc -īstā manta īstajās rokās.

P.S. Šajā foruma vispār darbojas kāds moderators  ,šo topiku'' Lodējamās SMD Cepeškrāsns būve'' laiks būtu slēgt

----------


## a_masiks

> Lasot pat BGA un SMD lodešnu saprotu ka tehnologijā lieto lielas jaudas infrasarkanos sildelementus,un plates ar pielodētajām mikroshemām un elemntiem dzese ar vienmerigu gaisa plūsmu lidz noteiktiem grādiem.


 Stipri kļūdies. Skaidrot kāpēc infrasarkano lodēšanu neizmanto rūpniecībā tiešām būtu spams, tak paša acīm rezētā mkBGA līnija Nokijas mobiļņiku rūpņicā Salū liecina par vienu- lodēšanu rūpnīcas līnijā veic ar karsto gaisu. Ko arī ptas katru dienu izmantoju mkBGA lodēšanā. A dārgais infrasarkanais lūznis stāv darbnīcas stūrī nevienam nevajadzīgs.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja jau grib minimali čakarēties un uztaisit regulējamu  krāsni, tad jādara šitā

krāsnī janostiprina bleķa gabals un zem tā smuki jāizurbj caurums 
lodējamo plati protams virs tā bleķa
un tad pa to caurumu ar infrasarkano staru ar gatavu termometru mērīt
un ar poci regulēt

jādomā, ka nekādi baisie siltuma zudumi nebūs un siltuma režīmu un vienmērību nejauks

pocim uztaist grozāmo ar pārnesumu 1/10, lai var pareizi iegrozīt   ::

----------


## Epis

Iedomājieties ja es nākošnedēļ pabeidzu krāsns testus, pielaboju tempertūras profilu tad pēctam katrs kurš grib varēs pats ātri uzķīlēt tādu pašu krāsni par aptuveni 40ls (krāsns 27+detaļas) salīdzinot ar profesionālajām krāsnīm kas maksā vairākus 1000 $ tas ir nenormāli lēti !!
 domāju kad katrs nopietns elektroniķis, mikreņu programmists gribētu sev tādu kārtīgu SMD krāsni  ::  ar kuru var pielodēt jebkāda veida SMD detaļas (līdz pat BGA).
Un tad es laikam kārtējo reizi esu pirmais  ::  kurš nebaidās no grūtībām un zemūdens akmeņiem mēģina uztaisīt reāli funkcionējošu lodējamo krāsni.
Topiku varētu nobeigt ar jaunu topiku Shēmu un projektu krātuvē kur tad būtu galējā shēma kodi un apraksts ko kā darīt, lai katrs kurš saprot latviešu valodu varētu to krāsni uztaisīt.
Domāju kad gribētāju būs daudz, jo kuram tad negribās pašam savu lodējamo krāsni.

----------


## Delfins

Epis, tu laikam esi palaidis vienu varenu faktu - visi izmanto fēnus (karsto gaisu)... par kādām krāsnīm te vēl var būt runa..
Argh... ar krāsni tu vari tikai visu PCB salodēt/atlodēt.. ar fenu tu vari katru detaliņu atsevišķi lodēt

----------


## Girts

Ne nu Epi tu esi aktieris,tikai teātris nodedzis dirst man gribas šitādus zinātnes un tehnikas mocekļus redzot.   


> domāju kad katrs nopietns elektroniķis, mikreņu programmists gribētu sev tādu kārtīgu SMD krāsni  ar kuru var pielodēt jebkāda veida SMD detaļas (līdz pat BGA).


 Blaviens un tu būsi tas krutais  elektronikis kuram būs kruta BGA SMD mikreņu lodejamā krāsns partaisits no grila uz   HiTEC  ar pc vadibu un no pirksta izsitu PID.Ja tev Epi nebutu Māli galvā vai arī zāģu sakidas ,tu jau sen butu uztaisijis un aimirsis.Netēlo Viniju Puku un sivēnu viena personā un beidz maldīties trijas priedes

----------


## Raimonds1

ko var lamāties  ::   Epis ķīlējot to krāsni izmalās cauri visādām sev jaunām fīčām

es tomēr uzskatu, ka tik lēni regulējamu krāsni mierīgi var regulēt manuāli ar potenciometru pieregulejot to silšanas/dzišanas procesu

un distances ciparu termometrs un voltāžas- frekvences pārveidotājs ir tikai 2 varianti, kas treniņa nolūkos arī izskatāmi kā iespējami

ak, jā, ja grib pavisam kruti, tad termofilmēšana   ::

----------


## Vikings

Manuprāt tiešām ir bezjēdzīgi kādu nolikt, es arī agrāk taisīju visādu herņu, tā daudz ko iemācījos, tagad to visu jau pielietoju dzīvē. Tikai savādi, ka Epis mācīšanos kaut kā sāk no sarežģītākā gala.

----------


## GuntisK

Vai ir jau Epi kaut kas sanācis? Interesē tas cik tālu esi ticis...  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai ir jau Epi kaut kas sanācis? Interesē tas cik tālu esi ticis...


 Epi nezaudē ticību, gan jau krāsni uzbūvēsi un tā strādās... Ja problēmas rada infrasarkanie stari no sildelementa virsmas, tad uzliec ekrānus - metāla sloksne dažu cm attālumā...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

jā, herņa jātaisa   :: 

man gan pēdeja laikā vairāk velk uz vienkāršošanu un/vai darbu dalīšanu

Epi, kur esi pazudis?

----------


## Epis

ieslimis, bet paliek jau labāk un nākošnedēļ turpināšu.

----------


## Epis

itkā jau jau esu vesels un pieliku savai SMD_krasnsSoft progai Grafisko X,Y logu  ::   es izmantoju jau gatavu grafisko bibloteku ZedGraph kas ir Open sorce (par brību), jo pašā programmā nav tādas viegli izmantojamas grafikas būvēšanas klases līdz ar to jāizmanto kāda cita kodera uzkodētā Klase un man pagāja nedēļa kamēr to grafiku atradu, bet tas bīj pirms vairākiem mēnešiem tākā ja man tāda gatava risinājuma nebūtu tad 1h vietā es ņemtos veselu nedēļu lai šito brīnumu uzceptu. 
Grafikam ir ZOOM funkcija ko arī šajā attēlā var redzēt (lejā) tākā var pilnvērtīgi apskatīt iegūtos datus, ko bīj pagrūti izdarīt iepriekšējā variantā kad bīj ciparu tabula, tākā šitā ir pavisam cita lieta, vienīgi cipari tajā tabulā ir testa cipari nevis īsta eksperimenta grādi.
kautkādiegies man nesanāk pieviento to bildi caur attachment tādēļ nācās atkal likt savā inbox galerijā.


Es tagat domāju vai man taisīt to programmu tālāk pievienot tās START,STOP pogas un regulējamās tempertūr vērtības kuras tad varētu sūtīt atmegai8535, vienīgi pagaidām man nav atmegas RS232 datu saņemšanas kods un to vaidzēs arī vēl ietestēt,  
tākā visādu sīku kodēšanas darbu ir daudz līdz pirmam testam pēc kautkāda karsēšanas profila

----------


## Epis

pievienoju START, STOP pogas un trīs tempertūras vērību uzstādīšanas logus + 1 laika intervāla ievades logu un tad nospiežot StART tiks paņemtas tās 4 logu vērtības un nosūtītas uz ATmegu8535 kas sāks programmas izpildi  ::  
vienīgi es nupat atradu tādu nelielu kļūdu tajā kad man Atmegai8535 ADC konvertierim VREF ir pa mazu (1,5V) bet vaijag 2,38, jo tagat MAX tempertūra ko varu nomērit ir pie 150grādiem bet vaig pie 250 tākā vaidēs pārlodēt REF rezitoru dalītāju 
 tagat atliek tikai ielikt jaunās izmaiņas arī atmegas kodā un teorētiski viss būs gatavs priekš pirmā testa  :: 
[attachment=1:2t9syl05]Krasns_soft_grafButton.JPG[/attachment:2t9syl05]

Priekš tiem kuriem ir Visual studio 2005 šeit ir saarhivēts projekts (visi kodi) tur arī ir exe fails ar kuru var palaist programmu bet priekš tam vaidzēja laika .NET Framework 2.0 vai arī visu visual studio 2005 vai jaunāku var pa brīvu novilkt no mikrosoft lapas. 
[attachment=0:2t9syl05]SMD_Krasns_Soft.rar[/attachment:2t9syl05]

----------


## Epis

Sāku rakstīt asm kodu megai8535 un itkā uzraksīju UART datu saņemšanas kodu un to saņemto datu šķirošanas kodu formāts ir tāds kad nosākuma sūta 1 baitu kurš satur informāciju vai tas ir start, vai stop bits ko sūtu un ja stop bits tad viss apstājās ja start bits tad programma gaida vēl 4 baitus kurus sūtīs kompis un tie ir Tempertūra1;2;3 un laiks1 un kad šito saņem tad itkā palaiž tādu kā Programmas Reset signālu un tad vaidzētu visai progai sākt no sākuma (pašu krāsns darbības ciklu vēl nēsu uzkodēji, un problēma ir tagat at to UART debaggošanu iekš simulātora jo kautkā nevaru normāli nosimulēt tos pārtraukuma vektorus (es nospiežu RXC(UART Recive compleate) bitu un sākumā man programma aizlec uz UART Recieve pārgraukuma vektoru bet UCR reģistrā nekādus datus es ievadīt nevaru (un nolasa viņš 0) to es pēctam itkā varētu manuāli reģistrā ierakstīt, bet otreiz kad spiežu RXC pogu vairs vektorā nelec un pēc programmas man tā poga jāspiež būtu 5x lai varētu saņemt visus 5 baitus es tagat domāju, ka varbūt  AVR studijā ir kāda speciāla proga(intefeiss) ar kura var nosimulēt to UART recieve, ja nav tad laikam būs jātaisa kāds speciāls kods ar kuru pārbaudīt vai UARTS recieveris strādā vai nē.

----------


## karloslv

UART kodu vienkārši uzraksta, iecept Atmegā un tas strādā. Nav tur ko čakarēties ar simulatoru, triviāla lieta. Ja gribi pārliecināties, ka strādā, uztaisi kodā testus - piemēram, atsūti atpakaļ katru saņemto baitu (echo). Un nekādi start-stop baiti ņefig nav vajadzīgi, tak parastais formāts <komanda> <dati> <dati>... derēs.

----------


## Velko

Ja nu tomēr gribas čakarēties ar simulatoru, tad var izmantot HAPSIM. Nepieredzējušam koderim, pie tam vēl rakstot asmā, tas varbūt nemaz nav tik triviāli.

Kur dabūt krāsns simulatoru, man gan nav ne mazākās idejas  ::

----------


## abergs

> Kur dabūt krāsns simulatoru, man gan nav ne mazākās idejas


 PROTEUS7.2SP0:

----------


## Vikings

Offtopic:
Visi tā slavē Proteus, varbūt kāds var padalīties?

----------


## abergs

> Visi tā slavē Proteus, varbūt kāds var padalīties?


 Pats atradu šeit:
http://kazus.ru/forum/topics/8696.html
(PM)

----------


## Epis

Uzrakstīju UART test kodu un no kompja sūtu 
byte[] b = { 0x01, 0x02, 0x02, 0x01, 0x80, 0xAA, 0x55, 0xFF };
saņemu 249 250 250 241 248 170 93 255 
un skaidrs tas ka kautkas ir galīgi garām UART transmiters strādā pareizi tākā vaina ir reciverī  bet kas tur neiet nev ne jausmas 
kādam ir kādas vērsījas ?  



```
#include "m8535def.inc"
	rjmp reset 
.org 0x00A
	rjmp Timer2_overflow
.org 0x00B
	rjmp UART_RX_compleate

.org	 0x01E
	rjmp USART_TX_compleate

reset: ; the reset code:
; stack setup; set SPH:SPL to
; RAMEND
	ldi r16, low(RAMEND)
	out SPL, r16
	ldi r16, high(RAMEND)
	out SPH, r16

	ldi r16, 0x60 ; PD5,PD6 -- Outputi
	out DDRD, r16
	ldi r16, 0x00
	out DDRB,R16
	
; Taimera un PWM uzstādīšana
                                    	
	ldi		r16,0b00000101	;WGM =0 ;uzliek 011 prescaleri 32768/128(prescaler) =256 
	out		TCCR2,r16		
	ldi 	r16, 0x40
	out		TIMSK,R16  ; Timer2 overflow interupt enable!
	ldi		r16,0x00
	out 	TCNT2,R16 ; nonulle taimeri
; Timer2 asyncronous clock
	ldi		R16,0x08
	out		ASSR,R16
; UART  (RS232) setup sākumā tikai transmiter.
	ldi R16,(1<<U2X)
	out UCSRA,R16

	ldi r16,(1<<TXEN)|(1<<RXEN)|(1<<TXCIE)|(1<<RXCIE)
	out UCSRB,R16
	ldi	r16,(1<<URSEL)|(0<<UMSEL)|(0<<USBS)|(1<<UCSZ1)|(1<<UCSZ0)
	out UCSRC,R16
	; baud rate 4800bps UBRR=12 (error ir 0,2%) 
	;lai nebūtu erors vaig 1,8432Mhz kristal 
	ldi	r16,0b00000000
	out	UBRRH,R17
	ldi r16,0x0C 
	out UBRRL,R16

;	nosūta test datus
	ldi R16,0x4d
	out UDR,R16
	sei
	ldi R16,0x08  
	mov R3,R16     ; R3 =8
	nop
loop:
	nop

	sbrs	R18,0
	rjmp loop
USART_transmit:
	cbr	r18,1
	sbis	UCSRA,UDRE ; ja ir gatavs sūtīt tad sūta, ja nav tad gaida kamer būs!.
	rjmp	USART_transmit
	OUT		UDR,R20 
	rjmp loop

Timer2_overflow:
// Toggle LED
	in 		R16,PinD
	sbrc	R16,6
	rjmp 	Ir1
	ldi		R16,0x60; Toble PD6-LED -- PD3-Relejs
	out		PORTD,R16;
	reti
Ir1:
	Ldi 	R16,0x20;
	out		PORTD,R16;
	reti


USART_TX_compleate:
	nop
	reti


UART_RX_compleate:
	; Wait for data to be received
	sbis UCSRA, RXC
	rjmp UART_RX_compleate
; Get and return received data from buffer
	in r20, UDR
	sbr R18,1 ; Set Uart recieved status bit1 in R0 register! 
	reti
```

----------


## Epis

Tagat viss strādā nomainīju U2X bitu uz 0 (single UART transmition speed) un saņēmu savējos 1 2 2 1 128 170 85 255  :: 

Tagat pabeigšu to krāsns silšanas koda ciklu un tad redzēs.

----------


## Epis

sāku rakstīt galvenās krāsns vadības cikla kodu kurš sastāv no 3 posmiem. Pirmais un trešais ir karsēšana uz pilnu jaudu līdz tiek sasniegta noteikta temperatūra un tur problēmu nav tas ir vienkārši uzkodējam, bet ar to 2posmu kad vaig karsēt ar konkrētu paātrinājumu, konkrētu laiku (kurš būs uzstādāms), bija daudz grūtāk un es tad domāju kā lai to lietu realizē, un lai kautko varētu vadīt vaig tās pamat tempertūras vērtības, kuras vaidzētu Krāsnij sasniegt pēc 1 sekundes un tad sanāk kad vaidzēs izrēķināt visas tempertūras vērtības visam laika perjodam ik pēc 1 sekundes un tie aprēķini ir samērā smagi (ar dalīšanu) priekš Asm kodēšanas un izdomāju kad viņi būs jāveic uz kompja un tad kad es spiedīšu start pogu tad arī kompis nosūtīs Atmegai visus tempertūras punktu datus kurus saglabāšu megas RAM atmiņā (max 512baiti) un tad pēc tiem datiem programma arī vadīsies un to Triac slēgšanās PWM ciklu es sākumā reiķināšu izmantojot P proporcionālo vadību un to Kp varētu arī iestatīt kompis.

----------


## Vikings

Neredzu problēmu ar pakāpenisku temperatūras paaugstināšanu.
Divi varianti kā taisītu es.
1. Kompis, piemēram, ik pa sekundei uz proci sūta vajadzīgo temperatūru kādu uzturēt. Procis ar PID ik pa noteiktam laikam (piem, reizi sekundē vai divās) aprēķina jauno izejas vērtību (fāzes griešanu, releja PWM aizpildījumu) un stabilizē noteikto temperatūru.
2. Kompis (vai arī viss saspiests procītī) nosaka, kāds režīms (karsēšana, temperatūras uzturēšana), procis aprēķina temperatūru un tālāk strādā tāpat kā iepriekš - PID kontrolieris rēķina izejas jaudu.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā visu sūtīt uz kompi un tad likt viņam reēķinātu būtu viss vienkāršāk, bet es tomēr gribu lai tā ierīce varētu strādāt arī bez kompja un priekš tā laikam būs jāuztaisa papildus flash programmer kods lai tos datus varētu ierakstīt flash atmiņā un pēc tam palaist programmu bez kompja moš ar kādu papildus pogu. 
jo galvenais kompja pielietojums jau ir to visu processu pietjūnēt un vizualizēt  un kad tas ir izdarīts tad kompis vairs nav vajadzīgs  ::  
tagat man tajā ATmegas kodā atliek uztaisīt to PWM taimeri uz RTC pūlksteņa un to visu programmas ciklu ielikt tajā taimera owerflow pārgraukuma vektora kas darbināsies ik pēc 1 sekundes.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man tas izskatas ka skaitļu virkne, kas tiek ierakstīta atmiņā, ik pa sekundei vai 5 pa vienam tiek vilkta laukā, salīdzinata ar termometra- analoga ciparu pārveidotaja skaitli un starpība tiek nosūtita uz izpildmehānismu -, kas regulē cik jaudas pievadīs sildelementiem.

----------


## Epis

Esu kārtējo reizi iestrēdzis  ::  
problēma tāda ka nekādīgies nesanāk tajā Flash atmiņā kautko ierakstīt un nolasīt, izmantoju kodu paraugu kas ir iekš atmegas8535 datasheeta  boot loader sadaļas beigās un simulātors rāda kad test cipari kurus pirmstam sarakstu RAM atmiņā itkā parādās tajā Flash programm memory, bet reāli nekas neiet kad pielik klāt UART un pārbīdīju to Flash rakstīšanas adresi uz lielāku jo viņš izrādās kad raksta tur kur ir programmas kods un uzliku lai raksta no 0x01F0 un sākās jau kautkādi gļuki kad simulātors ierakstīa ciparus galīgi citur un es pagaidām nesaprotu kas tie par gļukiem un kapēc reāli nekas neiet (sūta kautkādus gļukainus ciparus!)
rekur ir tas test kods kurš ieraksta RAmā 0-19 ciparus un tad Flash un tad nolasa no flash un aizsūta kompim,  fuse bitus es aizticis nēsu moš turkautko jāmaina lai Flash atmiņā kautko ieraksītu?
[attachment=0:2cgovjji]BootLoader.rar[/attachment:2cgovjji]

----------


## karloslv

Pasaki man godīgi, priekš kam krāsns kontrolierim bootloaderis? Tu nevari sākt kā visi normāli cilvēki no parastas leda mirkšķināšanas programmas, kura strādā, un tad to apaudzēt?

----------


## Velko

Pag... tu taisies uz katru "cepšanas" reizi no sākuma rakstīt flashā kautkādus datus? Manuprāt pieeja ne īpaši veiksmīga. Flashā vari rakstīt kādas "fundamentālas" konstantes, kuras tiek updeitotas kopā ar pašu programmas kodu. 

Mainīgiem konfigurācijas datiem paredzēts EEPROM. Pie tam, ierakstīt tajā ir stipri vienkāršāk.

----------


## Andrejs

> izrādās kad raksta tur kur ir programmas kods un uzliku lai raksta no 0x01F0 un sākās jau kautkādi gļuki


 Epi, vairs nav pat smieklīgi.
Ja gribi krāsni:
1. nemēģini rakstīt asm ja nesaproti procesus! Ir tak C, basic utt. kur ir gatavas un strādājošas bibliotēkas un daudz, daudz piemēru.
2. pirms ko sāc taisīt - uzraksti projektu kā un kam ir jāstrādā ( pašlaik Tu skrien no viena grāvja otrā)
3.Ņem par paraugu gatavu un strādājošu shēmu, atkārto un kad būsi uztaisījis, tad varēsi ieviest savas korekcijas.
Vēl viena recepte:
http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/course ... index.html

Paliek jautājums  - ko ar to krāsni darīt, bet tas jau ir cits stāsts...

----------


## Epis

Par EEPROM bīju piemirsis. 
Apstījos un tur viss ir daudz vienkāršāk vienīgi tā rakstīšana aizņem 8ms (1 baits) tad būs no sākuma jāsaglabā viss ramā un pēctam jāraksta tajā EPPROM.
Galvenais iemesls kāpēc es to krāsni slēdzu pie kompja caur RS232 jau no paša sāuma bīja tāds kad man nav JTAG strādājoša tādēļ tas ir veids kā pārbaudīt kas tur iekšā notiek tajā mikrenē, kad viss strādās tad es vairs krāsni pie kompja neslēgšu

----------


## Raimonds1

pie manis bija atnākusi mūza un lūkk ko es izdomāju  :: 

ir tāda lieta, ka interferences sitieni - tātad - divi ģeneratori, to frekvences maisot kopā rodas frekvencu starpība un frekvenču summa.
Izmanto parasti metālu meklētājiem ( metāls maina kontūra induktivitāti un frekvenci) , jo 40 kHz frekvencei mainoties par 1/1000 daļu - 40Hz, to frekvenci samaisot ar kvarcotu 40kHz to 40Hz kā izmaiņu var ļoti labi dzirdēt.

Un tātad - mums ir ciparu termometrs un kaut kāda shēma, kas , atkarība no termorezistora, termopāra ar vienkāršu multivibratoru  ::  vai voltage to frekvency converter maina frekvenci kaut kadas robežas.  Noskaidrojam, kā varam to frekvenci smuki, ar kalibrētu termometru mērot katra laika posma temp ierakstīt maģī, datorā, pleijeri utt. -  temperaturu līkne būs 4 minūšu mainīgas frekvences signāls.
Un tagad, reāla laikā atskaņojam un miksējam ar to frekvenci ar to, ko dod tā shēma tagad, kad notiek tas krāsns sildīsana. Un temperaturu līdzību noradis nekāda dzirdama skaņa ( 20Hz dzirdamības robeza) vai tuvu 0Hz, uz atsķiribu - augstāka frekvence. Nu un atgriezeniska saite regulē sildelemntu, lai to skaņu dzītu tuvāk 0Hz.

----------


## Vikings

Man gan liekas ar vienkāršu analogo signālu to izdarīt ir daaaaudz vienkāršāk kā to pārveidot par frekvenci un pēc tam atpakaļ par analogu.

----------


## Raimonds1

galvenais, ka saskaitot elementus, kas jataisa no jauna un to, cik var izmantot jau gatavas shēmas - magus, Windows Media Player utt, tad laikam tomēr tā bus vieglāk. ktarai temepratūrai tak būs sava frekvence, ja nu temepratūru diapazons par lielu, tad jkaut kāda brīdī tiek parslegts termorezistors un viss sakas no gala

----------


## Velko

Pieņemu, ka atgriezeniskā saite ir: Epis sēž ar austiņām un groza potenciometru... Viņš tā nebūs ar mieru  ::  

Vispār ideja var kādreiz noderēt, bet diez vai šajā gadījumā.

----------


## Raimonds1

var arī tā un var uzlikt režektorfiltrus 2, kas notur frekvenci robežās

un kāpēc ar austiņām - 100W tumbas stereo  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu tā pārtaisīju visu Rs232 saņemšanas koda protokolu tagat datus sūtīs tā kad pirmais sūtāmais bits būs start vai stop(kā iepriekš) ja Start bits tad 2 saņemtais bits būs pocket size jeb visu nākošo sūtāmo datu lielums un tad  vius nākošos datus ko sūtīs RS232 es ielādēšu pa taisno Atmegas8535 RAM atmiņā (līdz 256 vietām) un pēc tam programma leks uz nākošo ciklu kur viņa visus saņemtos un Ram atmiņā noglabātos datus ierakstīs EEPROM atmiņā kad tiks izdarīts tas tad programma leks uz Krāsns programmas vadības ciklu (domāju pielikt vēl ārējo slēdzi,pogu kuru nospiežot programma varētu ieiet šajā ciklā (bez kompja palīdzības sākt izpildi)  un šeit pirms krāsns sāks strādāt programma ielādēs no EPROM atmiņas visus datus atpakaļ RAM atmiņā un  tad sāks darbu. 
jau esu simulātorā iztestējis un cauri izgājis datu saņemšanas un saglabāšanas EPPROM programmu cikliem (tur viss strādā kļūdas izlabotas, tagat taisu to EEPROM datu nolasīšanu un te ir bišķi sarežģitāk, jo tie dati ir jāsķiro un tikai tās, ik sekundes tempertūr vērtības, jāielādē RAM atmiņā (pērējie lielumi lādēsies darba reģistros). 
ja šodien nepaspēšu visu izdarīt tad rīt toč būs gatavs kods  ::  un tad vēl būs kompja programma jāpārtaisa priekš jaunā datu sūtīšanas formāta.

par tām skaņām un citām fičām var parunāt pēc tam kad kods būs gatavs un krāsns strādās  ::

----------


## karloslv

Izskatās, ka Epis kā jau visi lieli ģēniji neatšķir labo no kreisās, respektīvi, bitu no baita.

----------


## Epis

Itkā megas8535 kods ir gatavs un šeit arī avr studijas projekta fails, cik varēju simulātorā esu kodu iztestējis itkā vaidzētu viņam strādāt bet pagaidām es viņu vēl iztestēt nevaru jo ir jāpielabo tagat kompja programmas sūtāmās informācijas formāts uz jauno  :: 
cik varēju tik komentārus rakstīju, protams lai pats vieglāk saprastu un viss grūtāk izprotamās vietas ir tur kur tiek likti, un pārbaudīti R18 reģistra progammas plūsmas biti kas to visu progas darbību regulē, īsti nezinu vai asmā varēja katram R18 reģistra bitam piešķirt savu induviduālo vārdu, ja tā būtu izdarījis tad kods būtu vieglāk lasāms, bet šitajā variantā ir grūti izsekot tam asm kodam labi ir tas kad proga nav nekāda garā lai ķēpātos ar C valodu.

[attachment=0:f7y0jas2]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:f7y0jas2]
nēsu vēl pielodējis to papildus slēdzi ar kuru varētu krāsns progu palaist bez kompja

----------


## Delfins

> nēsu vēl pielodējis to papildus slēdzi ar kuru varētu krāsns progu palaist bez kompja


 *Gada pērle!*

----------


## Velko

Reģistriem nosaukumus dod ar _.def_ konstrukciju, konstantes raksta ar _.equ_. Bitiem nosaukumus var iedot izmantojot ._equ_, un norādot bita pozīciju. Pēc tam to izmanto kā _1<<POZĪCIJA_, vai arī pašu pozīciju - instrukcijām, kurām vajag bita Nr. Tāpat var pārsaukt pinus, lai nav visu laiku jādomā, kas pie kā pieslēgts. Piemēram (izrauti gabali no kāda koda):


```
.def INTA = r16                 ; general purpose register (inside interrupt)
.def TMPA = r17                 ; general purpose register (outside intterrupts)
.equ DELAY_MAX  = 160           ; max delay value
.equ TRIAC  = PB0               ; TRIAC output pin
.def STATUS     = r1            ; device status register:
.equ IR_HIGH    =  0            ;       previous pin value
.equ TIMER_ON   =  4            ;       timer activated

        ldi TMPA, 1<<TIMER_ON   ; enable timer on startup
        mov STATUS, TMPA

        ;; check for timer bit in STATUS
        bst STATUS, TIMER_ON
        brtc timer_exit
```

 Rakstot kodu, un pēc vajadzības papildinot ar _.def_-iem ērti ir turēt tabuliņu (Excelī piemēram), kur reģistri sakārtoti augošā secībā, lai var redzēt kuram reģistram jau esi piešķīris nozīmi, kurš vēl brīvs. Avr Studio gan dod warningus par dubultām nozīmēm, bet tā tomēr ērtāk.

----------


## Epis

man jau likās ka kautkā tā asmā varētu tos reģistrus definēt jo tās perifērijas reģistru bitus es kodā līdzīgi uzstādu līdzīgā stillā piemēram ldi  R16,(1<<OCR2)| un tā tālāk sanāk ka vaidzēja tikai nodefinēt būs nākotnē jāizmanto šitā kodēšanas tehnika.

pietaisīju Kompja progu priekš jaunā datu sūtīšanas formāta un laikam kad tagat atliek bišķi platē pārlodēt dažus rezistorus un pielikt vēl kādu slēdzi un testēt to krāsni, 
man jau vakar vakarā ienāca viena ideja par pirmo PCB plati, kuru varētu taisīt priekš BGA lodēšanas testa un domāju mēģināt uztaisīt 2 līmeņu plati kuru varētu pa lēto uztasiīt Almiko kantorī (pie 20Ls) priekš savas jaunās cyclone III mikrenes, skaidrs ir tas kad visus 256 pinus izvilkt 2 līmeņos nevar un tākā plate būs lēta tad min līn platums būs 0,25mm + urbjamais caurums 0,5mm un galējais VIA apkārtējais diametrs 1mm tad varēs izvilkt pilnīgi tikai pirmās 2 BGA čipa rindas un otrā līmenī izvilkt tikai barošanas vadus kur būs jālipina kopā 4 lodes, bet pat ja es izvelku pirmās 2 IO rindas es jau dabūnu pie 104 IO izejas kas ir vairāk nekā ja būtu pircis 144TQFP mikreni (tur ir tikai 93IO) + man ir jāpārbauda FPP konfigurācija ar paralēlo Flashatmiņu un MAX3000, kas arī būs otrs galvenasi uzdevums pēc mikrenes pielodēšanas. un pāri varētu palikt kādi brīvi 60IO vadi kurus var izmantot priekš visa kā.

----------


## Vikings

Nu konstrukcija kaut cik OK, bet kāda jēga izmantot Cyclone3 60 izvadus ja tev jau ir gatava Cyclone2 plate, kura vari tikt klāt visiem 208 (laikam) izvadiem.

----------


## Epis

tā ciklon II platei man vēljoprojām nestrādā tā flash atmiņas konfigurācija un nevar atsevišķi mainīt voltu līmeni IO bankām līdz ar to man jebkurā gadījumā vaig jaunu plati (jo manam fpga development kitam arī nemainās IO voltu līmeņi),vienīgi priekš kam man taisīt jauno plati priekš vecās ciklon II ja ciklon III ir lētāka,labāka mikrene.un galvenais es gribu pārbaudīt kā lodējās tas BGA iepakojums un vai strādās tas jaunais FPP super ātrais konfigurācijas mehānisms ko esu iedomājis uztaisīt. līdz ar to pirms taisīt plati ar 4 līmeņiem kura maksātu pie 200ls prātīgāk būtu pārbaudīt vai viss iet uz plates pa 20ls  :: .
tai vecajai ciklon II platei kas bīj 208PQFP pakā bija kautkur virs 130IO no kuriem izvilkti bīj kādi 120IO un iedomājies cik IO paliek ja es pielieku parallēlo 16bit 16Mb Flash atmiņu tur kā minimums aizies kādi 35-40 IO, bet jaunajā platē man būs 3x41Pin konektori + tā flash atmiņa jau pievienota.

----------


## dmd

uhhhh!

epi, tu nejūties itkā ar ložmetēju grasītos apšaudīt mazus kaķēnus?  :: 
nu atzīsti - tava pēdējā doma ir biki overkills  ::

----------


## Epis

Kautkā man tā SMD krāsns megas programma negrib iet kur vaina pagaidām nezinu bet būs laikam jāpārbauda vēlreiz viss pēc kārtas it sevišķi tā EEPROM raktīšana un lasīšana iekš megas8 jo iekš simulātora redz ka viss gāja bet realitātē kaukas neiet (kā parasti) un tādēļ arī tas RS232 ir vispār domāts jo bez tā es varētu tikai minēt un uz labu laimi cerēt ka kautkas iestrādāsies, bet tagat ar nelielām test programmām ir iespēja visu pārbaudīt. 

priekš tās C III plates uztaisīju jaunu topiku fpga sadaļā tur arī ir pirmā PCB bilde kur var redzēt apmēram kā ir domāts taisīt.
visi jautājumi par C III plati tajā topikā  ::

----------


## Velko

Ātri uzmetot aci kodam pamanīju pāris kļūdas:

No *UART_RX_compleate* atgriezies izmantojot *ret* instrukciju. Bet tas ir interrupts, līdz ar to - pēc pirmā pa UART saņemtā baita visa padarīšana tālāk strādā ar atslēgtiem interruptiem.

Brīvi izmanto *r16* un iespējams citus reģistrus gan galvenajā programmā, gan interruptos. Tad atceries - starp jebkurām 2 instrukcijām galvenajā programmā var notikt interrupts (protams, ja tie ir aktīvi). Tātad - vai nu interruptos jāizmanto citi reģistri, vai arī to vērtības jāsaglabā un pirms atgriešanās jāatjauno.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=73-215-65

re kur devējs, tikai kastes apakšā caurums jāurbj

----------


## Epis

paldies Velko par to atrasto kļūdu, apskatījos vēlreiz megas dokumentā par tiem pārtraukumiem un visur vaidzēja likt to RETI instrukciju un nezinu kāpēc es tur ieliku RET, un kad pirms nedēļas pieslēdzu plati pie kompja un sāku lādēt krāsns programmu caur to COm portu mikrene vienkārši apstājās un laikam tas būs dēļ šitās kļūdas, jo kodā nav vietas kas uzliek to globālo pārtraukuma bitu, 
nu jā un tas R16 laikam ir nākošā kļūda tajā Timer2_overflow: Pārtraukuma vektorā jo tur pēc UART datu nosūtīšanas es to R16  reģistru ielādēju ar porta vērtību lai Led diode ik pēc sekundes mirgotu, būs laikam jāizmanto tās push, pop instrukcijas un jāsaglabā R16 reģistrs, citur nekur Pārtraukumu vektoros izmantotie registri man liekās kad nepārsedzās.

nākoš nedēļ kamēr taisīsies pirmā 2 līmeņu plate es to krāsni domāju ka pabeigšu un programmu pieregulēšu  ::

----------


## sharps

Epi! cik plates meenesii grasies ar sho te salodeet?

----------


## Epis

sākumā jau būs tikai pāris plates kuras vēl jauztaisa un tad redzēs kas no tās krāsns būs sanācis  :: .
tik cik vaidzēs tik arī lodēšu, varbūt mēnesī pāris plates sanāks, varbūt ka vēl retāk, to es vēl nezinu.

----------


## sharps

kaa pastu un kaa detaljas grasies dabuut virsuu uz plates?

----------


## a_masiks

Cik sapratu - Epis tur tikai BGA mikreni lodēs. Tai pastu nevajag. Nu, tikai smērējamu kusni /kanifoliju vai ko tamlīdzīgu.../.
Ja sadomās arī pārējos elementus lodēt tur pat - es gan GRIBĒTU TO REDZĒT!

----------


## sharps

prieksh BGA tam veel piekristu, bet SMD rezistorus, kondikjus, SO, TQFP vai PLCC mikrenes. tad tur gan saaktos ziepes. bez stencila nekaadi.

----------


## Epis

Šodien skatījos to savu kodu uztaisīju EEPROM test kodu un izrādās kad EEPROMā mikrene informāciju raksta, bet nekādīgies nevarēju ielādēt datus no kompja un tad nolasīt no mikrenes, mēģinaju visādies to kodu čakarēt(samazinot viņa izmērus un griežot nost programmu līdz minimumam beigās bīj tikai pats koda pamats lai tik nolasītu tos datus kurus saņemu, un tā pat nekā, tad palaidu veco RS232 test programmu kura saņemtos datus uzreiz sūta atpakaļ un viss ko es dabūju bīj 0  līdz ar to beigās secināju to kad platei atkal kautkas neiet šoreiz tas ir saistīts ar RS232 komunikāciju jo nevaru saņemt informāciju no kompja, pagaidām es nezinu kur ir problēma, būs laikam ar oscilu rīt jāskatās kur tā vaina slēpjās.  ::

----------


## Epis

kautkādi brīnumi tagat izdomāju joka pēc vēlreiz pamēģināt RS232 test kodu un viss strādā + palaidu citu sarežģitāku kodu kur Krāsns datus ieraksta EEPROM(caur RAM bufferi) un tad nolasa un atkal viss strādā, a pirmstam nekas negāja, man liekās kad vainīgs būs programmeris, jo tagt viņš no sākuma parādīja kad neko nevar ieprogrammēt (missing device) un ar otro piegājienu programma tika ielādēta, ja kas līdzīgi brīnumi arī notiek ar fpga LTP porta pašlodēto programmeri kas ir reizes kad viņš vienkārši neprogrmmē un tad palokot tos vadus sāk programmēt (kāutkādi brīnumi)!

----------


## Vikings

Epi, tie nav brīnumi, tas vienkārši ir līki uztaisīts programmieris. Labāk paņem pārbaudi visus programmiera vadus un pārliecinies, ka viss tiešām ir OK, savādāk tā tu mēnesi vari čakarēties pa kodiem kaut gan patiesībā vaina dzelzī.

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau ir tada lieta ka aukstie lodējumi, kas reizem dod kontaktu, reizem ne un pie augstākam frekvencem 2 vadi blakus, krustā vai čupā ir gan induktivitātes gan kondensatori
tas pats attiecas uz jūtīgiem opampiem, Darlingtona un parastajiem , ka arī lauktranzistoriem, kad montažas kļūda un vadu pārvietošana izmaina statusu

----------


## Epis

Nu tā pārtaisīju savu SMD krāsns asm kodu, un tagat visiem programmas vadības bitiem (8 vien ir un visi R18 reģistrā) ir savi nosaukumi kuri ir definēti progas sākumā un tagat tā ķēpa ar tiem bitiem ir mazāka, šeit piemērs kādēļ tas čakars ar tiem bitiem ir tik liels 

```
        sbr R16,2 ;set bit 2 
	sbr R16,32; set bit 6 
; šeit ir tas čakars lai uzstādītu 6 bitu ir jāraksta cipars 32 kas ir 6bits(00100000) tas jādara tādēļ kad tā asambler proga šajā gadījumā ir tā uzbūvēta kad viņa ņem to ciparu pa taisno un izpilda ar viņu logisko AND starp R16 un bitu masku K (ciparu32) 
	sbrs R16,1 ;ja bits 2 ir set, tad izlaiz nākoso instrukciju bet šeit bits 2 attelojas kā 1
;	jo bināraja sak skaitit bitus no 0(1)1(2) un ta talak
```

 līdz ar to tā ir atkal kārtējā smadzeņu čakarēšana un beigās sanāk kad smadzenes tiek čakarētas veselas 2 reizes, tādēļ ir baigi grūti tām programmām izsekot un rodās čupa ar kļūdām, bet šitajā variantā kad definē ciparu viss ir vienkārši piemērma:


```
.equ bits4=3 (4bits binarajā ir 3 bits (smadzenes šeit tiek čakarētas tikai vienreiz un pašā sākumā pie definēšanas :) ))
 tagat darbības ar bitiems notiek šadā stilā (bez smadzeņu čakarēšanas) 
        sbr R16,1<<bits4  ; Uzstāda 4 bitu (1)
        sbrs R16,bits4   ; pārbaudam 4 bitu
        cbr R16,1<<bits4 ; nodzēš 4 bitu
+ var arī definēt vairākus nosaukumus kas apzīmē vienu un to pašu ciparu kā
.equ start=3
.equ maja=3
```

 tad darbojoties ar tām instrukcijām kas uzstāda,dzēš,pārbauda bitus var izmantot gan starts,gan māja lai to 3 bitu jebkurā no registriem mainītu un testētu, 
vārdsakot definējot tos bitus ir mazāk galvasāpju lasot to kodu.
šitajajā koda versījā stabili strādā Datu saglabāšana EEPROM un nolasīsāna NoEEPROM (pārbaudīts dzīvē) tālāk par programmas izpildi kas notieks Timer2 overflow pārtraukuma vektorā vēl nav dzīvajā testēts, jo vaig ielikt vēl 2 parametrus un tie ir P(proporcionālā konstnte) un PWM starta % vērtība (lai nebūtu Proporcionālai kontrollei jāsāk tas PWM cikls labot no 0 (iespējams kad tad nemaz nekas nestrādās, jo šitas nav nekādu peldošo punktu procesors!)
[attachment=0:3a96v65g]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:3a96v65g]

----------


## karloslv

Laikam Epi nebūsi dzirdējis par binārajām konstantēm 0b00100000.

----------


## Epis

Tas ir vēl sliktāk nekā ar cipariem!
šito variantu ar 0b00110010 es izmantoju pirms sāku taisīt SMD krāsni un tādā stilā uzstādīju visas perifērijas un pārējo, un tas ir vēl čakarīgāk nekā ar cipariem, viss labāk tomēr ir ar iepriekš definētiem nosaukumiem darboties, jo cilvēks tač nav mašina !!

----------


## Delfins

kāds tur vēl čakars..!? doh.. čakars ir tieši ar cipariem, jo tad jāreķina katru reizi

----------


## Epis

fakts paliek fakts pēc jaunās sistēmas man tie kodu biti putrā vairs neiet  ::  
šeit viss jaunākais SMD Krāsns kods kur es pieliku tos 2 papildus ieprogrammējamos mainīgos tie ir Proporcionālais koeficients un PWM starta % cikls šitiem 2 tagat atliek uz kompja uztaisīt papildus 2 lodziņus lai var vērtibas ielikt  un nosūtīt.
Vēl izmainīju tās LEd diode mirgošanas progu un UART datu sūtīšanas progu tagat man Led diode sāks mirgot tikai tad kad programma sāks strādāt (krāsns sāks karst) tātad ja diode nemirgo nekas arī nentoiek un neiet) 
+ tagat man UARTS papildus ADC vērtībai sūtīs arī R10 Reģistra vērtību (ik pēc sekundes) un tur iekšā glabājās PWM taimera Output compare reģistra vērtība kas faktiski attēlo PWM cikla lielumu un atkal vaidzēs kompja progā ielikt izmaiņas (vēlvienu grafiku kur varēs redzēt PWM ciklu pēc kura principā varēs redzēt kā strādā tas Proporcionālais algoritms pēc kura tad varēs to proporcionālo Pk vērtību pieregulēt  :: 
debagojis es to kodu vēl nēsu,(slinkums) ja neies tad skatīšos kāpēc neiet. 
[attachment=0:e7vjxhkj]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:e7vjxhkj]

----------


## Epis

atradu vienu linku kur viens čalis lodē BGA fpga mikreni ar kautkādu ļoti mazu krāsni (laikam infrasarkano) tur arī ir video, vienīgais mīnus tas kad tur viss apraksts ir vācu valoda (švaki zinu) moš kāds var to rakstu izlasīt un ja tur ir kautkas svarīgs par lodēšanas processu, un to lodējamo pastu ko viņš tur uz plates liek tad pasakat. 
ja kas viņš tās paštaisītās plates tirgo (tikai tādas padārgas, jo tur ir sabāztas visādi augsto tehnoloģiju čipi, man tik traku plati nevaig 

http://fpga-dev.de/index.php?site=reflow

pēdējās 2 dienas nav īsti sanācis to krāsni taisīt jo jāstrādā, bet nākošnedēļ būs vairāk brīvā laika un tad pirmo PCB uztaisīs tad varēs kautko itestēt  ::

----------


## Vikings

> http://fpga-dev.de/index.php?site=reflow


  ::   OMFG, nu tur džeks dod pēc pilnas programmas... Njā, pats vāciski saprotu ļoti vāji, bet nu skatoties viņa diplomdarba foķenes rodas nojausma kādā līmenī ir viņu izglītības sistēma...

----------


## Epis

Jā tas patiešām iespaidīgi ko viņiem tur universitātēs mācās un pēc tam taisa tādus nevājus diplomdarbus! augstākā pilotāža.
 šito brīnumu es uzraku http://www.niosforum.com/pages/forum.php?cat_id=5 
kur viņš ielika to savu plates reklāmu un tirgo to plati par 179 eiro e-bayā (cena jau tīri laba bet man tik navarotiem sabāztu plati nevaig, man jau viens tāds dev.kits ir  :: 

intresanti Vai kāds kurš beidzis kādu Latvijas elektronikas universitāti var kautko tādu uztaisīt ???

----------


## Delfins

bez papildzināšanām (savam) diezvai.. jo tur māca tikai teoriju.. praktiņos nekādu pcb taisīšanu un t.t. nva
Vispār elektronika ir ļoti specifiska lieta, tāpat kā astronomija un citas zinātnes, kur bez paša vēlēšanās nav iespējams neko apgūt nelasot grāmatas un praktizējoties.

----------


## sharps

taada taa sisteema ir katraa plashu razhoshanas ruupniicaa (Hanza elektronika Ogree, radiotehnika). tikai tur to dara mashiinas. nekaa ekstreema tur neredzu. to vareetu paveikt jebkursh no muusu stundentiem, tikai ja vinjiem buutu gribeeshana. nelaime taa ka nav jau taas intereses un kuram taadas ir var uz rokas pirkstiem saskaitiit.
gribeetu jau ljoti redzeet kaa rokaam uz taas pastas uzseedina to FPGA mikreni. saprastu ka veel elementaari mPCI un PCI socketus kuriem ir fiksatori.

----------


## Velko

> tur viss apraksts ir vācu valoda (švaki zinu) 
> 
> http://fpga-dev.de/index.php?site=reflow


 Gūgle palīdzēs. Protams, tulkojums nav perfekts, bet saprast var. Tā kā es pats no vācu val. "ņe bum bum", tad parasti lasu šādā veidā.

----------


## Epis

palasīju to google iztulkoto variantu un nekā jauna tur tāda nebīj ko es nezinātu, vienīgi es bīju domājis lodēt to BGA bez lodējamās pastas (pa taisno), bet laikam jau kautkas būs jāliek. skatījos argusā tur bīj tāda viena NC-559-AS-TF pa 5.7ls pēc dokumenta sāk kust pie 183C (tā kā vaig) 
tevālo ir kautkāda pa 9.75 pasta špricē vienīgi nav īsti zināms cik viņa laba un kam domāta. 
varbūt vēl kāds zin kur ir nopērkama kāda škidra pasta (kā želeja) ? 

par to Vācu džeka augsto zināšanu līmeni es spriežu ne tikai pēc tās 6 līmeņu plates bet arī pēc tās programmas, ko viņš tur aprakstīja  kad visu to ir sakodējis(uzkodējis HDL draiverus priekš Avalon data buss un pieslēdzis pie Nios II proča un tad laikam arī sarakstījis software draiverus (HAL) un kā rozīnīte palaidis vēl to Linux uz tā processora šito visu sakodēt nav viegli spriežu pēc savas pieredzes, ka mēnesi sēdzu enkoder loģiku pie procesora, un C draiverus es taisījis vēl nēsu, bet drīz jau būs jātaisa, jo asmā 32bitu proci kodēt negribās (man jau pietiek ar šito pēdējo atmegu8535 asm kodēšanu un tā kodēšana iet bagi lēnu un kļūdu daudz, un pēdējā laikā sanāk vairāk kodējot visual C# un jau esu pieradis pie tā C valodas tākā nākošos visus pročus kodēšu ar Embaded C, iespējams kombinācijā ar inline Asm.

----------


## a_masiks

Nu džeks tur izmanto nevis omas cepešpannu, bet pusprofesionālu lodēšanas iekārtu individuālai un sīksēriju ražošanai.
http://www.paggen.de/katalog/30_fokus20.pdf
http://www.neikorea.com/reflow.htm
http://www.neikorea.com/product/reflow/fokus-20.htm
šķiet - korejiešu ražojums.

----------


## malacis

> intresanti Vai kāds kurš beidzis kādu Latvijas elektronikas universitāti var kautko tādu uztaisīt ???


 Epja jaunievedums - Latvijas elektronikas universitāte. Kas tā tāda?

----------


## Girts

> intresanti Vai kāds kurš beidzis kādu Latvijas elektronikas universitāti var kautko tādu uztaisīt ???
> 
> 
>  Epja jaunievedums - Latvijas elektronikas universitāte. Kas tā tāda?


 Kas tu Malaci nebiji dzirdējis par tādu ,Epis ir Rektors taja universitātē!    :: 
Tie kas ir beiguši kādu no Latvijas tehnisko mācību iestādi noteikti ka var un ari uztaisa.Bet ekonomisti/grāmatveži samoučkas elektroniki/ programētāji nabagmajas zinātniskie sētnieki var tika sadir$t kaudzi ar detalam un tikai... 
Vismaz cilveki kuri ir mācījušies tehnisko mehaniku  un ir dzirdējuši vārdu transmisija  neliek virpas patronu pa tiešo uz motra asi un neblauj ka tas motors ne velna nevelk vai nergriež

----------


## cakars

Vaaciski saprotoshajiem. http://www.reflow-kit.de/rkde/info.html

----------


## Epis

nu tā uztaisīju labojumus SMD_Krasns_SOFT progai tagat viņa atblasta manu jauno (Pocket_size,ADC,PWM) datu sūtīsānas protokolu  ::  
šito kodu var iztestēt ja nospiež test pogu (pirmstam jānoņem komentāru zīmes /* */ no attiecīgā koda lai tas ietu) un tad parādīsies jau 2 grafikitajā grafika laukā viens sarkans otrs zils  ::  un zilais tad būs PWM % duti cikls ar kādu slēdzās TRIAC.
Tagat man it kā viss ir sataisīts, sakodēts, atliek tikai saslēgt vadus un skatīties kas notiks (ies vai neies)
[attachment=0:1oyuuo7x]SMD_Krasns_Soft.rar[/attachment:1oyuuo7x] 

199 eiro par to krāsni ir tīri tā neko, salīdzinājumam mana krāsns man nav izmaksājusi vairāk par aptuveni 50Ls.
skatoties tajā profesionālās krāsns videoskaidrs ir tas kad dzesēšana notiks tā kad atvēršu vaļā krāsns durvis un lai atdziest, jo viņi tajā profesionālajā krāsnī darīja tā pat (izvilka ārā plati un gaidīja kamēr atdziest)  ::  tākā nav vajadzīgas nekādas speciālas programmas, un mehānismi durvju virināšanai.

----------


## dmd

gaidam rezultātus  ::

----------


## Epis

izlīda neuzmanības kļūda tajā Krāsns_SOFT progā vienkārši aizmirsu izlabot kļūdu kuru atradu testējot to kodu un test kodā kļūdu izlaboju bet īstajā aizmirsu, jānomaina ir šitas uz šito (vecajam nav vienā vietā (-1).


```
{
                    grads[b-1] = Tempertūra(InB[i + 1]);
                    PWM[b-1] = 0;
                    i++;
                    goto talak;
                }
                else if (InB[i] == 2)
                {
                    grads[b-1] = Tempertūra(InB[i + 1]); // Tempertūras aprēķins
                    PWM[b-1] = PWMcikls(InB[i + 2]);  // PWM cikla aprēķins :)
                    i += 2;
                }
```

 Pieslēdzu es to krāsni ielādēju programmu Atmegā535 bet kautkā programma negāja pēc plāna man ir aizdomas kad tas programmeris ir baigais sūds un nevar garu kodu precīzi ielādēt tākā būs jāpskatās varbūt var kautkādies uzlabot to signālu kvalitāti, jo kad es šito programmeri taisīju spraudu viņu pataisno klāt pie LTP porta bet tagat man ir tas vada pagarinātājs 1,5metri un līdz ar to varētu būt problēmas ar signāliem, jo baigi nestabīli strādā
+vēl izrādījās kad tas Tempertūr sensors kautkur uz Īso ssaiet un zūd kontakts kad to vadu loka, būs tie savonojumi jāparskata un jāpārtaisa.

----------


## dmd

imho tev derētu apgūt PCB kodināšanu. maketplates tomēr ir tāds visai nestabils pasākums. (manas galīgi nespeciālista domas)
kādu programmetāju lieto? 
es pagaidām visu dragāju ar to visvienkāršāko lpt variantu un pagaidām nav bijušas problēmas, kautgan vads arī uz 1,5m. 

un neticu, ka tavai programmētājprogrammai nav verify iespējas.

----------


## Epis

Programmēju ar to Ponyprog un LTP porta programmeri, nolodēju pāris rezistorus un pieliku vēl papildus 100 uF kapacitātoru un signāli ir vienkārši perfekti, bet ir reizes kad nekas neprogrammējās un es laikam zinu kur vaina, vaina laikam būs tajā 10pinu Vadā kas savieno programmeri ar atmegu, jo es novēroju to kad pakustinot vadu uz vienu pusi nekas vairs neprogrammējās un atlocot atpakaļ programmējās man jau pirmstam bīj aizdomas par to vadu bet re ka kautkādies vienmēr slinkums ņēma virsroku   :: .

----------


## sharps

epi provee nomainiit to vadu, bet katru otro vadu salikt kaa GND. iipashi jau garam vadam. dazhreiz paliidz. var gadiities ka kaads signaala avots tev tajaa vadaa ierosina paraziitiskaas pulsaacijas.

----------


## Epis

Nomainīju vadu un izskatās kad viss strādā, mēģināju vadu kustināt un tāpat strādā, tākā laikam programmēšanas problēma tagat būs pa visām reizēm atrisināta  :: 
Rīt laikam jāmēģina vēlreiz slēgt klāt krāsni pie plates un tad skatīšos kas tur notiek.

----------


## a_masiks

Vēlos redzēt aktuālo opampa shēmu ar PT1000 slēgumu. Visas iepriekšējās IMHO ir nestrādājošas.

----------


## Epis

Shēma ir šitā 
vineīgi R7 vietā liec 1K omu rezistoru nevis 2K kā iezīmēts shēmā  :: 
un vēl Atmegas ADCreference  iejā jālaiž 2,38Vto dabūn caur rezistoru dalītāju 2,2K pie 5V un 2K pie GND. 
man tagat tai shēmu programmai beidzās izmēģinājuma termiņš tādēļ pārzīmēt nevaru.

bīju vēlreiz pieslēdzis krānsi un testēju, un vienalga tas PT1000 kontakti gļukoja, un vēlreiz ņēmu ārā PT1000 un pārgriezu to silikona izolātoru starp vadiem un pa vidu ieliku vēl vairāk izolātora un tad cerams kad nekādu īssavienojumu variāk tur nebūs.
Šitas tests bīj bišķi produktīvāks atklāju vienu koda nepilnību un tā ir galvenajā ciklā kurā notiek tempertūras kontrolle es tur bīju uzlicis lai man tiktu tā temperatūra salīdzināta ar konstantu vērtību un ja vienāda tad programma izpilda savas darbības, bet realitātē izrādījās kad tā temperatūra man tur lēkāja (dēļ švakās PT1000 izolācijas) un tad sanāca tā kad viņa pārlēca pāri tam salīdzināšanas līmenim un cepeškrāsns turpināja karst nesākās, jo programma neaizleca uz PWM regulācija ciklu, līdz ar to būs jāpārtaisa tā kad programma pārbaudīs vai tempertūra ir vienāda, vai lielāka par konkrēto robežtemperatūru, un tad vairs nevarēs palaist garām to momentu.

Rīt laikam būs gatava mana Ciklon III pirmā 2 līmeņu test plate  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, rītdiena jau gandrīz pagājusi.
Laikam tomēr nav gatava.

Shēmu paskatījos - tākā vajadzētu strādāt atbilstoši. Saliku formulas un temperatūras exelī, attiecīgi no 


> ADCreference iejā jālaiž 2,38V


  un exeļa  izriet, ka varēsi izmērīt max temperatūru ne vairāk kā 235-240°C. Nav pārāk daudz... lai gan tik cik gribēji - būtu jāpietiek. Exelis arī uzrādīja nelinearitāti dažu grādu robežās, bet uz kopējā fona tas būtu dziļi piekāst. Ja shēma pareizi salodēta - tai būtu jāstrādā bez lielas papildus regulēšanas. Viss tagad atkarīgs no mikrokontroliera koda.

----------


## Epis

šodien dabūju savu jauno ciklon III plati šeit bilde 


+ nopirku 2 pincetes to SMD detaļu likšanai un MiniUSB ligzdu +trūkstošo Ft245RL čipu. no sākuma būs jāmēģina krāsnī lodēt kādas parastād detaļas (kuras nav žēl sasvilināt) sīkie SMD rezisotri, un ja tie normāli stabili lodēsies tad ganjau pienāks kārta arī BGA čipam  ::  
un vēl tā plate jāsažāģē 3 daļās.

----------


## Vikings

> vēl tā plate jāsažāģē 3 daļās


 Ko uzreiz nepasūtīji sazāģētu? Diez vai viņi vēl kaut ko prasītu klāt, viņiem tāpat taču nosagataves pasūtītais gabals jāzāgē ārā...

----------


## Epis

Nu tā uztaisīju kārtējos testus, vaidzēja vēl novērst pāris kļūdas programmā (bet šoreiz tā bīj kompja proga grafiku tā īsti negribēja rādīt + nomainīju saņemto COM porta datu parādīšanas formātu no tā binārā 8bit uz jau izfiltrētu informāciju decimāl ciparos (laiks,tempertūra,PWMcikls) un pēdējā testā atklājās vēl pāris nepilnības gan atmegas programmā gan arī pašā kompja progā. 
un Atmegas programmas nepilnība bīj tāda kad tas PWM cikla aprēķinātājs ir uztaisīts tā kad nav ielikti tie ierobežojumi bildē redzams kā PWM procents aizejot līdz 0 lec uz 100% un tas protams ir sliki un to būs jānovērš, + vēlviena problēma ir tāda kad programma negrib lekt trešanā ciklā kur vaig to krāsni karslēt līdz tempertūrai 3 ar ieslēgtu triac, 
[attachment=0:3iro9joa]Krasns Progas tests1.JPG[/attachment:3iro9joa]

iepriekšējā eksperimentā es novēroju krāsns karšanas ātrumu apmēram 1 grāds sekundē un tas bīj no 50C-70C tempertūrai kur vaidzēja 20sekundes lai pa 20 grādiem uzkarstu  :: , 
+ kad izslēdzu krāsns kontaktu(mikrene palika pieslēgta un sūtīja tempertūras inf. kompim) tad varēja redzēt to krāsns karšanas inerci kura vispār bīj baigi lielā ap 10-20 sekundēm tempertura turpināja celties un tad lēnām kritās(krāsns durvis bīj ciet).
Vēl nēsu mēģinājis skatīties kas notiek ar to tempertūras krišanos atverot krāsns durvis  :: 
un Vēl man liekās kad tai Pk vērtībai jābūt vismaz 3-5x lielākai savādāk tās PWM cikla izmaiņas notiek neadekvāti lēnu.

----------


## M_J

Epi! Varbūt jau esi teicis, bet esmu palaidis garām. Kādā vidē Tu taisi to softa daļu, kas strādā datorā?

----------


## Delfins

Pēc ikonas jau var pateikt!!! - .NET

----------


## Epis

Microsoft Visual C# 2005 Express edition. šitā ir pa brīvu tikai nevar uztaisīt to instalēšanas failu kas ieinstalētu kompī vajadzīgās biblotekas, lai pēctam varētu palaist .exe failu, moš ja kādam ir šīs programmas pirktā versīja varētu pašās beigās kad Krāsns strādās un progā nebūs vairs nekādu kļūdu, to instalācijas failu uztaisīt   ::  savādāk tie kas gribēs krāsni taisīt vaidzēs instalēt visu programmu vai tikai to .NET .

kautkādīgies nevaru atrast kļūdu tajā asm kodā tur kur proga lec uz 3 izpildes ciklu, kas ir pēdējais pēc kā jāslēdz krāsns ārā, būs jāpamēģina vēl reiz pieslēgt krāsni (šoreiz ar lielo radiātoru uz Trac, varēšu krāsni ilgāk darbināt un moš tomēr programma aizies uz 3 ciklu, + pārprogrammēšu atmegu, jo šodien es viņu vēl programmējis nēsu tākā esu pat aizmirsis vai iekšā bīj pēdējā programmas versija.

----------


## Velko

Epi, par setupa programmām pagaidām nesatraucies. Ja gribi dalīties - ar sources publicēšanu pilnīgi pietiks. Entuziasti tāpat gribēs pielāgot savām vajadzībām. Publicē zem GPL, un ja ideja izrādīsies veiksmīga - varēsi pats priecāties par softa izaugsmi. Ja ne, nu ko, nebija lemts...

----------


## Epis

veicu pēdējos koda uzlabojumus:
1. ieliku Pārtraukuma vektoros push,POP instrukcijas kas saglabā R16, un SREG(status reģistra) vērtības un tad ejot ārā atjauno tās, šitas ir pret programmas gļukiem jo vienā no pēdējiem testiem bīj kautkādi gļuki un tā padomājot tad man ir tajos vektoros ir instrukcijas kas maina SREG reģistra vērtības un tad ja programma ielec pirms kādas instrukcijas kas pārbauda Kādu no SREG bitiem tad sanāk kad rezultāts būs nepareiz un tagat šādas situācijas vairs nebūs.
2. ieliku to PWM reģistra limita robežas kad ja rezultāts būs negatīvs tiks ielādēta 0, un otrāvariantā ja rezultāts būs tik liels ka nesaiet 8bitos tad tiks likta maksimālā 0xFF jeb 11111111 vērtība. 
[attachment=0:12cl81lq]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:12cl81lq]
un simulātorā pārbaudīju itkā viss iet, uz krāsns vēl nēsu testējis varbūt vakarā pieslēgšu krāsni.
pēdējā reizē kad slēdzu krāsni parādījās kautkādi jauni progas gļuki kad parāk ātri programma ielec 2 darbībasciklā, jau pēc pāris sekundēm kad proga sāk darbu , kodā nekādu tādu kļūdu nav dēļ kā varētu notikt tādi lēcieni, varbūt pēc 1. labojuma izdarīšanas gļuki pazudīs  :: 

Es jau visus līdz šim kodus esu licis bez nekādiem tur GPL lai gan var jau klāt pielikt to GPL, bet es katkur lasīju kad tam GPL bīj tāda viena stūlba lieta, kad ja kāds izmanto to kodu produktā tad viņam jādod produktam līdzi izprintēta tā GPL licenzes kopīja un par šito defektu es izlasīju lasot par GPL modificēto licenzi priekš Lattticemicro32 processora, kur šitas punkts bīj laikam atrunāts un tad produktam nevaig nekādus papildus licenzes kopīj papīrus likt.

bet vispār jau šitie krāsns kodi pēc būtības jau ir publiskais īpašums un neviens vairs uz koda autortiesībām nevar pretendēt (ieskaitot mani) jo tas ir jāda pirms publiskošanas (tā rakstīts tajos patentu noteikumus).

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk šeit ir pirmais normālais grafiks kur var redzēt kā krāsns iziet visu programmu. 
Tempertūras grafiks itkā ir normāls seko līdzi programmai, bet tas PWM grafiks joprojām ir kautkāds dīvains un laikam tur kautkas nav vēl ar kodu kārtībā. 
kad progarmma beidzās es ataisīju Krāsnīj durvis un ļāvu viņai atdzist un atdziest viņa samērā lēnu, + kā redzams tad viņa no 100 -120 grādiem karst arī samērā lēnu pēc grafika vaidzēja 20 sekundes kamēr pamazām uzkarst sildelementi un tad tempertūra sāk celties un paiet vēl kādas 10 sekundes ka tempertūras kāpums uzņem apgriezienus un tad ar 30 sekundēs viņa paceļās vidēji ar 0,5-0,7grādiem sekundē, un kopā vaidzēja 70 sekundes lai tik tālu uzkarstu. 
Nezinu kā būs pie augstākām tempertūrām (200-210C) bet To testu es taisīšu Tad kad PWM līkne būs noregulēta.

Es kodā ieliku vēl visādus papild Kodus kas Pa RS232 sūta informāciju par to kas notiek ar programmas izpildes cikliem (kurā vietā programma atrodās) un sākumā vēl tiek atsūtīta informācija kompim par to vai Atmega ir pareizi ielādējusi Visas tempertūr,PWM,Pk vērtības no EEPROM savos reģistros. 
+ izlaboju vēl pāris kļūdas kodā, bet redz ka būs vēl jālabo.

ja pie tiem 200C būs lēns tempertūras kāpums tad domāju kad vaidzēs to krāsns telpu samazināt par 1/3 nogriežot augšu un pārliekot zemāk augšējos sildelementus  :: 
[attachment=0:71m54hxn]Testa1.Grafiks.JPG[/attachment:71m54hxn]

----------


## Velko

Un kā būtu, ja tu krāsni no iekšpuses izoderētu ar siltumizolējošu materiālu (piem. to pašu akmens vati)? Priekš kam tev metāla kasti sildīt. Ja kaste par lielu sakrāmē tajā ķieģeļus (protams - ārpus siltumizolācijas).

Par licencēm - uz programmatūras izejas kodu attiecas Autortiesību likums, nevis patentu noteikumi. Tajā nekas nav teikts, ka publicējot bez speciālas noformēšanas tu automātiski zaudē autortiesības. Gluži pretēji - iestājas "defaultie" likuma nosacījumi.

----------


## dmd

gpl licenze nenosaka, ka jābūt izdrukātai. tā gan nosaka, ka izplatot uz GPL bāzētu produktu, programmu, līdzi ir jābūt programmas izejas kodam. 
jebkurā gadījumā programmas autortiesības pieder to autoriem - tev un arī pārējiem, kas piedalās, kas nozīmē, ka nebūs vienkarša veida, kā kādam paņemt to sourci un paziņot, ka tā ir viņa, vai arī būvēt krāsnis ar tavām sourcēm un tirgot tās neievērojot gpl noteikumus (respektīvi katram, kas turpinās tavu projektu, tas būs jāturpina "atvērtā" veidā)

----------


## Epis

Nu ko beidzot programma strādā   ::  
īsti nezinu kas bīj par problēmu pirmstam bet kad es ieliku vēl vienu papildus sūtāmo vērtību (tā ir tempertūras vērtība ko nolasa no RAM atmiņas) tad programma kā par brīnumu sāka strādāt pareizi un tas redzams datos kurus atmega tagat sūta kompim un tagat tajā grafikā jau tiek attēlas 4 vērtības .
sarkanā Tempertūra
zilais ir PWM
zaļais ir PK un RAM(ramam vaidzēja būs violētam es īsti nezinu kāpēc tas tika attēlots zaļš(kodā tika ikta violētā krāsa!)
un te es jau karsēju līdz lielākai tempertūrai (140C) un karšanas ātrums paliek apmēram tie paši 0,5-0,6grādi sekundē, un šeit var arī labāk redzēt kāda tad ir to sildelementu termo dinamika kad no tā brīža ka viņi ir ieslēgti paiet kādas 25sekundes līdz tempertūra sāk celties un tas pats arī ir ar sildelementu izslēgšanu viss notiek  ar 20-25sekunžu novēljojumu (protams tas ir daudz un nejau tikai vainīgi ir sildelementi tas arī ir daļēji dē'j tā kad krānsij tilpums ir 9 litri , līdz ar to vajadzētu laikam padomāt par tā tilpuma samazināšanu ar to akmensvati (būs jāiepērk).
[attachment=2:3ud3bnns]Testa2.Grafiks.JPG[/attachment:3ud3bnns]
[attachment=1:3ud3bnns]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:3ud3bnns]
[attachment=0:3ud3bnns]SMD_Krasns_Soft.rar[/attachment:3ud3bnns]

----------


## karloslv

Paskaties uz savu PWM grafiku vēlreiz. Tas ir pilnīgi nepareizs, respektīvi neatbilst temperatūras grafikam. Tā darbinot krāsni, nevar iegūt to temperatūras profilu (piemēram, kur temperatūra sāk kristies. Kāpēc PWM nemainās?)

----------


## Epis

> Paskaties uz savu PWM grafiku vēlreiz. Tas ir pilnīgi nepareizs, respektīvi neatbilst temperatūras grafikam. Tā darbinot krāsni, nevar iegūt to temperatūras profilu (piemēram, kur temperatūra sāk kristies. Kāpēc PWM nemainās?)


 vis ir kārtībā apskaties uzmanīgāk kas notiek kad sarkanā tempertūras līnija paiet zem zaļās RAm vērtības, tad zilā līnija sāk pamazāk kāpt uz augšu bet to kāpumu var redzēt minimāli pašā cikla beigās jo tad krāsns ie iet 3 programmas režīmā ar 100% PWM līdz MAX tempertūrai tākā viss strādā, vienīgi tagat atliek pieregulēt Pk un starta PWM vērtību (tai laikam būs jābūt nullei jo tā krāsns dinamika) priekš BGA lodēšnas  ::

----------


## dmd

kad cepsi plati? šitā priekšspele sāk drusku ievilkties un man šķiet es neesmu vienīgais, kas arvien nepacietīgāk gaida turpinājumu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Nesaprotu, Epi. Kā krāsns var silt, ja PWM ir 0%?

----------


## dmd

vai tikai tas pwm grafiks nav jāuztver galvā pielietojot formulu 100-pwm?

----------


## karloslv

dmd: tad kā krāsns var dzist, ja PWM ir 100% (beigās)?

----------


## a_masiks

Pieļauju, ka Epis ir saputrojis un nosaucis par PWM kaut ko pavisam citu.
Kā arī nemazākas poņas, kas domāts grafikā ar PK un RAM.
IMHO, ja grib pārāk gudri izteikties - ieberšanās auzās garantēta.
Tjip - sdelaj ļico po prošče...    ::

----------


## Epis

Nu ko ieliku programmā īstos BGA lodēšanas profila ciparus MAX 210C bet kad tika līdz 200 sāka riebīgi ventilātors skanēt un tad es nobījos un izslēdzu ārā barošanu un atvēru krāsns durvis valā un principā jau ar šitādu krāsns karšanas profilu varētu veiksmīgi salodēt to BGA čipu  ::  
šeit bildē ir 2 grafiki apakšējais ir palielināts paša procesa beigas kur var redzēt kā no 183C (alvas kušanas grāds) tempertūra kāpj līdz 201-202C un tad kad atver vaļā durvis tad krāsns dzesējās tīri strauji ap 1,5C/s  un man liekās kad es esu ierakstījies tajā kopējā tempertūras grafikā, tur bīj tas reflow laiks no 60-120sekundēm man tagat sanāca 100 sekundes  ::  
ja samazinātu krāsns tilpumu tad varētu to grafiku padarīt vēl straujāku.
Pk = proporcionālā konstante * Error un tad šito summu es arī attēloju ar Pk grafiku un šī summa tad maina PWM ciklu.
RAM = informācija ko nolasa ATMEGA no RAM atmiņas kas pirmstam tika nolasīta no EEPROM tātad tā ir ideālā tempertūra kādai vaidzētu būt katrā sekundē
Kā redzams tad tā krāsns dinamika ir tik švaka kad nekāda lielā PWM kontrolle tur nesanāk. 
Vēl karsējot līdz tiem 200C TRIAC stipri karst ar visu radiātoru (kurš ir 4X lielāks nekā vecais) nācās uz radiātora pūst lai atdzesētu, būs jāpadomā par kādu ventilātoru, vai vēl lielāku radiātoru (kādu vecā kompja procesora dzesētāju).
un pie 200C sildelementi jau bīj koši sarkani.
100%PWm nozīmē to kad TRIAC ir visu laiku ieslēgts, 0% ka ir izslēgts. 
Un lai jūs nesamulsinātu grafikā attēlotās zilās,zaļās līnijas tad viņas attēlo tikai 2 programmas processus, līdz ar to 1,3 programmas TRIAC PWM ir 100% (ieslēgts).
Vēl es atradu kļūdu tajā PWM augšējās robežas uzstādīšanā es vienkārši būju nepareizo status reģistra bitu pārbaudījis (es pirmstam pārbaudīju V bitu, bet vaig C bitu SREG reģistrā pārbaudīt, ja šito neizlabos programma protams kad turpinās strādāt bet tad būs zāģveida PWM tad kad reālā tempertūra būs mazāka par EEPROM atmiņā ieprogrammēto tempertūru, 
atliek piekodēt Pogas kodu lai varētu cepšanās procesu palaist bez datora palīdzības ar parasto slēdzi (man uz plates ir jau uzlodēti 4 slēdži ar pull UP rezistoriem). 
lai redzētu visu bildi spiežat view image

----------


## dmd

nutad liec iekšā BGA un pārsteidz mūs ar ļoti smuku lodējumu! :)

----------


## karloslv

1) Nevis "dinamika ir švaka", bet pamēģini arī saprast un iedziļināties, ko Tu dari. Ar normālu kontroles algoritmu visu var nokontrolēt. Ja Tu lieto tikai proporcionālo, sūds tur vien sanāks. Tur pilnīgi noteikti vajag diferenciālo. 
2) Cits jautājums, kāda vispār jēga no tās kontroles - tāpat ar roku var ieslēgt un izslēgt, šobrīd viss, ko Tava superkrāsns dara, ir uz 40 sekundēm atslēdz sildelementus. Pārējā laikā tie ir ieslēgti. Ceru, ka vismaz tos izslēdz, kad durvis attaisi.
3) Bulciņas cep arī pie vairāk nekā 200 grādiem, nav ko baidīties.

----------


## Epis

Var to karšanas ātrumu saukt par sava veida inerci (dinamikas vietā), piemēram bildē ir redzams kad 120sekundē pie 140grādiem TRIAC tiek izslēgts  bet krāsns turpina karst vēl 25-30sekundes, kamēr tempertūra vairs nepalielinās un ieslēdzot TRIAC tempertūra sāk celties tikai pēc kādam 15-20 sekundēm. 
Es kautkur esu dzirdējis to terminu Termo dinamika, bet skatījies vārdnīcā es nēsu kā īsti to processu sauc. 

Domāju kad ir jāuzlabo tas karšanas ātrums (tad arī būs lielāka jēga no tās proporcionālās kontrolles, jo pagaidām jēga nav nekāda izskatās ka var arī iztikt bez tā vispār, bet pie lielākiem karšanas ātrumiem tāda kontrolle noteikti kad būs vajadzīga.

----------


## Andrejs

> Domāju kad ir jāuzlabo tas karšanas ātrums


 Jā, jā   ::   un jānomaina TENi un jāraksta "labāka "programma. Vai vispār pārbaudīji ka tā krāsns var karst līdz vajadzīgajiem 220 -230grādiem? Vai ari ar procesoru piespiedisi viņu sakarst?
Bet regulators ir labs  ::  , agrāk to realizētu ar 555 taimeri - tagad vajag kompi un procesoru. 
Epim paldies par sagādātajiem jautrajiem brīžiem.
Turpini vien...

----------


## Andrejs

Aizmirsu -vēlviens jautājums: ar ko Tu temperatūru mēri?  Ar savu softu? 
Iesaku paņemt parastu termometru un salīdzināt.

----------


## Epis

> Aizmirsu -vēlviens jautājums: ar ko Tu temperatūru mēri? Ar savu softu?


 ar PT1000 sensoru kuru laiž caur opampiem un tad atmegas ADC signālu digitalizē un sūta kompim, pēctam kompis pēc formulas aprēķina rādīto PT1000 tempertūru (formulā ir iekšā Opampa pastiprinājuma koeficenti un paša PT1000 pretestības-Tempertūrs attiecība) tākā tempertūru man kompis rāda pareizu, un to PT1000 es esu pārbaudījis liekot vārošā ūdeni un rādīja pareizi ar pāris grādu nobīdi tākā viss ar tempertūras mērišanu ir kārtībā.

Var teikt ka kompi es izmantoju Osciloskopa vietā, lai redzētu kādi procesi,darbības, kurā momentā notiek. 
Bez mikrenes es neko uztaisīt nevaru, un bez šīs kompja programmas tas čakars būtu div tik liels, it sevišķi kļūdu meklēšana būtu problemātiska(kļūdu bīj baigi daudz), jo šitai mikrenei nav tā JTAG līdz ar to varētu minēt kādēļ, kas nestrādā un kur ir vaina, a tā es izmantoju RS232 lai redzētu kas notiek iekšā ar mikreni un programmas izpildi. 

Galvenais ieguvums ko esu iemācījies rakstot šo programmu ir tie mehānismi ar kuriem var tīri labi testēt,pārbaudīt programmas darbību, processā,  nevelti es uz juanās Cyclone III plates uzliku USB FTDI čipu caur to es varēšu sūtīt datus kompim un vizualizēt, caur šāda paša tipa kompja programmu  ::  

itkā ar JTAG arī šo to var, bet tur ir jāliek tie brakepointi un tad apstājās visa programmas izpilde, līdz ar to tādus dinamiskus procesus nevar pārgaudīt, zinu ka microchip progai ir speciāli lodziņi kur itkā var attēlot visādus grafikus, bet čakars noteikti kad ir tāpat liels + diez vai tur tos datus kurus sūta mikrene var pirms rādīšanas papildus apstrādāt lai attēlotu nevis kāda ADC konvertiera bināro vērtību bet gan (manā gadijumā) tempertūras vērtību zem kuras ir samērā gara formula apakšā, ja šāds iespējas nav tad paši saprotat vaig ar roku vai ekselī likt formulas un reiķināt (vārdsakot vieglāk ir uzkodēt veselu programmu nekā čakarēties ar ekseļiem).

----------


## Delfins

gribi teikt, ka uzsildīšanu nevar veikt uz parastās loģikas? muļķības!
Temperatūru var nolasīt ar KIT-temp-sensoru un pūst iekšā lpt/com portā un priecāties par grafiku.

----------


## Epis

Es nevaru, man vaig vai nu mikrokontrollieri vai fpga ar iekšējo proci (var jau likt proča vietā loģiku, kas sūta datus, bet ar proci vieglāk),

----------


## dmd

varbūt tā vietā, lai ceptos paši, būtu lietderīgāk cept mikrenes? 
īstenībā man jau liekas, ka epim vajadzētu ņemt un vienkārši uzcept vienu, lai visiem mutes ciet un var domāt, ko uzlabot, nevis bašot ar mietu cilvēku pec principa - iniciatīva ir sodāma.

----------


## a_masiks

> gribi teikt, ka uzsildīšanu nevar veikt uz parastās loģikas? muļķības!
> Temperatūru var nolasīt ar KIT-temp-sensoru un pūst iekšā lpt/com portā un priecāties par grafiku.


 Piedevām to triaku arī var vadīt caur to pašu LPT portu. Un pilnīgi pietiktu nelielas programmiņas uz vizuālā basika.
A ko tur Epis nevar? Līdz šim nekad nav bijusi pieeja personālajam datoram? Tak tagad taču datoru var nopirkt lētāk nekā tā cepeškrāsns maksā!

----------


## a_masiks

*dmd* Epim dafiga tika doti padomi kā visu to jezgu izdarīt 100 reizes ātrāk un aptuveni 3-4 reizes LĒTĀK. Vai viņu tas interesēja? Nē! Tu domā ka vinām kas sanāks? Šaubos. Tu domā ka viņš grib uztaisīt lodējamo krāsni? Taču nē!!! Viņam bail ķerties klāt pie sava ciklona, a pazīmēties gribās. Tad ko brīnīties, ka šamo knābā?

----------


## Epis

Atcerieties Krāsns var arī strādāt, bez datora !!! 
jo visa programma ir EEPROM atmiņā tākā Mikrokontrollieri nevar aizietot ar kautkādiem tur analogajiem verķiem + LTP ports pietam LTP ports un arī COM ports laptopos praktiski nav sastopami (tur ir tikai USB), tākā Paralēlais ports ir galīgi garām un laptops lētākais maksā pie 300ls a 1 Atmega8353 pie 2Ls tas ir 150 X Lētāk nekā izmantot Laptopu + Atmega patērē vairāk kā 1000x mazāk enerģijas nekā tas Laptops. 
Daudzi ir piemirsuši ka iet runa par krāsni kas strādā patstāvīgi bez datora !!! man atliek pierakstīt pāris kodu rindas lai slēdzis varētu iedarbināt Krāsns programmu, var teikt ka man ir ar kompi uzstādāmu parametru (tempertūras profila) krāsns, kas strādā autonomi bez datora pēc programmas.! + mirgojoša LED diode kas rāda kad Krāsns strādā un kad slēdzas ārā.

Rīr nopirkšu to Akmens vati un tad redzēsiet ka karsīs virs 1 grāda sekundē un nebūs jāgaida 20-25sekundes kamēr sāk tempertūra celties, viss ntotiks daudz ātrāk un tad arī Tas P algoritms darīs savu regulācijas darbu.

----------


## a_masiks

Ko tu tur murgo? Tev krāsns no dieva dvašas vai pirdiengāzes strādā, ka tā satraucies par enerģijas ekonomiju? Tev datora nav? Raksti šai forumā no smārtfoņa un vecam pintiķim uz 800Mhz naudas naf? Pats teici - pāris reizes gadā, max 1 reizi mēnesī vajadzēs to krāsni. Grūti būs vienreiz mēnesī datoru sadabūt? Cepsi ciklonu mašīnā, pa ceļam uz mājām, ka lapķaps vajadzīgs? Kam tu to stāsti????? Pats sev, vai? Kuru gribi apmuļķot? To kas spogulī uz tevi skatās? Dafai! To keksu visvieglāk čakarēt.
Tev vairākas reizes deva mājienu - infra sarkanā krāsnis individuālajai ražošanai NEDER!  Kartam jaunam produktam būs jāpieskaņo termodinamiskā raksturlīkne, ja gribēsi SAKARĪGI lodēt. Tev dafiga deva padomus - kā zirņi pret sienu. Es ar NEPACIETĪBU gaidu, kad TU apdedzināsi ciklonam malas, bet tā arī nespēsi pielipināt pie plāksnes.

----------


## Raimonds1

vajadzētu uzņemt pāris grafikus
1. kā karst , ja visi sildelementi ieslēgti uz pilnu jaudu, cik ātri, lidz cik, kādā laikā , par cik grādiem, kad stabilizējas utt.
2. tas pats ar pusjaudu - 
3. kas notiek, kad uzkarsis liidz maksimumam un tad pārslēdz uz pusjaudu
3. tas pats uz 1/3 dalu jaudas
4. tas pats uz 1/4 daļu jaudas

kas notiek, ja krāsns karsē mazu, vidēju, lielu plati

un tad tās līknes pieskaņot vajadzīgajam grafikam
un izskatīt interferences sitienu shēmu  ::

----------


## Dzindzis

Hi visiem, vel nav apnicis nemties ar bulcinu cepamo  :: ) Ja vajag noperkat so 
http://www.quickchina.com.cn/productimg/2015-2.gif
un miers majas. Ja ir vajadziba kadu BGA korpusu uzlodet - varu palidzet.

----------


## Pocis

Principa jau nopirkt var gandriz pilnigi visu. Reizem es piekeru sevi pie domas-kapec gan ar visu to ņemos,jo var tacu nopirkt,un sanaks pat letak. Laikam jau tas ir kads gēns,kas liek to darīt. Atceros,ka abi mani opji bija no ķimermaņiem–tipa amatnieki. Ari tēvam patika meistarot. Dazkart saistošs var but pats porocess,un gala rezultatam loma ir vairak sekundara.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
Tas ir svarīgi, bet nav būtiski, jo krāsnij ir atgriezeniskā saite caur termorezistoru.
Būtiski ir atgriezeniskās saites parametri. Kā arī pats IR princips.
Būtība: IR starojumam nekādi nevari regulēt temperatūru. Tikai pievadīto jaudu. Maziņš melns SMD tranzistors starojumā  uzsils uz 450C, bet blakus nolikts sudrabots sliedes gabals pat uz 150C neuzsils. Resp - temperatūra konkrētā shēmas vietā būs atkarīga no detaļas izmēra, krāsas, masas, no plates metalizētā poligona izmēriem, no pašas plates izmēriem, no blakus esošaliem elementiem. Savukārt jebkurš termomērītājs, kas nav pielīmēts pie lodējamās detaļas mērīs 38 papagailīšus, nevis temperatūru. Man bija liela pieredze čakarējoties ar atgriezeniskās saites lielumu tādā krāsnī. Mērījām ar termopāri - datčiks supermaziņš, /firmas krāsnī ERSA IR500A tāds tiek likts cieši blakus lodējamai m/s, lai būtu droša termokontrole/ tak jauda no teniem bija tik liela, ka iekārta sāka termodinamiski rezonēt ar frekvenci 0,5-1 Hz. Nekādi filtru kondiķi shēmā nelīdzēja. Līdzēja uzmaukt termopārim virsū metāla micīti lai iegūtu lielāku termoinerci. Micīti vajadzēja piemeklēt analoģisku pēc termoietilpības ar lodējamām detaļām. Termopārim bija jāatrodas vienā līmenī un pēc iespējas tuvāk lodējamai virsmai. Tā IR lodēšana ir prakstiska zinātne ar N nezināmajiem mainīgajiem. Tu domā ka Epis kaut pusi no tiem apzinās? Da ņifiga. Viņam neizdodas dabūt vēlamo temperatūru uz sava termodatčika, nemaz par plati nerunājot. Ij visa tēma bija par to, ka šamais grib ciklonu lodēt, jo grib megakruto CNC darbagaldu uzbūvēt /kas ari ir vesela zinātne/. Tak tā vietā lai būvētu savu mersīgāko no visiem meršiem, viņš iesprūdis pie nespējas uztasīt speciālo skrūvjgriezi, ar kuru tasisās pieskrūvēt vienu skrūvīti tam mersim.
Sākumā jau tika dots padoms - ņem karsto gaisu. 1000 reižu pārbaudīts variants. Drošs un uzticams kā vaļenoks. Lielākā priekšrocība - nekad, nekādā gadījumā netiks detaļai uzpūstsa lielāka temperatūra, kā esi iestatījis. Pat profesionāla IR krāsns to negarantē. Ja nu vienīgi komplektēta ar termovizoru... kas laikam nemaksās mazāk par 4 nullēm.
Lētākais un jaukākais variants: http://www.gsm-remont.ru/catalog/item/977.html  - mūsu naudiņās ~50ls.
Vēl lētāk ir nopirkt celtniecības fēnu par 10Ls, pierīkot potenciometru ventilātora apgriezieniem un sadzīves tiristora jaudas regulātoru - ij viss kas nepieciešams KVALITATĪVAI lodēšanai. Uzstāda vēlamo gaisa plūsmu, ar kādu termometru, termodatčiku un tiristoru regulātoru iestata 240-250C un piļī vesels. Iepriekšsildīšanu noorganizē paceļot fēnu 20-30cm virs plates, lodēšanu - nolaižot 10-5 cm attālumā no plates. Un VISS.
A tas, ka keks vēlējās pārsteigt tautu - nu pārsteidza, nav vārdam vietas. Tikai mazliet savādāk, kā bija cerējis....

----------


## karloslv

Paga, ja jau IR starojums ir tāda problēma (nu neticu, ka tajā krāsnī nav konvekcijas un ka gaiss nesilst), tad kāpēc nevar ielikt apkvēpināta metāla loksni starp sildelementiem un plati? Vai vēl labāk - atstāt to pašu bulciņu plātni, kas tādai krāsnij jau nāk līdzi? Nu atstaros/absorbēs tā plate visu IR un tālāk jau celsies un cirkulēs tikai karsts gaiss, kas arī bija nepieciešams. Karstā gaisā gan viss uzsilst vienādi, it sevišķi ar piespiedu konvekciju.

----------


## a_masiks

* karloslv*  zināma taisnība tev ir. Dabā nepastāv tīra konvekcija vai IR starojums. Viņi vienmēr ir kombinēti kopā, viens vairāk, otrs mazāk...
Likt apkvēpinātu plāksni starp sildelementiem un plati ir anulēt IR starojumu principā, ja vēl temperatūra tiks izlīdzināta ar ventūža palīdzību - tad tas būs tas pats fēns, tikai liels un neērts.

----------


## Epis

Aizgāju uz Krūzu apskatījos cik maksā Akmensvate(viena plāksne pie 20Ls) un izdomāju iztikt bez viņas. Sāku domāt, kādu laiku pētīju krāsni, apskatījos uz pārējām detaļām kas nāca līdzi Krāsnij un ieraudzīju PAplāti ieliku viss augstākajā līmenī un izrādās ka tā Paplāte ir uztaisīta tik precīzi ka spraugas kas paliek pāri ir ļoti mazas un tās būs viegli aizlipināt ar to sarkano silikona izolātoru + tai paplātei ir dziļais dibens kas vēl par 1,4-1,5cm samazina grieztu augstumu   ::  līdz ar to man nebūs vajadzīgas nekādas Radikālas Krāsns konstrukcijas pārmaiņas un akmensvates izlolācijas(telpas aizpildīsānai) viss tiks izdarīts ar vienu Paplāti kas ietilpst Krāsns aprīkojumā. 
šeit bildē redzams ka es esu tikai pārvietojis Augšējos sildelementus 2x zemāk  ::  vēl nēsu pārvietojis PT1000 sensoru to likšu arī 2x zemāk (zem restes) un pašu Lodējamo plati es domāju likt pēc iespējas tuvāk konvekcijas Ventilātoram (tur gaisa tempertūra būs viss vienmērīgākā jo būs viss lielākais vējš kas to karsto gaisu maisīs ar vesāko līdz ar to nebūs tāds variants ka viena plates malas karsīs vairāk nekā centrs (varbūt tikai par Pāris grādiem bet tas neko neietekmē.)
Vēl ar izolātoru aizlipināšu augšējo Ventilātora restes lai augšējā daļā neiet iekšā karstais gais.

----------


## Epis

Par to IR starojumu tad es ņemot nost to Sildelementu apskatījos to melno stieni viņam vidū bīj kautkāds balts izolātors un centrā skrūve man liekās ka tā ārējā mala nav stikls bet ir parasts Plāns metāls tākā šitas tomēr laikam ka nebūs Kvarca stienis kas izstaro IR līdz ar to par IR stariem nav ko uztraukties, tas melnais stienis sāk palikt sarkans kad krāsnī tempertūra ceļās virs 150-180 un augstāk. Bet jabkurā gadījumā tas stienis ļoti ātri karst un viņš piemēram sakars līdz sarkanam tad metāla tempertūra varētu būt kādi stabili virs 400C un tad arī ir tā kad izslēdzot krāsni tempertūra turpina augt kamēr tas metāls atdziest līdz krāsns tempertūrai, tākā sitā nav IR KRāsns !! 
un mana jaunākās paaudzes 65nm Cyclone III nesadegs no IR starojuma  ::   ::

----------


## Velko

No kurienes tu rāvi, ka neizstaro IR? Ir 3 siltuma izplatīšanās veidi - siltumvadīšana (tiešā kontaktā), konvekcija (gāzes un šķidrumi) un siltuma starojums. Tas no kāda materiāla veidots sildelements neko daudz nemaina.
Problēma ar starojumu paliek. Sildelementi jau silda ne tikai gaisu, bet arī detaļas uz plates "pa tiešo".

----------


## Delfins

.. un celiņus arī.

----------


## karloslv

Epis vienkārši jauc, kas ir infrasarkanas un kas ultravioletais starojums. Infrasarkanajam starojumam nav nekāda sakara ar kvarcu vai metālu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Bet jabkurā gadījumā tas stienis ļoti ātri karst un viņš piemēram sakars līdz sarkanam tad metāla tempertūra varētu būt kādi stabili virs 400C un tad arī ir tā kad izslēdzot krāsni tempertūra turpina augt kamēr tas metāls atdziest līdz krāsns tempertūrai, tākā sitā nav IR KRāsns !!


 Nu sarkans metāls paliek stabili virs 800C tā ka taisnība par tiem 400C vien būs... mazāk par 400 nu nekādi...   ::   ::  
A par temperatūras augšanu - jāpiezīmē, ka aug /ja vispār aug/  termorezistora rādījumi, nevis temperatūra krāsnī. Tās ir divas pilnīgi dažādas lietas, kā jau iepriekš minēju.

----------


## Epis

Domāju ka ir starpība starp Kvarca sildelemtiem un metāla, man metāls sakarst līdz sarkanam stāvoklim un viņam virsmas tempertūra ir ļoti augsta, bet kvarca truba (kas ir Stikls) pate karst maz jo visi IR stari iet cauri stiklamun līdz ar to pate stikla truba apkārtējo gaisu silda ļoti minimāli jo gaisam stari arī iet cauri kā stiklam, bet metāla truba pate ir karsta un silda apkārtējo gaisu + neliels IR starojums, kas domāju kad ir daudz daudz mazāks nekā Kvarca radītais IR. Lūk tā es domāju kad ir līdz ar to no metāla trubas izdalītais IR neko daudz mikreni nesakarsēs tātad galvenais kas karsēs mikreni būs gais un pēc tam IR. 
Moš kāds ir tik gudrs fizikā un var matemātiski izrēķināt cik uzkarsis metāls (līdz sarkanumam) izdala daudz IR starus un cik IR staru izdalītā enerģija ir % liela salīdzinot ar Apkārtējā gaisa karsēšanai izlietoto enerģiju, un var vēl parēķināt to kas tad karsēs melnu metāla gabalu vairāk kartais gais vai IR starojums kas nāk no Sarkanā metāla ?? 
Es atbildi nezinu un netaisos rēķināt.

----------


## dmd

IR starojuma fanus varu nomierināt, ka gaisa temperatūra šāda krāsnī aug ļoti normāli. 

epi, lai noskaidrotu, kā tur īsti ir ar to IR un gaisa temperatūru, izdari tā - uztaisi, termometram "mājiņu" no kāda nedegoša materiāla, kas pats neuzkarst ļoti (nosper no kādas jaunceltnes mazu akmensvates piciņu) tā, lai tam tiek klāt tikai gaiss. tad tev būs tikai gaisa temperatūra (IR no uzsilušajām krāsns sieniņām varētu arī ignorēt imho)

un auzliec kautko priekšā teņiem, lai infrasarkanais starojums netiek tavai plātei klāt. 

problēma atrisināta.

----------


## Velko

Gaisa karsēšana ir atkarīga no sildelementa virsmas laukuma, temperatūras un gaisa kustības ātruma. Nezinot precīzus parametrus būs grūti ko aprēķināt.

Drīzāk to % starpību vari novērtēt eksperimentāli. Iemontē atpakaļ sensoru un palaid krāsni uz 100%, vienreiz ar aizvērtām durvīm, otrreiz ar atvērtām (vai apgrieztā secībā). Salīdzinot temperatūras grafikus +/- varēsi saprast cik liela daļa ir starojums, cik konvekcija.

P.S. dmd ideja arī laba.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es atbildi nezinu un netaisos rēķināt.


 IMHO ģeniāli...




> Drīzāk to % starpību vari novērtēt eksperimentāli. Iemontē atpakaļ sensoru un palaid krāsni uz 100%, vienreiz ar aizvērtām durvīm, otrreiz ar atvērtām (vai apgrieztā secībā). Salīdzinot temperatūras grafikus +/- varēsi saprast cik liela daļa ir starojums, cik konvekcija.


 Pie atvērtām durtiņām mērot IR starojumu vajag uzmontēt uz sensora virsū stikla kupolu no izdegušas spuldzītes, lai āra gaiss nedzesētu sensoru. Tad krāsnī cirkulēs vēss gaiss un vienīgais siltums nāks no teniem caur IR starojumu.

----------


## Epis

Izplēsu ārā Ventilātora restes tagat Konvekcija būs 2X labāka  ::  vismaz Pūtīs MAximāli iespējamais vējsš ko tas ventilātors spēj radīt jo vairs nav nekādu šķēršļu un tur arī mana mazā C_III platīte pie paša ventilātora tākā viss būs OK.  ::  
Un nekādi tur IR švakie stari nespēs sakarsēt plati vairāk kā gais jo ja plate būs karstāka par gaisu tad stiprais vējš viņu vienkārši atdzesēs   ::  
[attachment=0:3ep60iux]Ventilators_bez_restēm.JPG[/attachment:3ep60iux]

----------


## dmd

nutad cep tik augšā!

----------


## Delfins

uhu... ventiks izsmērēs tavu ciklonu pa visu plati  :: 
mjā...

----------


## Epis

Pārliku PT1000 un aizkelēju visus caurumus ar silikona ķēpu, tagat jāgaida kamēr nožūs, rīt varētu krāsni darbināt.

----------


## Raimonds1

var jau uzlikt nevis vienu, bet kādus 5 termodevejus un ar frekvenci 0,5Hz visus aptaujāt, kādu temperaturu šie uztver un izvilkt vidējo
bet tai melno detaļu karšanai būtu tāds risinājums - no  folijas uztaisa spogulīsus un uz temroziolējoša pamata uz cepšanas laiku KATRU MIKRENI NOSEDZ AR TIEM

tad lodējamaās daļas saņems to karstumu pareizā mērā

un visa šī čakarēsanas un šis topiks pats par sevi ir arī mācību process, ka praksē risināt šitādas problēmas

----------


## a_masiks

> un visa šī čakarēsanas un šis topiks pats par sevi ir arī mācību process, ka praksē risināt šitādas problēmas


 Taisnība. Var būt tad iesāc topiku par divriteņa izstrādi? Kā reiz pirmos testa  lisapēdus varēsi vasarā iemēģināt.
A par foliju -  sen tādu paši lietojam lodējot ar karsto gaisu kad BGA mikrenes stāv blakus plastmasas konektoriem un tas viss salodēts ar bezsvina lodalvu...
gan speciāli jāpiezīmē - ar foliju nosedz tās detaļas kuras nekādā gadījumā netaisās lodēt. Folija strādā kā termo ekrāns. Savukārt lodēt BGA mikrenes slogotas ar papildus svaru nerekomendējas, jo pilnīgi droši mikrene tiks sabojāta.

----------


## Epis

nupat Nosvila 380 Omu rezistros šitas kurš atzīmēts ar sarkanu
[attachment=1:5f8thmvj]Nodega_380_Rez.JPG[/attachment:5f8thmvj]
[attachment=0:5f8thmvj]Nosvila_rezistors.JPG[/attachment:5f8thmvj]

Isti nezinu vai vispār tā shēma ar rezistoru tur jāliek! paspēju veikt tikai 1 krāsns testu ar samērā mazu tempertūru un izmaiņas bīj mazas karšanas ātrumā, domāju kad problēma ir tur kad starp paplāti un stikla durvīm ir paliela sprauga (ap centimetru) un vaidzēs uztaisīt to gumīju kas to spraugu aizsegtu no tās silikona gumijas izolātora, tad rezultāti noteikti kad būs labāki.

kāds zin kādēļ tas rezistors nosvila?? pēdējā testā ja kas kautkas uz plates sāka kūpēt un bišķi smirdēt un es krāsni izslēdzu un padomāju kad smaka nāk no krāsns kur tas silikons ar ko bīj noķēpāti sildelementi arī smirdēja tākā nevarēju sparast vai tas bīj rezistors vai kas un kad veicu otro testu jau nemaz nepalaižot programmu tiko iespraudu 220v AC kontaktu sākās uguņošana , beidzās tad kad rezisotra uz plates vairs nebīja (izkūpēja)

----------


## mm

Nu es ieteiktu paskatīties:
1. Vai ir vesels kondensators, kas ir slēgts virknē ar to rezistoru. Ja tas rāda īso vai kaut kādu pretestību - beigts, nav izturējis 220V spriegumu.
2. Vai shēmā nav iezadzies kāds īsslēgums (paralēli minētajam kondensatoram).

Par cik komutācija tur jau ir (jābūt) 0-punktā, tad impulsiem dēļ jaudas ķēdes komutācijas nevajadzētu būt (tādu dēļ arī kondensatori mēdz izbeigties).

----------


## Velko

No sākuma droši vien "aizgāja" tas kondensators (kāda vella pēc shēmā tur polarizētais??). Pēc tam sanāk, ka "barošana" uz sildelementiem tiek padota caur šo rezistoru (uz tā izdalījās ap 100W  ::  jauda). Protams, ka nekas pāri nepalika.

Manuprāt tā ķēdes daļa nav īpaši svarīga - vairāk domāta traucējumu novēršanai.

Viens maziņš jautājums par krāsni - kas jamā skaitās pēc ražotāja domām (grāmatiņā)? Grils vai cepeškrāsns?

----------


## a_masiks

Rezistora - kondensātora ķedīte nav slikta, un atrodas pareizā vietā. Tīkla trokšņu filtrs nekad par skādi nenāk.... nu, gandrīz nekad....
Epja shēmā ir polārais kondiķis uzzīmēts, lai gan jābūt nepolārajam. Tas pofig, bet dabā šamais iebāzis mazo keramisko kondiķi, kura nominālais darba spriegums ir ne vairāk, kā 70V. Loģiski, ka gala sānā kondiķis tika izšāuts un aizgāja pa īso. 
Tātatd - Epi, filtra kondensātoriem jābūt speciāli marķētiem ar nominālo darba spriegumu ne mazāku kā 250V. Un šādi kondiķi ir pēc izmēriem diezgan iespaidīgi.

----------


## Epis

Noņēmu nost tos rezistora un koniķa atlikumus un neko tajā vietā nelikšu. 
Vells ar ārā nupat skatos uz savas Krāsns kastes un ko es redzu jauda 1300W tilpums 20Litri A internet veikalā kurā pirku aprakstā bīja rakstīs: (šeit pašā pirmajā komentā es raksīju) 



> Nopirku es vakar Elenberg FT8721 cepeškrāsni (cena 27Ls) 
> parametri samērā labi jauda 1,4KW un tilpums tikai 9Litri


 paņēmu lineālu un izmērīju pats krāsns tilpumu un patiešām ir tie 20Litri Labi kad tagat es to tilpumu esu samazinājis pa kādiem 40% tad sanāks kad man tagat būs 12litri un 1300W . 
bet skatoties citas Nopērkamās krāsnis pārbaudiet tos visus parametrus ar citu veikalu parametriem, vispār jau Šitā ir viss viss lētākā Krāsns laikam kurai ir tas Konvekcijas ventilātors, citām krāsnīm kas ir lētāks diez vai tāds ir tākā iegrābies es nēsu.
Internetā tie kas taisa tās SMD Krāsnsis ir izmantojuši Toster oven (toster Krāsni) Es tādas LV vekalos nēsu atradis, bet kā tur rakstīts tad viņas ir ar lielu jaudu (kā manējais) un ļoti mazu tilpumu (priekš pāris maizēm) un tur laikam tad ir tās Kvarca Infra sarkanie sildelementi un tur tad jāuzmanās ka tik nepārkarsē mikreni ar tiem IR stariem, un tur laikam ka nav Ventilātora (nav vietas ventilātoram)

pirms Pērkat krāsni kuru pārtaisīt skataties uzmanīgi, jo viņi tajos internetveikalos bieži saliek nepareizu informāicju par produktu.

----------


## GuntisK

Sorry-lieks posts. Var dzēst laikā.

----------


## Raimonds1

> un visa šī čakarēsanas un šis topiks pats par sevi ir arī mācību process, ka praksē risināt šitādas problēmas
> 
> 
>  Taisnība. Var būt tad iesāc topiku par divriteņa izstrādi? Kā reiz pirmos testa  lisapēdus varēsi vasarā iemēģināt.
> A par foliju -  sen tādu paši lietojam lodējot ar karsto gaisu kad BGA mikrenes stāv blakus plastmasas konektoriem un tas viss salodēts ar bezsvina lodalvu...gan speciāli jāpiezīmē - ar foliju nosedz tās detaļas kuras nekādā gadījumā netaisās lodēt. Folija strādā kā termo ekrāns. Savukārt lodēt BGA mikrenes slogotas ar papildus svaru nerekomendējas, jo pilnīgi droši mikrene tiks sabojāta.


 par velosipēdu var padomāt, nesen Discovery redzēju tādus , ar kuriem 120km/h var sasniegt, aerodinamika, ātrumi, braucēja pozīcija un tā     :: 
piesakās, kurs šajā topikā  NEKO JAUNU NAV UZZINāJIS !!!!

es tā padomāju - ja mikrenei pa perimetru liktu sildelementa stiepli, kuru baro ar taisnstūra impulsu un pauzēs mēra pretestību temperatūras regulēšanai - varētu diezgan labi dozēt temperatūru ?!

----------


## a_masiks

> piesakās, kurs šajā topikā NEKO JAUNU NAV UZZINāJIS !!!!


 Nu es piemēram. 




> ja mikrenei pa perimetru liktu sildelementa stiepli, kuru baro ar taisnstūra impulsu un pauzēs mēra pretestību temperatūras regulēšanai - varētu diezgan labi dozēt temperatūru ?!


 Spolei -jā, bet ne mikrenei. Temperatūras pārneses koeficents starp "liktu" sildelementa spoli un pečatku + mikreni nebūtu pietiekams. Pie tam masīvs elements uz pečatkas, kaitīgi mehāniski iedarbotos uz pārējiem montāžas elementiem.

----------


## Andrejs

vispārējai izglītībai:
http://www.research-intl.com/reflowtechbook.htm

----------


## Raimonds1

slapekļa lietošana laikam varētu dažas problēmas atrisināt
 bet jau nu to stiepli ieliktu siltumizolejošā ramītī ar spraugu un pūstu karstu gaisu  :0

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
Ja to stiepli ieliktu siltumizolējošā korpusiņā un pa spraugu pūstu karstu gaisu?
BINGO! Tu esi izgudrojis šito:
http://www.gsm-remont.ru/catalog/item/977.html

Iesaku nekavējoties patentēt. Ja, protams, nav jau mazliet par vēlu....

----------


## Raimonds1

es tiešām to izdomāju pats, man tā kādas 10 reizes gadā gadās   :: 

to slāpekli vēl varētu izmantot barokamerā ar spiedienu, tad tie siltuma procesi mainītos

----------


## dmd

es gan neesmu lasījis visas lapas, bet ņemot vērā to, ka visi iesaka fēnus, nāk prātā doma kārtējo reizi izgudrot velosipēdu  :: 

nebūtu labāk salikt visus tos teņus augšpusē, atsevišķā kambarī, no kurienes ar veņķikiem pūš karsto gaisu virsū mikrenēm?
labums būtu tas, ka teņus varētu karsēt uzreiz karstus un dabūt karsto gaisu jebkurā temperatūrā praktiski jebkura ātruma, neatkarīgi no teņu silšanas ātruma. 

tūlīt lūkosu uzzīmet.

----------


## dmd

atvainojiet dubultpostu, rekur skice. 

šī nav īpaši pārdomāta shēma, tikai aptuveni piemesta ideja, taču ja kautkas tur ir globāli nepareizs, sakiet.  :: [attachment=0:301tpr8c]uzcepeejs.gif[/attachment:301tpr8c]

----------


## a_masiks

Tā jau arī strādā tās rūpnieciskās krāsnis. IR staru bloķētājs ir lieks. Gaisa plūsma dzesēs /nolīdzinās/ temperatūru uz pečatkas, jo siltumietilpība un siltuma pārnese gaisam ir nesalīdzināmi lielālka par IR. Vienīgais trūkums šādai krāsnij - jālodē visa plāksne reizē ar visām detaļām. Ļoti apgrūtinoši lodēt vienu atsevišķu detaļu, kā arī praktiski neiespējami lodēt divpusējo montāžu. ja nu vienīgi vienu pusi lodē ar bezsvinu un pēc tam ar zemāku temperatūru otru pusi ar svina lodalvu.

----------


## dmd

neaizmirsti, ka pats ventilators gan saņemtu diezgan pamatīgu starojumu un uzkarstu. tas ķērājs tur ir vairāk tāpēc. bet es jau arī pārāk neiedziļinajos.  :: 

vārduskaot, epi, jauc savu krāsni ārā, ņem fleksi, kniedētāju un flaķenes, un sāc taisīt to pasākumu fundamentāli citādāku. pirmstam velti labas 2-3 stundas sēžot pie papīra lapas un skicējot, kur un ka aptuveni kustēsies gaiss. 

tava programma būs derīga ar maziem labojumiem, mainīsies lielākoties tikai dzelži.

----------


## Raimonds1

un tad regulētu nevis sildelementus, bet gan ventilatoru

----------


## Epis

man tagat atsevišķi cietē Gumīja pēc izskata kā lineāls (2-4mm biezs platumā 1,5-2cm un garums tāds kā krāsnij) un vakarā moš viņu varēs jau līmēt klāt pie paplātes, un tad sanāks tāda elastīga gumīja kas to 1cm spraugu aiztaisis  ::  rīt viss būs sacietējis un gatavs testēšanai  ::  tad redzēs cik ātri karst  1,3KW 12 Litru krāsns.
Vaidzētu karšanas ātrumam būt pie tā 1C/s (tad var teikt ka esu ierakstījies tajā tempertūras profilā!)

Es nekādas radikālas Krāsns pārbūves negribu taisīt, jo domāju kad visam vaidzētu strādāt tīri normāli un tā krāsns jau nav domāta priekš masveida plašu lodēšnas, bet gan priekš Protatipu lodēšanas, ja es kautkad nākotnē izdomāšu taisīt masveidā kādas plates tad es ar lodēšanu pats neņemšos tas ir rūpnīcu darbs, bet skaidrs arī ir tas kad rūpnīca jau neies lodēt 1,2 plates un darbināt savu konvejieri tādēļ arī vaig pašam savu krāsni kur tās eksperiment plates lodēt.

----------


## a_masiks

> neaizmirsti, ka pats ventilators gan saņemtu diezgan pamatīgu starojumu un uzkarstu.


 Ventilātoru nekad neliek AIZ sildelementiem, bet gan PIRMS. Dotajā rasējumā tas būtu jāliek tajās mērkaķa ausīs.




> un tad regulētu nevis sildelementus, bet gan ventilatoru


 wrong way. Ventilātors, it sevišķi slēgtā tilpumā neko izņemot gaisa plūsmu neregulēs. Ventūzis jāiestata lai detaļas neaizpūš, bet lai tomēr padod pietiekoši daudz karstā gaisa plates sildīšanai. Temperatūru regulē ar kā reiz ar teniem.




> Vaidzētu karšanas ātrumam būt pie tā 1C/s (tad var teikt ka esu ierakstījies tajā tempertūras profilā!)


 vaidzētu uzkaršanas ātrumam būt tādam pašam kā iepriekš. Nu, var būt par 10% lielākam.
Ļauju tev pašam izdomāt - kāpēc tā.

----------


## Epis

> vaidzētu uzkaršanas ātrumam būt tādam pašam kā iepriekš. Nu, var būt par 10% lielākam.
> Ļauju tev pašam izdomāt - kāpēc tā.


 Nekādi nevaru izdomāt, 
manprāt ir tā kad sildelementu uzkaršanas ātrums ir konstants lielums piemēram 10C/s un tad seko gaisa karšanas ātrums, kas ir atkarīgs no krāsnī esošā gaisa daudzuma kas pirmstam bīja 20Litri, ja man tagat ir par 40% mazāk gaisa tad ātrumam vaidzētu palielināties par 40%.
 Šorīt pirmajā eksperimentā es redzēju tādu nelielu karšanas ātruma uzlabojumu, bet tik mazs viņš bīja jo tā augšējā telpa nebīj noslēgta no apakšējās tur strpā bīj 1cm sprauga starp stikla durvīm un paplāti tākā par to caurumu tas karstais gais noplūda uz augšējo telpu līdz ar to arī nebīj jūtams nekāds ievērojams karšanas paātrinājums  :: . 
domāju kad situācija mainīsies kad visas spraugas būs aizlipinātas  ::

----------


## dmd

epi, tu jau laikam nemanīji cepšanos par IR starojumu?




> Temperatūru regulē ar kā reiz ar teniem.


 man arī bija doma par kontroli ar ventiņu, jo tad var ņemt teiksim 300 grādus karstu gaisu un "atšķaidīt" ar vēsāko gaisu apakšējā kamerā pēc vajadzības. šinī gadījumā tu neesi atkarīgs no tā, cik ātri teņi uzsildīs gaisu. 
ja tomēr gribam regulēt ar sildelementu, tad laikam vajadzētu izrakt veco krievu pečku ar stieples sildītājiem - tie uzsiltu ātrāk.

----------


## Velko

Epi, palaid tak vienu testu ar vaļā durvīm  ::  Varu saderēt, ka pamanīsi tikai nelielu karšanas ātruma samazinājumu.

----------


## a_masiks

> man arī bija doma par kontroli ar ventiņu, jo tad var ņemt teiksim 300 grādus karstu gaisu un "atšķaidīt" ar vēsāko gaisu apakšējā kamerā pēc vajadzības. šinī gadījumā tu neesi atkarīgs no tā, cik ātri teņi uzsildīs gaisu.
> ja tomēr gribam regulēt ar sildelementu, tad laikam vajadzētu izrakt veco krievu pečku ar stieples sildītājiem - tie uzsiltu ātrāk.


 Ne. Jebkurai automātikai jābūt ar dinamisko diapazonu un ar jaudas rezervi. Resp - nevar tie teni lēnām uzaudzēt temperatūru, viņiem jābūt dinamiskajā diapazonā, jaudai jābūt ar lielu rezervi un tikai vadības shēmai ir jāsatur grožos šo jaudu. Ja jaudas būs stipri par daudz - būs apgrūtināta regulēšana, ja jaudas būs par maz- regulēšanas nebūs vispār. Laikam jau ir pat formulas šo parametru aprēķiniem, man parasti pietiek ar intuīciju un eksperimentu. Plikas spirāles arī tai krāsnī nederēs - nav elektrodroši. Es liktu halogēnās 1kW spuldzes stieņveidīgās, no prožektoriem. Divas virknē dotu 500w un diezgan spožu IR starojumu. Uzsilst ātri.....

----------


## Epis

IEslēdzu krāsni uztaisīju 1 testu un izrādās kad kautkas nav kārtībā ar PT1000, būšu kautko tur sačakarējis veicot pārlikšanu uz jauno vietu, bet pat ar +- precīzu tempertūru es redzēju ievērojamu uzlabojumu karšanas ātrumā no šī grafika ja paņem vidējo tempertūru no 50-140C tad tiek patērētas 140sekundes un vidēji sanāk 0,64C/s (pirmstam bīj 0,5C/s) tad sanāk ka man ir 30% karšanas ātruma pieaugums (dati nav precīzi tākā varētu būt tas ātruma pieaugums pat par 0,1C/s lelāks). 

V;ēl intresants novērojums bīja tam kad Metāla stieņi līdz sarkanumam uzkarsa jau pie 90C tempertūras(pirmstam bīj vajadzīga pie 140-150C tākā mazais tilpums dara savu darbu.
Tūlīt sataisīšu Pt1000 un tad redzēs īso karšanas ātrumu. (mana prognoze ka būs virs 0,7C/s)
[attachment=0:11trekra]Testa4.Grafiks.JPG[/attachment:11trekra]

----------


## GuntisK

Eeee-Epi? Metāla stieņi pie 90C temperatūras nu nekādi nevar kļūt sārti. Tad jau lodāmura galam vajadzētu degt zili-zaļās liesmās.   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, lūk. Tieši tai jokā, ko GuntisK "uzķēra" slēpjās manas aizdomas, ka temperatūras pieauguma ātruma pieaugums /rost prirosta/ nebūs liels.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Epis

GuntiK un a-masiks jūs esat pārratuši rakstīto neiedziļinoties kontekstā šeit mans rakstītais:



> Metāla stieņi līdz sarkanumam uzkarsa jau pie 90C tempertūras(pirmstam bīj vajadzīga pie 140-150C tākā mazais tilpums dara savu darbu.


 Tekstā ir skaidra norāde uz to kad es saku ka pirmstam man stieņi bīja sarkani pie 140-150C tad sanāk kad šajā momentā es arī meloju jo metāls sarkans kļūst tikai virs 400 normāli pie 800C tākā ir jāsaprot kad runājot par tempertūru šajā topikā es domāju PT1000 Mērijumus un PT1000 Mēra GAISA tempertūru nevis sildelementu tempertūru un Pie gaisa tempertūras 90C metāla siteņi bīj uzkarsuši līdz saviem 700-800C tas ir pilnīgi reāli ! vienīgi varbūt man PT1000 rādija nepareizu gaisa tempertūtu un  to 90C vietā varbūt ka, bīj jau pie 140C tagat kad izurbšu lielāku PT1000 stiprināšanas caurumu un aplikšu papildus silikona izolatora slāni nekādu īso starp PT1000 un krāsns korpusu vairs nebūs, būs īstā tempertūra bez gļukiem.

Tā beigās sanāk kad rauj ārā vārdus no teikuma un neskatās kontekstā ko tas viss nozīmē !!!!

----------


## a_masiks

Epi, tas *tu* konkrēti neiebrauc par ko iet runa.  Jaukākais ir, ka tas vairs nevienu nepārsteidz....



> vienīgi varbūt man PT1000 rādija nepareizu gaisa tempertūtu un to 90C vietā varbūt ka, bīj jau pie 140C


 lūk šeit jau esi tuvāk patiesībai. tikai kāpēc tik pieticīgi - 140C? Kas tev liek domāt, ka tur jau nebija 340C? Vai tu izdarīji to, ko pirms pusotra mēneša tev ieteica izdarīt? Vai nomērīji temperatūru ar alternatīvu metodi? Tas tu kā programmists - esi ieņēmis galvā ka ja devējs rāda 90C - tad tā arī tur ir...  
Es ko? Nerakstīju par termopāriem un tiem virsū uzliktām micītēm? Lasīt nemāki? Domāt nemaz nemāki? A kas ja, krāsnī temperatūra sen ir 350-400C un tikai tavs sensors caur tavu megabiezo silikona slāni lēnām uzsilst?  Vot kā tu to esi pārbaudījis? Tāpēc arī teicu - nebūs tev straujas temperatūras pieauguma. Datorveidīga, protams. Tas, ka pečatka paliks tumši brūna - tas ir cic stāsts....

----------


## Epis

Kur ta var nopirkt tos mineatūros termopārus ?? 
argusā ir tikai viens kautkāds Multimetru termopāris pa 3ls 

Tad jau labāk izmantot to ko Raimonds1 teica to IR uztvērēj diodi pa 5ls un mērīt no attāluma Ārpus krāsns  :: 



> A kas ja, krāsnī temperatūra sen ir 350-400C un tikai tavs sensors caur tavu megabiezo silikona slāni lēnām uzsilst? Vot kā tu to esi pārbaudījis?


 pārbaudījis esu vienkārši izslēdzot krāsni ārā (pēc karsēšanas) tempertūra parasti pēc kādām 20sekundēm nostabilizējās (kad sildelementi ir atdzisuši) un tāda viņa arī turās un pamazām sāk krist līdz ar to tur nav nekādi 350C, ja tas PT1000 tik lēnu siltu tad tempertūra turpinātu kāpt vēl kādu 1 minūti, līdz tai augstajai tempertūrai jo Krāsns ar aizslēgtām durvīm atdziest ļoti lēnu (10sekundēs varbūt 1-2 grāds). Tākā pt1000 mēra pareizi iespējams ka ar 1 sekundes laika aizturi bet ne vairāk (nav tā nekāda minūte)

----------


## dmd

pa šo laiku tu jau būtu jaunu krāsni paspejis uzcirst no skārda loksnēm...

----------


## Andrejs

Saskrūvē krāsni sākotnējā formā un atdod pīrāgu cepšanai  ::  

Ja tomēr esi spītīgs - paņem parastu termometru un nomēri temperatūru. Būs interesanti.
Otrkārt ieliec plati ar uzsmērētu alvu un dažiem SMD elementiem uzgriez krāsni uz 150 grādiem pagaidi kamēr sasilst noskaiti līdz 100 pagriez uz 250 atkal paskaiti ( cik nu tur vajag pēc tiem grafikiem  ::  ) Paskaties kā izkūst alva. Izslēdz krāsni un drusku paver durtiņas.
Ja ir Ziemasvētku brīnums - būs Tev salodēta plate!


Andrejs

----------


## Epis

Es jau tagat intuitīvi jūtu kad ar šito krāsni es tagat dabūšu "īsto" tempertūras profila grafiku un varbūt pat šodien ielikšu pirmo plati ar pāris rezistoriem kurus varētu pielodēt un pētīt kā pielodējušies  ::

----------


## dmd

beidzot!!!!!!   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Kur ta var nopirkt tos mineatūros termopārus ??


 Termopārus radioamatieri parasti nepērk bet gan izgatavo paši. Viss ideālākais termopāris ir no kapara un konstantāna vada. Konstantāns ir nihroma stieples paveids... Gan kapara gan konstantāna emaljētos vadus varēja nopirkt iekš latgalīte.com  -  sakausēt kopā = nogriež pusi no izlietota AA pirkstiņa, izņem cieto grafītu, pieslēdz 15V x 3-4A barošanas bloku pie AA baterijas cinka korpusa, otru galu pie savītem kapara-nihroma vadiem un plikos savītos vada galus iestumj irdenajā oglē. Uzkausēsies piles veida savienojums, kas arī būs termopāris. No pāris metriem vada var uztaisīt ļoti daudz dažāda garuma termopāru.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, ieliec krāsnī ūdens glāzi. Ielādē savā kontrolierī programmu - uzturēt 90 grādus 5 minūtes, pēc tam kāpināt līdz 110 grādiem 5 minūtes. Un vismaz kaut kādu nojausmu gūsi, vai vispār tuvu patiesībai ir tavs rādījums.

----------


## karloslv

> Termopārus radioamatieri parasti nepērk bet gan izgatavo paši.


 Paldies par recepti, šis noderēs!

----------


## Epis

ieliku Test plati kur uzspraudu Lodējamo vadu (sanāca tāds kā tiltiņš) un rezultāti graujoši jau pie 140C   ::   tiltiņš salocījās un pārlūza (vidū) pēctam pēc programmas sildelementi izslēdzās un kad atkal ieslēdzās tad pie 147C atlikušie vadi vispār izkusa un tad pēc kāda laika es pats to krāsni izslēdzu (nav vērts karsēt tālāk). 
šeit bildē lodējamā vada rullis + pate plate kur ar sarkanu iezīmēts kur atradās vads.
un pats tempertūras grafiks kur iezīmēts kad vads salocījās (A), un pilnībā izkusa (B).
Dīvaini tas kad PT1000 kā redzams attēlā rādīja karšanas ātrumu 0.5C/s (tas pats kas agrāk) varbūt patiešām vaig padomāt par citu tempertūras sensoru vai arī ja tas lodējamais vads ar kalifoniju, kūst pie 183C tad tie 40C varētu būt IR starojuma jauda kuru PT1000 neuzņem jo ir baltā krāsā un visus tos IR atstaro, tākā laikam vaidzētu nopirkt IR sensoru. būs jaiztestē kā lodējās  mazie rezistori ar Lodējamo pastu  ::  vienīgi kādu lai liek to tempertūras profilu (ar 40grādu nobīdi vai!)
[attachment=1:7hlgbcgk]Testa5.Grafiks.JPG[/attachment:7hlgbcgk]
[attachment=0:7hlgbcgk]Test_Plate.JPG[/attachment:7hlgbcgk]

----------


## karloslv

Epi, beidz fantazēt par infrasarkano un beidzot sataisi savu kontroles algoritmu, a to paskaties pats uz grafiku, nespēj tev tā krāsns nekādu profilu nodrošināt (tur kļūda kādi 10 grādi vismaz), tu tikai fano par kaut kādiem karšanas ātrumiem, kas vispār nav būtiski. Un nekas tev nav jāpērk, jāķellē vai jāzāģē, lai to izlabotu, BET JĀDOMĀ un JĀUZPROGRAMMĒ, bļin.

----------


## a_masiks

> ieliku Test plati kur uzspraudu Lodējamo vadu (sanāca tāds kā tiltiņš) un rezultāti graujoši jau pie 140C  tiltiņš salocījās un pārlūza (vidū) pēctam pēc programmas sildelementi izslēdzās un kad atkal ieslēdzās tad pie 147C atlikušie vadi vispār izkusa un tad pēc kāda laika es pats to krāsni izslēdzu (nav vērts karsēt tālāk). 
> šeit bildē lodējamā vada rullis + pate plate kur ar sarkanu iezīmēts kur atradās vads.
> un pats tempertūras grafiks kur iezīmēts kad vads salocījās (A), un pilnībā izkusa (B).
> Dīvaini tas kad PT1000 kā redzams attēlā rādīja karšanas ātrumu 0.5C/s (tas pats kas agrāk) varbūt patiešām vaig padomāt par citu tempertūras sensoru vai arī ja tas lodējamais vads ar kalifoniju, kūst pie 183C tad tie 40C varētu būt IR starojuma jauda kuru PT1000 neuzņem jo ir baltā krāsā un visus tos IR atstaro, tākā laikam vaidzētu nopirkt IR sensoru. būs jaiztestē kā lodējās mazie rezistori ar Lodējamo pastu  vienīgi kādu lai liek to tempertūras profilu (ar 40grādu nobīdi vai!)


 Jā dīvaini... kā gan tas tā varēja sanākt? Viss taču čotka strādāja, viss bija perfekti. Par spīti visādiem dundukiem, kas te ķērca...
Hmmm... var būt var uzprasīt padomu  spečukam? Te viens ar PT1000 sensoriem darbojas kā divus pirkstus gar asfaltu.... skat - viņam nekādu problēmu nav!!! Uzjautā viņam!!!




> ar PT1000 sensoru kuru laiž caur opampiem un tad atmegas ADC signālu digitalizē un sūta kompim, pēctam kompis pēc formulas aprēķina rādīto PT1000 tempertūru (formulā ir iekšā Opampa pastiprinājuma koeficenti un paša PT1000 pretestības-Tempertūrs attiecība) tākā tempertūru man kompis rāda pareizu, un to PT1000 es esu pārbaudījis liekot vārošā ūdeni un rādīja pareizi ar pāris grādu nobīdi tākā viss ar tempertūras mērišanu ir kārtībā.

----------


## karloslv

Runājot par slavenajiem "opampa pastiprinājuma koeficientiem", kuri ir "iekšā formulā" - der nomērīt faktiskās rezistoru vērtības, ja grib kaut ko rēķināt. 1 kilooms gan Āfrikā, gan Latvijā var nebūt 1 kilooms. Un kad, piemēram, tādu 4,7+10% izdala ar 1,0-10%, tad iegūst kaut ko jau stipri lielāku par 4,7.

----------


## a_masiks

Runājot par opampiem- no sākuma bija nepieciešams ar testeri izmērīt izejas spriegumus pie dažādām temperatūrām un pārbaudīt, vai analogais gals vispār korekti strādā. Un tikai tad ķerties pie signāla digitalizācijas. 
Varam uzskatīt ka projekts ir atmests divus mēnešus atpakaļ un praktiski jāsāk no nulles. Tikai ņemot vērā izdarītās kļūdas un veicot visus tos darbus un darbiņus, no kuriem tā gribējām izvairīties savu nepilnīgo zināšanu dēļ.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju vēlvienu eksperimentu bet tagat paņēmu lodējamo pastu (īstinezinu vai tā ir ar svinu , vai bezsvina(ROHS compilinant) rezultātā ar šādiem parametriem un tādu lodēšanas profilu man nekas nesalodējās. 
nevarētu būt tā kad tai alvas stieplei ko izmantoju iepriekšējā testā bīj kušanas tempertūra pie 150-160C un tad PT1000 uzrādītie 147-150C būtu reāli, jo tagat man tempertūra bīj virs 190C un svina pastai kas kūst pie 183C vaidzētu salodēties, bet man nekas nesalodējās tātad laikam šitā ir bezsvina kas kūst pie 220C   ::   tā nevarētu būt?.
Laikam būs jāliek vēlreiz Krāsnī un max tempertūra jāliek uz 215C (ja būs +10 grādi tad būs MAx virs 225 kad vaidzētu visam salodēties.
[attachment=0:37dokau4]Testa6.Grafiks.JPG[/attachment:37dokau4]
[attachment=1:37dokau4]Tests_plate2_nekā.JPG[/attachment:37dokau4]

----------


## a_masiks

IMHO štepselim vajadzētu izkust.

----------


## Andrejs

Ja ņēmi bildē redzamo pastu - nav brīnums ka nekas nesanāca  ::   :: 
ka tik profesora kungs nejauc alvas pastu ar lodējamo pastu  ::

----------


## Epis

Es to pastu pirku pirms gada un tur virsū nav nekas rakstīts ka tā būtu lodējamā vai alvas, a kāda ir starpība ?? un kādu tad man īsti vaig ?  

Atkal nekas nesalodējās karsēju līdz 215C kontakts palika tāds gaiši brūns bet plastmasa viņam izkususi nav salīdzinot ar otru standart HEader 0,1pich konektoru tam melnāplastmasa var redzēt kad ir bišķi sākusi kust (laikam melnā krāsa vairāk pievelk)

Skatījos Lodēšanas pastas un šitā manējā pasta Salvats.lv tirgojās 50saņi šeit links 
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=5 ... 30&lang=lv
kas tad īsti ir ar šito pastu ?? der, neder?

vasrbūt īstā pasta ir piemēram šitā (baigi dārgā 8ls)
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=5 ... 87&lang=lv
argusā itkā arī ir kautkas līdzīgs  Lodēšanas pasta 62Sn/36Pb/2Ag 35g
Artikuls: 	NC-223-ASM bet maksā 10,5 ls    ::   (salīdzinājumam manējā maksā salvatā 50saņi)

----------


## a_masiks

1) pasta sūdīga. Ar fēnu un IR slikti lodē, agresīva, pēc mikroelektronikas lodēšanas nepieciešams izmazgāt. + noteikti jau veca palikusi.
2) lodalvu derētu uzlikt, lai ir ar KO lodēt. kaut vai to pašu tevis iemīļoto alvas desiņu.
3) laipni lūdzams IR lodēšanas pasaulē. Sākumam palasi kas ir šajā pašā topikā teikts par IR lodēšanu. Tā lielākoties ir taisnība. Izdari secinājumus un tad varēsi uzdot jautājumus.

PS - par pastām runājot - var būt der šai brīdī vienoties, ka
 "lodējamā pasta" (sadzīves val.) = kusnis, smāķis kas palīdz lodēt, 
"lodalvas pasta" = lodējamā pasta+lodalvas pulveris - pasta kas pati satur lodalvu un spējīga pati salodēt visu ko vajag un ko nevag arī.
Gribēsi atkal mozgas čakarēt kā ar savu kapacitātoru - pasūtīšu dillēs.

PPS - Tavos linkos -pirmā ir lodējamā pasta, otrā ir lodalvas pasta. Bet vari saukt kā gribi. Skat vienu rindiņu augstāk.

----------


## sharps

epi
driizaak jau tas pa 8Ls. argusaa ir pa 10Ls.
labu laicinju atpakalj pats taadu pastu taisiiju. kjeepa jau ir baigaa.

----------


## Epis

Nu tad beidzot man ir skaidrs ar tām pastām un sanāk kad šitā kas ir man nekam neder (kalifonija aizvietotājs), 

Laikam būs rīt jāmin uz Argusu un jāiepērk tā pa 10,50   ::  man liekās kad tur ir 35grami, bet tajā pa 8Ls špricē domāju ka būs mazāk (grami nav rakstīti) + argus pastai ir pdf. dokuments kur ir lodēšanas profils un tur skaidri un gaiši parādīts ka kūst pie 183C, tad es sākumā mēģinššu karsēt līdz 150, ja nekas nelodēsies tad pa 10 grādiem palielinās tempertūru kamēr kautkas salodēsies  ::  Tad arī redzēs vai PT1000 rāda īstos grādus vai tomēr viss ir galīgi garām.

----------


## sharps

epi
argusaa ir pasta pa 10Ls 500gr. tikai vinjiem stokaa paraadaas 6 gab. vairaak nebuushot.
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ee3f1193f8

----------


## a_masiks

1) Argusa lodalvas pasta kusīs pie 140C un lodēsies pie 170C. Varu pat saderēt.
2) Lodējot ar šo pastu es atgādinu savu piedāvājumu - 5Ls par katru fpegas mikrenes atjaunošanu. Tas ir uz pusi lētāk, nekā pasūtīt jaunu.




> Nu tad beidzot man ir skaidrs ar tām pastām


 Tu saki?(C).......
Tad jau tev laikam skaidrs, ka uzmanība jāpievērš izgatavošanas datumam?

----------


## Epis

papētīju savu to pirmo alvas vada spoles iepakojumu un laikam ka tur ir rakstīts Sn63Pb37 apskatoties citas līdzīgus alvas vadus tur dokumentā teikts kad kušanas tempertūra 183C tākā laikam kad tā lodalvas pasta kusīs pie tā paša PT1000 rādījuma ap 147C, un tad sanāk kad es savu Krāsni pēdējā eksperimentā sakarsēju līdz 250C  ::  nav brīnums ka melnā plastmasa sāka kust labi ka silikona izolātors izturēja tam MAX ir līdz 285C  :: 
es ņemšu to pa 10,5 30grami pastu tai ir dokumentācija un būs garantīja kad pie 183g viss lodējās  :: .

----------


## Epis

Jaunā ideja kā taisos mērīt īsto lodēšanas tempertūru ar kādu tiek kausēta Alva un tā ir šāda: 
paņēmu otru PT1000 sensoru uzlodēju uz tās test 1 plates + pieliku klāt vadus un likšu es šito plati tajā vietā kurā lodēsies īstā plate un vadus vilkšu caur krāsns apakšu un sākumā slēgšu klāt vecā PT1000 vietā,
 Viltība ir tur kad lai tas PT1000 ķertu IR starojumu tādu pašu kādu ķer Lodējamā Alva Sn63pb37 es aptinu apkārt PT1000 rezistora kājiņas un salodēju kopā ar Alvu+ pielodēju PT1000 ar visiem apkārt salodētajiem vadiem pie plates līdz ar to man tagat sanāk tāda kā Termo zonde  :: 
Tagat es precīzi varēšu noteikt tempertūru līdz kādai uzkarst alva un to karšanas dinamiku  ::  Protams ceru atkal ieraudzīt to reālo Alvas karšanas dinamiku kura 100% ir lielāka par gaisa karšanas ātrumu (0,5C/s). 

Es nesen arī izmēģināju PT1000 uzlikt metāla apvelku apkārt (tādējādi cerot ka karsīs ātrāk, bet sanāca pretēji karsa vēl lēnāk  ::  
varbūt tādēļ kad atrodās pašā lejā un + stūri, kur ir viss mazākais IR starojums (mazākais staru blīvums) tagat savu termozondi varēšu ielikt īstajā vietā + testēt īsto Alvas matreāla karšanas ātrumu un IR staru ietekmi uz Alvu  ::

----------


## dmd

paga, paga, tev tas termodachiks ir apakshaa un stuurii? 
tu jau nekad neesi dzirdeejos, ka siltais gaiss celjas uz augshu?  :: 

atvaino, man visu laiku likaas, ka paareejie tev kriit virsuu drusku nepamatoti, bet patiesi, vai nebuutu drusku pareizaak vispirms paseedeet, palasiit, padomaat un tikai peectam dariit? pagaidaam tu daudzas elementaaras lietas dari ... teiksim taa - fifiigi.

/atvainojiet translitu.

----------


## Andrejs

> (mazākais staru blīvums)


 = venēras stari purva gāzē (c)  Epi, Tu esi ģēnijs, tikai neatzīts. Visi pārējie ir lūzeri un lohi, viņos var neklausīties. Turpini vien, sagādāsi vēl daudzus jautrus brīžus...


Andrejs

P.S. veselā saprāta resurss ir beidzies, gribas necenzēti lamāties.

----------


## Epis

kautkā man šodien neiet ieliku to savu uzlodēto termozondi krāsnī mēru pretestību skatos 111 omi  ::  bīju aizmirsis to kad pirku 1. PT1000 un 1. PT100 un šitas tad ir tas 100 omu PT sensors, stūlbi sanāk rit tikā braukšu uz Argusu pirkt to pastu bet senstdienās 2 stāvs nestrādā līdz ar to otru PT1000 dabūt es nevarēšu laikam būs jājauc ārā vecais PT1000 un jāliek PT100 vetā. 

Kāda starpība kur tas PT1000 stāv apakšā vai augšā man tač ir Ventilātors kas to gaisu kustina līdz ar to atšķirība nevar būt liela jo gais kustās ātri!

----------


## GuntisK

Nez-raudāt vai smieties. Sajaukt kanifoliju pastas veidā ar lodējamo pastu.   ::  Noņemu Tavā priekšā cepuri, Epi!   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nja... nekas nav tik smieklīgs kā aplauztas ambīcijas... lai gan pateicoties tieši šīm ambīcijām Epis dara iepriekšparedzamas kļūdas. Un iekāpj tieši tajā pļeckā, par kuru apkārtējā tauta viņu tieši brīdina.
Epi, vot kā tu lasi pamācības? Koa? Un kāpēc vienkārši nepasaki ja kaut ko nesaproti? Man bija aizdomas ka opampi var neprecīzi uzrādīt temperatūru. Zinu, ka nav viegli to dabā pārbaudīt, bet tas nav iemesls to nedarīt vispār.... man jau bija aizdomas, ka iemontēsi sensoru kaut kur, kur pagadās. Redz, ir sarpība vai to sensoru pietin cieši klāt pie tena, vai arī ieliek rastāmgalda atvilknē. Abos gadījumos termoregulēšana būs diezgan atšķirīga. Man bija aizdomas ka ietīsi sensoru kā matrjošku n-tajos izolācijas slāņos. Uzmanību pievērsi nebūtiskām lietām, būtisko ignorēji. Sadalīji krāsni uz pusēm lai palielinātu jaudu,  pirms tam pat nensokaidrojis vai sensors mēra pareizi. Tās metāla uzmavas es pieminēju termopāru sakarā, un tieši tāpēc, ka tās man palīdzēja aizkavēt temperatūras pārāk straujās izmaiņas uz termopāra. Vai tavas problēmas bija identiskas? Vai tomēr pretējas?
Labi - kaut kā jau tiksi galā ar termosildīšanu. Būs tas profils kā grāmatā, vai galīgi šķersām - nav būtiski. Nupat tu tuvosies nākošajām problēmām- to, ka detaļas pārkarst bet nepielodējas. Zīmīgi, ka štepselis palika brūns bet pat nepieķērās plāksnei. Tas ir nopietns iemesls padomāt. Var cerēt, ka jana lodalvas pasta uzlabos situāciju. Bet pirms lodēt detalas - der uzspiest nekaudz lodpastu uz nemetāliskas virsmas un izkarsēt krāsnī. Pastai jāizkūst un jāsavelkas vienā pilē, kā dzīvsudrabam. Bez atlikumiem. Ja būs atlikumi - pasta nav svaiga un nekas prātīgs no lodēšanas nesanāks. Kā arī uzzināsi otpimālo lodēšanas temperatūru, ja sekosi šism procesam. Un vēl - lodalvas pastu nevar izmantot BGA mikroshēsmu lodēšanā. Tā bija nākošā pļacka, kurā es gaidīju ka iekāpsi. Bet labi - piecītis par mikreni nav bizness, un ir amorāli nebrīdināt dunduku par gaidāmajām nepatikšanām. BGA jāizmanto kaut kas "multiflux" līdzīgs. Arī dārga pasta, bet bez lodalvas.

----------


## Epis

bīju argusā un izrādās ka tā pasta tirgojās 2 stāvā a tur neviens nestrādās līdz ceturtdienai tākā jāgaida nedēļa  :: . 
labā ziņa tāda kad atradu otru PT1000 (naktī domāju kad vadizēja būt 2 PT1000 un tā arī bīj ka bīju nopircis 2 un otrs ir ielodēts citā paltē tākā tagat to otru PT 1000 ielikšut tajā savā termozondē  un ja mērijumi būs baigi atšķirīgie no vecā tad uzlodēšu otru Opampu un lasīšu abus divus sensorus un visualizēšu tos uz kompja (būs 2 tempertūras grafiki  un tad meklēšu skarības starp un domās kā to visu kotnrollēt . 

īpaši nēsu iedziļinājies līdz pēdējām pāris nedēļām tajās lodēšanas pastās un rīkos, kad es to pastu pirku Ormixā tad pate pārdevēja par to pastu neko nezināja, zināja tikai ka tā ir domāta lodēšanai, un tā arī es domāju, kad tā ir lodējamā, pēc tam es protams lodējot atklājau kad kautkā švaki lodējās (vai pavisam nelodējās) un lodējās tādēļ kad vecais lodāmura gals bīj pa pusei izdedzis un tur vienmēr bīj ieķērusies bišķi alva kas tad laikam ielodējās (a es domāju kad lodē tā pasta ) tagat krāsnī pārliecinājos ka pasta neko nelodē, (ko es varēju darīt krāsnis man pirms gada tad nebīj !! un pārdevēja tik pat gudra kā es rezultāts tad attiecīgs, bet ar to sūda pastu es salodēju savu 208TQFP cyclone II mikreni  (jāpateicās sāčakarētajam lodāmura galam pie kura bīj pielipusi alva kas tad arī lodēja.   
un es to pastu pēc tam izmantoju kalifonija vietā, lai smukāk lodētos ar to alvas vadu un pārlodējot detaļas, bīju sapratis ka tā pasta baigi sūdīgi lodē bet to kad vispār neko nelodē es nezināju līdz pat šai cepšanai krāsnī (kur gandrīz vai visu sadedzināju)

Nekādus Termopārus es pats taisīt negribu, ja aizies tik tālu tad es labāk nopirkšu to IR sensoru pa 5ls.

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtu tomēr jāieliek neatkarigs termometrs tajā kastē un jāpaskatas, ko šis rāda.
Vai arī aiznest to kasti pie termofilmētājiem un tiko izrautu plati pafilmēt.

Padomāju par tādu lietu -  ja ņemam par mērķi pielodēt mikroshēmai teiksim, vienas puses kājas 
sildelementa stienis, slēgts virknē ar etalona pretestību
shēmiņa salīdzina sprieguma kritumu uz etalona un sildelementa
sanāk, ka temperatūra tiek noteikta  TIEšI LODēJAMO ELEMENTU TUVUMā

un tad paliek tikai saprast, kurā momentaa cik jaudas jāiedod un kurā - jāaizvāc prom
un to visu slāpeklī, lai izslēgtu oksidēšanos

----------


## Epis

uztaisīju pirmo testu ar savu Termozondi (PT1000 ietīts stieplēs +salodēts ar alvu) un patiešām rādijumi ir citādāki, jāsaka kad man programma bišķi nogrļukoja ar tiem sikliem bet ar visiem gļukiem tempertūru man vienalga atmega sūtīja kad visu laiku Triac bīj ieslēgts un aizkarsēju krāsni līdz 180C  un uzminiet nu kāds tagad ir tempertūras paātrinājums  ::  
 Dabūju 0,70C/s mērijumu ņemu  no 105C un 100 sekundes vēlāk rādija 175C  ::   Tātad ja salīdzina gaisa silšanas ātrumu 0,5C/s ar tagadējo gais+IR 0,7C/s tad IR dod 29%  klāt pie gaisa tempertūras, bet varbūt šis cipars būs lielāks kad sildelementi iekarsīs vēl vairāk jo pagaidām tikai 1 bīj pavisam sarkans divi tā pa pusei un 1 melns līdz ar to no sildelementiem tika izstaroti kādi 50% IR no MAximālā potenciāla, 

domāju kad varētu bišķi uzlabot to PT1000 (alvas apveklā) pozīciju noliekot viņu vertikāli (tagat viņš man guļ horizontāli ar pielodētu apakšu, līdz ar to vertikālā stāvoklī varētu noķert vairāk IR starus + uzlikt vēl vienu drāts rinķi (pagaidām PT1000 nav visā garumā nosegts. 
+ jālodē vēl viens Opamps lai varētu nolasīt 2 PT1000.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja devējs ir blaukus alvai, kura tajā krasnī sāk kust, tad , kušanas brīdī tie kušanas/sacietēšanas procesi un siltumapmaiņa tajos var izraisīt devēja rādījumu izmaiņas

ieliec vara, alumīnija  vai dzelzs korpusā

----------


## marisviens

Vai lodeejot ar lodaamuru arii kaads meera alvas temperatuuru? Atbilde ir  - nee!
Atraak pie rezultaata var nonaakt, saakumaa uzkarseejot liidz 150C, kam dereeja iebuuveetais termoregulatos (taa kontaktu plaaksniite), tad kurinot uz nebeedu, liidz alva sakuust, kaa tev vajag un tad raujot no pliits aara. kaada noziime, ka dators tev raadiis smalku liikni, ja nekas nebuus pielodeejies. Bulcinju kraasans lielaakaa nepilniiba, ka taa tieshaam meegjina uzcept bulcinju, karsee to vienaadi no visaam puseem....

----------


## Velko

Pag... nupat jau vairs nesaprotu, ko centies panākt. Ja gribi lodēt ar karstu gaisu, tad nelaid IR ne pie plates, ne sensora. Kā to izdarīt te jau pietiekoši daudz ideju samētāts. No savas puses es vēl ieteiktu padomāt par ribām uz sildelementa. Virsmas laukums būs lielāks un vairāk siltuma tiks atdots gaisam, paši sildelementi būs "vēsāki" un tik daudz neizstaros.

Par IR: Kas tev liek domāt ka, ja sensors atradīsies blakus platei, tad tas sils tāpat kā plate? Nu nebūs tā. Pat dažādām detaļām uz plates atšķirsies temperatūra.

----------


## Epis

Sanāk tā ka ar pliku karsto gaisu nekas nesanāk jo pārāk lēnu karst 0,5C/s ir pa maz + IR visu parkarsē līdz ar to ir jāņem vērā arī tas IR starojums, un tagat man PT1000 ar Alvas +vadu cepuri mērīs to "reālo" tempertūru +- ar kādu karsīs lodēsies SMD detaļas, līdz ar to šitas ir īstais, pagaidām viss pareizākais piegājiens pie tās tempertūr mērīšanas, jo es nesaskatu jēgu mērīt atsevišķi IR starojumu izslēdzot gaisa tempertūru, ko tad es pēctam skaitīšu gaisa grādiem klāt IR grādus vai? 

Bez eksperimentiem un testiem re ka nekas nesanāk, un ir daudz visādu nezināmo X faktoru, kas lien ārā tikai eksperimentējot un tad var redzēt kā krāsns uzvedās, kāda ir IR staru ietekme uz lodAlvu un viskautkas cits un tos visus parametrus es tikai tagat sāku redzēt un apzināt viņu ietekmi, piemēram vai kāds no gudrajiem zināja ka IR staru ietekme ir tikai 29%(varbūt bišķi vairāk) no tempertūras? atbilde Nē! jo aprēķināt to ir baigi grūti (ja pat neiespējami)

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā viš ir - tā info lien laukā darba gaitā un tikai tad, kad esi kaut ko uztaisijis, uzzini, kā vajadzēja  :: 

Tomēr tā skābekļa padarīšana jauc gaisu, jo ierobežo siltuma procesus ar oksidāciju un ir daudz tādu lietu, ko  NEVAR  realizēt tad, ja vidē ir skābeklis. Piemēram, ja skābekļa nav, sildelementu var uzkarsēt kaut baltu, 1 mm attālumā no mikrenes  un mērot tā pretestību, iegūt diezgan precīzu priekšstatu par temeperatūru vienā konkreta vietā, kas atrodas tiešā lodējamās detaļas tuvumā un tad vajag uzķert, kad vākt prom.
Karsējošā elementa un karsējamas detaļas temepratūru starpība jau tieši nosaka ātrumu , savukārt skābeklis to pirmo ierobežo

Bet lai labāk saprastu, kā  tur tās temperatūras staigā, es tiešam domāju, ka vajadzēs pasūtīt termofilmēšanu, jo tur var redzēt visas kušanas, sacietēšanas, pārkaršanas utt.

----------


## a_masiks

> piemēram vai kāds no gudrajiem zināja ka IR staru ietekme ir tikai 29%(varbūt bišķi vairāk) no tempertūras? atbilde Nē! jo aprēķināt to ir baigi grūti (ja pat neiespējami)


 Nelecies ja nezini nekā par tēmu. Gudrajiem pie dirsas tavi no hvz kura  pirksta izsūkātie 29% jo ja tādi arī ir - tie attiecas tikai un vienīgi uz TAVAS krāsns konstruktīvām īpašībām. Kā jau te teica - uzliec starp plati un teniem paplāti - IR starojums būs tuvu 0. Izslēdz  ventilātoru un 90% no siltuma būs IR. Gudrie sēž pie saviem fēniem un ņirdz par ākstu, kurš domā ka tas tūlīt uz paspīdēs ar savu gudrību un ieliks kloķi profiņiem. Spīdi, spīdi... 
PS - varu apskatīties radiokonstruēšanas pamatos - tur bija metodika radiātoru aprēķiniem, kur tika ņemti vērā gan konvekcija no virsmas, ga IR starojums... ibio - neiespējamais aprēķins. Par sevi sīkaļa runā, nevis par pārējo tautu.

Parējai tautai -Big Sorry. Neizturēja nervi šito ākstu.

----------


## sharps

Epi paklausies ko gudraaki cilveeki tev saka. paklausies ko a_masiks tev par to IR  izstaroshanu saka. aizliec priekshaa blekji un viss buus chikeniekaa. ko vari njemties ar to IR.
panjem papeeti fiziku kaa mainaas IR starojuma pluusma atkariibaa no izstarojamaa kjermenja temperatuuras. ja tev temperatuura mainiisies 2 reizes, tad IR pluusma mainiisies 16 reizes. kaa arii nevareesi izmeeriit IR temperatuuru konkreetam kjermenim ja nezinaasi e (epsilon), kas nosaka kjermenja iipatneejo izstaroshanas speeju. visiiem "gudrajiem" laazertermomentriem tie ir piedziiti videji 0.95 (ja nemaldos) vai arii manuaali tos ievada atkariibaa no materiaala uz kura tiek meeriita temperatuura.

nenocietos laikam!!!

----------


## Raimonds1

Sākam lamāties  :: 

Skumji, ka pie apmēram 10 forumā iesaistīto neturam to, ka kāds kaut ko nezina un uz savas pieredzes mēģina tās iemaņas iegūt
Tieši būtu labi, ja te ietusētu vēl kādi, kas uzdotu pavisam interesantus jautājumus   ::    Kas attiecas uz Epi, viņš lidz būtībai aizurķēsies  :: 
 Interesanti tomēr, kā būtu , ja vispirms nebūtu skābeklis tajā kastē un tad vēl tur būtu teiksim 2 vai 3 atmosfēras, tad siltuma pārneses procesi būtu citi, nu kā pie augstspiediena zupas vārīšanas   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Moš tās plates vieglāk lodēt sametot plati ar visām detaļām krāsnī reizē ar malku?   ::  Diemžēl Epis mētājas no vienas lietas uz otru-sākumā bija CNC vadība, tad kkāds MEGA-oscilogrāfs, roboti ar videosensoriem, hvz kas vēl, tagad krāsns nu jau nonāca līdz IR sensoriem.

----------


## dmd

Raimonds1, nu bet epis taku nemaz neklausās. bija normāli padomi - taisīt to krāsni līdzīgāku fēnam. 
bet nē! epis jau neko nepārtaisīs! tā vietā var piepirkt kādus 3 sensorus un domāt, ka izdosies tā piemānīt BGA. 

nu padomāsim, kuras no šīm lietām vislabāk apsorbē infrasarkano starojumu - 1) brūna plate, 2) belna mikroshēma, 3)spīdīga alva

var jau būt, ka es smagi kļūdos, taču man šķiet, ka vispirms uzkarsīs mikrene, tad plate un kautkad nenoteiktā nākotnē arī pats BGA, kuram pa infrasarkanajiem stariem nospļauties, un vienīgais siltums, ko jams saņem ir no sakarsušās plates. (kuras temperatūra principā ir neizmērāma jebkādā vienkāršā veidā.

----------


## Velko

Vēl pirms tam pamatīgi uzkarsīs un, manuprāt, izcepsies "kapacitātori" un citas sīkās detaļas. Vai varbūt Epis plāno tās lodēt vēlāk ar parasto lodāmuru?!

----------


## sharps

lietderiigi jau buutu ar kraasni BGA palodeeties. ar feenu dazhreiz kaada shaiziite var iznaakt.
bet tam projektam jaapieiet drusku nopietnaak.

----------


## Epis

Vai ta melnā krāsā mikrenes nepievelk IR starus un nekarst ?? man likās kad melnā krāsa absorbē vissus starus (100% tas attiecās uz redzamajiem  :: 
Folījs ko dara atstaro vai absorbē IR starus ??? (man liekās ka atstaro vai tā patiešām ir? 
ja folījs atstaro tad laikam ka vaidzētu aplīmēt visu krāsns iekšpusi ar folīju un tad dabūtu vēl lielāku IR starojumu  ::  varbūt ka tad varētu sasniegt 0,9-1 C/s karšanas dinamiku.

GuntiK Apskaties uzmanīgāk SMD lodējamā Krāsns Strādā un  no elektroniskās puses + no programmas puses ir pabeigta vienīgi paliek tā pieregulēšana un testēšana tākā nēsu es nekāds Termofiziķis tad kā redzi tas nav tik vienkārši. 

Ja tie sildelementi dod normālu IR starojumu tad man viņš arī ir obligāti (principa pēc) jāizmanto,  un jākontrollē tāpat kā gaisa tempertūra, savādāk sanāk tā kad samaksāju naudu par krāsni un neizmantoju visas piedāvātās īpašibas, ieskaitot IR starojumu, tākā nekādus metālus staru absorbēšanai es tur nelikšu lai spīd un karsē.

Tik traki līst tajos visos tempertūras aprēķinos,lasīt veselu grāmatu kaudzi es toč negribu, ja man kādreiz baigi smalki vaidzēs kautko rēķināt es labāk dabūšu kādu FEA programmu (man jau ir pāris Dēmo versijas, es tik nēsu skatījies vai termodinamiku tur var modelēt!), kurā var uzrasēt 3D modeļus un uzmodelēt attiecīgo situāciju, šāda pieredze man jau ir ar mehāniku, kur sākumā mēģināju lasīt grāmatas (krievu valodā, jo LV nekā biblotekās nebīj)  kautko rēķināt un sapratu ka nekas ar 3D aprēķiniem uz priekšu neiet, un tad pāris mēnešus pameklēju, papētīju FEA programmas izvēlējos to demo versīju kas viss mazāk limitētā un fiksi uzkonstruēju savas konstrukcijas, uzliku slodzes, pēc pāris minūtēm rezultāts gatavs un var pētīt + vēl uzlabot konstrukciju.

----------


## dmd

es padodos. 

gandrīz vai gribās ņemt un ātri uzcirst kādu krāsniņu, kā proof of concept,  taču nav ne laika ne naudas  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet kaut kā tās rūpnieciskas krāsnis taču nodrošina tos procesus un viss notiek, vai nu ventilē, vai piesedz ar foliju, vai kā, bet viss cepās. Vajag izlasīt tos failus par tam krasnīm līdz galam , paskatities filmiņas parr termodinamiku. Un vispar - mēģinājumu un kļūdu, tajā skaita - stulbu kļūdu metode arī ir metode  :: 

es tā saprotu, ka fēno un cepj mikrenes ar mainīgiem panākumiem pagaidām tikai Epis un A_masiks bet pārejie piedalās ar teoriju un dažiem praktiskiem ieteikumiem. Kas attiecas uz karšanas ātrumu, tad ir daži risinājumi - jauda, tilpums, sildītāja temperatūra, tiešs sildītaja tuvums lodējamam materiālam, slāpeklis, spiediens, ventilācija.
Kas atteicas uz to, ko vajag un ko nevajag mācīties, tad pašlaik, atšķiribā no 10-20 gadu pagātnes ir pilns nets ar info, grafikiem, multenem un kaut vai intuitivu prieksstatu par procesiem var dabūt diezgan ātri. Nu un ja kondensaātors izsvila, tad vajag palasīties, kas ir polārie, kas nepolārie, kas ir darba spriegums un tā...

----------


## GuntisK

Epim: http://rapidshare.com/files/60770721/01-_2006.pdf   . Nokačā šito failu un paskaties kā cilvēki citur taisa SMD "pečkas". Vai arī : http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... v%26sa%3DN  .

----------


## Epis

Pēc GuntisK iedotā linka sanāk tā kad vaig krāsni kurai uz 1Litru gaisa būtu 100W man tagat sanāk uz 1Litru gaisa 108,3W + konvekcija.  ::  (vairāk nekā vaig) (12Litri un 1300W) tākā krāsns ir darīga priekš SMD lodēšanas .  
vispār man tajā Krāsnī ir tomēr daudz visādu spraugu kautvai tam pašam Konvekcijas ventilātoram kurš ir primitīvi pieskrūvēts visapkārt ir ap 0,5mm spraugas + pie pašām stikla durbīm arī visā garumā  virs 0,5-1mm sprauga varbūt ka tomēr vaig kārtīgāk mēģināt noizolēt to krāsni jo viņa ir tā šausmīgi pavirši uztaisīta (par tādu cenu 27ls neko labāku nevar vēlēties). 
+varbūt ja izlīmētu to folīju (ar silikona izolātoru punktveidīgi lai starp folīju un korpusu paliek neliela gaisa sprauga kas kalpotu kā papildus izolātor slānis, varētu samazināt korpusa karšanu līdz ar to arī samazinātos siltumazudumus, jo tagat sanāk ka korpus absorbēvirs 90% (gandrīz visu) IR starojumu, + varbūt tā gaisa tempertūra tik švaki ceļās dēļ tā kad krāsnīj vispār nav izmantoti nekādi izolācijas matreāli (no ārpuses) tākā ir baigi lielie siltuma zudumi un varbūt tad tāpēc arī gais silst ar tik švaku ātrumu 0,5C/s, jo tajā PDF aprakstā viņiem bīj krāsns pa 60mārciņām (60ls) par tādu naudu domāju kad krāsnīj būs siltumizolācija (manai nav nekā). 

Par to programmu tajā pdf. tad man arī bīj doma to kontrolli taisīt savādāku, bet kamēr nav līdz galam zināmi visi karšanas ātrumi dinamikas timēr šitas pats Proporcionālais variants der. (var arī vispār bez tā iztikt)

dmd nav ko gaidīt paņem un nopērc Krāsni un sāc arī eksperimentēt  :: .

----------


## dmd

es domāju, ka es ;nemtu un no nulles visu taisītu - mazu skārda kastīti, tad kautko izolējošu, tad lielāku kastīti. nez, būs noskaņojums, varbūt arī uztaisīšu, laigan pagaidām man intereses par smd un bga nav.
 ņemos ar tiem pašiem vecajiem DIP korpusiem un fotorezistu, BGA un maketplates bardaka vietā  ::

----------


## Epis

izklāju folīju apakšai augšai un vienam sāniem, palika neapklāta ventilātora puse un pretējā puse daļēji apklāta, jo starp tiem sildelementiem ir grūti kautko izlīmēt, apmēram puse tagat ir ar folīju pārklāta  ::  
krāsns tagat  ārā uz loģijas žūst.

nu jā pārsvarā krāsns ir patiešām domāta priekš BGA paku un citu bezkāju mikreņu lodēšanai, kuras nav iespējams normāli ar lodāmuru pielodēt, un šādos minī iepakojumos liek ar vien biežāk viss jaunākās tehnoloģijas mikrenes, kuras jau ražo tikai BGA pakās līdz ar to ja grib piekļūt pie viss jaunākajām tehnalogījām tad jātaisa sava cepeškrāsns  :: , 
kā spilgts piemērs tam ir šī pate ciklon III mikrene kur mazākās 5000,10000 Loģiku mikrenes ir piejama tikai vienā 144 QFP iepakojumā visi pārējie ir BGA, un micro BGA(vēl mazāki),

----------


## Raimonds1

Paskatijos Discovery, kā cep cheesecake un tur tās kūkas uz lentas iet cauri krāsnij

Tātad, varētu 2 vai 3 zonu krāsni, kur katrā uzstāda temperatūru un ta plate fiziski pārvietojas

tad karšanas /dzišanas ātrumu varētu diezgan viegli regulēt.

----------


## Delfins

Ai, Raimonds1, tu ar savām idejām... Cilvēks nevar nomērīt temperatūru precīzi.. kur nu vēl `lentu` uztaisīt... (gan jau viņam vajadzēs 3 papildus ciklonus tās kontrolēšanai)

----------


## Epis

Šeit pēdējie krāsns uzlabojumi bildēs  :: 
lai gan PT1000 ir jau pielodēts pie plates vēl jānoķelē lodējuma vieta lai tā neuztvertu IR starus un turētu sensoru vertikāli.
[attachment=0:6drn55fq]SMD_krasns_folij_izolacija.JPG[/attachment:6drn55fq]
[attachment=1:6drn55fq]SMD_krasns_ventil-izolacija.JPG[/attachment:6drn55fq]

----------


## a_masiks

> lietderiigi jau buutu ar kraasni BGA palodeeties. ar feenu dazhreiz kaada shaiziite var iznaakt.
> bet tam projektam jaapieiet drusku nopietnaak.


 Tev nav tasinība. Mūsu kantorī lieto gan Leistera fēnus, gan Ersas IR lodējamo stendu.
Sākumā iepirka parastos Leisterus - http://www.klappenbach.de/html/hot_jet_s.html   - ap 200-300LS
Praktiski, miniatūri celtniecības fēni ar regulējamu jaudu un regulējamu gaisa padevi. Temperatūra  - hvz, jo temperatūra ir fizikāla funkcija no jaudas, gaisa plūsmas un nomaināmās sprauslas diametra. Var empīriski atrast optimālo režīmu, un pie tā pieturēties.
Tagad lietojam šoš - http://www.klappenbach.de/html/hot-jet_s_digital.html.  - ciparu indikācija, precīza tempeatūra /ja neskaita termopāra aukstā gala dreifu/ - praktiski tas pats leisters, tikai nokomplektēts ar E5CK Omron termokontrolieri - http://www.logicalcontrols.com/Omron/om ... ntrols.htm
Kontrolieris derīgs daudz dažādiem uzdevumiem, bet nav lēts.... Leisters ar šo kontrolieri maksā ap 800Ls.
Lai iegūtu autorizāciju remontiem bija jāpērk šis - http://chipindustry.ru/library/DOC000055827.pdf
Ar lāzera tēmekli lai trāpītu precīzi mikroshēmai....  ::  
Vienīgais kas tai Ersai labs - tā ir reklāma. Plastmasas detaļas apkūst, šausmīgi ilgi lodējas, lai arī reklamē šauri norobežotu karsēšanas joslu /kas savā būtībā ir tieši kaitīgi platei/ - siltums tik un tā izplatās tālu apkārt, mūsu specifikai - mikroBGA lodēšanai maz derīgs jo mazākais laukums ko var apsildīt ir 2x2cm - /pretējā gadījumā tur nekas sakarīgs vairs nenotiek/,  bet tas ir stipri par daudz telefonu čipiem, kur procis ir 1x1cm un sīkie elementi 3x3mm vai pat 1,5x1,5mm. Rezultātā - Ersa stāv darbnīcas stūrī un klājas ar puteķliem. Tāpēc ka cilvēkiem jāstrādā, nevis pirksti vēdeklī jāvicina.
Pavisam nesen savām vajadzībām iegādājos šo - http://www.latmedia.lv/index.php?produc ... f3af9362a5
Ideāls variants, ar visu termo kontroli. Mazi trūkimi ir šādi - nav termo indikācijas /lai gan esmu redzējis tieši šādus un par līdzīgu cenu ar indikāciju/,  neinteliģenta termoregulācija /Epim vēl trakāk/  t.i. - ja par daudz - tā atslēdz 100%, ja par maz - tā ieslēdz 100%.  
PS - Omron kontrolieris izmanto predefinētu dinamisko diapazonu - nu piemēram : +- 10C no uzstādītās temperatūras strādā PWM (impulsa platuma modulācija), tuvojoties vajadzīgajai temperatūrai sildelemetu sāk īsiem impulsiem atslēgt, lai nebūtu temperatūras pārlēciens - maigā stabilizēšana. 
Tad nu tas lētais fēns izrādījās gana labs un gana derīgs mājās vajadzībām. Profesionāli lietot lēto ķīnieti tomēr  būs problemātiski fēna ventilātora dēļ - skaļš un man šķiet nedrošs.
Rezumē - ar fēnu sanāk daudz mazāk šaizītes nekā ar IR krāsni /vienīgās reālās šaizītes ir tad, kad uzliek šauru spraulsu, lielu gaisa plūsmu un aizpūš pa gaisu mikreni/. Visas šaizes ar fēnu novērš vienkārši - noņem visas uzmavas uzgriež 3/4 no max gaisa plūsmas, 250C - rezultāts ir stabils un kvalitatīvs.

----------


## Epis

manā gadījumā Fēns nekam neder, jo man vaig salodēt visu plati, nevis nolodēt kādu detaļu un pielodēt kādu vienu detaļu. , šitajā savā krāsnī es varēšu mierīgi ielikt 4 mazās C_III plates (man tagat ir tikai 2 PCB) un tad 5-6 minūtēs plate salodēta, tākā domu pa fēniem es jau pašā sākumā uzreiz atmetu un izlēmu kad vaig tieši krāsni.

Tagat ziemassvētkos baigais slikums uznācis kautko darīt, un tāpat man jāgaida līdz 4 dienai ka argusā 2 stāvs strādās lai to LodAlvas pastu nopirktu.

vispār man liekās kad RS232 komunikācija gļuko, jo pēdējos testos kad nosūtīju datus no kompja atmegai, mega negribēja iet pēc programmas (to varēja redzēt grafikā), un bīj tādi visādi gļuki, un skaidrs ir viens ka atmegas kodā kļūdu nav jo pirmstam kods gāja tākā kautkas ar komunikāciju īsti nav kārtībā, moš vainīgs Baudrate uzstādījums kas kompim ir 4800 Bps, pieņemot ja kompis sūta signālus pareizi tad mega viņus saņem ar 0,2% kļūdu jo man tur stāv 1Mhz iekšējai pulkstenis un pēc aprēķinātiem parametriem mega datus saņem ar 4807,6 Bps (šodien aprēķināju, prmstam rēķinājis nebīju) un sanāk kļūda 0,156% (noapaļojot 0,2% (kā rakstīts Atmegas dokumentā, ka pie 1Mhz clk un 4800 Bps kļūda būs 0,2%), ko es tagat izdarīju ir nomainīju kompim Com porta baudrate uz 4808 bps, varbūt ka tagat vairs gļuku nebūs, ja būs tad kautkas jādara, jo tā atstāt to īsti nevar, ka proga kad grib iet un kad negrib neiet!

----------


## a_masiks

Vecīt! Baigi kruta!   ::   Četras C-III plates reizē?
Tad jau masveida ražošanu sāksi, vai ne? Krutāku nekā HansaElektronikā?
Man palika tikai pāris neskaidrības - kā domā lodēt tās plāksnes, kurām detaļas esi izvietojis no abām pusēm? Ja nemaldos - filtra kondiķus  C-III platei esi iebāzis zem C-III.... šamie taču nobirs zemē, kad lodēsi virsū C-III... vai arī otrādāk - nobirs C-III kad lodēsi kondiķus....
Un vēl - vai esi jau pasūtījis lodalvas pastas stencilus? Vienkāršiem vārdiem runājot - tās nerūsējošā metāla plaksnītes ar kvadrātiskiem caurumiem lai var precīzi uzsmērēt to pastu uz plāksnes? Lieki pieminēt, ka stencils ir individuāli jāpasūta katrai PCB plates versijai. Pretējā gadījumā IR krāsnij nav nekādas jēgas... jo tad nāksies IR krāsnī lodēt tikia 1 mikroshēmu un pārējās detaļas + mikrenes - ar rociņām un lodāmuru...   ::   :: 






> tākā domu pa fēniem es jau pašā sākumā uzreiz atmetu un izlēmu kad vaig tieši krāsni.


 Būtu darījis otrādāk -  jau tagad testētu savas C-III plates otro vai trešo versiju.

----------


## Epis

pielodēju pie Atmegas8535 plates papildus 7 kapacitātorus; piecus 0,2uF(SMD 0805), vienu 4,7uf un vienu 10uf, pirmstam man bīj tikai viens 330uf, man liekās ka viens no gļuku cēloņiem varēja būt to kapacitātoru trūkums, jo laikam pie tā 1Mhz varētu kristies spriegums, agrāk arī bīju novērojis gļukus, bet tas bīj atkal dēļ slikta barošanas bloka kad programmējot pie mikrenes baigi kritās spriegums zem 3V, un protams ka pēc programmēšanas mikrene negāja, mērījis spriegumu tagat nēsu, bet ja tie sprieguma kritumi ir īslaicīgi pie 1Mhz frekvences tad es ar savu oscilu viņus redzēt tāpat nevarēšu  ::  (kamēr neuztaisīšu 60msps oscilu tikmēr augstās frekvences ir nesasniedzamas ). 
Kautkad rīt būs jātestē krāsns  :: .

Ja būs jātaisa kādreiz viarāk par 3-4 platēm līdz kādām 10-30 tad to stencil var pasūtīt.

Kāds zin kurās vietās to stencil plāksni var uztaisīt ? un cik maksā ?

----------


## dmd

a kāda ir lielā galaideja? ko tu beigās taisīsi no tā visa?

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik tad pēc papīriem tā mikrene programmēšanas un darba režīmā ampērus patērē ?

Uztaisi ar 3 kārtīgu rezervi no kārtīga 50Hz trafa, tiltiņa un stabilizatora, lai barošanas avotu kā traucējumu cēloni varētu izslēgt.

----------


## Epis

itkā jau patērē baigi maz, apskatījos grafikos pie 1Mhz iekšējā oscilātora ēd ap 1,5ma tas ir pats procis bez IO vadiem un man ir pieslēgti 2 IO vadi viens pie Led diodes (ap 20ma) otrs MOC3041 ēd 15ma kopā 35+1,5 itkā baigi maz bet tās 1.5ma ēd ar to augsto frekvenci, līdz ar to domāju ka tas lielais 330uf CAP nevar tik lielā ātrumā padot tik daudz, tur bīj kautkāda formula (tīri sarežģita) vārdsakot es te google pameklēju un bišķi palasīju par tiem Bypass Capacitor, tur bīj kautkādi piemēri kā rēķināt un tā es arī izdomāju ka tagati  vissam vaidzētu būt normai jo domāju ka šitiem 0,2uf darbojās normāli pie virs Mhz frekvencēm, 




> a kāda ir lielā galaideja? ko tu beigās taisīsi no tā visa?


 man ir daudz ko taisīt (vesela čupa ar detaļām no digikey), kuras gribās iemēģināt un padarbināt, bet nu tāds viss lielākais mērķis kas ir pāri visiem šiem te sīkajiem un jau velkās vairākus gadus ir iegriezt to vītni  :: 
Var pat teikt tā, ar vītni viss sākās un ar vitni arī beigsies  ::

----------


## GuntisK

...un būtu jau sen beidzies, ja klausītu kaut vienu kurš tev padomus deva.   ::  Starp citu-ar to lodēšanas pastu uzmanies, jo: WARNING: Solderpaste is highly toxic.Prevent any skin contact with solderpaste.

----------


## a_masiks

> Ja būs jātaisa kādreiz viarāk par 3-4 platēm līdz kādām 10-30 tad to stencil var pasūtīt.
> 
> Kāds zin kurās vietās to stencil plāksni var uztaisīt ? un cik maksā ?


 Nu un kā domā VIENU SMD mikreni pielodēt? Ar žileti sadalīsi balto alvas strīpiņu dozās un veidosi smilšu kūciņas uz m/s laukumiem? Jeb tomēr ņemsi rokās nīsto lodāmuru? A nafiga tad tev cepeškrāsns? 

Kur pasūtīt? Nezinu. Iesit guglē, bet cik atceros -ķīnieši niekojās ar tādām lietām. Vai pasūti tepat uz vietas lāzergriešanu. Lēti nebūs nekur.
======================================
Atgriežoties pie krāsns  -  man aizdomas, ka teni ir par zemu un pārāk tālu viens no otra. Viņi veidos divas karstās joslas, starp kurām būs vēsa zona. Karstajās joslās būs par karstu, vēsajā nekas nelodēsies. Un man šķiet, ventilātors nelīdzēs. Ieliec baltu papīra lapu, ieslēdz krāsni un pats redzēsi kuras vietas lapai paliek brūnas....

----------


## Vikings

Man ar liekas, ka stencilus varētu taisīt ar lāzergriešanu un cik esmu dzirdējis, ja meistars pazīstams tad nemaz tik megadārga lāzergriešana nav.

Offtopic par vītni.
Epi, tā tu man reiz arī neatbildēji uz jautājumu - tā kā TurboCNC pēdējā vesija atbalsta enkoderi uz špindeļa un vairāku gājienu vītnes griešanas G komandas, kādēļ vienkāršāk neiet pa tādu ceļu?

----------


## egilssk

Sekojot šai diskusijai (faktiski Epa monologam ar citu komentāriem) man radās dažas pārdomas un ieteikumi
- pirms pāris gadiem man vajadzēja mazā sērijā (~200. gab) izgatavot moduļus, kuros bija izmantota BGA lodēšanas tehnoloģija. Lodēja man Rīgā profesionāls kantoris un zinu, kā to dara.
1) PCB tev būs jāpasūta ar silkscreen (krasu apzīmējumiem), jo citādi nevar precīzi chipu uzlikt uz plates.
2) Bez trafareta  (stencil) neiztiksi. Priekš BGA prasās ar lāzeri griestais. Tādus Latvijā netaisa. 
Cena ~200. EUR. (10. cm. x 10. cm.)
3) Lodēšana nav dārga (kopā ar citām komponentēm ~3 - 5 Ls.par plati.
4) *Lodēt BGA nav tik vienkārši, kā tev liekas.*
Ja sakaita tavu izdoto naudu un patērēto laiku, šaubos vai pašam tev iznāks lētāk (pieskati klāt vēl sabojātos chipus un plates).
Bet ja tevi intresē process, tad vēlu veiksmi.

----------


## Vikings

> Cena ~200. EUR. (10. cm. x 10. cm.)


 Cik zinu, Latvijā vairākās vietās ir lāzergriešanas galdi. Viens mans paziņa arī kaut ko bija pasūtījis pie pazīstama lāzergriezēja un diezgan lielas virsmas apstrāde neizmaksāja īpaši daudz, ja nemaldos kaut kur ap 20Ls. Domāju, neliels stencila izgriešana neizmaksātu īpaši vairāk.
Vēl ideja - vai izmaksu samazināšanai nevar izmantot vairākus standarta stencilus dažādiem mikroshēmu korpusiem? PIemēram, viens priekš TQFP100, cits priekš SO8 utt. Skaidrs gan ir viens, ja detaļas saliktas ļoti blīvi tad tā nevar darīt, bet varbūt ir kāda iespēja izmatot atsevišķus stencilus.

----------


## egilssk

Šaubos, jo precizitātei ir jābūt ~ 0,01mm un darbagaldam jāpazīst GERBER faili.

----------


## a_masiks

*Vikings*



> vai izmaksu samazināšanai nevar izmantot vairākus standarta stencilus dažādiem mikroshēmu korpusiem?


 Nē nevar. Bez stencila vēl nepieciešams pozicionēšanas stends vai paņēmiens pozicionēt PCB un stencilu.Maza izmēra un vienas m/s stencilu nav iespējams pozicionēt, vai ari speciāli uz PCB ir jāparedz vieta un jāpieskrūvē rāmis stencila pozicionēšanai. Tas nenormāli palielina PCB plates izmērus. Stencilus izmanto pārsvarā  SMD m/s un elementu lodēšanai. BGA korpusiem stencils nav nepieciešams. Ja nu vienīgi m/s renovācijai lodalvas kāju atjaunošanai. Savukārt mājas apstākļos lodēt SMD korpusus nevis ar lodāmuru bet ar lodpastu un stencilu - var tikai tikai tāds, kas nedraudzējas ar galvu un kam ir par daudz liekās naudas.

----------


## Epis

egilssk kas tas bīj pa lodēšanas kantori??
 kautkad sen atpakaļ es jau intresējos par to bga lodēšanu un laikam alfai bīj tā kad viņi sāk kautko lodēt ar naudām pie 600eiro un tad plašu skaitam jābut virs 100 savādāk jau nav izdevīgi. 
Par izdoto naudu man patīk reķināt tā kad gada laikā es iztērēju mazāk naudas uz savām mikrenēm (arī cnc dzelžiem) un visu pārējo nekā maksā studīju maksu kādā no universitātēm, vai koledzām, var teikt ka es pat esu ietaupījis + rezultātā praktiski noderīga ierīce  ::  un jautri pavadīts laiks  :: .

Esu skatījies bildes netā kā tur uzspiež to pastu uz mikrenes kājām liek iekšā krāsnī un tad viss salodējās tīri normāli +pāris salipušu kāju un viss, tur tā pasta bīj kā caurspīdīgi zila želeja špricē, kāda ir tā starpība starp to argus pastu pa 10,5ls un tādām želej pastām špricēs ?? 

offtops pa vitni 
es tač tajā cnc sadaļā jau esu bieži teicis kādēļ parastās LTp porta CNC progas neder.

----------


## Vikings

> Nē nevar.


 Nu skaidrs.




> uzspiež to pastu uz mikrenes kājām


 A kur problēma uzlikt mikreni uz plates, paskatīties mikroskopā un katru kāju pielodēt? Tikai nestāsti, ka aizies mazāk laiks - tāpat vai nu pa vienai kājai jāspiež pasta vai pa vienai kājai jāpielodē. Un kā, spiedīsi pastu, piemēram, TQFP100 korpusam? Kad otru pusi smērēsi pirmā jau būs izsmērēta visur tikei ne tur kur vajag. Vēl kamēr mikreni uz plates nopozicionēsi plasta izsmērēsies kur nevajag.




> LTp porta CNC progas neder


 Vot tagad gribas uz blakus istabā stāvošās virpas uzmest divus motorus, uz špindeļa enkoderi un ar TurboCNC uzgriezt kaut kādu vītni. Vienkārši tā lai parādītu, ka tas ir iespējams.




> jautri pavadīts laiks


 ???

----------


## egilssk

SMD
adrese Brīvības 214/11 (VEF teritorijā)
tel.  7271315
Var sarunāt pat vienu plati.

----------


## M_J

Esmu taisījis http://www.volburg.lv . Protams, labprātāk viņi taisa lielākas partijas, bet ir bijušas arī kādas izmēģinājuma partijas, kur plate ir četros eksemplāros. Ar viņiem vajag sakontaktēties jau plates projektēšanas procesā, jo ir nianses, kas jāievēro, lai viņi to plati varētu salodēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

ar kādu lodāmuru zem mikroskopa lodē?

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Ar jebkuru, kurš ir uzkarsis līdz 300 -350C.
Pārējais ir atkarīgs no veicamās lodēšanas specifikas - cik tievs tas gals ir vajadzīgs....

----------


## Raimonds1

tad vajag to lodaamuru uz skruuves preciizi pozicioneet un tikai lodeet

----------


## GuntisK

Epi-saki ko gribi, bet Es Tevi nu nekādi nesaprotu.(iestarpināšu to cnc virpu). Parēķini cik izmaksāja visi tavi eksperimenti, mikrenes, visa tā čakarešanās ar ko pašlaik nodarbojies, lai iegūtu cnc virpas vadību, un salīdzini ar cenu ko izdotu par parstu trešo Pentiumu (Man TurboCNC "lido" pat uz 133MHz kompja), kas vadītu virpu. Starpība domāju būtu IEVĒROJAMA.

----------


## Epis

Ja tā lodAlvas pasta ir tāda bigi biezā un alvas tur ir tik daudz ka kūstot tas tilpums īpaši nemainās tad moš viņu var samaisīt ar to Lodējamo pastu kura veicina to lodēšanos un tad arī tā lodējamā pasta to lodalvas pastu izlīdzinās vienmērīgāk pa visu laukumu, + būs vieglāk to pastu dozēt (varēs vairāk likt, jo mazus gabalus jau baigi grūti uzlikt a tā uzliec pikuci izsmērē pa visām kājām un lodē  :: 
Rīt īsti redzēs kas ir ar tām pastām un kādast tur ir tās lodēšanas iespējas.

neliels oftops pa to cnc.



> Vot tagad gribas uz blakus istabā stāvošās virpas uzmest divus motorus, uz špindeļa enkoderi un ar TurboCNC uzgriezt kaut kādu vītni. Vienkārši tā lai parādītu, ka tas ir iespējams.


 Vītni jau uzgriezt varēsi, bet runa arī gāja par visa processa kopējo kontrolli, ka tiek uzraudzidzīts katrs motors un ja kautkas neiet pēc plāna tad attiecīgi reaģē, piemēram ja tev virpojot ieķerās instruments matreālā ko dara tādā gadījumā turboCNC proga (man liekās ka neko turpina programmu) un tad tu ņem pats un slēdz visu ārā (man tā ir bījis ļoti bieži un parasti rezultātā nolūzt grieznim kāda no malām, izregulējās intrumenti + matreāls saskrāpējās, šitā var sabojāt gan apstrādājamo matreālu gan arī pašu iekārtu un lai tā nebūtu vaig kādu progammu kas to visu uzrauga un tādos momentos reaģē attiecīgi. 
Tākā vairāk runa jau ir par kvalitāti + drošību un garantīju tam ka iekārta pate sevi nesabojās un detaļa tiks uztaisīta + kā papildus bonus autonoma darbiba, bez datora un enerģijas ekonomija (jo kompi nevaig).

----------


## Vikings

> tad vajag to lodaamuru uz skruuves preciizi pozicioneet un tikai lodeet


 Ko tur vajag pozicionēt? Noliec plati zem mikroskopa, nopozicionē mikreni, pielodē diametrāli pretējās kājas lai mikrene neizkustētos un tad pa vienai kājai uz priekšu. Neredzu vajadzību lodāmuru vēl kaut kur stiprināt. Pats lodēju ar Weller WS51 staciju ar asu uzgali. It kā nesūdzos.

----------


## Raimonds1

vispar jau varētu lodēt izlaižot 1 vai 2 kājas ar 5 uzgaļiem uzreiz un viss

----------


## a_masiks

* Raimonds1*
Nesapratu - ko vispār ar to gribēji teikt?

----------


## Vikings

> moš viņu var samaisīt ar to Lodējamo pastu kura veicina to lodēšanos


 Ja nemaldos tad alvas pastā kusnis jau ir klāt. Tā kā nezinu vai būs baigā jēga.




> piemēram ja tev virpojot ieķerās instruments matreālā ko dara tādā gadījumā turboCNC proga


 Kur problēma motora draiverim pielikt enkoderi un ja, piemēram, nav atstrādāti pēdējie 20 soļi, draiveris saprot, ka ass nekustās un uz TurboCNC padod Estop komandu? Momentā viss apstāsies.




> enerģijas ekonomija (jo kompi nevaig)


 Vot šito nesaprotu - špindeli griež, piemēram, 5kW motors un tu uztraucies par +- 100W patēriņu? Pie tam, kas tev liedz nopirkt TurboCNC sourci, pārkompilēt uz Linuxu un izmantot to uz kādas FPGA Linux bāzes? Vai arī nokonfigurē savu CIII kā x86 proci un laid oriģinālo TCNC. Būs tev ekonomija + varēsi modificēt softu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vītni jau uzgriezt varēsi, bet runa arī gāja par visa processa kopējo kontrolli, ka tiek uzraudzidzīts katrs motors un ja kautkas neiet pēc plāna tad attiecīgi reaģē, piemēram ja tev virpojot ieķerās instruments matreālā ko dara tādā gadījumā turboCNC proga (man liekās ka neko turpina programmu) un tad tu ņem pats un slēdz visu ārā (man tā ir bījis ļoti bieži un parasti rezultātā nolūzt grieznim kāda no malām, izregulējās intrumenti + matreāls saskrāpējās, šitā var sabojāt gan apstrādājamo matreālu gan arī pašu iekārtu un lai tā nebūtu vaig kādu progammu kas to visu uzrauga un tādos momentos reaģē attiecīgi.


 Ir kaut kādas nepārvaramas problēmas uzrakstīt datorā programmu, kas to dara? Vieglāk ir samuhļīt nepazīstamu mikrokontrolieri un tad tam kontrolierim rakstīt to pašu programmu, ko nespēji datoram? Datoram ir kādas problēmas ar I-O portu skaitu? Ir problēmas pašam uzveidot papildus I-O portus?

Un kādas problēmas ieintegrēt datoru CNC darba galdā?  Viens devaiss, viena vadība. Par enerģijas ekonomiju -  ja nebūt sen par vēlu, ieteiktu nepalikt smieklīgam, bet nekas - turpini vien. Tas ir jautri. Iesaku virpu darbināt uz purva gāzēm. Vai uztaisīt ūdens dzirnas un virpas apgriezienus kontrolēt ar slūžām.

----------


## Raimonds1

bija doma par vara sildelementu ar izfreezeetiem teiksim 5 it ka lodamura uzgaļiem - 
mehaniski parvieto x ass
otra ass - pieliek pie celina un salode

----------


## Epis

> Ir kaut kādas nepārvaramas problēmas uzrakstīt datorā programmu, kas to dara?


 Protams kad ir, ej un ieprogrammē kompja processoru zem kautkāda tur DOS, vai RTOS, man tas liekās nenormāli liels čakars vieglāk ieprogrammēt kādu mikreni. 




> Datoram ir kādas problēmas ar I-O portu skaitu? Ir problēmas pašam uzveidot papildus I-O portus?


 protams ka ir problēma kur tad tos IO dabūsi, no PCI slotiem vai ??  vai arī piepirkt kādu IO karti kas to PCI pārveido uz kādiem pāris LTP portiem, itkā tad sanāktu baigi labi bet ej un pēctam ieprogrammē tos IO. 

sorī par oftopu.

----------


## Vikings

> man tas liekās nenormāli liels čakars


 Nu bāc ar ko tad īpaši atšķiras kompja programmēšana no mikrenes programmēšanas? Tu varbūt vienkārši nepārzini kompja uzbūvi tik smalki kā vajadzētu tādēļ liekas čakars.




> protams ka ir problēma kur tad tos IO dabūsi, no PCI slotiem vai ??


 A ko? 2 gadus atpakaļ ponta pēc biju uztaisījis uz PIC16F877 un vienas loģikas mikrenes ISA karti ar kuru varēju slēgt iegšā ārā 8 gaismas diodes. Tagad, manuprāt, nebūtu problēmas ar kaut kādu CPLD noemulēt, piemēram, LPT2 portu, kurš piesprausts pie ISA vai PCI slota. Tiesa gan, ja pameklē tādas kartes vēl šrotos var atrast.

----------


## dmd

> Protams kad ir, ej un ieprogrammē kompja processoru zem kautkāda tur DOS, vai RTOS, man tas liekās nenormāli liels čakars vieglāk ieprogrammēt kādu mikreni.


 bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha. atvainojiet...
HAHAHAHA.

epi, tu maz apjēdz kautkādas elementāras datorfiškas?
piemēram dos. tātad kas ir vieglāk?

1) ņemt amtela mikreni, 
2) lodēt uz kautkādas plates
3) lodēt vēl fiškas
4) ldi r16, 0b10101010 
    out portb, r16

vai arī 
1) out &h378,  170  (beisiks izvēlēts piemēram)

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt par to visu runājam labāk CNC sadaļā? Pie krāsnes nupat iesāktā tēma nevisai iederas.   ::

----------


## Epis

Labi uztaisīju jaunu topiku Mikreņu sadaļā -> citi-> "kompja processora programmēšana uz DOS" kurš zin kā to dara paskaidrojat man, jo es neko nezinu, un domāju ka tas ir grūtāk nekā kodēt mikreni

----------


## Epis

Dabūju savu LodAlvas pastu tā ir iepakota tādā kā špricē un tur rakstīts ka metāla daudzums ir 87% man liekās ka tas ir baigi, baigi daudz un tādu pastu kas faktiski ir kā metāla pūlveris (nav nekāda caurspīdīga želeja kā tajās pamācībās kur uzspiež un viss salodējās) un sanāk tā cik pastu uzliec tik metāla arī dabūn un ja uzsviež normālu pikuci tad izkūstot arī sanāks tāda alvas lode kas visas kājas kopā salodē, līdz ar to vaidzēs mēģināt viņu maisīt ar to Lodējamo pastu, lai dabūtu mazāku koncentrātu un tad arī varēs likt lielu piku un izkūstot dabūt sakarīgu alvas daudzumu  :: 

Uz pakas ir attiecīgais Warning teksts, intresantākais ir: For industrial use only. Not for resale, unauthorized distribution or personal use. un vēl: Cause cancer,birth defects or other reproductive harm. 
laikam jau jābūt uzmanīgam ar to mastu, joki mazi.

Jāsāk kautkas ar to krāsni tagt darīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu daļēji tos tekstus raksta, lai kāds neiedomājas, ka var ar to produktu kausēt pa labi un pa kreisi, virtuvē un guļamistabā un tā katru dienu, bet ja sakausējumam ir pareizie metāli, tad indīgi tie tvaiki jau ir. Bet pamēgini uz parastas plates, cik tā metāla tur iznāk no pastas. Un pie kādas temperatūras.

----------


## a_masiks

> līdz ar to vaidzēs mēģināt viņu maisīt ar to Lodējamo pastu, lai dabūtu mazāku koncentrātu un tad arī varēs likt lielu piku un izkūstot dabūt sakarīgu alvas daudzumu


 Pirmo reizi kaut ko tādu dzirdu. Ja izdosies kaut ko salodēt tā lai nav pēc tam jāremontē ar lodāmuru un zeķi- būsi krutākais tehnologs uz zemes.




> Uz pakas ir attiecīgais Warning teksts....


 Nu bet loģistiski!!! Pastas satāvā taču ir svins! Tāpat kā jebkuras citas svina lodalvas sastāvā! Tu ko? Domā ka Rohs standarti tāpat vien, lai pačakarētos izdomāti?

----------


## Velko

Nu uz maizes vai krāniņa to pastu smērēt laikam nevajadzētu  :: 

BGA gadījumā nelodē ar pastu bez alvas? Alva tak ir "bumbās". 

Pārējām SMD detaļām - būs kā vajag. Prātā nāk elektronikas pulciņa pasniedzēja vārdi: "Es tev teicu - drusciņ kolofonija, nevis nokvēpini melnu".

----------


## dmd

atgādina mani, kad sēdeju ietinies kalifonija dūmos  :: 
prasme nāk ar pieredzi, tur nu neko nepadarīsi. es tāpat arī zinu, kāpēc epja izstrādājumi reti strādā - kā kādreiz izteicās mans fizikas pasniedzējs, kurš man sāka elektroniku mācīt  - "ja tas slikti izskatās, tad tas arī slikti strādās." (izņēmums varetu būt radioaparāti - pagaidām nav izdefies uzlodēt nevienu, kurš uz plates strādātu - zirnekļtīkla versijā - katrā laikā  ::

----------


## Epis

Atkal neiet Atmega8535 pēc programma katkādu mistisku iemeslu dēļ jau pašā sākumā programma lec uz otro ciklu un sāk tur PWM signālus gēnerēt, vispār tā mikrene galīgākos gļukus rādas, tad tā strādā tad pavisam atkal kautkas cits, būs laikam jāņem rokā oscils un jāskatās kas tur notiek.

----------


## dmd

epi, lūdzu izlasi manu iepriekšējo postu.

ar pullupiem ieejai viss kārtībā?

----------


## Delfins

Epi,.. ne jau mikrene... bet tava super-"plate"

----------


## Epis

ar plati viss ir kārtībā mērīju ar oscilu spriegums stabils 5V, nekas tur nesvārstās + programmējot arī signāli labi, un ADC vērtības tiek pareizi nolasītas, problēma tagat tur ka man vispār nāk kautkādi kropļaini dati uz kompi,  es tagat pēc Start pogas nospiešanas saņemu šādu ciparu kombināciju 208(tempertūra2) 1(bitu skaits) 70(ADC vērtība) 1(programmas cikls 2) un tā tālāk čupu ar cipariem, dīvaini tas ka vaidzēja saņemt sākumā visas tempertūras+PWMciklu un Pk bet atsūta tikai Tempertūru2 tātad kautkas dīvains notiek. 
Ja kas es uzliku to baudrate 4808 un itkā strādā labāk pirmstam ar 4800 man vaidzēja 2x spiest starta pogu lai programma sāktu strādāt(nez kādēļ tā, bet viss gāja tākā pretenzīju man nebīj) a tagat vienreiz un programma sāk strādāt. 
laikam jāskatās kas notiek ar to datu saņemšanu, jo kautkas tur īsti negrib iet!.

----------


## Epis

Atradu visu nelaimju cēloni izrādās pašos ciparos es domāju kad izmantoju 8bit unsigned darbības bet nez kāpēc pēc darbības A-B=C pārbaudīju vai C ir pozitivs vai negatīvs, sanāk baigi stūlbi, jo es tač neizmantoju signed vērtības līdz ar to tādu +- unsigned variantā nav, bet pārbaudot tos karogus man programma streikoja dēļ tā kad  rezultāts sākumā bīja virs 128 un binārajā tas ir 10000000 kas ir negatīvs un man rāda kad rezultāts ir negatīvs, lai gan man vaidzēja viņu pozitīvu. 

Ar tiem gļukiem izrādās tā kad Baudrate 4808 nestrādā un baigi gļuku, bet 4800 tomēr strādā lai gan jāspiež 2x start poga (nezinu kāpēc!), savkārt sūtot datus ar 4808 poga jāspiež vienreiz bet atpakaļ atnāk kļūdaini dati, kautkāda dīvaina ir šitā lieta. 
+bīju ielicis kautkādas stūlbības vēl vienā vietā kur datus sūta kompim, un tad mikrene man sāka gļukus sūtīt gan ar 4808, un arī ar 4800, un šitas moments man visu izsita no sliedēm un es sāku komāt ka pareizais ir 4808.

Vārdsakot dēļ šitā stūlbā Zero bita es pats progu iečakarēju meklējot to kļūdu vēlvairāk un tagat beigās re ka atradu to stūlbo kļudu (zero bitā).
 Kļūda ir tik stūlba un nepamanāma ka viņu vienkārši nevarēja tāpat skatoties uz kodu atrast. 

Tagat es domāju kā lai veic to aritmētiku.

----------


## Velko

Lai UART normāli darbotos, tas jāclocko no kristāla nevis iekšējā clocka. Tagad tev sanāk kreizī sistēma, kurā ir superprecīzs taimeris uz clock kristāla, kaut gan sekundes desmitdaļa, vai pat vesela sekunde karsēšanā neko neizšķir, kamēr tāda timing-critical lieta kā UART griežas uz neprecīza iekšējā oscilatora.

Par to "matemātiku" tā arī ne vella nesapratu, ja nu vienīgi, ka problēmas bija ar N (un nevis Z) flagu. Varētu vienīgi ieteikt - beidz "jāties" ar ASMu un uzraksti to padarīšanu C. Pašam būs vieglāk debagot, nebūs "jāskalda mati" par bitiem SREGā, bet varēsi meklēt kļūdas pašā algoritmā. Bet šo padomu jau noteikti neņemsi vērā   ::

----------


## dmd

Velko, ir tāda lieta, kā pjūristi (arī es)  :: 
nost ar saviem C, jūs neesat trū!

----------


## Epis

Šeit ir mans risinājums un arī koda labojums


```
State1:
	ldi 	r16,(0<<OCIE2)|(1<<TOIE2) 
	out		TIMSK,R16  ; Timer2 overflow interupt enable!
	cbr R23,1<<SutaPWM; suta tikai ADC
	mov R16,R1 
	SUB R16,R2  ; Tempertur1-ADC piemers 80(T1)-30(ADC)=50 (pozitīvs)
	brmi minusTest
	rjmp USART_transmit

minusTest: 
	mov R16,R1
	LSR R16
	mov R17,R2
	Lsr R17
	sub R16,R17
	brmi changeState
	rjmp USART_transmit
```

 minusTest ir tas jaunais kods kur es abas vērtības nobīju 1 bitu pa labi un tad veicu to pašu atņemšanu bet tagat tehniski vairs nav iespējama tāda sitācīja kā iepriekš kad pozitīvs rezultāts rādītos kā negatīvs jo es faktiski pārveidoju abus skaitļus par 7bit signed ar pozitīvu zīmi līdz ar to viss ir kārtībā. 
vispār jau 8 bitos jau tā saiet ļoti maz ciparu un knapi knapi var iztikt a ja aritmētikai jāizmanto 7 biti tad vispar necik nesanāk (kas tad ir cipari līdz 128, raktiski ne cik), vo 16 biti tas jau ir kautcik normāli, 32b ir vēl labāk.

Es šitās mazās 8bit mikrenes C kodā kodēt principā negribu, ja jātaisa kāda nopietna prorgamma tad jāņem kārtīgs 32bit procis kā ARM serijas un tad arī attiecīgi asmā es tādu nemaz nekodētu un ņemtu C, tākā katram savs mazajiem 8b asms lielajiem C.

Nupat palaidu prorgammu un viss strādā  ::  vienīgi nezinu vai sanāks pieslēgt krāsni klāt jo itkā jau ir diena gandrīz beigusies.

----------


## dmd

atmel application notes AVR202 - 16-Bit Arithmetics

----------


## Epis

Nupat pieslēdzu savu folījā izlīmēto krāsni + ar termozondi un zinat kādu tempertūru man rādīja 1,15C/s paātrinājumu   ::   ::  
es krāsni pie 110C izslēdzu bet tā vēl aizkarsa gandrīz līdz 150C, šito tempertūras paātrinājumu es mērīju no 80sekundes līdz 120sek. ap to laiku sarkans bīja palicis tikai 1 no 4 stieņiem pārējie nebīj vēl pat sārti tākā iespējams ka tas tempertūras paātrinājums ir vēl lielāks   ::   ::  
man liekās ka Folījs ir ļoti labi palīdzējis izolēt krāsni un koncentrēt IR starojumu.
šeit īsā testa grafiks.
Maģiskā robeža 1C/s tika pārsista ar jaunu rekordu 1,15C/s domāju kad tas cipars vēl stipri augs kad stieņi vēl 2 stieņi būs sārti sarkani.
[attachment=0:6e2judnt]Testa8.Grafiks_1.15Cs.JPG[/attachment:6e2judnt]
Apskatoties Pārējos eksperimentu grafikus es krāsni līdz 100C uzkarsēju apmēram 180sekundēs tad tagat tas ātrums ir riktīgi labāks tikai 120sek. (uzlabojums par 1/3).
pataustot krāsns korpuse var just to ka krāsns ir daudz daudz vēsāka, nekā pirms folīja, tākā var teikt ka folījs devis viss lielāko iegūldījumu karšanas ātruma uzlabošanā.

----------


## karloslv

dumjš tu esi, ja negribi kodēt C tikai tāpēc, ka 8 bitu procesors. nav nekādas starpības, 8 bitu, 17 vai 122 bitu procesors, C tu vienkārši raksti



```
int a = 16;
int b = 27;
int c = a * b;
```

 un viss strādā. par to parūpējas kompilators. arī par visiem karodziņiem un citiem grābekļiem, uz kuriem tu vēl daudz reižu uzkāpsi savā asmā un tik spamosi šeit pa trim postiem uz katru sīkumu.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju Krāsns testu ar Alvas vadu un rezultāts bīj tāds ka pie 150C vads saliecās un pēc pāris sekundēm (155C) bīj jau izkusis līdz ar to sanāk atkal kādu 30grādu tempertūras nobīde un pie tā vainīgs tas IR starojums, laikam tad lai zinātu kāda ir tā tempertūra ir jāmēra tas IR starojuma līmenis, 

jautājums vai parastais IR fototranzistors var to starojumu uzķert ?? 
pieņemsism ar šitādu L-932P3C (0,15ls argusā) jūtiba 940nm 30grādu lenķis es to siltuma IR starojumu varēšu nomērīt ?? 

būs jāpamēģina uzkodēt tādu kodu kas piemēram kādus 40C pirms sasniedz pirmo tempertūras slieksni slēgtu sildelementus ar kādiem 50%9vērtība ieprogrammējama), tad paši sildelementi no sarkaniem pārietu uz melniem un to IR staru ietkeme nebūtu tik liela un varbūt tad tas alvas vads kusīs pie lielākas tempertūras (vismaz pēdējā programmas ciklā .

Tā ideja par tām metāla plāksnēm kas absorbēs tos IR starust tagat īsti vairs nedarbosies jo follīja atstaro tos IR starus un viņi tagat nāk no visām pusēm, tākā būs kautkādies jāmēģina tie sildelementi regulēt tā lai tad kad nevaig tie IR sari būtu mazāk.

----------


## Mosfet

Ko tu mocies , vai tad tu savu termo devēju nevar nokalibrēt. Argusā ir termopāris priekš testera -MAS3408  cena 3 Ls
Vēl ir vielas kas kūst piemēram citronskābe (bezūdens baltie kristāli nevis caurspīdīgie ) pie +153 C. Ja tev lodalva no argusa rīt varu pārbaudīt precīzi pie cik kūst ražotājs Cynel unipress Sn63/Pb37. Dod ziņu.
Otrs punkts varētu but varošs ūdens apt +100 C  +1-1 grāds.

Neaizraujies ar to IR starojumu nav tik liela ietekme uz gaišiem objektiem.

----------


## Epis

laikam būšu problēmu atrisinājis, nupat izmēģināju jauno koda versiju kur ir papildus 1 progas cikls klāt pielikts, un 
1cikls sākās kad programma sasniedz tempertūru kas bija pa kādiem 37grādiem zemāka nekā T1 (šitas asmā ir ierprogrammēts, un pēc pirmā testa domāju ka šitai programmai jāsākās jau pie 100C grādiem (tad jau 1 stienis ir iekarsis līdz sarkanai stadījai) 
kad sākās šitā prorgamma tad man triac strādāja uz 50% slēgšanās cikla un sarkanais stienis pamazām atdzisa un kad tempertūra bīj virs 150C Triac izslēdzās, alvas vads nekusa, bet tempertūra pamazām celās, jo tā krāsns inerce bīj tik liela ka tempertūra uzkāpa līdz kādiem 170C un kad atkal sildelementi ieslēdzās tad pie tempertūras 180 tas alvas vads jau bīj pilnīgi izkusis, tākā šitā metode tagat ļauj kontrollēt to IR starojumu un pēc grafika kad bīj ieslēdzies 50% cikls tas karšanas ātrums nedaudz samazinājās varētu būt kādi 0,9-1C/s (ar to pietiek un vairāk man arī nevaig!)

būs laikam jāīeliek programmā vēlviens posms kad pirms PWM modulācijas sākuma jāizslēdz krāsns un jāļauj viņai  atdzist, to varētu darīt kādus 10 grādus zem tās uzstādītās T1 robežas, ta arī varētu beidzot redzēt kā strādā proporcionālā tempertūras kontrolle  :: 

Es Ūdenī šodien pārbaudīju vai mana PT1000 termozonde rāda preizi un ūdeni kas bīj uzvārīts mikroviļņu krāsnī un kamēr aiznesu līdz kompim viņš vēl bišķi burbuļoja un iegremdējot sensoru kompis rādīja tempertūru 104C  varētu būt kāda 3-4grādu novirze bet tas ir sīkums, galvenais ka tempertūru PT1000 rāda pareizi.



> Ja tev lodalva no argusa rīt varu pārbaudīt precīzi pie cik kūst ražotājs Cynel unipress Sn63/Pb37. Dod ziņu.


 nu tieši āda nav kā argus katalogā es savu jau sen atpakāl pirku ormixā, bet tā ir tā pate cynel kas tirgojās ar to formulu Sn63Pb37, ja vari tad pārbaudi pie cik grādiem vads sāk liekties un kad pilnībā ir izkusis manam vadam diametrs ir 0,7 mm.

----------


## Epis

Lūk šitāds man tagat sanāca karšanas profila grafiks ar jauno 5 ciklu programmu (cikli atzīmēti bildē) 
1cikls (Triac 31%PWM)
2cikls Triac OFF
3cikls Proporcionālā PWM kontrolle (tā tur viss strādā)
4cikls Triac ON 
5cikls Triac OFF veram vaļā durvis

un Es novēru ka Alvas vads sāka kust pie 178-180C tākā domāju kad ar šitādu te tempertūras profilu jau kautko varētu salodēt  :: 
vispār skatoties uz grafiku būtu normāli ja samazinātu to 3cikla laiku no 120sekundēm uz kādām 60-80 lai tās mikrenes tik ātrāk izcepās.
[attachment=0:2vmxp70s]Testa9.Grafiks_5cikli.JPG[/attachment:2vmxp70s]

vienīgi tā krāsns baigi smird pēc tās silikona gumījas piedeguma, līdz ar to pēc šitādas cepšanas jāveidina izstaba.

----------


## Epis

izveidoju vēl vienu programmas ciklu kas būs programmas beigās 5cikla vietā.
Tagad man krāsns programma strādās tā ka pēdējā posmā kad Triac ir ON krāsns karsīs līdz 185C un tad sāksies jaunā prorgamma (laika atskaite) kur tiks noskaitītas 16 sekundes ar Triac ON un tad Krāsns slēgsies ārā un viss ir beidzies mikrene ir salodēta  :: 

Uzminiet nu kādēļ es tādu programmas nobeigumu uztaisīju (tās 16 sekunes) ??? 

+ es ieprogrammēju Slēdzi1 par programmas palaišanas slēdzi, un tas nozīmē ja pirmo slēdzi uzslēgs uz ON tad krāsns sāks strādāt  ::  (protams ja primstam būs EEPROM atmiņā ierakstīts karšanas profils) tākā tagat man Krāsns ir pilnīgi neatkarīga no kompja.

----------


## a_masiks

> Uzminiet nu kādēļ es tādu programmas nobeigumu uztaisīju (tās 16 sekunes) ???


 Elementāri Vatson! Jo tā arī nespēji  uztaisīt shēmu, kas spētu nolasīt temperatūru ar ķlūdu mazāku par 40°C un termoinerci mazāku par 30-60sek.
Tēmas sākumā gan zajava bija uz 1-2°C kļūdu.... bet ko gan iespēj elektronika pret mežonīgajiem fizikas likumiem un totālu sapratnes trūkumu?

----------


## Epis

Pt1000 tiek nolasīts samērā precīzi ar to 1-2C precizitāti jo mikroviļņu krāsnī ūdens vāroties uzkarst līdz lielākai tempertūrai tākā tur varētu būt kādi 102-104C (PT1000 rādīja 104C), tākā nav ko piekasītes PT1000 precizitātei, pareizi ir teikt ka tas nav īstais sensors ar kuru var mērīt karšanu, kas nāk no IR stariem + gaisa.
+ kur garantīja ka tas termopāris rādīs īstos ciparus tad kad alvas vads kusīs, moš viņš rādīs kādus 10 grādus mazāk vai pat 5grādus vairāk, kāds ir to pārbaudījis ???  jo man liekās ka tas karšanas ātrums no IR stariem ir atkarīgs ne tikai no metāla spējas tos starus absorbēt, bet arī no ķermeņa massas un vēl tur bīj parametri kā siltumvadītspēja tākā diez vai dabūtu 183C kad alvas vads sāktu kust. 

+ nolasīt termopāri ir daudz grūtāk nekā šito PT1000 cik skatījos google tur tās shēmas ir daudz sarežģitākas + tiek izmantoti speciāli čipi kas to signālu pastiprina un apstrādā, tākā tā ir sarežģita padarīšana. 

Termo inerci es Sildelementiem izmainīt nevaru kā ir tā ir, ja grib kautko vēl labāku tad jāpērk cita krāsns, bet man liekās ka neko labāku nevaig jo pēc dokumenta ar ~1C/s pietiek.

----------


## Velko

Ar gaisa temperatūru viss ir +/- vienkārši. Manuprāt nav milzīgas atšķirības - termopāris vai termorezistors. Te gan ir viens sīkums - pēc viena punkta vēl nevar spriest par rādījumu pareizību.

Bet par IR - vai vispār ir iespējams sakarīgi nomērīt cik liela temperatūra rodas no starojuma? Mērīt pašas plates temperatūru ar IR termometru or what?

Pat ja varētu mainīt termo inerci, tāpar to nevar samazināt līdz 0. Tas jāparedz softā - vadībai jāpieņem lēmumus nevis pēc tās temperatūras kas ir, bet jārēķina "uz priekšu" - kāda būs kad šis lēmums "sāks iedarboties". Šeit tu jau kautkādu kompensēšanu esi paredzējis.

Es gan censtos panākt, lai pēc iespējas vairāk siltuma tiktu gaisam un iespējami mazāk starojuma veidā, piemēram, kāda "viltīga" gaisa plūsma, "ribas" uz teniem.

----------


## a_masiks

Ir absolūti vienaldzīgi kādā viedā temperatūra tiek pievadīta - ar gaisu, ar IR, tieša kontakta veidā. Svarīgi ir noteikt pareizo temperatūras lielumu. Sildelementi nav kilogramu smagi pirts akmeņi, kuri atdziestot turpina uzkarsēt telpu. Termo inerce viņiem ir precīzi proporcionāla viņu massai un tā ir niecīga. 2-3sekundes, ne vairāk. Ja tiek izmērīts reālā laikā, ka lodalva, kuras padomju analogs saucas POS60, kūst pie 150°C -  tad es droši un konkrēti varu teik - shēmas autors un mērītājs ir inženieris ar traģiski samazinātām saprāta spējām.
Šeit netika uzrādīta reālā vieta krāsnī, kurā tiek mērīta temperatūra. Pie konvekcijas un IR starojuma tas ir loti būtiski. Netika pārbaudīta analogā shēmas daļa ar kaut vai prastu testeri uz sprieguma- temperatūras atbilstību. Netika pārbaudīta ACP darbība ar prastu potenciometru un testeri lai konstatētu atbilstību analogā signāla ciparošanai. Mans viedoklis - ir pieļautas vairākas shēmtehnikas un iespējams arī aprēķinu kļūdas, kas kopā veido dīvainu mērīšanas algoritmu, pie kura mērījumi uz 100°C ir aptuveni pareizi un tie ir  arī vienīgie rādījumi kuri sakrīt ar hipotētiskajiem aprēķiniem.
Par tām 16 sekundēm - tak loģiski, pats arī saproti, ka nespēj izmērīt nekādu tur reālo temperatūru, tāpēc pieņemot par patiesību ka temperatūra ceļas par 1°C/1s  - mēs karsēsim krāsni 16 sek un temperatūra pacelsies par 16°C. Atliek pieminēt, ka šis pieņēmums par temperatūras/laika attiecību ir balstīts mērījumā ar 40°C lielu kļūdu.......!!!!!!!



> + kur garantīja ka tas termopāris rādīs īstos ciparus tad kad alvas vads kusīs, moš viņš rādīs kādus 10 grādus mazāk vai pat 5grādus vairāk, kāds ir to pārbaudījis ???


 Kur ir garantija, ka tava shēma mēra temperatūru, nevis mehānisko spriedzi temperatūras ietekmē? Kāds to ir pārbaudījis? Kur ir garantija, ka shēma rāda 150°C tad, kad ir 150°C??? Kur ir garantija, ka tavs dižais algoritms rēķina pareizi to temperatūru? Kāds ir to pārbaudījis? 
Ko es esmu pārbaudījis - tad to, ka lodalva paliek mehāniski noturīga vēl pie 180°C. Un netaisās kust. Pie 190°C kūst un pie 200°C droši lodējas. Palasi lodalvas specifikāciju. To ir pārbaudījuši daudzi. Tu protams tam netici, jo tavs mega precīzais aparāts rāda ko citu. Ar ko arī apsveicu.

* Velko*



> Bet par IR - vai vispār ir iespējams sakarīgi nomērīt cik liela temperatūra rodas no starojuma? Mērīt pašas plates temperatūru ar IR termometru or what?


 Kā reiz mērīt ar IR termometru nav pārāk sakarīgi. IR termometrs nevar nomērīt vienā konkrētā punktā, bet mēra aptuveno vidējo temperatūru kaut kādā laukuma vienībā. Kuras izstarotā temperatūra, savukārt, ir atkarīga no virsmas atstarošanas īpatnībām. Mērot temperatūru IR lodēšanas krāsnī jāpielieto attapība un tehniskā domāšana, lai izvēlētos vietu, punktu un pareizo metodi. Kā domā - kādus papagailīšus mēra tas, kurš ignorē jelkādus padomus un pats nemāk uzdod PAREIZOS jautājumus?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Epi vai jau gatava tava krāsns, un kā tā lodē detaļas?

----------


## Mosfet

Kā soliju pārbaudiju savas lodalvas kušnas temp ar speciālo vielu kušanas temperatūras noteikšanas  iekārtu.
Tātad paraugs SN63Pb37 paraugu skaits 5 gab  izmērs 1x1 mm

sāk kūst pie +198 +-2 C, pilnīgi izkūst pie +218 +-2 C temperatūras pacelšanas ātrums bija 1 grāds 10 sek diapazonā sākot no +150 C.
Tākā lodalva nu nekādi nebūs par mērauklu temperatūras iestādīšanai. Es tev ieteicu citu vielu, kas sadzīvē pieejamā citronskābi +152 +-0,5 C
Epi ūdens reti kad vārās vairāk kā pie +101 (ne sliktāks par krāna ūdeni), ja nu vienīgi tu neeksperimentē stiprā pazemē.

----------


## a_masiks

*Mosfet* - kaut kā paliela tev tā temperatūra izmērījās. Gan visādi piemaisījumi paaugstina kušanas temperatūru, bet gan Ersas IR krāsns, gan karstais gaiss man pilnībā izkausē Sn60Pb40 lodalvu pie 200C.
Smuki par fļuksiem, dažādām lodalvām un termo profiliem ir šeit: http://www.mbouk.co.uk/solderpaste.htm

----------


## Epis

Es ieliku PT1000 vietā 1,8Komu rezistoru un komī rādīja 212,3C pēc aprēķina ja tas būtu PT1000 tad tempertūrai vaidzetu būt 207,7C (ir 5 grādu nobīde, bet problēma tur ka tas rezistors ir 5% un man tagad testerim baterija nosēdās, tākā nevaru izmērīt tā rezistora precīzu vērtību, un šito baču rimī veikalā netirgo  ::  
vai gadījumā tās 9V baterijas vietā nevar pieslēgt kādu Mobīlā telefona 5V adapteri ??, jo tieši 9V barošanas bloka man nav.

Ja kāds zin ieliekat Shēmu kā to 3Ls vērto Termopāri nolasīt ? 
 (tikai tādu shēmu kur detaļas nopērkamas latvijā)

----------


## dmd

drīz būs 3 mēneši....

----------


## Epis

2 mēneši elektronikai un 1 mēnesis testiem kas zin varbūt ka vēlviens būs vajadzīgs jo pagaidām man nav tāda sensora kas mērītu IR starus.

paga a kas ir tam PT1000 sensoram zem baltās silikona apvelka?? 
 varbūt ka jāsadrupina tas silikona apvalks un jāatstāj Pliks PT1000 tad viņš notiekti ka uzķers tos IR + viņam tad būs mazāka termo inerce (ātrāk karsīs). būs bišķi jāpademolē  :: .

----------


## Epis

izjaucu vienu PT1000 un sadrupinot ārējo balto apvalku iekšā bija 1,5x3mm plāksnīte kas satāv no 2 daļām 1 melna 2 balta, līdz ar to ja es tādu termosensoru nolieku ar melno uz augšu tad viņam vaidzētu labi ķert IR starojumu  :: 
vienīgā problēma ir tāda kad sensoram Kājas nokrita un palika 1mm gari vadi pie kuriem jāpielodē garie vadi redzēs vai varēšu pielodēt ja sanāks tad ir liela cerība ka šitas super minī sensors mērīs to īsto tempertūru  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu tā pielodēju savu pliko PT1000 sensoru šeit bilde kā tad viņš izskatās tuvplānā ar ļoti lielu optisko palielinājumu (fočikam ir labs optiskais zooms) 
bildē var redzēt ka tas sensors sastāv no 2 daļām melnās un baltās  :: 
man liekās ka es ar šito sensoru tagat dabūšu īsto tempertūru
[attachment=0:1erlnd09]PT1000_TermoZonde_mini.JPG[/attachment:1erlnd09]
piebildīšu vēl to ka es mēģināju arī otru PT1000 sadrupināt bet nekas nesanāca jo es to sensoru pašu arī sadrupināju (atdalījās melnā plāksne no baltās)

----------


## Velko

Ar ko tu jamo pielodēji? Gadījumā neienāca prātā, ka tad kad sāksi cept plates, tad arī šī ļurītava izkusīs, atlodēsies un izjuks? Vai arī tev kautkāda speciālā, grūti kūstošā lodalva  ::

----------


## dmd

tā iet, ka dara un tikai pēc 2,5 mēnešiem sāk domāt. owned  :: 

epi, nopietni - dari ka programmetāji - ja dikti dikti viskautkas nav sanacis, tad atmet ar roku un sāc no jauna, *ņemot vērā* iegūtās zināšanas.

----------


## Epis

Nē es tik viegli nepadodos darīšu tik ilgi kamēr sanāks.
Vispār man bīj doma nopirkt Argusā to Leed free alvas vadu un ja šitas sensors strādās tad varētu pārlodēt tos vadus ar to LEEd free tas kust pie 218-220C kā kurš. 
tagat es daļu senoram pielodētos vadus pārklāju ar sarkano izolātoru un visu to mazo sensoru pielīmēju pie radiātora restes pašā krāsns vidū un gaidu kamēr sacietēs, tad varēs ietestēt  ::  

Kā jums liekās šitas sensors rādīs beidzot to īsto tempertūru vai tomēr atkal būs abloms ??? 
man liekās ja šitas nerādīs īstos grādus tad termopāris arī neko daudz nelīdzēs, jo tas termopāris savos izmēros ir līdzīgs šitam, un kas zin varbūt ka šitas absorbē IR vēl lābāk nekā termopāris jo virsma ta viņam ir piķa melna, tākā ispējams pat pretējs variants ka šitas karsīs daudz straujāk par alvas vadu ! 
Vārdsakot ir ļoti daudz nezināmo X faktoru kuri noskaidrosies tikai un vienīgi kārtējā Krāsns testā  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, atliek tikai piezīmēt, ka izmērot lodēšanas temperatūru atlodēsies arī pats mērītājs.

Par termopāriem
http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/App ... 1AN369.pdf

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=the ... diag&meta=

K- tipa termopāris
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SONDE890

----------


## Girts

> Nē es tik viegli nepadodos darīšu tik ilgi kamēr sanāks.
> Vispār man bīj doma nopirkt Argusā to Leed free alvas vadu un ja šitas sensors strādās tad varētu pārlodēt tos vadus ar to LEEd free tas kust pie 218-220C kā kurš.
> tagat es daļu senoram pielodētos vadus pārklāju ar sarkano izolātoru un visu to mazo sensoru pielīmēju pie radiātora restes pašā krāsns vidū un gaidu kamēr sacietēs, tad varēs ietestēt 
> 
> Kā jums liekās šitas sensors rādīs beidzot to īsto tempertūru vai tomēr atkal būs abloms ???
> man liekās ja šitas nerādīs īstos grādus tad termopāris arī neko daudz nelīdzēs, jo tas termopāris savos izmēros ir līdzīgs šitam, un kas zin varbūt ka šitas absorbē IR vēl lābāk nekā termopāris jo virsma ta viņam ir piķa melna, tākā ispējams pat pretējs variants ka šitas karsīs daudz straujāk par alvas vadu !
> Vārdsakot ir ļoti daudz nezināmo X faktoru kuri noskaidrosies tikai un vienīgi kārtējā Krāsns testā


 Pričom te Epi no svina brivi vadi normali termo elementiem PT lieto vadus ar silikona izolaciju bet pašu sensoru pielode ar cietlodi vai piemetina ar kontakmetināšnu,tas vis ko tu tur dari sauc par ir utošanās un bakstīšanas.Bez tava augšminētā Argusa  un Digikey  ir'' sadovņikova elektronikas centrs''  jeb latgalīte  kuru dadzi nevar ciest tur ari butu dabūjis SIFF kabeļus un normalu PT elementu ar visiem vadiem nevis bildējis savu murgus un vēl tos publicējis. nav tev lemts to krāsni palaist.

----------


## a_masiks

Upss... par to ka atlodēsies - nokavēju ar atbildi...  :: )





> epi, nopietni - dari ka programmetāji - ja dikti dikti viskautkas nav sanacis, tad atmet ar roku un sāc no jauna, ņemot vērā iegūtās zināšanas.


 Kas tās par muļķibām?  Pirmo reizi kaut ko tādu dzirdu!!! Ja programmētājam viskautkas nav sanācis - viņš piekoriģē kodu, lai kaut kānebūt kaut kas sanāk. Pat ja LCD displejs ieplīsis - nevis nomaina displeju bet uzraksta kodu, kas šo problēmu apiet vai atrisina. Ja shēma strādā nepareizi - priekš tam ir programma, kas visu saliek pa vietām. Ko tur daudz pa to elektroniku var ņemties???
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Velko

> Kas tās par muļķibām?  Pirmo reizi kaut ko tādu dzirdu!!! Ja programmētājam viskautkas nav sanācis - viņš piekoriģē kodu, lai kaut kānebūt kaut kas sanāk.


 Vispār jau programmprodukti mēdz nonākt līdz stadijai, kad vieglāk ir pārrakstīt. Pamatā pie tā ir vainojama tā "kaut kānebūt kaut kas sanāk" piekoriģēšana. Ja termiņi spiež - reizēm tiek tādi "mēsli" taisīti, tikai lai atkratītos. Ja nākas pie tiem kautkad atgriezties, lai veiktu vēl kādas izmaiņas - tas ir tīrākais murgs. Normālā gadījumā šādas sahakotas vietas tiek pamazām pārrakstītas uz pārdomātāku kodu, bet dažreiz viss jau ir nonācis tik tālu, ka vairs nevar galus dabūt rokā.

----------


## dmd

viņš aizmirsa <irony> tagus...  ::

----------


## sharps

mjaa nenocietos. arii es sasmeejos   :: .
ja elektronika nestraadaas korekti, tad ar programmu to neizlabosi. ka tik tas sensors jau nav miris.
epi lodee ar sudraba alvu. taa tev kusiis pie gandriiz 300 graadu  ::

----------


## Epis

Nupat veicu testu un aizkarsa līdz 220C programma laikus neizslēdza ārā Triac es izmantoju citu programmu (izņēmu ārā tos savus uzlabojumus un acīm redzot kautkas negāja tākā vaig. 

vispār karsa baigi ātri es domāju ka šitas ir īstais, vinīgi pie temperūras 195 pazuda signāls un tas pats atkal pie 220 tas nozīmē ka zuda kontakts starp PT1000 un plati laikam ka atlodējās visi vadi un tagat kontakta nav ņemšu ārā un skatīšos laikam jau būs atlodējies. 

Ko es varu teikt Tādu tempertūras līkni vēl nebīju redzējis vēl nebīju, ja tur būtu iekšā alvas stieple tad viņa noteikti ka kustu pie tiem 190 kad pats PT1000 zaudēja kontaktu. man liekās ka esu uz pareizā ceļa  ::  un šitas mēra īsto tempertūru.

----------


## Epis

Atradu vainu pie īssavienojuma bīj vainīgi vadi kuri vienkārši kopā sakusa, tagat atvienošu  sasmērēšu ar izolātoru un viss būs atkal kārtībā varēs ielikt alvas vadu un tad uztaisīt vēlvienu testiņu, (un šoreiz es modificēšu programmu lai karst līdz 200 un tad slēdzas ārā tad varēs smuku karšanas ātruma līkni.

----------


## Velko

Njā... šodien man laikam humora izjūta pieklibo  ::  Likās jau ka kautkas nav lāgā...

----------


## Epis

URAAA   ::   alvas vads izkusa pie 193C ja pat paņem pāris sekundes atpakaļ (kamēr es vēroju kā stieple salicās un kūst tad tie varētu būt 188-193C 
šeit tempertūras grafiks (TRIAC ir visu laiku ieslēgts ) pirmstam šitas vads kusa pie 150C tagat man ir īstais tempertūras mērinstruments  :: 
[attachment=0 :: doeqpx0]Testa10.Grafiks_plikaisPT1000.JPG[/attachment :: doeqpx0]

Nu ko izrādās ka mana intuīcija mani šoreiz nav pievīlus  ::  (lielāko ties tā tomēr pievīla  ::  ). 
Tiem kas gudri runāja ka man nekas nesanāks ir liels abloms jo tagat ar šito jauno sensoru kas patiešām mēra gan IR,gan gaisu es savu BGA čipu varēšu pielodēt pēc visiem lodēšanas standartiem.
Un nevaig nekādus tur sarežģitus termopārus pietiek ar PT1000   :: 

Aizmirsu pateikt ka ir uzstādīts jauns Karšanas rekords 1,3C/s   ::

----------


## dmd

ja jau iet, tad liec iekšā un rādi mums uzlodētas smdeškas!!! 
/nu taku būtu beidzot pienacis īstais brīdis?

----------


## a_masiks

Nu runājot par intuīciju - nemaz tāda nebija vajadzīga, lai momentā saprastu, ka jau pašā sākumā temperatūra netika pareizi mērīta.
Termopāris nav sarežģīts. Tie ir tikai divi sametināti vai pat salodēti vadi. Sarežģīti būs pasargāt PT1000 sensora lodējumus no atlodēšanās.
Arī opampu shēmas termopāriem ir pat vienkāršākas par tevis uzģenerēto sensora shēmu.
Labi, tas pofig. Jauki, ka beidzot iet mērīšana. Tagad beidzot var nopietni runāt par temperatūras profila ieregulēšanu.  Tas pagaidām vēl ir stipri miglā tīts jautājums.
Ja te kāds ir par ablomu ierunājies - palasīju šo topiku un iesmaidīju, pārējiem ar patiks, it sevišķi datums......



> Epis on 07 Nov 2007, 21:14 
> 
> Iedomājieties ja es nākošnedēļ pabeidzu krāsns testus, pielaboju tempertūras profilu tad pēctam katrs kurš grib varēs pats ātri uzķīlēt tādu pašu krāsni par aptuveni 40ls (krāsns 27+detaļas) salīdzinot ar profesionālajām krāsnīm kas maksā vairākus 1000 $ tas ir nenormāli lēti !!
> domāju kad katrs nopietns elektroniķis, mikreņu programmists gribētu sev tādu kārtīgu SMD krāsni  ar kuru var pielodēt jebkāda veida SMD detaļas (līdz pat BGA).
> Un tad es laikam kārtējo reizi esu pirmais  kurš nebaidās no grūtībām un zemūdens akmeņiem mēģina uztaisīt reāli funkcionējošu lodējamo krāsni.
> Topiku varētu nobeigt ar jaunu topiku Shēmu un projektu krātuvē kur tad būtu galējā shēma kodi un apraksts ko kā darīt, lai katrs kurš saprot latviešu valodu varētu to krāsni uztaisīt.
> Domāju kad gribētāju būs daudz, jo kuram tad negribās pašam savu lodējamo krāsni.


 
It sevišķi, ja salīdzina ar šo:



> by Epis on Today, 13:10 
> 
> 2 mēneši elektronikai un 1 mēnesis testiem kas zin varbūt ka vēlviens būs vajadzīgs jo pagaidām man nav tāda sensora kas mērītu IR starus.


 Man šķiet ka te klibo laika izjūta. Jo testiem kā reiz aizgāja 2 mēneši. Un tas vēl nav finišs.

----------


## Epis

Ir doma nopirkt šito lodalvu Leed free Alpha S-Sn99Cu1  kura kūst pie 231C un tad jāpārlodē sensors un varēs dabūt precīzākus mērījumus pie augstas tempertūras jo pēc grafika izskatās ka pie 200C ir katkāds tempertūras gļuks, tākā laigļuku nebūtu jānopērk tā Leed free lodalva (Rīt pat aizbraukšu un nopirkšu  ::  un tad nevaidzēs izmantot to pēdējo 16sekunžu programmas cilku.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=!DVM77

----------


## Epis

Tagat pārbaudīju to savu 1,8K rezistoru ar multimetru un izrādās ka tas ir 1,757K rezistros līdz ar to vaidzēja rādīt 196,6C tempertūru, bet kompis rādīja 213C, un sāku skatīties izrādās ka ADC reference bīj nevis ideālie 2,38V,bet gan 2,31V ieliku izmaiņas kompja formulā un tagat rēķina jau tuvāk tie ir 205,29C, bet vienalga trūkst 9 grādu un problēma tur ka formulā visas rezistoru vērtības ir liktas kā ideālā variantā, un tādēļ tāda milzīga novirze tagat es ņemšu un viem rezistoriem mērīšu tos nominālus un tad ielkšu formulā īstās rezistoru vērtības un pastiprinājuma koeficentus, kas rēķināti pēc īstajiem rezistoriem un tad arī man kompja programma rādīs īstos ciparus ar to precizitāti 1 grāds.

kādēļ tas ir svarīgi izlabot kompja formulas jo pēc tām pašām formulām (tikai otrādies) tiek rēķināta uzstādāmā tempertūra binarajā līdz ar to tā arī ir nepareizi aprēķināta ar to pasu 10C novirzi, un beigās sanāk tā ka tiem kas gribēs izmantot šo cepeškrāsns programmu vaidzēs pašiem tās vērtības kompī pielabot, lai dabūtu īstos ciparus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajag padomāt, ka ar kalibrētu termometru tās vērtības salīdzināt.
Infrasarkanā lāzertermometra gadījumā varētu uztaisīt keramikas vai plana metala cauruli ar metāla plāksnīti galā.
un tad pa to cauruli laist to staru un mērīt to temepratūru krāsnī, tad būtu kaut kāda kaut cik neatkarīga atskaites sistēma, kas tur krāsnī darās.

----------


## Epis

nu tā es tagat var teikt ka nokalibrēju savu kompja programmas algoritma vētības lai varētu redzēt īstās tempertūr vērtības un tagat programmas precizitāte ir ļoti augsta (uz lielām tempertūrām kā piemēru ņemu 1.757K omu rezistoru un tagat man kompis rāda tempertūru 196,65 bet reālā ir 196,62 līdz ar to nobīde 0,03 grādi   ::   , bet pie mazām tas pats ja tempertūra ir 46,75 tad kompis rādīs 46,72  ::  tākā man tagat kompja formulas vērtības (ar komatiem) ir piedzītas tā ka maz neliekās. 
Vispār man tagat ir problēma tāda kad augstākā tempertūra kuru es varu nomērīt būs 203C jo ADC reference voltu līmenis ir 2,31V, varbūt ka jāpiemeklē precīzāki rezistori jo tur vaidzēja būt 2,38V.

šeit varat redzēt to formullu un jaunās vērtības (pat ar 3 cipariem aiz nulles) 
Tempertūras metode reiķina tempertūru no ATmegas ADC vērtības.
ADCtempertūra dara pretējo no Tempertūras rēķina kādai jābūt ADC vērtībai. 


```
 double Tempertūra(int ADC)
        {
            double C = ADC;
            double A = 0;
            A = ((2.31 *(C / 256)) / 3.355)+1.58; // izrēķina PT1000 sensora voltu līmeni ja ADC ref=2,38V
            double B = 0;
            B = (((2.17/(1 - A / 5.028)) - 2.17 - 1) * 1000) / 3.85; // izrēķina temperatūru.
            return B;
        }
        double PWMcikls(int PWM)
        {
            double B = PWM;
            double A=0;
            A= B/256*100;  // nosaka PWM % vērtību
            return A;
        }

        byte ADCtempertura(int ADC) // izrēķina ADC vērtību no tempērtūras
        {
            double C = ADC;
            double A = 0;
            A = 5.028 * (1 - 2.17 / (((C * 3.85) / 1000) + 3.17));
            double B = 0;
            B = (((A - 1.58) * 3.355) / 2.31) * 256; //ADC ref=2,38V
            Math.Round(B,0);
            byte R = Convert.ToByte(B);
            return R;
        }
```

 un tad pēc šitās jaunās piekalibrētās programmas sanāks ka Alvas stieple pēdējā testā kas kusa pie 188-193 C īstanībā kusa pie tempertūras kas ir pa kādiem 13-15C lielākas tempertūras un tas būtu 200-205C  (tādi paši cipari kā Mosfetam testos tikai šeit grādi ir bišķi lielāki jo es karsēju krāsni lielākā atrumā bet viņš ar ātrumu 1C 10 sekundēs tākā tie 200-205 ir īstā lodēšanas tempertūra.
Vēl nēsu pārlodējsi savu termo sensoru ar jauno SN99cu1 alvas stiepli

----------


## Epis

Pārlodēju PT1000 ar jauno 99% alvas vadu intresanti bīj ka tad kad vads sāka kust sākās šprakstēšana kādēļ tas tā nezinu.
par to šprakstēšanu ja kāds zin kas tur par processiem notiek tad pasakat.

----------


## a_masiks

Par sprakšķēšanu - mitrums vai kusnis uzvāras tajā alvas stienītī un sprakšķ. Cits izskaidrojums prātā nenāk.

Jāpiezīmē - elektroniskās shēmas pieregulē ar potenciometriem, ja ir tāda vajadzība. Ja pieregulē shēmu izmainot koeficentus programmmā /kura nav vizuālais basiks/ - tas praktiski nozīmē to, ka shēma un programma ir unikāla, bezjēdzīga atkārtošanai un 0 vērtībā jebkuram, kas to vēlēsies atkārtot. Katram nākošajam censonim nāksies čakarēties tieši tāpat ar programmas kodu, rediģēšanu un unikālas savas progas rakstīšanu kā Epim.

Izskatās - pat ja izdosies palaist šo krāsni - visu topiku varēs mierīgu prātu izdzēst, jo totāli nah.

----------


## dmd

es gan esmu redzējis projektus, kur pieskaņojamie parametri eepromā glabājas. 

/a jādzēs jau tikai epja posti. gaudzi šajā tēma ir arī vērtīgas lietas pateikuši  ::

----------


## Epis

Es palasīju to linku par Analog Device AN-369 APPLICATION NOTE par Thermocouple Signal Conditioning Using the AD594/AD595
un ziniet ko!  labi vien ir ka es neķēros klāt pie šitā: 
Pirmkārt es skatījos Tevalo, argusā, ormixā un es atradu tikai Tevalo katalogā bīj 2 modeļi lētākais no tiem AD597 -7,89LS 
salīdzinājumā mana opamp shēma izmaksāja mazāk par 0,4Ls (0,25Ls opamps + rezistori) 

Otrkārt apskatieties kas ir tajā AD597 čipā iekšā un kas īsti vajadzīgs lai to termopāri precīzi nomērītu šeit bilde no tā pdf.
[attachment=0:1efrfnx7]AD594;5 termocople IC.JPG[/attachment:1efrfnx7]
šī shēma ir XX reizes sarežģitāka par manējo līdz ar to iespējamība ka es tādu uzlodētu (nepārkot dārgo čipu par 7,89Ls )un viņa darbotos ir tuva 0.  ::  tākā viadzētu vērt maku vaļā un tērēt gandrīz 8ls.

un par to programmas kalibrēšanu tad tās ir tikai dēļ tā ka tika izmantoti 5% precīzie rezistori, ja rezistoru precizitāte būtu augsta (0,1%) tad nekas nebūtu jākalibrē, un nemaz tik traka tā kalibrēšana nav ir tikai 2 cipari kuru īpatsvars ļoti ļoti maina gala rezultātu un tie ir: 
1. ADC reference voltage kurš pirmstam bīja 2,38 tagat 2,31 (nomainot šito ciparu gala tempertūra no kļūdas -15 samzinājās uz -10   ::  
2. Barošanas bloka voltu līmenis pirmstam bīja 5V tagat 5.028 ( šī niecīgā cipara izmaiņa par 0,028grādiem samazināja kļūdu vissvairāk 9grādi mans voltmetris rādīja 5,03 līdz ar to 028 es pats piemeklēju redzot to kā šis cipars visu maina) 
pārējie cipari nedaudz ietekmēja viens kļūdu palielināja cits samazināja, bet šie ir 2 viss svarīgākie.

Tākā nav nemaz tik traki, un domāju ja pat nopirktu to AD594 tad tāpat vaidzētu dēļ pāris rezistoriem kalibrēt softa formulas.

----------


## Velko

Tas tak C# kods kompja galā. Tie koeficienti tīri labi iederētos kā konfigurācijas parametri, kuri glabājas .ini failā, reģistrā vai tamlīdzīgi. Un, protams, kāds config logs, kur tos var mainīt.

Par atkārtošanu - ja man kādreiz sagribētos līdzīgu krāsni taisīt, nedomāju ka taisītu precīzu Epja krāsns kopiju. Līdz ar to - būtu cita kontroles shēma, cita firmware un datorprogramma. Tomēr šādas tādas idejas no šī topika var pasmelties.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ir doma nopirkt šito lodalvu Leed free Alpha S-Sn99Cu1  kura kūst pie 231C un tad jāpārlodē sensors un varēs dabūt precīzākus mērījumus pie augstas tempertūras jo pēc grafika izskatās ka pie 200C ir katkāds tempertūras gļuks, tākā laigļuku nebūtu jānopērk tā Leed free lodalva (Rīt pat aizbraukšu un nopirkšu  un tad nevaidzēs izmantot to pēdējo 16sekunžu programmas cilku.


 Epi nelodē, bet uzpresē ar misiņa caurulītēm, ko lieto vadiņu savienošanai karstās vietās, pie bada lietu vara vadu un vienkārši uztin uz termopāra kājiņas un nopresē... tā esmu darījis un labi turās...

----------


## Vikings

Epi, padomā arī par tādām lietām:
1. Kas notiek, ja termoR noplīst? Kā programma to atpazīst?
2. Kas notiek, ja termoR saiet uz īsto? Atpazīst?
3. Ir kāda pārbaude slodzes strāvai, slodzes pastāvīga pārbaude pret kļūdām?
Nu tas viss katrā gadījumā lai pārbaudītu vājākās vietas ja kaut kas atkal neiet.




> visu topiku varēs mierīgu prātu izdzēst, jo totāli nah.


 Man liekas, ka nevajag dzēst, jo no ieteikumiem diezgan daudz ko esmu ieguvis, domāku, ka citiem tāpat.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, padomā arī par tādām lietām:
> 1. Kas notiek, ja termoR noplīst? Kā programma to atpazīst?
> 2. Kas notiek, ja termoR saiet uz īsto? Atpazīst?
> 3. Ir kāda pārbaude slodzes strāvai, slodzes pastāvīga pārbaude pret kļūdām?
> Nu tas viss katrā gadījumā lai pārbaudītu vājākās vietas ja kaut kas atkal neiet.


 labai jautājumi.
nēsu vēl domāji tik tālu, to varētu nosāukt kā kvalitātes kontrolli (apmēram tas ko domāju taisīt CNC progai) + drošibas kontrolli.
 pirmos 2 punktus varētu realizēt ar kādu papild kodu kā piemēram ja ir zināms maximālais krāsns karšanas ātrums (ap tiem 1,3 C/s tad ja šitas limits tiek pārsniegts (jo tad PT1000 kontakti pārtrūkst) tad sūta Stop signālu un otrādies ja sāk ātri,vai strauji kristies tempertūra tad atkal sūta Stop signālu ( PT100 kontakti saiet īsajā).
3. punktu realizēt ar pašreizējo elektroniku nevar jo nav jau ierīces kas mēra to slodzi, līdz ar to nevar noteikt vai kāds sildelements ir izdedzis,vai atslēdzies kāds vads.

Pirmiem 2 punktiem varētu programmu uztaisīt bet 3. punktam es neko taisīt negribu.

----------


## Vikings

Nu bāc, nedomāju, ka kaut kas šitāds vispār ir iespējams, kur nu vēl mājas apstākļos, bet re, ka ir faķīri, kas to tomēr izdara. Izdomā ir spēks!

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai kadam ir tada kaste, kur rezistori ir nomērīti ar to 1 vai 0,1% precizitāti?

----------


## Epis

> Vai kadam ir tada kaste, kur rezistori ir nomērīti ar to 1 vai 0,1% precizitāti?


 noteikti kad ir bet tad arī maksā tā ierīce dārgāk nekā ar lētajiem 5%, + pat ja man būtu tie super precīzie rezistori tad vienalga būtu jakalibrē DC-DC konvertiera sprieguma vērtība kas bīja 5.028V tākā vaidzētu arī DC-DC regulātoru ar 0.1% precizitāti, līdz ar to es domāju kad visas ierīces kuras veic ļoti precīzus mērījumus tiek kalibrētas vienīgi viņi to var darīt piemēram programmas līmenī uz iekšējās mikrenes, manā gadījumā tas būtu tā kad es tai ADC vērtībai, kuru sūtu un saņemu no kompja vaidzētu likt klāt kādu formullu (kā kompī) caur kuru varētu tad izrēķināt īstās vērtības (būtu 2 formulas  kas rēķinātu no īstā uz neīsto un pretēji no neīstā uz īsto).




> Nu bāc, nedomāju, ka kaut kas šitāds vispār ir iespējams,


 labais tas tik pierāda to ka es ar savu krāsni mierīgi salodēšu to BGA čipu, vienīgi vaig vēl veikt pēdējos testus un to profilla ciklus noregulēt pa jaunu. nākošnedēl domāju ka arī visu salodēšu jo cik var nodarboties ar to tempertūras sensoru testiem un regulēšanu.

Kļūda šajā postā 



> un tad pēc šitās jaunās piekalibrētās programmas sanāks ka Alvas stieple pēdējā testā kas kusa pie 188-193 C īstanībā kusa pie tempertūras kas ir pa kādiem 13-15C lielākas tempertūras un tas būtu 200-205C (tādi paši cipari kā Mosfetam testos tikai šeit grādi ir bišķi lielāki jo es karsēju krāsni lielākā atrumā bet viņš ar ātrumu 1C 10 sekundēs tākā tie 200-205 ir īstā lodēšanas tempertūra.


 viss sanāk otrādies ja man kompis rāda lielāku tempertūru nekā sensors mēra tad vaidzētu būt tā kad no tās 188-193 tempertūrām es atņemtu kādus 10grādus un tad sanāktu 178-183C. 
Sanāk tā ka atkal kautkas nelīmējās kopā starp maniem testu datiem un to ko Mosfets nomērīja.




> Kā soliju pārbaudiju savas lodalvas kušnas temp ar speciālo vielu kušanas temperatūras noteikšanas iekārtu.
> Tātad paraugs SN63Pb37 paraugu skaits 5 gab izmērs 1x1 mm
> 
> sāk kūst pie +198 +-2 C, pilnīgi izkūst pie +218 +-2 C temperatūras pacelšanas ātrums bija 1 grāds 10 sek diapazonā sākot no +150 C.
> Tākā lodalva nu nekādi nebūs par mērauklu temperatūras iestādīšanai. Es tev ieteicu citu vielu, kas sadzīvē pieejamā citronskābi +152 +-0,5 C


 Tavam paraugam SN63Pb37 bīj ražotāja dokuments, ja bīj vai tur bīja rakstīta kušanas tempertūra 183C ??  un kā tas ir 1x1mm tas ir  apaļa 1mm stieple kuras garums ir 1mm ?? vai kantaina stieple 1x1mm un kāds tad ir garums ??

----------


## Vikings

> cik var nodarboties ar to tempertūras sensoru testiem un regulēšanu.


 Kā cik var. Kaut gadu, lai tik ir normāls rezultāts. Varu derēt pēc gada būsi daudz ko jaunu par termoregulēšanu uzzinājis un tad domāsi, ka krāsni var taisīt savādāk. Tā taču ir visās lietās.

Par barošanas stabilizatoru runājot tad varbūt pamēģini izmantot TL431 speciāli priekš Vrefa. Savādāk sanāk tā, ka pieslēdz papildus slodzi pie 5V un viņi pamainās pa dažiem mV. Tā kā šobrīd Vrefs organizēts ar parastu sprieguma dalītāju tad raustās arī viņš. Tā nevar, jo 5V līmenis atšķirās arī atsevišķos gadījumos, kad MOC ieslēgts vai izslēgts. Tā arī tās kļūdas rodas.

----------


## Epis

> Par barošanas stabilizatoru runājot tad varbūt pamēģini izmantot TL431 speciāli priekš Vrefa. Savādāk sanāk tā, ka pieslēdz papildus slodzi pie 5V un viņi pamainās pa dažiem mV. Tā kā šobrīd Vrefs organizēts ar parastu sprieguma dalītāju tad raustās arī viņš. Tā nevar, jo 5V līmenis atšķirās arī atsevišķos gadījumos, kad MOC ieslēgts vai izslēgts. Tā arī tās kļūdas rodas.


 Laba ideja jo tie spriegumi toč var svārstīties un tad sanāk ka viss atkal ir galīgi garām, bet ar atsevišķo stabilizātoru analogajai daļai būs pavisam cita lieta un precizitāte.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nu bāc, nedomāju, ka kaut kas šitāds vispār ir iespējams, kur nu vēl mājas apstākļos, bet re, ka ir faķīri, kas to tomēr izdara. Izdomā ir spēks!


 Nu vispār n reizes teicu - to daru jau gandrīz 10 gadus. Un sāku mājas apstākļos. Tieši ar šāda sīkā izmēra mikrenēm. Šī tehnoloģija vēl ir tīri "cilvēcīga" - kaut kur mētājas apraksts kā to džeki dara ar vienkāršas gāzes šķiltavas palīdzibu un tiešo liesmu. Esot sanācis OK.

*Epi* - kas tev teica, ka *Mosfets* nav kļūdījies ar kušanas T, vai ka viņa iekārta ir precīzi uzmērījusi temperatūru? Viens no iespējamiem variantiem - *Mosfeta* stends temperatūru mēra ar termopāri bez speciālas aukstā gala kompensācijas shēmas, un ja iekārta nav uzsilusi /mērīts tiek no paša rīta/ tad uzmērītā temperatūra būs lielāka. Par piemēru Ersai -arī nav tādas shēmas. Leisterim nav un ķīniešu fēniem - nevienam. Potenciālā kļūda  10-15C robežās nevienu no šiem ražotājiem nerausta.

PS - ak tad sāki meklēt precīzos rezistorus? A analogās daļas regulēšana izraisa pretīgumu, jo nesaprotami? Nu, nu.... precīzie rezistori nepaglābj no iekārtas regulēšanas. Par to barošanu - PT1000 ir rezistīvs elements, kas slēgts rezistīvā mērāmā tilta slēgumā. Barošanas sprieguma svārstības mērāmo tiltu no pasīviem rezistīvajiem elementiem maz ietekmē. Ja būtu izmantots nelineārs elements -diode piemēram, tad sprieguma svārstības stipri ietekmētu rezultātu. Tas pats sakāms par termopāri - termopāra EDS ir tikai temperatūras, ne barošanas sprieguma atkarīgs. Ietekmes procentus loms man rēķināt, tur vesela zinātne apakšā pabāzta.

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk a-masik tu nupat var teikt ka pats pateici ka mērīt tempertūru ar termopāriem ir daudz, daudz sarežģitāk nekā ar vienkāršu PT1000 (pirmstam visi lielīja baigi tos termopārus), jo tur ir visādas augstā gala kompensācijas, ESD, līdz ar to faktiski ja netiktu izmatnots pa 8Ls tas speciālais čips kurš visu to pieregulē tad termopāra izmantošana būtu Kārtējā Neiespējamā misija vai Dziļu dziļā bedre, + Tukšāks maks.   ::  
Vai kādam ir vēl šaubas par PT1000 priekšrocību un Lētumu,+ precizitāti pār tiem termopāriem (Jā itkā termopāri var pats no 2 vadiem sametināt, bet re ka elektronika maksā baigo  piķi $$ ).

cik precīza īsti bij tava test iekārta Mosfet ??? 

atradu savos krājumos MC78L05 skatījos dokumentā ta tam tie volti var lēkāt pa 30 mv  ja slodze ir no 1 to 40 mA tākā nekādi super precīzie nav salīdzinot ar to kas man jau stāv L387 
Vo Load Regulation Io = 5 mA to 500 mA  --> 15- 60 mV 
+ es vēl tač esu uz plates salicis čupu ar kaparcitātoriem tākā teorētiski visam vaidzētu tomēr būt +-20-30mv robežās. tākā laikam es neko papildus nelodēšu.

----------


## karloslv

haha, Epis svēti tic, ka "kaparcitātori" regulē spriegumu

----------


## Vikings

> teorētiski visam vaidzētu tomēr būt +-20-30mv robežās


 Es tavā vietā ņemtu un nomērītu, tikpat labi tur var būt 1V zāģis uz 4v līdzsprieguma.

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis* da ne vella tu nesaprati. Termopāri kā mērāmie instrumenti ir ļoti vienkārši - tikai 2 savstarpēji salodēti (ar lodēšanu arī var izveidot termopāri -pats pārbaudīju) vai labāk - sametināti tievi vadiņi. Vēl mazāku un vēl precīzāku sensoru temperatūrai neuztaisīsi. Jā, zināms čakars ar auksto galu ir. To risina vairākos veidos -
1) piekāš auksā gala temperatūru (tavā gadījumā tieši tā var darīt) un uzstāda nobīdi uz kaut kādiem statiskiem 20C. Tam nepieciešams 2 rezistori`.
2) ar opampiem izveido aukstā gala kompensāciju - vajadzīgs 1 opamps un kā termodevējs - PT1000, pusvadītāju termo sensori, prasta silīcija diode (кд522) vai pat neliela spolīte no tieva vara vadiņa. To visu var vienkārši realizēt uz krievu elementu bāzes par 1-2Ls. Bet ar zināšanām elektronikā.
3) izmantot gatavu m/s ar visām kompensācijām bet par mazliet lielāku naudiņu. Vai 3-4 sačakarēti PT1000 izmaksās lētāk? Vienu jau saplēsi, otrs arī pārāk ilgi neizturēs (vari man ticēt).... un? Nonāksi tur pat kur biji, tikai nauda un laiks vējā.




> būtu Kārtējā Neiespējamā misija vai Dziļu dziļā bedre, + Tukšāks maks.


 Par sevi, draugs runā, par sevi...

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai barošanas volti būtu pareizi un neraustītos, vajag to taisīt no kārtīga trafa, uzlikt kondensatorus abos galos, 5x jaudīgāku stabilizatoru, nekā vajag un vēl papildus slodzi, kas noēd 5x vairāk, nekā shēma, tad nekas neraustīsies un vienu ķēdes vājo posmu varēs izslēgt kā traucējumu cēloni.

kas attiecas uz rezistoru kalibrēšanu, tad var jau paņemt parastos neprecīzos kādus 100 un nomērīt  ar multivibratoru, kādu 100kHz frekvenci un oscilu. 0,1% pie tādas frekvences būs 1/1000frekv= 100Hz (ja lineāra sakarība), ja nu elektroniski to impulsus saskaitītu   :: 
( varētu but projektiņš, ko taisīt, lai kalibrētu reistorus un kondensatorus) un lai viss būtu pavisam precīzi, elektroniku ieslēgt atsevisķā termostatā pie grādiem 40, sistemu iesildit pusstundu pirms darba, lai izslēgtu temeperatūras ietekmi un pusvadītājiem un pretestībām.  :: 

Un vispar - mehānisks soļu skaitītājs, ka griežas uz rinķi un ik pēc 5 sekundem saslēdz salīdzināšanai kārtējo etalona pretestību ar temeperaturas mērītāju,  salīdzina un regulē sildelementus.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju kārtējo Krāsns testu ar alvas vadu un spiedu lai rāda tempertūru tieši tad kad vads nolocījās un man rādīja 172C un kad atkal paskatījos kas notiek krāsnī vads bīj jau izkusis kādas 8-10sekundes bīj pagājušas tad kušanas grādi varētu būt pie 180-185C. 
labi lai kā tur būtu ar to tempertūru es domāju ka jātaisa tas karšanas cikls tā lai aizkarst līdz 195C un tad jāver vaļā durvis (kamēr atvērst būs jau 200C.) sadedzināt mikrenes es ar šādu profilu nu nekādi nevarēšu. 

un izdevās iemērīt jaunu karšanas rekordu 1,4C/s bet pēc 180C tas karšanas ātrums sāka kristies tākā ap 1C/s viņš būs pie lieliem grādiem.(kā pēc grafika)

----------


## sharps

epi skaties. paaraak strauji atdzeseet salodeeto plati ar nemeegjini iipashi BGA un FPGA mikrenes. nemiil vinjas to.

----------


## Raimonds1

Neaizmirsti, ka 1 alvas vads nav visu alvas pikuču vienlaicīga kušana un lodēšanās. Tai platei ar visām detaļām tomēr ir kaut kāda siltumietilpība un kaut kādu enerģiju vajag, lai to sasildītu un alvu izkausētu. Un siltuma cirkulācija arī izmainās.

----------


## sharps

taa kaa raimonds saka, tad tev vajadzees to temperatuuru zinaamu laiku uztureet un tikai tad pakaapeniski laist lejaa. shaadus temperatuuru grafikus var atrast detalju datasheetos un nedomaa ka visiem BGA tev derees viena liikne. ar bezsvina alvu shiis liiknes atshkjiraas.

----------


## Mosfet

Atbilde par kušanas noteikšanu alvai
Iekārta ir termopāris ar visu kompensācijas mehānismu tākā neuzminējat.To iekārtu uzmanto laborotorijās lai noteiktu vielu kušanas punktu , precizitāte ir 0,5C diapazonām no +50 - +300 C.Otrkārt ir vielas ar samērā precīzu kušanu tākā var nokalibrēt ko arī regulāri dara. Jautājums ir ko uzskatīt par SnPb kausējuma kušanas punktu, atšķirība no tīrvielām šim maisijuma  nav precīzas kušanas punkta. Mikroskopā var redzēt ka pie sākuma tem kūst un paliel neizkusuši metāla kristāli kuri pilnība izkūst pie augstākas temp.
Šodien pānēmu to pāsu paraugu pārkausēju lai nebūtu iekšā kalifonija - izgatavoju 5 paraugus apmēram 1mm lieluma lodīdes un rezultāts bija sekojoš +186 -+192. Secinājums tas "kalifonijs" kas ir tur lodalvā ir iekša  kautkā ietekmē kušanas temperatūru. Negribu pētīt zinātni.
Un par termopāriem nav viņi precīzi tāpat ir jakoriģe un jāpieregulē Pēc lidzīgas shēmas esmu taisijis desmitiem termopāru past un tā pat tas vis jāregulē un kur te mīts ka maksā dārgi.
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-225.pdf
3 zīmējums
Un vēl Epi zināšanai tavam opampam ir pietiekoša liela kļūda DC signāla pāraidē.
No manas puses ieteikums bija izmantot termpāri kopā r testeri kurš jau ir graduēts C grādos.
Starp citu PT-1000 ir datu lapa kur ir R atkarība no temp.Un tas jau ir tuvu patiesībai.
Un vēl mērīt R izmantojot paŗveidi uz frekvenci ir ļoti liela anarhija un jo nav labu C un C ir neliniārs atkarībā no frekvences. Ieteikuma autors taču būs dzirdējis par pretestību mērīšanu ar tilta metodi. Citādi tas viss skan tā jocīgi.

----------


## Epis

būs laikam jāuztaisa programma tādam lēnam karšanas testam  kad tempertūra celtos lēni un tad varētu redzēt vai ir starpība starp mērijumiem kad Triac ir ON visu laiku un starp mērijumiem kad Triac piemēram strādā ar kādiem 30% tad sildelementi neizstaros IR un tiks mērīta gaisa tempertūra un ja tad es nomērīšu ka kūst pie kādiem 190C tad būs  skaidrs kur problēma. 
pēdējais varētu iemēģināt jauno Lodalvas vadu Sn99CU1.




> No manas puses ieteikums bija izmantot termpāri kopā r testeri kurš jau ir graduēts C grādos.


 cik tad tāds testeris maksā manējam tādas iejas nav.

----------


## Vikings

Iespamošu.
Klau, varat kāds pāris vārdos izskaidrot kas ir termopāra aukstā gala kompensācija? Pirmo reizi dzirdu tādu terminu...

----------


## dmd

mosfeta dotaja pdf'ā ir apskaidrots.

----------


## a_masiks

Pāris vārdos -  termopāris nemēra absolūto temperatūru kā piemēram PT1000. Termopāra darbības pamatā ir sprieguma starpības veidošanās temperatūras starpības ietekmē, termopāra abos galos. Tieši tai vietā, kur savienojas abi metāli. Resp  - ΔT ir proporcionāls ΔU. Bet nezinot aukstā gala(vai viena gala) absolūto temperatūru - nezināsi arī otra gala absolūto temperatūru.
Termopāra "aukstā gala" temperatūru vai nu fiksē termostatā (esmu tādus redzējis - bundulis, kurš tiek sildīts konstanti uz 80C, piem), vai mēra un piepluso šo temperatūtu pie ΔT. Vai pieņem ka temperatūra ir +20C un šādu lielumu piepluso pie ΔT. Epim ir zināma taisnība, ka mazliet liekākas klapatas tas sagādā. It sevišķi, ja neesi nekāds elektroniķis.
Termopāra pozitīvās īpašības - vēl RTU matpret katedrā man zinātniskie spēki ierekomendēja konstantāna-kapara temopāri diezgan izteiktās linearitātes dēļ. Konstantāna termopāri varēja izmantot no baigiem mīnusiem līdz kaut kādiem +700C. Termopārim labs ir tas, ka ja ir viena spole, noregulēta eletronika - termopāri sanāk identiski, un tik daudz skaitā, cik nepieciešams. Meramā zonde - burtiski mikroskopiska. Var salikt termopārus kur vien sagribās un kaut vai ar galetveida slēdzi pārslēgt ij mērīt kā vien negribas ar vienu un to pašu elektroniku.

----------


## Raimonds1

par to graduēšanu ar frekvenci - tas tāds prāta vingrinajums, kā  VARēTU VēL  darīt.

Un vajag kaut kādu etalonu gan temperatūrai, gan pretestībām, gan kondensatoriem.  var jau likt etalonu un salidzināt ar 100 5% kļūdas kaudzīti
Pie tam multivibrators, kuram caur 2 diodēm un 2 pretestībām atsevisķi regulējas katra impulsa garums ir labs un vienkaršs modelis .

----------


## Epis

Izdevās izspiest lodējamo pastu caur 0,7mm adatu tikai viņai ir nozāģēts gals (pēc tam apvīlēts, jo zāģejot caurums aizlocījās ciet) Pasta spiežās ļit lēnu un jāspiež stipri bet labums tads ka var sanākt tāda 0,7mm gara desiņa kuru es uzspiedu pāri visām kājām un domāju kad krāsnī tā desiņa izkusīs un salodēs mikreni neuztaisot īso.
Pirmstam spiedu pastu caur veselu 0,7mm adatu nekas nesanāca tākā adata ir jāzāģē. 
iespējams ka tā pasta kas ir nopērkama tevalo ir labāka par manējo jo viņai laikam viskozitāte ir zemāka (šķidrāka un vieglāk spiežama bet dīvaini ka metāla daudzums tur ir lielāks 88% manējai 87% tākā diez vai ir jēga pirkt tagat vēlvienu pastu, kura praktiski jādozē tik pat cik mānējā, un vispār es palasīju internetā par tām "dispensable" (ar šprici spiežamajām) pastām un tad viņām tā viskozitāte ir zemāka + metāla saturs pastā ir no 82-87%, un stencil pastas ir biezas ar pie 90% metālu, tākā uzklājamais pastas daudzums īpaši nemainās
šitā plate jau vienreiz tika lodēta bet tad es šito pastu klāju bez šprices un plānā kārtā izsmērēju  un rezultātā bīj kājas kas salodējās, bet lielākā daļa nesalodējās, tākā šitas ir 2 mēģinājums izmantojot jauno Desiņ klāšanas tehnaloģiju  :: , ar kuru var samērā precīzi dozēt alvas daudzumu kas vaidzīgs lai salodētu smalkās kājas (šitās ir 0,5mm) 
[attachment=0:1ljxeh1f]Lod_pasta_0.7mm_desiņa.JPG[/attachment:1ljxeh1f]

----------


## dmd

epi, a tu lasi arī kautko, piemēram šo forumu?

jau divas reizes te ir teikts, ka *nevar* pastu izspiest caur milimetrīgu adatu. nu bļin!




> PS - medicīnas adatas nemazākajā mērā neder lodalvas pastai. Adata pat ar 1mm caumuru ir nederīga. Šāda adata laidīs cauri šķidro kusni, bet aizturēs pašu lodalvu. /pašam tā ir sanācis - sākumā nāk škidra zupa, kas neder lodēšanai, jo lodalvas pamaz, pēc tam viss aizdambējas jo špricē paliek tīra alva praktiski bez kušņa/

----------


## Epis

Tu gribi teikt ka esi zimantojis tieši tādu pašu pastu kādu tagat es un tev viņa aizdambējās ? 
varbūt tu to pastu spiedi cauri visai garajai adatai, bet kā redzi es spiežu viņu caur apzāģētai adatai un tur ir liela starpība apmēram tāda jo mazāka adata jo mazāk iespējas aizdambēties un mazāk spēka vaig lai to pļuru izspiestu
varbūt ka jānopērk 1mm šprice un bišķi lielāka 1,25mm. 
Es vienā linkā lasīju un tur bīj teikts ka šitās pastas kas domātas spiešanai var spiezt ar 0,03 inch adatu(0,76mm)  
nav ko man te stāstīt ka adata neder.

----------


## a_masiks

Der, der! TEV der, ja jau esi izspiedis desiņu - bez šaubām der!   ::   ::   ::  




> varbūt ka jānopērk 1mm šprice un bišķi lielāka 1,25mm.


 Var būt....  bet, vai tev nešķiet ka tādas adatas medicīnā pārāk bieži neizmanto? 1mm - tas pat nav īlens.....

----------


## Epis

Aizgāju uz aptieku un nopirku lielāko šprici kāda vien ir (20ml) un tur bīj lielākā adata kāda vien viņiem tur bīja un šeit salīdzinājums starp lielās adatas desiņu un 0,7mm adatas desiņu.
Jaatzīmē kad lielā spiežās 2x vieglāk ārā, un tagat izspiest alvu ir ļoti viegli, tākā nekādi tur aizcietējumi nevar veidoties. 
(tava kļūda a_masik bīj tā kad vai nu tu adatai galu neapzāģēji vai arī nepareizo pastu nopirki !)
vidējā desiņa ir no lielās adatas un abas malējās no mazās, atšķirība ir ievērojama man tagat būs 2 izmēru desiņas (mazajiem  TQFP piniem likšu mazo desu un lielajām detaļām lielo ) 
[attachment=0:11lvhfr7]Lod_pasta_0.7mm_desiņa_mazā_lielā.JPG[/attachment:11lvhfr7]

----------


## Andrejs

Reku džeki pastu spiež ar ar špricēm, lodē ar krāsni bez proča un čakara - itkā sanāk:
http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/ ... en_art.htm

----------


## Epis

Salodēju to mazo kontaktiņu uz kuras uzpiedu pirmo pastas desu bet ar lodāmuru, jo tā plate kā redzējāt bildē bīj pilna ar lodējamo pastu (kalifonīju) un es jau viņu 2 reiz cepu krāsnī un abas reizes pārcepu, pēdējā reizē programma neizslēdzās pie pēdējiem grādiem (bīj asm kodā kļūda) un kādas 20 sekundes pagāja kamēr aptvērtu to un pārcepināju, līdz ar to šitā desiņa labi salodēja pat pērdegušu plati un kājas kopā nesalipa  ::  (vienreiz salipa bet tas bij sākumā ka uz lodāmura bīja cita alva kuru biju aizmirsis noņemt, tākā pasta lodē labi, un tāda desiņa ir ļoti labs pastas dozēšanas veids, kā tajā linkā kuru Andrejs iesvieda, 
nu ko var teikt ka es esu izpētījis lodēšanas pastas klāšanas tehnoloģiju priekš lilajiem TQFP iepakojumiem un kad likšu cepties BGA mikreni tad pie reizes arī uzlikšu lielās TQFP mikrenes un citas detaļas. 
bet līdz tam būs vēl jāpieslīpē tempertūras profils un jāuztisa viens alvas stieņa kušanas tests bez IR stariem.

----------


## a_masiks

1) kurš nu būtu par svešām kļūdām runājis....
Izlieto tūbiņu līdz 2/3 un tad arī paunāsim. Lai gan šaubos, ka lielīsies pats ar savām kļūdām, kuras nevarēsi likt priekšā kā lielu jaunatklājumu.
Par pareizo pastu runājot - tas tu tā speciāli veikalā prasīji "pareizo pastu" ar notecējušu lietošanas termiņu?
IMHO tūbiņās pastas visas vienādas - smalko alvas lodīšu pastas. Kusnis un alvas sastāvs atšķiras.
Pašam uz galda šobrīd mētājas MBO pasta sirius 1ra di-86-3. Jau vairākus mēnešu kā nederīga.
Nu un?

*Andrejs*
Tajā linkā tehnoloģija nevarētu teikt ka bez čakara-jo ar zeķi jāvāc prom liekā lodalva, kas kājas uz īso salaida.
Epis to taisās atkārtot. Varēs arī pastāstīt - kā ir ar zeķi vākt alvu.

----------


## Delfins

Jā jā... davai uzreiz veselās BGA un PCB...
Da patrenējies uz beigtām platēm vispirms... 90% ka uz īso būs tev tā BGA.

----------


## a_masiks

* Delfins*
Kuš! Nebojā man biznesu!   ::   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajadzētu izmēģināt tādu lietu - uztasīt kustīgu statīvu, kurā var iestiprināt kādus 5-10 cm garu naglu vai sildelementu un ātri pārvietot precīzi noteikta vietā 
regulejamu

un tad mikrenei un platei uzziest to pastas desu un ātri pietuvināt karstu sildelementu vai naglu
eksperimentējot ar temepratūru, sildelementa lielumu, pastas daudzumu, ekspozīcijas laiku  un attālumu gan jau ka izdotos , ja jau ar fēnu var.

Un tad katrai mikrenei tos datus arhivēt   ::

----------


## dmd

vai arī vienkarši ar fēnu lodēt pa kādām pāris platēm dienā, ja jau cilvēki tā dara...

gan jau pa šito naudu būtu sanācis gan fēns, gan vēl viskautkas

----------


## sharps

Andrej taa kaa tai linkaa paraadiits taa ir augstaa meeraa necienja pret pashu mikreni. shitaa ir lielaaka iespeeja nocepinaat kristaalu kaa arii ielodeet ar nobiidi un var naakties paarlodeet (neredz tachu zem taas pastas vai esi to mikreni uz padiem uzseedinaaji). labaak panjemt lodaamuru ar 2mm galu un piecas minuutes pachakareeties un preciizi salodeet katru no 144 vai cik nu kurai mikrenei kaaju. nepieredzeejusham tomeer drusku ilgaak aizies to mikreni pielodeet. dazhreiz naakas pielietot arii zekji, bet ja ir pieshaavies, tad bes taas ar var iztikt nopludinot lieko alvas laasi uz blakus kaajaam.

----------


## Epis

Tas brīdis nupat notika es salodēju savu Pirmo BGA mikreni (cyclone III)  izmantoju to savu lodēšanas pastu(kalifoniju) ar to sasmērēju čipa lodējamo vietu un arī tādēļ lai varētu mikreni nocentrēt jo pasta irlipīga un bieza līdz ar to viņa arī ir kā fiksātors, kad nocentrēju mikreni uzliku vēl 2 DC-DC minī regulētorus (sasmērēju ar savu Lodalvas pastu) uz plates un liku iekšā krāsnī šeit ir lodēšanas profils ar kādu es lodēju 
Vispār profils ir sanācis ļoti labs Max tempertūra 197C un intervāls no brīža kad alvas stienis sāk kust 170C līdz 197 un atdziestot līdz 170C ir 120 sekundes (šitas iekļaujās visos standartos) 
šeit smukais profils.
pētot mikreni lodes no sāniem nav izveidojušas nekādus īsos un mikrene ir arī pate sevi precīzi nocentrējusi (bīju viņu uzlicis ar kādu 0,3mm neprecizitāti, bet pate smuki nocentrējās un vizuāli viss izskatās ideāli, jāsalodē pārējās detaļas un jāskatās vai vis strādā.
[attachment=0:2jdtq5he]Testa11.Grafiks_BGA_solder_Profile.JPG[/attachment:2jdtq5he]

----------


## Delfins

Priekš kam mums tava profila bilde? dod PCB bildi...

----------


## GuntisK

> Priekš kam mums tava profila bilde? dod PCB bildi...


 Jā Epi-daješ bildi! Rādi kas tev tur sanācis. Citiem arī interesē.

----------


## Epis

Katukas ar internetu gļuku un bildes neliekās iekšā, pagaidat kamēr ielieku inbox galerijā fotkas.
Nu tā bildes tagat ir, un pastāstīšu kādus testus vēl veicu šorīt pirms izdomāju lodēt plati.
1. uztaisīju lēnā ātruma karšanas testu ar to alvas stiepli un tas bīj tā kad pie 160C es slēdzu Triac uz 30%(PWM)  lai sildelemetni atdzistu un IR ietekme būtu maza un tad alvas vads sāka locīties pie 174C (pirmstam tie bīj 170C ar triac ON), tākā sensors mēra ar 5C grādu precizitāti to IR starojumu, un pēc šī testa arī izdomāju ka ja man kautvai PT1000 mēra greizi par kādiem 10-20C tad pēc šitās līknes es mikreni tāpat nesadedziju jo MAX tempertūra būtu 205-215C, līdz ar to es tempertūras profilu uzregulēju tā kad MAX tempertūra ir par kādiem 30-35C lielāka nekā stieples liekšanās tempertūra) 
un kā redzams viss ir smuki salodējies  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Izskatās tīri ok. Bet! Kā tu pārbaudīsi, ka 100% visi izvadi ir pielodēti?

----------


## Epis

jāpielodē barošanas bloka daļas + USB ligzda un JTAG vajadzīgie rezistori un tad caur JTAG arī var ieprogrammēt mikreni un skatīties uz IO kājām vai ir 1 vai 0, pirmā kāju rinda jau ir stabili bez īsajiem, galvenais lai uz īso nebūtu sagājuši barošanas lodes VCCIO,VCCINT, GND.

----------


## GuntisK

Ne jau par īsajiem ir runa. A ja nu būs tā-te kontakts ir, te nav? Ko tad darīt?
(ak jā-izmazgā plati spirtā, vai nopērc ARGUSā to baloniņu kanifolija pastas noņemšanai)

----------


## a_masiks

> Izskatās tīri ok. Bet! Kā tu pārbaudīsi, ka 100% visi izvadi ir pielodēti?


 Nekā. Tikai palaižot shēmu darbībā.
Vai pie zobārsta rentgenā.

Epi - a pārējās mikrenes un detaļas? Ar lodāmuru lodēsi?  Tad nafiga krāsni būvēji? !! Jebšu atkārtoti liksi krāsni?

----------


## dmd

es pat apjuku...

nu, epi, dod testus, vai rengenu  ::  (žēl, ka neesi liepājā, man kā reizi zobārstniecības rengens jāregulē (softiskā daļa))

----------


## Epis

šitai platei lodēšanu ar roku, bet nākošai (otrai platei kur likšu 10'000 Logīku fpga) lodēšu visas mazās detaļas krāsnī, izņemot USB ligzdu un lielos Header konektorus tur vaig baigi daudz pasta aiziet un tos ātrāk var salodēt ar vadu (jauno LEED FREE)
ja kas man šitai platei ko liku krāsnī otrā pusē bīj pielodēti 3 SMD 0806 capacitātori un tie pēc lodēsanas bīj tajā pašā vieta tākā detaļas no otras puses nost nekrīt  :: 
šodien vairs neko nelodēšu jo jādara cits darbs, iespējams ka rīt palodēšu.

----------


## sharps

epi ieteiktu uzreiz nelodeet klaat visas detaljas, bet intereses peec izzvani ar testeri visus celinjus kas pienaak pie mikrenes BALL. izzvani vai zvanaas diozhu paareja. ceru ka zini kaa tas daraas? un tikai tad ja viss zvanaas lodee visas paareejas detaljas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu laikam jau jāapsveic ar pirmajiem panākumiem.

Tagad būtu svarīgi montējot nepieļaut citas kļūdas, lai tā shēma strādā. Un tas mikrenes kājas izgaismojot var apskatīt ar kādu palielināmo vai tādu speciāli šim pasakumam izveidot no pāris lēcām.

----------


## Delfins

uztais rentgenu. viss.. nav ko te zīlēt..

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka es gandrīz stundu nočakarējos bakstot celiņus un skatoties kur ir īsais, es atklāju kad bīju iezīmējis ne tur celiņu kas DC barošanas čipam savienoja 3 kājas kopā un dēļ tā bīj īsais un tai platei kura nav salodēta es tos ceļus pārgriezu un ķēros klāt pie salodētās, nolodēju 1 DC regulātoru izbaktīju tos ceļu un testeris rāda kad ir īsais visu laiku, tad domāju ka moš otrs Regulāts salodējies uz īso nolodēju uz gāzes plīts arī otru skatos viss kārtībā bet testeris vienalga rāda kad ir īsais, un tad es pus stundu bakstīju to pirmo vietu bildē redzams ka es tur jau uztaisīju tādas bedres ka maz neliekās un ir īsais vienalga man jau bīj nojauta ka kautkas nav kārtībā ar plati bet skatoties visus celiņus nekur nekādu defektu nav, līdz tagat pamanīju ka plates malā viņi ir to plati nogriezuši pa maz un 5V ceļš bīj savienojies ar GND pietam vēl 2 vietās, otrai platei tāda defekta nebīj. 
es tagat nezinu vai tie DC-DC regulātori vēl ir dzīvi vai beigti, pēdējais laikam ir dzīvs jo es viņu lodēju no lielāka attālamua vairāk karsējot pašu plati bet pirmo es lodēju gandrīz ieliktdams viņu liesmā lai otrs nenolodējās kamēr lodēju to un tam ārējais korpus izskatās itkā būtu kusis, nez vai to vispār var lodēt atpakaļ  :: 
Noteikti ka būs vēl kādi apslēptie defekti un kļūda, jo jūtu ka to ciklonu es tik viegli nevarēšu palaist.
[attachment=0:2rfe8m0e]Plates defekts.JPG[/attachment:2rfe8m0e]

----------


## a_masiks

> domāju ka moš otrs Regulāts salodējies uz īso nolodēju uz gāzes plīts arī otru skatos viss kārtībā.......es tagat nezinu vai tie DC-DC regulātori vēl ir dzīvi vai beigti, pēdējais laikam ir dzīvs jo es viņu lodēju no lielāka attālamua vairāk karsējot pašu plati bet pirmo es lodēju gandrīz ieliktdams viņu liesmā lai otrs nenolodējās kamēr lodēju to un tam ārējais korpus izskatās itkā būtu kusis, nez vai to vispār var lodēt atpakaļ


 *OMG*
A kota savu krāsni neizmantoji?

----------


## Epis

Krāsns tač nav domāta detaļu nolodēšanai tur varētu fēns derēt, bet lodāmurs neder jo es jau mēģināju un nolodēt nevarēju.
pielodēju atpakaļ DC-DC regulātorus.

----------


## sharps

epi teicu tev izzvani visu plati, kad pielodeeji BGA. pirms tam vajadzeeja katrai platei veel iziet cauri. nu gadaas almiko mazinji gljucinji. nu var gadiities shaiziites ar pie projekteeshanas.

----------


## a_masiks

ak pareizi... nav paredzēta.... nu bet kaut kā upgreidot to kruto krāsni taču var, lai tā arī atlodēt mācētu? A to kaut kā sūlbi [  ::  ] sanāk - tada kruta krāsns, bet jālodē uz gāzes plīts.....  :: (  Fēns jau laikam tomēr nederēs  - pats teici ka viņš tev nu nekādīgi neder ij vajadzīgs kā zaķim stopsignāls. Tā, vaidzēs kaut ko citu izdomāt. Var būt var krāsns grīdā uztaisīt caurumu, plati nolikt apakšā, tā lai vaidzīgā detaļa ir zem cauruma, piesiet vajadzīgo detāļi pie vadiņa un vadiņu pie atsperītes. Kad detaļa būs nolodējusies - atsperīte to nocels nost.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar fēnu ļoti labi var nolodēt gan mikrenes, gan atsevišķas sīkās detaļas. Katrā ziņā pēc darbošanās ar fēnu nepaliek tādi "kurmju rakumi" kā fotogrāfijā pēc sildīšanas uz gāzes. Fēnu gan vajag ar termoregulāciju un sašurinātu uzgali. Lētie  no "Maxxxsimas" der labi ja krāsas noņemšanai no vecas dēļu grīdas.

----------


## a_masiks

*AndrisZ*
Tak saņemies un izlasi visu šo hmmm.... tēmas čupu. Kaut kur pa vidu pavīdēja Epja viedoklis, ka viņam kategoriski fēns neder. Tā, ka fēnu vari iesālīt. Izdomā kaut ko citu.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Pēdējā ziņā no Epja viņš jau kļuvis drusku pielaidīgāks....  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Tas gan nav labi! Jāaudzina stingrs rakstus! Kā īstam vīram!  Tip ja pateica - značit tā būs būt! Un nekādu tur galantēriju, ne ķemmes, ne fēnus ne matu gumijas lodēšanā nebūs izmantot! Mēs esam īsti veči! Mums ir riktīga pečka, nevis mākslīgās rotas lietas un visādi smukuma kareklīši!  Var teikt  - Latvijā mēs tādi pirmie un vienīgie! Un ar nepareizas orientācijas padomiem lūdzu netraucēt!

----------


## Velko

Pag pag... Īsti veči tak lodē ar lodlampu. Domā, ka velti tai tāds nosaukums iedots  ::

----------


## Epis

Domāju ka vairāk ar krāsni es neņemšos, jo ir sanācis normāls lodēšanas profils, un programma strādā bez gļukiem, vienīgi vēl tās Start slēdzis nestrādā (tur kodā ir kautkāda kļūda, ja es to pielabotu tad lai salodētu kautko kompi man vairs nevaidzētu  ::  
un vēl viens gļuks ir PWM ciklā un man liekās es zinu kas pa lietu, tur atkal ir problēma ar to Negatīvo Status karogu, kur es pēc to ciparu pārbīdīšanas un aritmētikas izdarīšanas laikam tos ciparus atpakaļ nepārbīdīju, līdz ar to PWM cikls samazinoties nevar būt lielāks par 50% tādēļ tad kad PWM krītās viņš to dara ļoti strauji, bet bez šitā arī viss strādā, ja kāds grib var izlabot.

Par detaļu nolodēšanu es līdz šim brīdīm vispār nēsu domājis, ja platē nebūtu uztaisīta ar kļūdu tad nekas nebūtu jānolodē, bet nu tāda ir dzīve ka kļūdījos gan es gan arī almiko, līdz ar to nākošreiz būs jāprojektē plate tā lai tādas kļūdas vairs nevarētu atkartoties, kārtējā mācība, kura man maksāja 1 sasvilinātu DC-DC regulātoru un stundu čakarēšanos lai kļūdu atrastu. 

Pa to fēnu tad priekš nolodēšanas jau viņš derētu, bet tākā man ļoti reti kautko vaig nolodēt tad man tādu nevaig, ja būs biežāk tāda vajadzība kautko nolodēt tad es par to fēnu padomāšu, a pagaidām dēl viena izņēmumgadījuma  fēnu nevaig.

----------


## a_masiks

Vai pareizi sapratu - tagad un turpmāk lodēsi pieslēdzot krāsni pie datora?

----------


## dmd

vai es saklausu ironiju?  :: 

a_masiks , pie viena pajautāšu - visticamākais, ka man reti nāksies lodēt smdeškas, vismaz tuvākajā nakotnē, bet tomēr tā kā gribas fēnu, ja nu kas. kādas būtu lētā gala rekomendācijas?

----------


## a_masiks

Nu šajā pat topikā devu linkus. Blja, visa šī Epja stūrgalvīgā marasma dēļ nekas nav pārskatāms un ir grūti atrodams. 
Labi reku links - http://www.latmedia.lv/index.php?produc ... f3af9362a5
Fēns cenā kā lētā gala vidēji sūdīgie celtniecības fēni, bet iespējas tieši lodēšanās šamam ir nesalīdzināmi lielākas, jo ir termo kontrole un gaisa plūsmas kontrole.

PS - es nereklamēju tieši TUR pirkt. Tas man pofig, jo pirku šamo devaisu latgalītē. Informēju tikai par šāda produkta esamību.

----------


## zzz

> ja platē nebūtu uztaisīta ar kļūdu tad nekas nebūtu jānolodē, bet nu tāda ir dzīve ka kļūdījos gan es gan arī almiko, līdz ar to nākošreiz būs jāprojektē plate tā lai tādas kļūdas vairs nevarētu atkartoties,


 Tev, epi, vajadzeeja pakonsulteeties pie tur taa dzheka:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1661&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=75#p13605

Vinjam pieredze baigaa, gan jau vinsh tev pastaastiitu, ko iistie vechi dara, lai uz glupiem feeleriishiem nekjertos.

----------


## Epis

Itkā es zināju ka plati taisot jāatstāj pāris mm brīvi no malas, bet re ka neko neatstāju. 

man vairāk īsti nav ko rakstīt par šito topiku, vienīgi ja kāds grib pats taisīt krāsni un viņam ir kādi vēl jautājumi, tad es protams mēģināšu atbidēt. 
Tālāk par to plates lodēšanu un testēšanu ja intresē skataties attiecīgajā FPGA sadaļā.

----------


## GuntisK

Rādi pabeigto krāsni, elektroniku, kā viss saslēgts. Māc ziņkāre ko tu tur esi sameistarojis...

----------


## Epis

Elektronikā nekādas izmaiņas vairāk nēsu veicis uz plates ir tās pašas detaļas kas pirmstam (pēdējās bildēs) 
pate krāsns arī izskatās tāda kā tajā bildē kur var redzēt folija izklājumu, un PT1000 ir bez baltā apvelka. 
vienīgi nēsu vēl ielicis pēdējo atmegas8535 kodu un šeit tad arī ir tas kods:
[attachment=1:11w21imm]SMDKrasns.rar[/attachment:11w21imm] 
un pēdējo nokalibrēro SMD_Krasns SOFTu  ::  
[attachment=0:11w21imm]SMD_Krasns_Soft.rar[/attachment:11w21imm]

----------


## Raimonds1

> Nu šajā pat topikā devu linkus. Blja, visa šī Epja stūrgalvīgā marasma dēļ nekas nav pārskatāms un ir grūti atrodams. 
> Labi reku links - http://www.latmedia.lv/index.php?produc ... f3af9362a5


 nu nezinu, kāds Jetijs uz šādu procesa aprakstu nemūžam neparakstītos. Labāk klusu tēlot zinošo. Katrā zina man bija interesanti un domaju ka katrs kaut ko uzzināja.

----------


## zzz

Nee nu tas taa kaa no cilveeka prioritaateem stipri atkariigs - vai uzsvars uz reaalu dariishanu, vai kladzinaashanu un milzu ziimeeshanos ar ikvienu skjiibi greizi pielodeeto rezistoru.

Bet izgliitojoshi savaa zinjaa ir un Jetija reportus patieshaam papildina - ar plashi izveerstaam ilustraacijaam kaa NEVAJAG  dariit.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jetijs tika minēts tādā sakarā, ka vienā citā forumā da jebkāda kritika vai strīdi izbeidzas administratīvi un nekāda profesionāla izaugsme nenotiek . Bet šite varēja mācīties visi.  Man katrā ziņā tagad ir skaidrs, ka taisīšu elektrisko eļļas sildītāju dīzelim  ::

----------


## karloslv

Raimonds: arī uz cepeškrāsns bāzes?

----------


## Raimonds1

nē, viena asociācija par regulēšanu, tur gan temp 90 - 100  grādi tikai, jāiztecina 50 litri stundā, caurteces sildītājs, tā ka tur nav kam nestrādāt
tikai nesaki, ka šinī topikā neko neiemācījies  :: 

Tagad ir vismaz zināms, ka taisīt, kā netaisīt, ar ko aizstāt.

----------


## karloslv

Neiemācījos gan. Vienīgais, kas mani interesēja, bija - cik labi Epis uztaisīs PID kontroli, kas it kā bija visas lodēšanas, projektēšanas un garās sāgas mērķis. S**du viņš uztaisīja, viss silst ar pilnu vai nulles jaudu, un tam visam tik un tā vajag PC, bet nu savā ziņā rezultātu viņš panāca - vienu plati salodēja, jo mierīgi var iztikt bez visas kontroles. Un iztikt varēja arī bez termosensora un visas sāgas 35 lappušu garumā. Viss, kas jādara, bija skaidrs jau tajā brīdī, kad Epis bija nopircis krāsni - nekas nebija jāmaina, jāzāģē, jāplēš ārā, bet vienkārši jāieslēdz, jāpamēģina un jāpiešaujas.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu pieņemsim - varēja, kaut gan nez kapec ta slīknes tomēr pastāv

bet ir vesela kaudze citu procesu, ar citam līknēm, citām temeperatūrām vai citiem lielumiem, kur katram individuāli kaut kas palika skaidrs.
tāapat ja atmet tehnisko pusi - kā vispar apmācīt izziņas procesu, kā to vadīt,  ļaujot pašam atklāt???

----------


## karloslv

Par to jau arī runa. Epis cēli izvilka rewlow procesa grafiku, kaut ko baigi cepās par grādiem sekundē, taisīja sensoru, taisīja PWM un tiristoru vadību, taču beigās - kaka. Paskaties uz kļūdas grafiku Epja attēlos. Tajā brīdī, kad viņš iedarbina visu to savu sistēmu, PWM tāpat ir vai nu 0, vai 100%. Priekš kam tad tas bija jātaisa? Ja profils būtu sarežģītāks, kļūdas būtu būtiskas. Tad tiktu vainota krāsns inerce, infrasarkanais starojums (par kuru NEKĻUVA nekas skaidrāks, katrs kaut ko klaigāja, bet neviena reāla eksperimenta vai atsauces uz eksperimentu), siltumizolācija un grādi sekundē, bet nevis kontroles algoritms.

----------


## Epis

Tu laikam KarlosLV nēsi cītīgi sekojis līdzi topikam, vai arī iedziļinājies visos atklājumos kurus es izdarīju pocesa gaitā, un tie ir: 
1. uzlaboju krāsns karšanas ātrumu no 0.5C/s līdz 1.4C/s vai pat 1.5C/s, to panācu samazinot gan krāsns tilpumu, gan pārliekot sildelementus un beigās ieliekot vēl folīju, jāsaka ka folījs deva viss labāko rezultātu.

2. PT 1000 sensora uzlabojumi, sākumā ar balto keramikas apvalku viņš mērīja tikai gaisa tempertūru un jau pie 140C testa alvas vads izkusa, tāda sensors protams nekam neder, tādēļ tika meklēti risinājumi un otrs veids bīj aptīt ap PT1000stiepli un to salodēt uztaisot tādu kā alvas cepuri, rezultāti bīj pa 10 grādiem labāki alvas vads kusa pie 150-155C, bet vienalga tas bīj pa maz, līdz ar to ķēros klāt pie radikālākās metodes un noņēmu balto keramikas apvalku no PT1000 (vienu sensoru es gan tā sabojāju) un rezultātā pēc visas kalibrēšanas alvas vads kusa pie 170-172C un otrā testā bez IR stariem (pakāpenisks tempertūras kāpums ar 30% Triac PWM kusa pie 174-175C tākā šitas sensors mēra īsto tempertūru, un tas ir ievērojams sasniegums tempertūras mērīšanā, jo neviens pirmstam nebīj izmantojis pliku PT1000 (vismaz neteica ka tā arī var).

3. IR staru pētīšana ko izstaro sildelementi un to ietekme, izrādās ka IR starojums parādās tad ka sildelementi sāk spīdēt un tā ietekme ir ļoti liela uz detaļas tempertūru. 

4. vadības kods nav nekāds primitīvai ar roku tādu panākt slēdzot krāsni iekšā ārā īsti nevarēs, protams tur nav nekādas pID kontrolles (tikai P vadība), bet tur ir vairāki īpatnēji programmas cikli dēļ kuriem bīja iespējams uztaisīt to karšanas grafiku, kā piemēram 1 cikls sākās - 30 grādus no T1, un šajā ciklā Triac strādā uz tiem 30%, tas tādēļ lai uzkarsušie līdz sarkanam sildelementi sāktu atdzist, bet turpinātu karsēt, vardsakot lai karsētu bez IR starojuma.
2 cikls sākās  3 grādus pirms T1, un izsledz ārā TRIAC un to vaidzēja lai sildelementi atkal sāktu atdzist un tempertūra kristos ātrāk pirms 3 cikla kur būtu tā P kontrolle. un tālāk viss pa vecam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai to IR ietekmi nevar samazināt tos sildelementus ieliekot kāda papildus metāla apvalkā vai priekšā noliekot metāla plāksni?

Ir vēl viena lieta - vajag kaut kadu kalibrētu, netkarīgu temepraturas kontroles iekārtu, lai varētu salīdzināt.

----------


## Epis

Domāju ka ar to IR staru absorbēšanas metāliem nevaig aizrauties jo folījs visus IR starus atstaro tātad izvairīties no viņiem īsti nevar, tākā labā vienkārši izmantot vadības mehānismu tādu lai tas starojums būtu niecīgs, kad viņu nevaig un liels kad viņu vaig.

Jā tempertūru noteikti ka varētu nokalibrēt, bet man nekādu precīzu termormetru nav, parastais istabas spirta termormetrs jau nederēs. tākā es iztieku ar to kas ir pa rokai  ::  
un rezultāts ir apmierinoš  ::  (lodēt var)

----------


## a_masiks

Ne ko tu tur daudz neuzlaboji. Tev bija temperatūtras mērīšanas metodikas kļūda. Liela kļūda. Un kā jau metodiskā kļūda - atkārtojās visos eksperimentos. Tad, kad aizvāci PT1000 izolāciju, kas kalpoja arī kā termoizolācija un dramatiski palielināja sensora inerci - *pēkšņi* arī mērījumi sapasēja, ij kaut kāds mistiskais silšanas ātrums kļuva apmierinošs. No tā secinājums - gan kušanas temperatūra, gan silšanas ātrums visu laiku bija OK, tikai izmērīt nemācēji. Tev šākumā ieteica  - vienkārši ieslēdz, uzkarsē, paskaties kā lodē un tad cep vadības shēmu. Tu sāki no otra gala. Vadības shēmas algoritmā iecepi korekciju savas metodiskās kļūdas korekcijai. Aizvācot vai samazinot metodiskokļūdu - algoritms netika labots, rezultātās  -  ir mistiska shēma, kas dara dievszina ko, kuras galvenā pozitīvā īpatnība - iespēja pieslēgt pie datora un kautkā nebūt redzēt esošo temperatūru. Lai gan sākumā tika stādīts uzdevums izveidot autonomu un inteliģentu lodēšanas krāsni - trīs mēnešu garumā tika uztaisīts neprecīzs elektronisks termometrs krāsns uzmērīšanai caur datoru. Teikt ka panākts ir uzstādītais uzdevums - būtu stipri pārspīlēts.

*Raimonds1* 
Jau vairākas reizes teicu - nu ir pilnīgi vienalga kā silst tā plate. Ar gaisu vai ar IR. Ja ir sildelementa jaudas kontorle un relālā laika un reālās vietas termodevējs -  nav nekādas starpības kādā veidā tiek pievadītd siltums. Viņš caur atgriezenisko saiti tiek regulēts. Man personīgi vēlams šķiet karstais gaiss, jo nav iespējams pārkarsēt mazas, melnas detaļas tai pat laikā kad lielākā detaļu daļa paliek tikai viegli siltas. Karstais gaiss pats ir uzsildīts līdz vēlamajai temperatūrai un atdod savu siltumu ja ne ideāli vienmērīgi, tad vismaz nepārkarsējot VIRS savas temperatūras. Bet vēl reiz atkārtoju - ir vienalga KĀ siltumu pievada. Galvenais, ka ir iespēja šo siltuma daudzumu regulēt lai iegūtu nepieciešamo temperatūru.

----------


## Epis

Uzdevums man bīj uztaisīt krāsni kura karsētu ar tādu tempertūras profilu kā profesionālās krāsnis, to es esu izdarījis, (tas nekas ka tempertūru mēra ar 10-20 grādu novirzi, es savus aprēķinus balstu uz sava Alvas vada kušanas tempertūru ko noskaidroju eksperimentā līdz ar to viss man ir precīzi sataisīts tā kā tam jābūt un tam pierādījums ir Veiksmīgi jau 2 reizes salodētā BGA mikrene dēļ kuras es arī šito krāsni taisīju  ::  
Tākā es esu sasniedzis savu mērķi salodējis BGA čipu vairāk man arī neko no tās krāsns nevaig, jo savu darbu viņa veic perfekti !

----------


## a_masiks

To ka krāsns lodē - par to nav iebildumu. Noteikti krāsns lodē arī bezjebkādas elekrtonikas. Es tikai neredzu - kur īsti paradās tas iegūtais un reālais temperatūras grafiks? Kur ir salīdzinājums? Tavos secinājumos, ka visam jābūt tagad OK? Un kad tev ieteica vienkārši slēgt klāt krāsni datoram ar gatavām termo sensoru un tiristoru vadības shēmām - KO TU ATBILDĒJI? At bildēji ka tavs galvenais uzdevums ir uztaisīt autonomu krāsni un visādi sūda padomi tev nav vajadzīgi, jo redz dators tērē par daudz elektrības /lasi -vienkārši nemāku programmēt/. Tad KO no tā tu esi paveicis? 
Esi samierinājies, ka nemēri pareizi temperatūru, esi samierinājies ka krāsns tev ir datora kontrolēta, esi samierinājies ka termoprofils izskatās pēc pankūkas, nevis pēc teorētiski nepieciešamā. Tad ko gribi? Lai mēs bļautu  "Urrā, Epim izdevās!"??? Kas tad izdevās? Kas no uzstādītajiem uzdevumiem tika paveikts? Tev taču sākumā teica -  lieto fēnu un viss notiks! Nu un tavs vijebons ar KO labāks par autonomi lietojamo fēnu?

----------


## Raimonds1

to, kas tur ir izdevies, atrisina ar neatkarīgu termometru nomērīta līkne
Variants = aiznest to kasti kaut kur un nomērīt
cits variants - uztaisīt to termometru un aiznest nokalibrēt un tad nomērīt 
vēl cits variants - ielikt kastē keramikas vai plānsienu metāla trubu, kurai galā plāksne un ar IR lāzertermometru nomērīt iekšējo temepratūru uz sazīmēt grafiku.

Tomēr šis būvēšanas process bija gana interesants un pamācošs. Un nekas netraucē uz iegūto zināšanu bāzes tagad sākt taisīt pavisam cita tipa krāsni.

----------


## a_masiks

> vēl cits variants - ielikt kastē keramikas vai plānsienu metāla trubu, kurai galā plāksne un ar IR lāzertermometru nomērīt iekšējo temepratūru uz sazīmēt grafiku.


 IR lāzertermometrs ir maz piemērots šādai mērīšanai. Es mūsu kantorim ar pieprasīju nopirkt IR termometru. Nācās saskarties ar šīs mērīšanas īpatnībām un konstatet, ka ne vienmēr šis devaiss ir piemērojams lodēšanas kontrolei. Lētākajiem varintiem mērāmais stars ir diezgam plata leņķa, līdz ar to jāliek ļoti tuvu klāt mērāmajam objektam, mērāmā laukuma izmēram jābūt mazākam par detaļas izmēru, lāzera stars ir tikai mērķa punkts, lai zinātu, kur tirk mērīts. Piedevām tas punkts ir ar būtisku nobīdi. Precīzākiem devaisiem ir 2 lāzerstari, kur mērīšana notiek laukumā starp šiem stariem...




> to, kas tur ir izdevies, atrisina ar neatkarīgu termometru nomērīta līkne
> Variants = aiznest to kasti kaut kur un nomērīt


 Jā, tas ir tiesa. Bet to vajag darīt, nevis par to tikai runāt.

----------


## Epis

Nav man tādas vietas kur tos sensorus varētu nokalibrēt un ko tas dos ja es uzināšu ka ir par 20 grādiem nobīde tāpat tas neko nemainīs tempertūras profilā, vienkārši tā līkne pakāpsies par tiem 20grādiem uz augšu, es domāju ka viņai reāli jābūt kā minimums 10-12 grādu augstāk,jo pēc tās alvas vada 183C kušanas grāda man bīj 172C tātad ir tā 10-12C nobīde, bet es tās visas nobīdes esu ņēmis vērā tādēļ augstāk par 195C es nekarsēju! un tas ir ekvivalents 205-210C pat pie viss pesimistiskākās nobīdes tempertūra nepārsniegs 220C kas ir normas robeža tādēļ arī es vēl nēsu nodedzinājis nevienu savu ciklon 3 mikreni  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Esi pielodējis 2 mikrenes, no kurām viena var būt strādās, var būt nē. Aiz ko tik pašlepni secinājumi?
šogad esmu pielodējis kā minimums 10 mikroBGA mikroshēmas, no kurām visas strādā /gan rīt vēl jāpārbauda samsungs D820, tam vajadzēja reizē 3 mikrenes lodēt/. Ja ņem vērā, ka visas bija pielīmētas ar epokšiem un puse no tām ar bezsvina lodalvu, un lodēts tika ar fēnu - ko gan man teikt par tavu bakstīšanos?

var būt šo:* Tev taču sākumā teica - lieto fēnu un viss notiks! Nu un tavs vijebons ar KO labāks par autonomi lietojamo fēnu?*

----------


## Raimonds1

nu bet to lāzertermometru jau neliks 10 metru attālumā, bet gan 10 cm no krāsns
katrā ziņā tas būtu lētākais variants
vai arī Keramservisā pasūtīt  
vispar lodēšanas kvalitātes kontrolei vajadzētu piemeklēt kaut kādas lētās shemiņas ar SMD detaļām, kuras var vienkārši parbaudīt

----------


## Epis

Krāsnī lodēties bez fpga čipa es liku arī miniatūro 4x4mm DC-DC regulātoru kuram arī kontakti ir zem mikrenes + centrā liels zemes lauks, un uzspiežot to lodalvas pastu viss salodējās ļoti labi, nekādi īsie nebīj, tākā parastās detaļas arī lodējās labi un galvenais ka viss pēctam arī strādā  :: . 

kad iztestēšu pirmo fpga plati tad nākošo iespējams ka lodēšu ar jau gandrīz visām detaļām uzreiz  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.kronosrobotics.com/forums/vi ... dbe5357774

atradu programas paraugu, gan zemakam tempr.
Nu, kā krāsns?

----------


## Epis

laikam kādu mēnesi nēsu neko lodējis krāsnī, gaidu ka uztaisīs jauno PCB un tad būs jālodē  ::  

ir doma pabeigt to slēdža kodu tā lai krāsni varētu palaist bez kompja, jo cepinot plates izstabā viss baigi iesmird un grūti izveidināt, tādēļ izdomāju ka labāk būtu to darīt virtuvē, kur telpa ir mazāka (ātrāk izveidinās) un nav mīksto mēbeļu kas ar smaku piesūcās, un datoru jau uz virtuve es nenesīšu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Uztaisi kasti ar siltumizolāciju, kur to krāsni ielikt un tai kastei - ventilacijas trubu no gofrētā materiāla un pa logu

----------


## JANCIS89

Uztaisi centrālo siltum mezglu mājā  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ievērtējiet termodevējus no jaunā kataloga
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=22a9b14c

----------


## Texx

Cenas   ::

----------


## karloslv

Cenas - tas vispār ir tabu jautājums. Paskaties kaut vai, cik Tevalo plēš par ATMega16 vai 32, un to pašu citos kantoros (piemēram, sākas ar A burtu).

----------


## a_masiks

Vēl viens, bikiņ vienkāršāks risinājums:
http://www.radiokot.ru/lab/hardwork/03/

----------


## Epis

Tajā linkā ir links uz orginālo saiti un tur ir tās Krāsns foto. kas intresanti tas kad krāsns ir izlīmēta ar folīju tāpat kā man  ::  
bet nu nekādu Programu faili un kodi tur nav.

----------


## a_masiks

> bet nu nekādu Programu faili un kodi tur nav


 Loģiski, jo tādi tur nemaz nav vajadzīgi! Tātad - sanācis vēl lētāk un ekonomiskāk uzbūvēt to krāsni /dators nav vajadzīgs/ .... :P

----------


## Epis

ar ko tad viņš to krāsni vada, un kā zin cik ir tempertūra ?? 

Es tajā lapā neko izlasīt nevaru man rāda ķeburus

----------


## dmd

tu neticēsi: AR ROKĀM!!!   ::   ::   ::  
a temperatūru vienkārši - ar termometru.

/lapu var izlasīt, ja encodingu uzliek uz (cyrilic windos - 1251)

----------


## jeecha

Patiesiibaa vaidzeetu man ar beidzot sanjemties kraasni uztaisiit, saak nedaudz apnikt ar feenu niekoties  :: 
BET, es to dariishu nedaudz savaadaak, jo es negribu tam veltiit 3 meeneshus vai cik tur Epis nociiniijaas ar veejdzirnavaam, taadeelj:
1) meeriishana jaataisa uz termopaara, lietojot AD595, es labaak samaksaaju 10Ls par mikreni nekaa 2 meeneshus nodarbojos ar mistiskiem vingrojumiem ap paaris op-ampu sheemu, kura taapat diez vai straadaas preciizi leeto op-ampu (lasiit - taadu kas nav domaati instrumentiem) nelinearitaates, temperatuuras nestabilitaates utml deelj;
2) jaanjem solid-state-relay ar zero-crossing switching, nav ko tur burties ar tiristoriem;
3) kraasnii vaig konvekcijas ventilatoru lai daudzmaz izliidzinaatu temperatuuras un nerastos efekts ka temperatuura pie sildelementiem ir par graadu desmitiem augstaaka nekaa uz plates virsmas;
4) iista PI vai PID vadiiba nevis parodija par P (proporcionaalo) vadiibu (var atrast pietiekami daudz gatavu paraugu dazhaadiem mikrokontrolieriem, bet patiesiibaa pashi algoritmi nav nemaz tik sarezhgjiiti, ja matemaatika nav svesha lieta, tas kas nav triviaali ir PID koeficientu tjuuneeshana lai ieguutu optimaalo rezultaatu uz konkreetaas sisteemas, kuraa ir gan temperatuuras meeriishanas, gan sildiishanas "lags");
5) varbuut veel jaapieliek kaads mazinsh ventilators kursh puush gaisu no aara iekshaa kraasnii, lai var arii kontroleeti dzeseet. Tad attieciigi gan sildelementus gan sho ventilatoru vadam un varam panaakt gan preciizu silshanas gan dzishanas aatrumu. Tad atkristu probleema ar durvju virinaashanu  :: 

Kopeejais budzhets droshvien man sanaaktu uz kaadiem Ls55 (~30Ls par kraasni, patreiz vislabaak izskataas Severin 2025 ar 1500W kopeejo jaudu, 8Ls par SSR, 10Ls par AD595, termopaara draats man liekas veel kautkur ir, tik jaaatceras cik lielus kondensatorus vaidzeeja lai vinju sametinaatu, mikrokontrolierus un citus siikumus neskatiishu, tie man dazhaadi veel meetaajaas patreiz nevaidziigi). Meerkjis to visu uztaisiit paaris weekendos - saakshu kautkad juunija saakumaa. Par progresu zinjoshu (ja nepaardomaashu un nenopirkshu kaadu leeto kjiinieshu SMD kraasni gatavu).

Iisteniibaa veel divi iemesli kaadeelj man ir veelme to uztaisiit - Positiv20 zhaaveeshana (manai miiljotajai vareetu buut iebildumi ka es to daru cepeshkraasnii, kas starp citu ljoti labi sanaak) un lamineejamaas "soldermaskas" stabilizaacija (taa arii ir jaapacep pie konkreetas temperatuuras konkreetu laiku un nedriikst paarcept).

P.S. Man taapat kaa Epim patiik spamot  ::

----------


## Epis

Tai krāsnij Severin 2025 Sildelementi būs tādi paši kā man laikam,
šeit fotkā jau ir redzami melnie stieņi  ::  


Man tāds jautājums kurā vietā tu pirksi to AD595 čipu ??? es kautkā LV veikalos viņu nevaru atrast izņemot Elfu bet tur šis čips maksā 22Ls   ::  tas kautkā pārāk Sālīti  ::  
Es protams arī gribētu kādu precīzāku mērinstrumentu nekā manējais PT1000, bet nu enko lētāku atrast nevaru, ja kāds zin dodat ziņu. 

GRibas redzāt kā tev ies ar tiem PID, PI, vai PD  ::  mana pieredze rāda ka šāda tipa krāsnīm tā Termodinamika ir vienkārši šausmīga 20 sekundes tākā lodēšanas ciklā tur faktiski nav Jēga no tiem algoritmiem, vienkārši dari kā es uztaisi kādus 5-6ciklu programmu (ar kompī regulējamiem uzstādāmiem parametriem un miers būs precīz Tempertūras profils (kā man), es saprotu ka ar PID ir jēga regulēt processus kaura regulējamais laiks ir kā minimums 100,1000reiz lielāks par Regulējamā OBjekta reakcijas laiku, piemēram Soļu motors kas var notiet vienu mikro soli 100us (10Khz) tad šeit var taisīt PID ar 1-2Khz frekvenci, bet ja mēģina to PID loopu taisīt ar 1Mhz frekvecni tad tam reāli nekādas jēgas nav, jo tad sanāk Nākotnes paredzēšana, piemērs ja man Krāsns reaģē tikai pēc 20 sekundēm un es ik sekundi kalkulēju to PID tad tas ir nereāli to krāsni vadīt, šeit ir vaidzīgs algoritms kas māk Prognozēt nākotni, apmērma tā kas ieslēgs vaidzīgā jaudā sildelementus tā lai pēc 20 sekundēm dabūtu vaidzīgo tempertūras izmaiņas reakciju, lai kautko tādu savai krāsnij uztaisītu vaidzētu pētīt kautkādas Termodinamikas formullas attiecīgi cik ātri gaisu var tie sildelementi gaisu uzkarsēt, + rēķināt krāsns Termo zudumus, vai arī taisīt kautkādu mākslīgo intelektu, kas ietu pēc programmas vairākas reizes un katrā reizē optimizētu to ciklu, vārdsakot mācītos no savām kļūdām un tad ar kādu 10 reizi būtu tuvu ideālajam Tempertūras profillam, un pēc tam jau visu laiku tāds ideāls profils arī turētos  ::  vispār šādas programmas kas pašas mācās ir baigi intresanta lieta, varbūt ka nākotnē vaidzētu padomāt, un kādu progu uzrakstīt  ::

----------


## jeecha

Tam chipam ir vairaakas modifikaacijas, respektiivi AD595AQ un AD595CQ. AQ versijai precizitaate laikam bija 3 graadu ietvaros, CQ 1 graads. CQ ir stipri daargaaka. Nopirkt vinju var daudz kur, digikey, mouser piemeeram. Konkreeti es vinju droshvien no distrelec (caur A****) pasuutiishu, tur par suutiishanu nekas nav jaamaksaa un tas ir aatri, nedeelja maksimums (iznjemot vienreiz pagaashgad ap jauno gadu kad pa visaam sveetku jukaam mans pasuutiijums bija kautkur nokliidis :: . Kaadeelj es domaaju lietot sho chipu? Vinjam iekshaa ir iebuuveeta nulles kompensaacija, izejas spriegums ir ljoti lineaars un man nav ne mazaakaas veelmes nodarboties ar op-amp sheemas offsetu un gainu tjuuneeshanu. Ak jaa, A/D konvertoram protams jaaizmanto references nevis baroshanas spriegums kaa referenze, bet tas jau laikam te tika apskatiits  :: 

Par PID runaajot - "naakotnes paredzeeshana" kaareiz arii ir viena no lietaam ko ar pilno PID kontroli dara un ar koeficientiem tjuunee. Pa cik kraasni gribu izmantot ne tikai SMD cepshanai, tad man ir svariigi uzkodeet/noshpikot/whatever algoritmu kas konkreeti manai kraasnij ljauj peec iespeejas aatraak un preciizaak un nepaarshaujot dabuut noteiktu temperatuuru. PID kaareiz prieksh taa tiek izmantots (labi, termoregulaacijai parasti laikam izmanto tikai PI nevis PID, bet nu tas taa).

----------


## Raimonds1

Manuprāt jaliek nevis viens termojūtīgais elements, bet kādi 4 vismaz un jāvelk vidējais. Un ja to krāsni grib mācīt, tad jāmācaa uz dažadu plašu laukumu un alvoto laukumu procentu ar  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo Jeecha
Tā var secināt ka tev ir samēra maz zināšanu par termopāru pielietojamību . Pa priekšu der palasīt un tad rakstīt.Citādi rodas baumas. Tas pats attiecas tavs apgalvojums par lētiem op amp. Es esmu uztaisījis vairākus termostatus izmantojot PT100 termodevējus un lētos op amp OP07 (cena ap 10sant) kas nodrošina temperatūras precizitāti līdz 0,03C diapazonā no istabas temperatūras līdz +200 C. Op amp raksturo parametri ne cena Visu nosaka shematiskais risinājums. Ta pat ir kaudze problēmu ar to pašu AD595 + paštaisīti un sliktas kvalitātes termopāri .Lieks naudas izdevums.

Interesanti gan ar kot tad "solid-state-relay ar zero-crossing switching" ir labāks par diožu tiltu un tiristoru ( laikam jau nosaukums) sevišķi pie aktīvas slodzes.Ceru ka zini kas tam lācim ir vedarā.

Punkts 3 -bez komentāriem pa grād desmitdaļas atšķirību.(Domāt jau neaizliegsi). 

Un vēl -kāpēc Pozitiv 20 ir jāžāvē krāsnī?

----------


## jeecha

Kaa jau mineeju - man nav veelmes teereet laiku op-ampu offsetu un gainu reekjinaashanaa un kalibreeshanaa. Tas pats par SSR - jaa protams savu SSR var uzlodeet 5x leetaak nekaa nopirkt gatavu, nekaada "magjija" jau tur nav, bet atkal tas pats - man konkreetajaa gadiijumaa svariigs ir rezultaats nevis process, taadeelj es shoreiz labaak izveelos gatavu detalju 5x daargaak nekaa paaris vakarus ar googleeshanu un maaciishanos. 

Par to Positiv20 un sildiishanu - istabas temperatuuraa vinsh zhuusts 24h (vismaz taa rakstiits vinja dokumentaacijaa), konvekcijas kraasnii pie 70 graadiem vinsh zhuust 15min (kas peec dokumentaacijas arii ir veelamais zhaaveeshanas rezhiims).

----------


## dmd

es parasti izlīdzos 5 minūtes padarbinot krāsniņu tukšgaitā un pectam ieliekot plati. lēti ātri un vienkārši. problēmas nav bijušas.
mēģināt samedīt plates temperatūru uz 70 grādiem man nav noskaņojuma dēļ tā paša IR, kas jau ir uzcepis plati pirms gaiss krāsniņā kļūst puslīdz silts.

----------


## jeecha

Mosfetam: 
Padomaaju te shodien - par tiem SSR droshvien arii Tev taisniiba - parasts opto-semistors+jaudas semistors to dara, klaat tik jaapieliek pavisam vienkaarshs zero-crossing detektors sastaavoshs no diozhu tilta, pretestiibas un optoizolatora, starp vinjiem mikrokontrolieri un var prastu bet shim meerkjim pietiekamu "phase angle control" uztaisiit.

dmd:
Nu man virtuves cepeshkraasnij sildelementi nav pa tiesho kameraa, taakaa par IR es nebaidos, uzlieku kaadus 60 graadus un atstaaju uz 15min, liidz shim vienmeer ir sanaacis. Bet kaa jau rakstiiju - nepatiik man iekaartaa kur kaadreiz paartiku arii liek zhaaveet plates...

Ak jaa - atcereejos galveno iemeslu kaadeelj es tomeer gribu lietot termopaari nevis PT1000 rezistoru - ja lieto termopaari bez kontakta izolaacijas tad vinjam ir ljoti maza siltumietilpiiba, liidz ar to vaidzeetu buut mazaakai inercei. Veel viens pluss termopaariem ir ka vinjus vienkaarshi var sasleegt paraleeli (katram virknee pieliekot rezistoru) un meeriit videejo temperatuuru. Un veel viens pluss ir ka vinjus nomainiit ir ljoti leeti, vieniigaa probleema ir sametinaat kontaktus - pirms gadiem 10 man raadiija kaa to var maajas apstaakljos izdariit ar kondensatoru izlaadi, bet diemzheel cik lieli tie kondensatori bija es vairs neatceros... toties Type K termopaara vada gabals man veel maajaas meetaajas.

P.S. Ja kaadam ir pietiekami vienkaarsha termopaara pastiprinaataaja sheema ar leetiem un dabonamiem op-ampiem - nekautreejieties un piesakieties, buushu pateiciigs. 0 graadu kompensaaciju piereekjinaat nav probleema softiski - vai nu pienjemam ka aukstais gals ir ~25 graadi, vai pieliekam pie aukstaa gala LM75 un programma piereekjinam patieso aukstaa gala temperatuuru.

----------


## Epis

Ar PT1000 termo inerci nav tik traki tā ir apmēram 1 sekunde, Bet nu jāatcerās ka tas ir tikai tad kad PT1000 balto apvalku sadrupina un izmanto to miniatūro Platīna sensoru, tas arī reaģē uz IR starojumu (pēc maniem novērojumiem, jo viņš ir melnā krāsā  :: , 
AR IR starojumu šāda tipa krāsnīm jāsāk cīnīties tad kad sildelements ir sarkans, un var uzrakstit tādu progu ka sildelements vispār nepaliek sarkans, līdz ar to IR ietekme ir tuvu 0 (silda tikai gais)

Faktiski izmantojot PT1000 vaig tikai 1 opampu (bufferi), bet tikai tad ja Mikroshēmas ADC iejai abi Vref līmeņi ir regullējami, attiecīgi noregulējam VREF+ uz kādiem 3.2V un VREF- uz 1V (cik būs tik tālu regulējam) un tad nekādu problēm, vienīgi šādi ADC konvertieri man liekās ka nav NE PIC, ne AVR, bet ir Manam jaunajam MSP430 čipam  ::  parastajām mikrenēm regulējās tikai VREF+ līdz ar to ir jāizmanto vēl viens Opamps lai signālu dabūtu no GND līdz VREF+ tādēļ ir tas čakars ar Opampiem  ::  

Es personīgi nezinu nevienu Sensoru kurš būtu Primitīvāk Pieslēdzams un nolasāms (ar 1 opampu) par PT1000, Tie termopāri ir parāk sarežģiti, vismaz es nevarēju atrast vienkāršu shēmu kā ko tur lodēt.

----------


## Mosfet

Par termopariem -skatamies National semiconductor aplikāciju an-225
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-225.pdf
Zimējums nr5
op amp kaut vai OP-07
Tikai uz teorijā termopāri ir vienkārši-seviški ja metāli ir tādi s...............

----------


## jeecha

Neliels jautaajums zinaataajiem - kaa labaak vadiit sildelementu - ar "phase angle" vai zemas frekvences PWM (nez kaa to pareizi sauc, bet ideja apmeeram ka sildelements tiek barots veselu skaitu mainjstraavas ciklu (n) un peec tam attieciigi tiek nesildiits atkal veselu skaitu ciklu (m), kur PWM periods buutu m+n un duty cycle - n/(n+m))? Abos gadiijumos vaig zero-crossing detektoru, un abus uztaisiit nav paarlieku sarezhgjiiti...

----------


## Epis

Ja pareizi atceros es savai krāsnij taisīju PWM ar frekvenci 1Hz un tad Triac Slēdza tos AC SIN viļņus iekšā ārā, un tad sanāk PWM ar izšķirtspēju 1/60  ::  tīri normāli, man pietika, ja tev būs kāds Relejs tad diez vai viņš tik ātri slēgsies, es sākumā bīju nopircis releju, un viņš tur baigi skanēja slēdzoties un lēnu arī slēdzās, salīdzinoši triac var slēgt vēl ātrāk attiecīgi, ja triac ieslēdzās kad ir 0 V AC tad viņu var izslēgt AC viļņa vidū, vai kādā no tiem posmiem, faktiski tad sanāk kontrollēt katra AC impulsa jaudu  ::  bet nu Krāsns ir tik šausmīgi lēna ka tam zūd jebkāda jēga, tākā var arī to PWM modelēk ik pēc 3;5, vai arī 10sekundēm, bat nu man ir sekunde  ::

----------


## karloslv

EPI, ja nejēdz, kas ir PID algoritms, tad nevajag muldēt par to, ka krāsns ir lēna un rokas līkas. Tieši tādēļ PID arī ir paredzēts, lai ņemtu vērā krāsns inerci.

----------


## Epis

> EPI, ja nejēdz, kas ir PID algoritms, tad nevajag muldēt par to, ka krāsns ir lēna un rokas līkas. Tieši tādēļ PID arī ir paredzēts, lai ņemtu vērā krāsns inerci.


 Davai uztaisi krāsni (ar tādiem sildelementiem kā manējai) ar savu PID algoritmu(bez papildus nākotnes prognozēšanas algoritmiem(kādi ir man), no sākuma stāvs (max tempertūras kāpums, un tad sāktu strādāt tavs PID, kad krāsnīj tempertūra ir =>140C (attiecīgi kad jāsāk lēnām kāpināt krāsns tempertūra ! 90-120sekundes līdz 180C un tad vaig atkal stāvu tempertūras kāpumu līdz 210C, kā jau teicu neizmantojot nekādus papild nākotnes prognozēšana algoritmus (kādus izmantoju es (tie ir mani progas cikli). 

Ko tu saki tu to vari ?? 

(pateikšu priekšā tas nav iespējams, ja pateiksi jā Nolemsi sevi 100% neveiksmei es to esu pārbaudījis un tev nav nemāzākās iespējas dabūt labāku rezultātu kā mans karšanas grafiks, faktiski neko labāku par manu grafiku teorētiski nevar dabūt ar jebkādu algoritmu, ja vien tas nav nākotnes prognozēšnas algoritms(attiecīgi tie algoritmi kas priekš jaunās pozīcijas parēķiniem izmanto esošos sensoru datus + iespējamos nākotnes sensoru datus, tātad prognozē kāda būs pozīcija pēc 10-20 kontrolles cikliem, standart PIDā par šādiem nākotnes cipariem runa neiet.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi pastāsti kā tu domā triaku aizvērt sīnusa vilņa vidū, tas iskatās ļoti interesanti.

----------


## a_masiks

> (pateikšu priekšā tas nav iespējams, ja pateiksi jā Nolemsi sevi 100% neveiksmei es to esu pārbaudījis un tev nav nemāzākās iespējas dabūt labāku rezultātu kā mans karšanas grafiks, faktiski neko labāku par manu grafiku teorētiski nevar dabūt ar jebkādu algoritmu,


 nu un ja sanāks uztaisīt reāli strādājošu verķi bez atmegas, tikai ar 2 opampiem? Un ar labāku, precīzāku termodinamiku? Ko tad TU pac teiksi?

----------


## Epis

> (pateikšu priekšā tas nav iespējams, ja pateiksi jā Nolemsi sevi 100% neveiksmei es to esu pārbaudījis un tev nav nemāzākās iespējas dabūt labāku rezultātu kā mans karšanas grafiks, faktiski neko labāku par manu grafiku teorētiski nevar dabūt ar jebkādu algoritmu,
> 			
> 		
> 
>  nu un ja sanāks uztaisīt reāli strādājošu verķi bez atmegas, tikai ar 2 opampiem? Un ar labāku, precīzāku termodinamiku? Ko tad TU pac teiksi?


 Gribu redzēt, bet tam verķim jāiet pēc profila (tāda kāds (var būt pāris % sliktāks, vai vēl precīzāka), un nevar cilvēks iejaukties proccessā, izņemot beigās kad jāatver krāsns durvis! 
nevar izmantot nekādus mikrokontrollierus (555 taimeris ir atļauts, bez šitā es uzsatu ka tev vispār nekas nevar sanākt), var vēl piebilst ka rezultātiem jābūt +- stabilam kad krāsnī liek reālu PCB plati ar reālām detaļām. + tas tempertūras grafiks ir kautkādīgies arī man te forumā jāredz tākā iegādājies, uztaisi kādu Datu vācēju, tas viss kopā izklausās baigi sarežģīti !  




> Epi pastāsti kā tu domā triaku aizvērt sīnusa vilņa vidū, tas iskatās ļoti interesanti.


 Apsties Wiki, pie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation tur lejā teikts ka ar Triac var spūldzes spilgtumu regulēt, attiecīgi tas tiek darīts ar PWM modelāciju katram AC Vilnim, līdz ar to tiek vilnis sadalīts pa gabaliem,  ja kas man kodā PWM taimeris ir ar 8bit izšķirtspēju, līdz ar to es 1 sekundi dalu 256hz impulsiem un tādejādi kāpinot PWM vērtību pa 1/256 sanāk dalīt AC vilni pa daļām, tākā nav tā ka es triac ieslēdzu pie 0 un izslēdzu pie 0.  man liekās ka pa šito jau šeit forumā bīja teikts, ka ar triac var slēgt AC vilni pa fregmentiem.

----------


## karloslv

> pateikšu priekšā tas nav iespējams, ja pateiksi jā Nolemsi sevi 100% neveiksmei es to esu pārbaudījis


 blā blā blā - šitais skanēja tieši tāpat kā spami "ja šo vēstuli tūlīt nenosūtīsi 10 draugiem, tevi šodien piemeklēs nelaime, visus tavus radus un beigās pat nebūs, ko kapā apglabāt un neviena, kas par tevi atcerētos"

Es domāju, ka ja Epis beidzot pieķertos līnijsekotāja robotam, tad beidzot visa pasaule uzzinātu, ka tur ARĪ neko nevar izdarīt ar PID algoritmiem, ja nu vienīgi neizmanto īpašo Epja Nākotnes Prognozēšanas bibliotēku.

Labi, ja pēc būtības - vari uzrakstīt šeit pseidokodā, kāds tad bija tavs krāsns PID algoritms, kuru tu izmēģināji, bet kurš 100% negāja un nekad nevar iet un tas ir pierādīts un basta? Man ir stipras aizdomas, ka tur nebija ne miņas no D un I koeficientiem. Pēc PWM un kļūdas grafikiem spriežot, tur nebija ne smakas no PID. Tu koeficientus vispār regulēji? Svārstības panāci, noslāpēji, D piedzini? Tad ko d*** par deviņiem mēmiem, ka TO NEVAR IZDARĪT, ES PIERĀDĪJU. Tu tikai PArādīji, nevis PIErādīji, ka Epis to nevar izdarīt.

----------


## Epis

Tas ir apmēram tā ka tu pats KarlosLV savā līnijsekotājā neapzinoties esi izmantojis Nākotnes prognozēšanas Fiču, attiecīgi tavam robotam tas nav kodā bet gan konstrukcijā, attiecīgi Sensori ir novietoti pēc iespējas tālāk uz priekšu, lai robots varētu redzēt to līniju krietnu gabalu pirms viņš sāks pieņemt kautkādas darbības.
Ko dara PID,P,I,PD,PI (visas iespējamās kombinācijas kādas vien ir, te iet runa kopumā par šiem standart P,I,D parametru algoritmiem) viņi reaģē uz kļūdas izmaiņām E (error), Tagat skaties kur sākās Krāsns kontrolles MAĢIJA, Sākumā pirmajā ciklā uz 100% krāsē krāsni kamēr tiek līdz 2 ciklam kur ir tā vieta kura ir jākontrollē, 
Tagat es pateikšu kas notiek ar šiem kontrolles algoritmiem kuri reaģē uz E kļūdu, notiek tas ka Krāsns karst līdz pirmajai tempertūrai ar kuru sākot ir jāsāk Kontrollēt šī krāsns (manā gadījumā tie ir 140C) šajā momentā krāsns sildelementi ir salīdzinājumos ar mašinu izsakoties "Ieskrējušies" un lai viņu paātrinājumu nobremzētu (paātrinājums =0) vaig noņemt pedāli no gāzes un gaidīt 20sekundes, kamēr mašina beigs paātrināties, un ieņems konstantu ātrumu, līdz ar to kontrollē ar kādiem gribi Super PID,DIP algoritmiem viss labāko rezultātu dos algoritms kurš saucās slēdzam krāsni ārā tad mašinas paatrinājums sabremzēsies pēc 20sekundēm, ja šajā posmā mēģina gudri ar PWM modelēt Gāzes pedāli tad tas tikai pagarina šo bremzēšanās posmu izstiepj garumā, un ceļās ātrums, tākā vis ātrāk nobremzēt var noņemot pedāli no gāzes, tad uz mašinu darbojās gaisa pretestība kas viņu sāk bremzēt, tātad pieņemam ka viss labākai mūsu mašinas kontrolles veids ir noņemt gāzes pedāli no gāzes, neko labāku šajā momentā izdarīt nevar, un šis variants galīgi nekam neder, jo šādā situācijā ja gāzes pedāli atlaiž pie 140C(140km/h) mašina turpina kāpināt savu ātrumu un tajās 20-30 sekundēs sasniedz jau neticamus 180km/h ātrumu, un tas jau automātiski nozīmē ka Visa kontrolle ir izgāzusies attiecīgi, šo 180km/h robežu vaidzēja sasniegt pakāpeniski 90-120sekundēs bet mēs to izdarījām nieka 20-30(varbūt 40-vai 50, jebkurā gadījumā šo kāpumu apstādināt nevar un tas sasniedz to 180C punktu). 
Tādēļ es arī saku jebkāda veida kontrolle kas Balstīta uz pašreizējo E kļūdas koeficentu šeit neder,
šeit ir vajadzīga tāda veida kontrolles algoritms kas balstās uz Nākotnes E kļūdas iespējamo Koeficientu, un pieņemt Lēmumus balstoties uz TAGTNI un NĀKOTNI, nevis tikai uz TAGATNI kā jūs te visi domājat, 
karlos LV savā līnijekotājā šo broblēmu atrisināja pabīdot uzpriekšu fotosensorus, bet ja sensorus noliktu zem riteņiem kas stūrē mašinu tad viņš redzētu to lielo algoritmu kļūdas novirzi, jeb to ka mašina sāktu stūrēt tikai tad kad konstatētu līnijas nobīdi (attiecīgi E kļūdu) un to cik tālu tā mašina aizies šķībi no līnijas atkarīgs no mehāniskiem parametriem.
Tādēļ es arī saku ka pilnvērtīgam robotam vaig videokameru, lai tas varētu savlaicīgi konstatēt līnijas virzienu,lenķi un izrēķināt savu trajektorīju,ātrumu ar kādu griezties tajā pagriezienā un attiecīgi gatavoties tam notikumam savlaicīgi, nevis tad kad notikums ir noticis, 
ar to arī cilvēks atšķirās no robotiem, ka viņš visu pareģo kā ko darīt un tikai tad dara, nevis kad kautkas notiek tad dara, protams ja kautkas notiek ne tā kā plānots tad attiecīgi pēc tiem algoritmiem tad gaitā pielabo savas darbības, bet 99% vis jau ir izplānots, tādēļ fatālu kļūdu ir tik maz. 

Nuko esu es te kādu pārliecinājis ka manu Cepeškrānsi NEVAR VADĪT bez mana Nākotnes prognozēšanas koda fičām, attiecīgi slēdzam ārā sildelementus savlaicīgi, lai tie atdziest un tad kad ir 140C sākam PWM modulaciju, nevis sākam kautko darīt ka ir 140C, tā nekas nesanāks !!!

----------


## Mosfet

Epi šat tad der palasīt ko nopitnāku nekā wiki.
Paskaties kā triaks darbojas vismaz elemntāri. Ir pāris nosacijumu kad triaks aizveras ciet sinusa viļna vidū vai jebkurā punktā bet tos tu nezini  un tavs PWM mehānisms ir tāpēc kropļains (varbūt ka kaut kā strādājošs-negribas tājā visā iebraukt un skatīt visas tās lapas).
A to tavu sildīšans līkni mierīgi var uztaisīt ar 3-5 komparatoriem un vienu 555 timeruun bez neviena atmegas.
A kas tas ir nākotnes algoritms?( Varbūt var patentēt?)

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, nu parastu triac diemzheel sinusoiidas viduu izsleegt tomeer nevar, ja vadiibas straavas nav, vinsh pats izsleedzas kad sinusoiida krusto 0. Taadeelj "phase angle" sheemaas vinju nevis izsleedz, bet iesleedz kautkur sinusoiidas viduu.
Lietojot zemas frekvences PWM (stipri zemaakas par mainjstraavas frekvenci) gan tam nav laikam iipashas noziimes - kljuuda kas rodas deelj taa ka triac veelaak izsleedzaas ir nieciiga saliidzinot ar PWM periodu.

----------


## Epis

Vēlviens teksts pa processu kontrolli, un labs piemērs ir mana CNC kompja G-koda konvertācijas proga, attiecīgi G kods norāda tikai to ar kādu ātrumu jākustās kādai X asij no punkta A līdz B, un kas notiks ja šādu kodu pa taisno iegrūdīs kādā motoru draiverī, draiveris spiedīs Grīdā cik vien var lai sasniegtu pēc iespējas ātrāk to ātrumu, un tā ka ātrums neuzņemām momentāni tad viņš nevarēs tikt līdzi vajadzīgajai pozīcijai un E erors augs lielumā un tad būs situācija kad motors sasniegs savu vajadzīgo ātrumu, bet viņš vienalga atpaliks no savas ideālās pozījias un tagat viņam vaidzēs piespiest vēlreiz gāzi un panākt savu pozīciju, un viss lielākaie sūdi iestājās beigās kad pēc koda izpildes motoram ir jāpstājās, bet apstāties mmentāni nevar un atkal motors aizskries prom no ideālās pozījias, Šādas situācijas var izbēgt tikai Izmantojot Vienu paņēmiemu, Prognozēt NĀKOTNI, un es to izdarīju programmu līmenī attiecigi nedodot motoram tādas STŪLBAS komandas kuras viņš nevar izpildīt, attiecīgi to 1 komandu: nobrauc no punkta A-B ar Z ātrumu, sadalu 3 komandās, 
paātrinies ar F uzrāvienu līdz K  pozīcijai
tālāk ies ar konstantu ātrumu G līdz H pozīcijai
Bremzē ar paātrinājumu -I līdz B (beigu) pozīcijai. 

Lūik šī ir GUDRA vadība, un starpība starp stūlbu un gudru processu vadību ! Tādēļ ir ļoti svarīgi Ja vien tas ir iespējam mēģināt Prognozēt NAKOTNI, jo tas dod ievērojami labāku,precīzāku kontrolli, pār jebkādiem prcessiem.

Šitās definījas es nupat uz vietas izštukoju  ::

----------


## jeecha

Nu te nedaudz off-topic panesies, bet jebkuraa gadiijumaa - vai tad leetaak un eertaak un labaak nav lietot jau gatavu mikreni tai motora kontrolei (piemeeram Allegro A3977 ar iebuuveetiem izejas tranzistoriem... uz shiem chipiem man darbojas mana Sherline hobijistu freeziite... un maksaa tie chipi zem 10$... shis ir uz 2.5A maksimaalo spoles straavu, ja vaig vairaak ir arii chipi bez izejas tranzistoriem).
Un protams vadod CNC iekaartu ir jaanjem veeraa ass inerce - piemeream Mach3 var iestatiit kaadus paaatrinaajumus driikst uz katras ass, un tad nu vinsh taisot visas interpolaacijas arii njem veeraa visu asu paaatrinaajumus. Labi, lineerai interpolaacijai (G00 un G01 G-koda komandaam) to visu pasham izreekjinaat nav ljoti sarezhgjiiti, bet man personiigi iisti neceltos roka rakstiit pasham mikrokontrolierii cirkulaaraas 2 un 3 asu interpolaacijas.

----------


## Epis

Galvenais par ko te aizgāja runa ir ka KarlosLV un "pārējie" sakot ka manu krāsni var vadīt ar parasto PID, un dabūt to pašu rezultātu ko es dziļi maldās jo PID algoritmā nav Bremzēšanas funkcijas (runājot līdzībās ar mašinu) līdz ar to netiek ierēķināta krāsns karšanas savlaicīga bremzēšana un tikai pēc tam kad krāsns ir nobremzējusi var sākt spēlēties ar PID algoritmiem, tākā karlos LV uzķērās uz tā ka neizprot manā krāsnī notiekošos processus pilnīgi līdz galam, 
viņš un pārējais vairākums akli,maldīgi domā ka iedzenot krāsnī līdz 140C pēctam varēs smuki regulēt tās tempertūru ar PID, a reka abloms ja krāsni iedzen līdz 140C tā pate pa sevīm aizkarsīs līdz 180C (no inerces), PAREIZI ir iedzīt krāsni līdz kādiem 110C un tad Spiest uz bremzēm lai "nomierinās" un kad tempertūra smuki aiziet pēc inerces līdz 140C sākt spēlēties ar PID,PI,ID ucc algoritmiem. 
Lūk tāda ir manas krāsns pareizā  Vadība, kurā ir Jāprognozē NĀKOTNE (savlaicīgs bremzēšanas moments)

Pa motoriem es šai topikā runāt runāt negribu, ja kādam ir kas jautājams atbildēšu CNC sadaļā attiecigajā apakš topikā.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, pamēģini izprast, kas ir atvasinājums, un ko PID kontrolierī dara D koeficients. Dabūsi atklāsmi, ka tas tieši ir tavs ģeniāli izgudrotais bremzētājs. Reizēm vajag arī palasīt un padomāt pirms bļaustīties.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi tev ar to nākotnes paredzēšanu vajag atvērt zīlēšanas salonu varbūt veiksies labāk nekā krāsns temperatūras stabilizāciju.
Varbūt tev kādreiz pieleks ka nevajag katram kājslauķim kontrolieri(izteiciens  nav mans) un PID.
Epi kā tad tu to triaku sinusa perjodā taisīsi ciet??

Jeecha
Triāku  vadības ieteicamais variants būtu tā sauktā PWM aktīvai slodzei jo tai
1. Vienkārša vadība -atveram vaļā triaku un turam vadības impulsu cik ilgi vajag pats aizkritīs uz pusperjodu ciet-var pat nesinhronizēt ar tīklā frekvenci.
2.Mazāk trokšņu
3 var izmantot vadībā mosfetus vai IGBT

Trūkums 
Nav tik precīza ka fāžu impulsa metode ja jaudas lielas tad arī vien pusperjods ietekmē un protams viss atkarīgs no vajadzīgās precizitātes

----------


## Epis

> Epi, pamēģini izprast, kas ir atvasinājums, un ko PID kontrolierī dara D koeficients. Dabūsi atklāsmi, ka tas tieši ir tavs ģeniāli izgudrotais bremzētājs. Reizēm vajag arī palasīt un padomāt pirms bļaustīties.


 Tu tā arī neko nesaprati ! un pārējie arī neko nesaprot.
neredzu jegu rakstī, un skaidrot pamēģini pats uztaisītt kādu PID algoritumu, kas tev savlaicīgi nobremzēs SMD krāsns sildelementus, protams neizmantojot nekādas nākotnes paredzēšanas metodes. 

Piemērs es Krāsns kodā Prognozēju nākotni un slēdzu viņu ārā pie 110C, bet PID sāks kādas korekcijas rezultātā veikt tikai tad kad tempertūra būs virs 140C, jo mērķa tempertūra ir 140C un kamēr tā netiks pārsniegta PID ārā nedos nekādu citu rezultātu kā 1,vai 0 atkarībā no uzstādījumiem, bet mans algoritms attiecīgā situācijā var iedot abaus stāvokļus 1 un 0.

Šeit un citos reālādz dzīves piemērs ir jāvadās Pēc Loģiskās domāšanas nevis Mācību grāmatās iekaltās informācijas, faktiski grāmatās nevar visu par visu uzrakstīt, un kas der vienam tas neder citiem, līdz ar to šis ir tas gadījums ka ar Pliku PID algoritmu pēc grāmatas nekas nesanāks! un ir vajadzīga Oriģināla,nestandart pieja Problēmas risināšanai, Lūk tā   :: , 

Jāsāk jauns Topiks par PID un Nākotnes prognozēšanas algoritmiem, attiecīgi kas ir kas. 
Es Pid algoritmā nesaredzu nekādu nākotnes prognozēšanu, attiecīgi tas ir algoritms kas samazina Kļūdas % un strādā ar tagadnes datiem, tikai tad ja ir kļūdas %, ja nav Kļūdas % algoritms nestrādā, attiecīgi neizdara nekādas izmaiņas rezultātā.

neliels pašdomāts algormu formulējums  ::  (epja Definīja  ::  )
Atšķirībā no PID nākotnes prognozēšanas algoritmi strādā visu laiku, pat tad kad nav Kļudas prcenta (attiegi E=0) un var veikt izejas rezultātā šādas tādas izmaiņas, lai nākotnes perspektīvā mainītu rezultātu, un ietekmi uz izmainīto rezultātu varēs protams redzēt tikai nākotnē, PID strādā ar Tagatnes datiem un rezultātu var redzēt nākošajā aprēķinu ciklā, bet nākotnēs algoritmam, tikai pēc kāda ciklu skaita redzams kautkāds rezultāts, atšķirībā no PID nākotnes algoritms nevar strādāt stingri neregulāros, neprognozējamos proccessos, jo algoritms nereaģē uz tagatni,bet gan uz nākotni un ja tagatnē notiek kāds negaidīts prcess tad iespēja labot kļūdu būs nākošajā ierīces palaišanas ciklā, protams ja apvieno PID ar nākotnes prognozēšanu var dabūt nelielu reakciju uz tagatni nākošajos ciklos, bet pilnu reakcijas spēku varēs redzēt tikai nākšajā prcessā ka viss sāksies no sākuma.

----------


## a_masiks

Hmmmm... nu ļoti interesanti! Tur tiešām ir  kaut kāds baigi superīgs funktieris. Es tik neierubījos - uz cik tālu nākotni ir programmēts tavs nākotnes paredzēšanas algoritms? Nu, piemēram tai lodēšanas krāsnij - es nekur neredzēju to laika limitu uz kādu nākotnē strādāja tas algoritms! A moška nākotnes konstante uz kādu nostrādā tas algorimts ir peldoša? Nu, pēc vajadzības? Kā tur i?

----------


## Raimonds1

manuprāt viss ir diezgan vienkārši (teorētiski). Tātadir strāvas avots, kur spriegums vienu brīdi var būt 225 volti, citu 232utt, katram sava silšanas dinamika, sildelelementa pretestības maiņa utt.. Tad ir sildelements ar kaut kādu dinamiku, siltumietilpību un inerci pie dazādiem spriegumiem, mainīgas pretestības, bet būtībā izmērāms un izpētams process. Tad ir āra temepraturā, ko mierigi ar ārēju situma avotu varetu uzturēt, tieksim 30 gradi Celsija   :: 
un tad ir dažāda lieluma plates ar savu alvas daudzumu, detaļu masu un speju un inerci pretoties sildīšanai un dzišanai. Vēl ir ventilators, kas daudzmaz  vienmerīgi jauc karsto gaisu. Ak jā , plašu ģeometrija, kas traucē ventilēties.

Nu un no šiem datiem, uzņemot raksurlīknes, var ai kā apredzēt, kas nu notiks, kad SAVLAIĪGI sāks slēgat stravu iekšā- arā.

----------


## karloslv

Ziniet, kungi-izgudrotāji, ir tāds skaists izteiciens angliski - those, who don't understand the wheel, are bound to reinvent it. Ja nesaprotat, kas ir procesu kontrole, tad nāksies vien visu izgudrot no jauna. Epis turklāt vēl to dara kretīniskā veidā, paziņojot, ka tie pārējie ir lohi un neko nesaprot.

----------


## Raimonds1

man tiešām pāris reizes ir gadijies, ka esmu kaut ko izdomājis un pēc kāda laika konstatēju, ka tas jau izdomāts, bet process ir vērtīgs   :: 

kuram no mainīgajiem, kas ietekme silšanas/dzišanas paredzēšanu nepiekrītam?

----------


## karloslv

Visam "piekrītam", tikai derētu to nevis virspusīgi un uz pirkstiem tvert, bet gan nedaudz iedziļināties matemātikā.

----------


## Epis

Beidzot viens saprot par ko es te runāju (tas kā parasti ir Raimonds1  ::  par ko man liels prieks), 

par kontrolles teorijām tad es nezinu, nekad nekur nēsu lasījis par Kontrolles definīciju, un sadalījumu apakšnodaļās, izņemot protams to Populāro PID.
Vārdsakot parakājos Wiki un atradau to savu Nākotnes prognozēs kontrolli tā saucās Model predictive control MPC
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_predictive_control

Nelieli citātiņi: 
The model predictive controller uses the models and current plant measurements to calculate future moves in the independent variables that will result in operation that honors all independent and dependent variable constraints. The MPC then sends this set of independent variable moves to the corresponding regulatory controller setpoints to be implemented in the process.
Principles of MPC

Model Predictive Control (MPC) is a multivariable control algorithm that uses:

    * an internal dynamic model of the process (krāsns Lielā termo dinamika!)
    * a history of past control moves and (par šito es te visu laiku runāju)
    * an optimization cost function J over the prediction horizon, (šitas arī ir svarīgi)

to calculate the optimum control moves.

The optimization cost function is given by:

J=\sum w_{x_i} (r_i-x_i)^2 + \sum w_{u_i} {\Delta u_i}^2


without violating constraints (low/high limits)

With:

xi = i -th control variable (e.g. measured temperature)

ri = i -th reference variable (e.g. required temperature)

ui = i -th manipulated variable (e.g. control valve)

w_{x_i} = weighting coefficient reflecting the relative importance of xi

w_{r_i} = weighting coefficient penalizing relative big changes in ui

Vārdsakot šito formulu es vēl nēsu dziļi pētījis, bet skaidrs ka šitas varētu but tas kas SMD krāsnīj ir vaidzīgs  ::  un tas toč nav PID.  ::  

Tur wiki bīj vēl citi šadi kontrolles variatni ar Nāktones prognozēšanas novirzi, vārdsakot zem sadaļas Intelligent controll ir sarakts  ::  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_control. 
Lūk tā es te runāju par Inteliģento kontrolli nevis PID.

----------


## abergs

> .


 Nez vai ir vērts saspringt atsevišķa klīniska fenomena dēļ. Vienmēr bijuši indivīdi kas varējuši savirknēt teminus
daudzmaz sakarīgos teikumos bez (vai ar) gramatiskām kļūdām. Tikai ne jau viņi griež zemeslodi!  ::  
Atvainojos par OFFTOP!

----------


## zzz

Heh. Tikai mieru. Kaa maaca tautas gudriiba, zivis puust no galvas, forumi - no administraacijas. Nu un ja administraacijai ir pilniigi pofigu vai pat dikti patiikaas muljkjiibu  klaastiishana vinju forumaa un kliinisko izgudrotaaju uzdarboshanaas, tad tas arii buus tas kas forumaa notiksies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Laikam jau dažam labam tā labā sajūta ir sveša  :: 

un tātad P = U x I un I = U/R 

P = U x U / R   tātad 225 x 225 / R un 232  x  232 / R  jeb  50 625 / R   un 53 824 / R
starpība 3 199 ir 6.3% no 50 625, jeb gandrīz sešpdsmitā daļa no visa skaitļa. diezgan liela atsķirība.

Sildelements, protams, sasilstot maina pretestību un jaudas palielinājums nav īsti proporcionāls sprieguma palielinājumam.
Tātad vienkārša sprieguma maiņa izmaina visu dinamiku un to paredzošs algoritms , kas neņem vērā sprieguma momentānās vērtības, ar kaimiņa ieslēgtu veļmašīnu tiek nojaukts.

Te varētu līdzēt kāds cits algoritms, kas it kā turpina silšanas grafiku, ņemot vērā sprieguma izmainas vai arī sprieguma stabilizators.  ;0
Vēl varētu līdzēt vairāki temperatūras devēji uz sildelmenta, kas caur programmu sasaista, cik tad īsti pusperiodus sinusoīdas iedod sildelementam un kādu sasilšanas dinamiku dabū.

----------


## Epis

Man arī bīj tāda ideja ka varētu pielikt pie katra no 4riem sildelementiem savu Termo sensoru, tad varētu redzēt kādas ir tās izmaiņas un sildelementi reaģē ar lielāku ātrumu, nekā Krāsns apkārtējais gais, un tad varētu redzēt cik ātri atdziest tie sildelementi, es domāju ka tā inerce viņiem tur būs liela.
ja izmantotu PT1000 tad būtu jāmaina vadu pielikšanas metode pie sensora (es pagaidām tos vadus lodēju, tad vaidzēs ar metālu spiest, vai pat metināt.

To metināšanas tehnoloģiju es pagaidā vēl nēsu mēģinājis, cik lielu kondensātoru vaig lai tādus sīkus vadus sametinātu ? un protams cik lielam jābūt spriegumam ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja. Un tas sildelemnts, kuram ir nejaušības dēļ tie 232 volti padoti un katra 17- ā sinusoīdas pusīte nav nokompensēta un silšanas dinamikas paredzošā programma uzrakstīta,  pienemot, ka var dot visas 17 pusītes. sils ātrak un plate lodēsies citādak.

Tāpat jādomā, kādai kompensacijai jābūt, ja ir 1 maza platīte krāsnī vai 2 lielas. Visticamakais, ka te neko daudz izrēķināt nevarēs, bet jāliek devēji uz plates un sildelementa un eksperimentā jānoskaidro, cik vēl tās sinus pusītes vakt prom vai likt klāt un kad.

Ar to kondensatoru jāmeklē, var sākt  ar 12v un kādiem 1000 mkF

----------


## a_masiks

> .....sils ātrak un plate lodēsies citādak.
> Tāpat jādomā, kādai kompensacijai jābūt, ja ir 1 maza platīte krāsnī vai 2 lielas. Visticamakais, ka te neko daudz izrēķināt nevarēs, bet jāliek devēji uz plates un sildelementa un eksperimentā jānoskaidro, cik vēl tās sinus pusītes vakt prom vai likt klāt un kad.


 Cik saprotu -  *Raimonds*1 nekad neko nav dzirdējis par atgriezeniskās saites lietošanu elektronikā un automātikas vadībā  - konkrēti? 
Vai tāda padomdevēja padomi būtu vispār jāuzklausa?

----------


## Raimonds1

konkrēti ir runa par  INERCI. par paredzēšanu. par to, ka tiek prognozēts, kad sildelements ir ieskrējies sildīt un turpina vēl sildīt, kad strāvas padeve tiek samazinata. 

Tātad programmai jāņem vērā arī tas, ka siltuma zudumi pie dazadas tmeepratūru starpibas bus dažādi un ar atgriezenisko saiti jaregule nevis stravas padeve konkrētaja laikā, bet gan ar korekciju, kas prognozē tīkla spriegumu, siltuma zudumus, plates izmērus.

----------


## a_masiks

> konkrēti ir runa par INERCI.


 Inerce = induktīvā slodze radiotehnikā. Ja ir problēmas ar inerci - tās novērš ar tādu pašu negatīvo atgriezenisko saiti, kā induktīvas slodzes gadījumā.




> Tātad programmai jāņem vērā arī tas, ka siltuma zudumi pie dazadas tmeepratūru starpibas bus dažādi un ar atgriezenisko saiti jaregule nevis stravas padeve konkrētaja laikā, bet gan ar korekciju, kas prognozē tīkla spriegumu, siltuma zudumus, plates izmērus


 .
It kā visos laikos ar šiem visiem uzdevumiem kopā tika galā atgriezeniskā saite. Tagad šim nolūkam lieto Nostradāmusa programmu un četrrindes.... cik smalki!

----------


## Raimonds1

Gribi teikt, ka mainoties spriegumam kaut vai no 225voltiem uz 232 voltiem katra septinpadsmitā sinusa pusite nav jākompensē??!!

----------


## sharps

> Gribi teikt, ka mainoties spriegumam kaut vai no 225voltiem uz 232 voltiem katra septinpadsmitā sinusa pusite nav jākompensē??!!


 ja negribi chakareeties ar sinusiem, ta njem un iztaisno to spriegumu. uztaisi liidzstraavas stabilizatoru galaa. liidzspriegumu izejaa vadi ar PWM un nebuus nekas tev jaaparedz.

----------


## a_masiks

> Gribi teikt, ka mainoties spriegumam kaut vai no 225voltiem uz 232 voltiem katra septinpadsmitā sinusa pusite nav jākompensē??!!


 Protams ka nav!!! Jākompensē ΔT. Tb - jākompensē temperatūras starpība starp mērķa/uzstādīto temperatūru un izmērīto/faktisko. Automātikas darba režīma pozīcijā, kad ΔT ir lielāka par Tuzstd. - teni tiek daļēji vai pilnībā izslēgti. Programmai varētu būt diedzgan sarežģīti šādā režīmā vēl papildus kompensēt septiņpadsmito sīnusa pusīti. Dai man īsti nav skaidrs, kā Raimonds iestāstīs programmmai, ka un *kā* jākompensē katra desmitā sinusa pusīte, ja spriegums tīklā nokrīt līdz 200V???? Kontrolierim būtu pienākums pašam piezīmēt klāt vienu pusperiodu? Nakuja?
Tb -  ja te taisies stabilizēt latvenergo 220V tīklu ar nākotnes paredzēšanas algoritmu - karogs tev rokā.  Man nav skaidrs, kāpēc vēl papildus nekompensē  gaisa atmosfēras spiedienu un vēju pagalmā???  
Bet kāds tam sakars ar temperatūras stabilizāciju -  HVZ!

----------


## Epis

Faktiski manos tekstos iet runa par to kā dabūt tādu tempertūras grafiku kas būtu pēc iespējas tuvāk ideālam, es pats to processu uztjūnēt ar savu pašreizējo vadības algoritmu neko daudz nevaru, jo es pats analizēju tos tempertūras grafikus un uz intuīciju liku tos savus krāsns mainīgos parametrus. Uz intuīciju liku jo man nav nekādu formulu,simulātoru pēc kuriem varētu izrēķināt visus termo processus kas notiek krāsnī, un pats krāsns kods pagaidām strādā faktiski bez nekāda algoritma kas pēc kļūdas varētu veikt kādas izmaiņas, tur ir ieprogrammētu ciklu algoritms kurus aktivizē tempertūras mērījumi, tādēļ es arī saku ka manu Algoritmu nevar salikt neviens PID algoritms, bez papildus algoritmiem, ja es savam algoritmam pieliktu klāt kādu papildus algoritmu (PID) kas var veikt šīs izmaiņas, ja sistēmā ir kāda kļūda, tad iespējams ka var panākt vēl labāku rezultātu, un arī dabūt lielāku precizitāti pie tādiem mainīgiem apstākļiem kā Raimonds1 minēja kā "Tīkla strāvas svārtības".

Vispirms tiem kas vēl jo projām neko nesaprot ir jāpadomā kādēļ es izvēlējos izmantot šādu fiksēto ciklu krāsns vadību, bez PID, un tas Nakotnes prognozēšanas algoritms faktiski nozīmē modernizēt,pieslīpēt to manējo fiksētā cikla algoritmu lai tas sniegtu precīzāku vadību, attiecīgi kādu 5-6ciklu vietā lai būtu kādi 100-150cikli (katrā sekundē(vai pār sekundēs) būtu savas PWM vērtības) un Tikai tad varētu nākt kāds PID, vai cita tipa algoritms kas pēc reālās dzīves situācijām,kļūdām pielabotu to mana Fiksētā algoritma rezultātu.

Saprotiet tas Nākotnes prognozēšanas algoritms nav nekas cits kā Krāsns karšanas Ideālās vadības trajektorījas noteicējs,pieslīpētājs, vadoties pēc pagātnes eksperimentiem.
Kādēļ tas ir vaidzīgs? tādēļ ka tas ir PAMAT ceļš par kuru brauks Krāsns lai izpildītu savu programmu, ja šī ceļa nav tad krāsnīj būs jābrauc par bezceļu un kā jūs domājat kurā gadījumā krāsns nobrauks gludāk ? 

Pa to 220 sprieguma kompensāciju tad to varētu tehniski darīt vienkārši uzlikt rezistu dalītāju (Mega omu)) un samazināt to SIn vilni līdz kādiem +-2V un ar opampu pārvērst par pozitīvu +-4V un barot iekš ADC un tad gan jau ATmegai pietks jaudas (MIPS),ik sekundi izrēķināt cik % jāpieliek jāatņem no sildelementu PWN processa laikā. bet nu vai to patiešām vaig, nebūtu slikti ja būtu, bet man liekās ka varētu pielabot to kļūdu ar citām metodēm nemaz nemērot to rozetes spriegumu.

----------


## karloslv

Epi un Raimond, a_masiks jau norādīja, ka jums derētu beidzot saprast, kas ir atgriezeniskā saite un kas ir slēgtas cilpas (closed loop control) vadība pretstatā atvērtas cilpas vadībai (open loop control). Bet Epim muti neaizbāzīsi, un kritiski uz sevi paskatīties nav viņa garā. Vēlu veiksmi, analizējot ar visjaudīgākajiem softiem visas vēja pūsmas, sprieguma svārstības un siltuma izplatīšanos krāsnī, kā arī aprēķinot savus atvērtās cilpas kontroles parametrus katram no šiem gadījumiem (un ja nu krāsnī ieliek nedaudz cita izmēra plati? atkal viss jālabo! nākotne jāparedz!). 

Jā, bez atgriezeniskās saites izpratnes tālāk par rezistoru paralēlu slēgāšanu un tranzistora "grāmatas" slēgumu īpaši netikt.

----------


## jeecha

Epis, tu tieshaam esi lasiijis kas ir sleegtaas cilpas vadiibas sisteemas? Par PID runaajot - vai tieshaam tu izproti ne tikai P dalju bet arii I un D (shajaa gadiijumaa it iipashi D). Un ja jau tu teici ka saakumaa esi meegjinaajis lietot PID - peec kaadas metodes tu to PID tjuunoji un vai vispaar tjuunoji?
Katraa zinjaa man kautkaa iipashi neliimeejas kopaa kaadeelj lielaakajai pasaules daljai PID prieksh termovadiibas ir gana labs, bet tavai kraasnij redz to izmantot nevar. Un nesaki ka deelj inerces - to var kompenseet tjuunojot PID koeficientus. Pietam patreiz tev sanaak atveertas cilpas vadiiba kuru tu esi pietjuuneejis kautcik peec kraasns dinamikas, bet mainoties sisteemas parametriem kurus tavs algoritms nenjem veeraa mainiisies arii tavs temperatuuras rezhiims (es gan nedomaaju ka plates izmeeram un tiikla spriegumam ir tik liela taa noziime praksee).

PID protams nav vieniigaa un vienmeer pareizaa atbilde uz visu, ir daudz citu algoritmu. Bet runa bija par to ka tieshi shim konkreetajam pielietojumam ar PID pilniigi un galiigi vajadzeetu pietikt, pietam PID ir relatiivi vienkaarshs (iznjemot tjuuneeshanu kas atkariibaa no izveeleetaas tjuuneeshanas metodes var aiznjemt daudz laika :: .

----------


## Epis

Laikam jāmaina Skaidrošanas metodika, no rakstīšanas jāpāriet uz Shematisko (ar bildēm(grafikiem)) savādāk neviens tā arī neko nesaprot.
mēģināšu atrast kur bīj tie grafiki no Krāsns Softa  ::  un tad ielikšu vienu kas notiek ja mēģina kontrollēt ar jebkādu PID,P domāju ka tad visiem būs skaidrs.

----------


## Girts

> Laikam jāmaina Skaidrošanas metodika, no rakstīšanas jāpāriet uz Shematisko (ar bildēm(grafikiem)) savādāk neviens tā arī neko nesaprot.
> mēģināšu atrast kur bīj tie grafiki no Krāsns Softa  un tad ielikšu vienu kas notiek ja mēģina kontrollēt ar jebkādu PID,P domāju ka tad visiem būs skaidrs.


  Pucē vaļa sen nesam smējušies.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Gribi teikt, ka mainoties spriegumam kaut vai no 225voltiem uz 232 voltiem katra septinpadsmitā sinusa pusite nav jākompensē??!!
> 
> 
>  Protams ka nav!!! Jākompensē ΔT. Tb - jākompensē temperatūras starpība starp mērķa/uzstādīto temperatūru un izmērīto/faktisko. Automātikas darba režīma pozīcijā, kad ΔT ir lielāka par Tuzstd. - teni tiek daļēji vai pilnībā izslēgti. Programmai varētu būt diezgan sarežģīti šādā režīmā vēl papildus kompensēt septiņpadsmito sīnusa pusīti.!


 temepratūras izmaiņa vai paredzamā temeperatūras izmaiņa? izmērītā fakstiskā būtu laba lieta, pēc kuras regulēt, ja vien tam aparātam nebūtu vajadzigs zinams laiks, lai sasiltu un atdzistu

Tāpēc temperatūras izmaiņas vietā jāņem 
16 ir labs skaitlis - dalās ar 2 -  4 reizes  :: 
Ņemsim pilnu jaudu -  1111 un nekādu jaudu 0000. Šitādi 16 sinusa pusīšu cikli sekundē pie 50Hz sanāks 6 gabali un vēl 4 klāt.

septinpadsmito pusīti (vai ērtības labad - sešpadsmito var kompenset sekundē 6 reizes vai 1 vai 2 vai 8 vai cik nu vajag.)
Izejot nevis no delta T bet gan no kaut kāda atvasinājuma no pēdejo , piemēram 10 sekunžu delta T

----------


## Epis

nu lūk paņēmu pēdējo Krāsns Grafiku (11) pēc kura notika BGA čipa lodēšanas  ::  
atšķirībā no ieprieksējā (orģināla) es te piezīmēju vadības processus, to kur krāsns ir ieslēgta, kur izslēgta,un kur PWM (ar % ciklu) un pie PWM apakšā arī ir E kļūda.
Kā redzat attēlā es savai krāsnīj izmantoju Proporcionālo PWM kontrolli tajā vienā vietā un sākās viņa no 27% PWM un 

Strīds iet par to ka absolūtais variākums saka ka visu kontrolli var pa taisno taisīt izmantojot tikai piemēram PID (attiecīgi viņu pietjūnējot) faktiski es to saprotu tā ka ir man algoritms sastāvētu no viena cikla kur būtu tas PID kurš salīdzinātu tempertūras profila grafika vērtību ar Reālām vertībām. Es saku ka šādi krāsni vadīt nav iespējams un jūs nekad nedabūsiet tādu tempertūras grafiku kāds ir man  :P, jo es 25sekundes(vai -20-21grādu) pirms sākās mana P kontrolle izslēdzu ārā krāsni, lai kā paši redzat pataisītu krāsni vadāmu un kontrollējamu, Tie kas neiznamtos šo KNIFU nekad nedabūs tik labu tempertūras profila grafiku kā Es.  runa iet par tām 25sekundēm un to ko es saucu par Karšanas pareizas trajektorījas plānošanu, jeb nāktnes prognozēšanu, attiecīgi es izslēdzot krāsni uz to laiku pronozēju ka tā sasniegs 140C tempertūras līmeni pēc 25sekundēm, un sildelementi tiks atdzesēti līdz normālai pakāpei ar kuru varētu tālāk sākt strādāt P algoritms, mana jaunā Ideja bīja tād ka varētu visu to processu pataisīt bez P algotima daļas, tad viss process ietu pēc iepriekš noteiktām komandām, un šīs komandas atmega katrā strādāšanas reizē Optimizētu un pielabotu, līdz ar to rezultātā grafiks būtu daudz tuvāk Ideālam + būtu iespēja pielāgoties.

----------


## jeecha

Pag pag, ir starpiiba - P vai PD vai PI vai PID. Tikai ar proporcionaalu kontroli protams leenu sisteemu paaraak labi vadiit nevar - ar ljoti mazu koeficientu nevar panaakt aatru nonaakshanu nepiecieshamajaa temperatuuraa, ar ljoti lielu koefiecientu sisteema atkal paarshauj paari un oscilee. Tu tieshaam saproti kas ir PID un ko tajaa burtu salikumaa noziimee katrs burts? Bet nu vispaar man saak shii teema apnikt, nedaudz sajuuta kaa runaajot ar sienu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Jeecha, welcome to the club. Vai tiešām Tu domā, ka šajās >40 tēmas lappusēs ir rūpīgi iztirzāta krāsns veidošana? Tieši no tādas skaidrošanas pret sienu arī sastāv šī tēma.

Tak ne reizi skaidroja Epim, ka viņš nerubī, kas ir D, viņš pat atsakās par to runāt, atbildēt uz jautājumiem, tikai močī par nākotnes paredzēšanu. Šoreiz vismaz no teksta redzams, ka viņam PID ir tas pats, kas P. Pseidokodu tā arī Epis neuzrakstīja, tak nelasa viņš citu komentārus tālāk par trešo vārdu.

----------


## Vikings

> nedaudz sajuuta kaa runaajot ar sienu


 Vēl vienam aizgāja.
Lai gan praktiski PID neesmu nopietni programmējis, bet cik no teorijas saprotu D komponente kā reizi arī atbild par inerci...

----------


## karloslv

Tur jau tā lieta, ka PID darbojas faktiski ar ļoti mazām kļūdām, un pie pareizas darbības tāda kļūda kā Epim nemaz nevar būt. Lietojot tikai P, sistēma vienmēr neuztrāpa un reaģē par vēlu, jo pastāv aizture starp aktuatoru (piemēram, strāva caur sildītājiem) un kontrolējamo vērtību (temperatūra). P cilpas uzvedība ir stipri atkarīga no sistēmas dinamikas - to visvieglāk analizēt ar Laplasa pārveidojumiem, tur uzreiz ir redzams, vai sistēma ir otrās pakāpes diferenciālvienādojums vai kas. P algoritms, stūrējot mašīnu pa ceļu būtu - ja esi uz ceļa, turi stūri taisni, ja esi x vienības uz labo malu, tad stūrei jābūt pagrieztai y vienības uz kreiso pusi. Protams, ka tipiski rodas svārstības atkarībā no x/y attiecības, jo pliks P var kompensēt manuprāt tikai pirmās kārtas sistēmu. 
D ir tas, kurš reaģē proporcionāli kļūdas atvasinājumam. Kad mašīna brauc grāvī, protams, P liek paraut stūri, taču D parasti darbojas kā demperis, kurš neļauj pārāk strauji griezt stūri. Tiešā veidā par sistēmas inerci D neatbild, bet tas koriģē P darbu, kad tas pārcenšas, jo sistēma negrib laicīgi reaģēt, kad P dod komandu, kļūda aug un aug, un P ietekme arī aug, bet ir laicīgi "jānomet", lai nepāršautu.
I koeficients atbild par kļūdas akumulēšanos laikā. Piemēram, ja ar aprakstīto PD algoritmu brauktu pa slīpu ceļu, tad mašīna brauktu visu laiku z vienības uz kādu pusi no līnijas pat ar perfektiem koeficientiem. I akumulē šo kļūdu un piekoriģē stūri, līdz akumulētā kļūda ir 0.
Tas, protams, ir uz pirkstiem izstāstīts algoritms, bet Gūglī ir pietiekami daudz informācijas gan par teoriju, gan pielietojumiem. Es domāju, ka ir arī ļoti noderīgas ražotāju application notes.

----------


## Epis

Faktiski beigās iznāk tā ka iet runa par TRAJEKTORIJU pa kādu iet Krāsns, jūsu gadījumā šādas ideālās trajektorijas nav (ir parastā ar kontrollpunktiem), bet manā ir un jūs sakāt ka jūsu PID novadīs krāsni labāk nekā to dara mans primitīvais hibrīd algoritms, es esu pārliecināts ka tas nekad mūžā nenotiks, mans 100% panākums ir tur ka man ir ideālā trajektorija, un ideālā nozīmē to ka nav iespējams nobraukt labāk par mani ja nav tādas pašas trajektorijas, faktiski slīdzināt kurš var nobraukt labāk var tikai tad ja abi algoritmi iet pa vienu trajektorīju, bet šajā situācijā abiem algoritmiem iekšā tiek ielikti vienādi kordināšu cipari, un mans algoritms zin to Ideālās trajektorijas vietu kur jāslēdz krāsns ārā, bet jūsu algoritms to nezinu un aizbrauc šķībi, lūk tā.
Gribu redzēt kurš radīs labāku agoritmu par manējo neizmantojot manu prognozēšanas Knifu(odziņu) ???? 

Es Wiki jau sen esu visu par PID un citiem izlasījis, bet šeit iet runa par konceptuāli pavisam citu lietu, attiecīgi par vadības principu, kā sakāt jūs un ko saku es, un man ir taisnība ka jūs nevarat novadīt labāk krāsni par manu algoritmu neizmantojot to manu Knifu! lūk tā!

----------


## Epis

Ir tā ka ja jūsu PID algoritms nav spējīgs izslēgt KRāsni pie 120C un ieslēgt pie 140C ar to PWM tad Jūs esat ZAUDĒJIS, jo tā ir IDeālā Krāsns TRAJEKTORIJA pa kuru iet mans algoritms tākā padomājiet labi vai jūs varat salikt manu algoritmu ar savu PID ?

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis* protams ka var salikt tavu algoritmu, nevis vienos vārtos bet pa taisno miskastē.
Man ir nobriedusi situācija, ka arī man vajag uztaisīt sildītāju, kas vai nu ilgstoši notur daudzmaz stabilu temperatūru, vai automātiskā/pusautomātiskā rezīmā atseko termo grafiku. Pietam jebkādas formas termografiku. Paskatīsimies, kam sanāks labāk un lētāk!

iesākumam - pamēģini tagad uztaisīt 'ideālo' līkni savai krāsnij iepriekšsildīšanas vietā uzliekot pirmo pīķi uz 240C,nepārlecot 240C, tad atdzesi līdz 170C nenobraucot zemāk par 170C un tad trešo punktu atkal uz 240C nepārlecot 240C. Pēc tam vienkārši atdzesējot. Atskaites punktu daudzums tāds pac kā bija sākumā projektēts, algoritms tas pats, tikai vērtības citas. pareizāk sakot  - tikai 1 vērtība cita. Es svēti ticu, ka nākotnes paredzēšanas algoritmam nav problēmu tikt ar šo elementāro uzdevumu galā. Tev tikai atliek to PIERĀDĪT.

----------


## jeecha

Labi, te nav jeega diskuteet vairs par sho teemu - secinaajums - Epis diemzheel negrib iedziljinaaties kas ir sleegtaas cilpas kontrole, tajaa ka PID ar atvasinaajuma dalju var kompenseet leenu sisteemu, tam ka lai PID darbotos vinsh ir jaatjuunee prieksh konkreetaas sisteemas dinamikas. Tas kas ir sanaacis Epis ir atveertaas cilpas kontrole kura ir "pieskruuveeta" vienam konkreetam pielietojumam, un lai izmantotu sho kontroli citiem temperatuuras rezhiimiem viss jaasaak no saakuma. Sleegtaas cilpas kontrolei savukaart vaidzeetu tikai barot iekshaa jaunas setpoint veertiibas un smaidiit un skatiities kaa kontrole to sagremo.

Btw, tomeer veelme uztaisiit savu kraasninju ir palikusi, kautkad naakammeenes buus jaasataisa, par rezultaatiem zinjoshu, bet jaunaa threadaa, shitais jau sen ir paarveerties par "beztolkshovu" un ciinju ar veejdzirnavaam.

Aaa, veel neliels jautaajums Epis, peec tiem grafikiem sanaak ka tev temperatuuras pieaugums ir kautkur 0.5C/s, bet kautkur saakumaa lasiiju ka pati kraasninja speejot 2C/s, taa ir tava algoritma iipatniiba, vai tomeer kraasns nespeej panaakt 2C/s, jo tagad sanaak ka taa kraasns silst tik leeni un piikjii ir ljoti iisu briidi, nevis ~20s (vai 40s prieksh Pb-free reflow)?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, ja pamatuzstadījums ir , lai neviens nekādu ideju neizsaka un ka principā nevajag ne par ko strīdēties, jo viss jau atklāts un darbojas, tad jums , protams ir taisnība.

Labi, ka tika pieminēta analoģija ar mašīnas inerci. Tas varbūt liks padomāt, ka tās paredzēšanas programmmas ir vajadzīgas, lai vai kā tās sauktos.
ja ņem to piemēru ar tiem 16 impulsiem, tad sprieguma kompensācijai paredz 1 impulsa iztrūkumu uz 16, 32, 64  uttt impulsiem vai arī 2 impulsu iztrūkumu utt utjpr
sildelementa pretestības nevienmērības kompensācijai arī var paredzēt iznemt kādu impulsu. piemēram, rēķinot jaudu reizinot strāvu ar momentano spriegumu.
tāpat eksperimentāli nosakot, kā krāsns zaudē siltumu pie 100 vai 200 grādiem, kādas ir līknes. Tad atgriezeniskās saites devējs ir nevis termojutīgais elements, bet gan vairāku termoelementu pēdējo 5- 10 - 20 sekunžu silšanas/dzišanas un atmiņas datu aprēķina koeficients  :: 

proti, nevis termoelementa un opampa milivolti noteiks, cik tad dos jaudu sildelements, bet gan šo datu salīdzināsana ar atmiņas datiem, matemātiskas darbības ar vēlamo temepratūras profilu.

----------


## Epis

Apstījos tos PID grafikus, izkstās ka tomēr var tas PID ar I un D iekontrollēt bez Liela Overschoot (te es ņemu savus vārdus atpakaļ) bet tas ir tikai viens no apgalvjumiem kas izrādījās nepaties, un tikai vienā situācijā, ja PID dod tādus kontrolpunktus kādi ir ĪStajam Tempertūras profila grafikam tad šis agloritms aizies greizi, jo kā es jau agrāk bīju teicis PIDam nebūs kļudas viņš akli ies līdz 140C uz 100% un tad mēģinās bremzēt a nobremzēt vairs nevar, a es šādā situācijā var savu kodu pielabot lai iet pēc tiem punktiem pa "Gudro", 
Tākā nepaties izrādījās tikai tas apgalvojums ka PID nevar sasniegt 140C bez overshoot, ja tam iedod tikai 1nu kordināti sasniegt tos 140, šādā gadījumā ja to PID pietjūnē tad viņš kā bremze sasniegs tos 140C, bet ja PID iedod nepareizu iešanas ceļu tad algoritms kā stūlbs sekos tam ceļam un pārsniegs tos 140C, tākā es kļūdījos tikai 1nā izņēmuma gadījumā.

Gribu redzēt kādu SMD krāsni līdzīgu kā man kas iet uz tā PID ! 


Šeit ideālais variants kādu vaidzētu krāsnīj, apraksts no Wiki par PID trūkumu, un Fed forward nepieciešamību. 




> PID controllers, when used alone, can give poor performance when the PID loop gains must be reduced so that the control system does not overshoot, oscillate or "hunt" about the control setpoint value. The control system performance can be improved by combining the feedback (or closed-loop) control of a PID controller with feed-forward (or open-loop) control. Knowledge about the system (such as the desired acceleration and inertia) can be "fed forward" and combined with the PID output to improve the overall system performance. The feed-forward value alone can often provide the major portion of the controller output. The PID controller can then be used primarily to respond to whatever difference or "error" remains between the setpoint (SP) and the actual value of the process variable (PV). Since the feed-forward output is not affected by the process feedback, it can never cause the control system to oscillate, thus improving the system response and stability.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad kāds ir uztaisījis kaut ko tādu?

----------


## Vikings

Davaj pārlasi visu tēmu un ja nemaldos vairāki bija taisijuši. Cik var spamot...

----------


## Raimonds1

Es sapratu, ka būs uztaisījuši labāku, ar labāku programmu un padalīsies ar pieredzi. Es pats tādu taisīju, tagad esmu pārdevis, gan ar roku pieregulējamu un temperatūru tabulu, cik kurā brīdī regulēt, lai novērstu siltuma inerci.

----------


## Epis

Gribētu arī zināt vai kāds izņemot mani, un tagat arī raimondu1(analogā versija) ir taisījis SMD lodējamo krāsni ?? 




> Es pats tādu taisīju, tagad esmu pārdevis, gan ar roku pieregulējamu un temperatūru tabulu, cik kurā brīdī regulēt, lai novērstu siltuma inerci.


 nu re es darīju tiši tā pat pieregulēju tos karšanas posmus tikai digitāli, tākā šādām krāsnīm ir tie tempertūras grafiki pašam jāpieregulē un ar tiem PID tur neko izdarīt nevar !! te vaig pašam pieregulēt laikus priekš ideālā profila.

tie kas paši krāsni nav taisījuši te gudri runāja par PID algoritmu spēku, ja krāsni taisītu tad tur būtu kārtīgs aplauziens un nekas vairāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

Varbūt arī nebūtu, jo no zināmas starta temepratūras pie zināma ieeja sprieguma tīklā un tā kompensācijas kaut ko var uzmodelēt.  Tad vislabāk butu, ja karsēšanas laikā iegūst kaut kādu tāda tipa funkciju - iedevām šitik sinusa 5 sekundēs, reģēja pie 50 grādiem  šādi , pie 100 šādi, tātad pie 200 paredzam, ka reaģēs šitā  ::   tagat to vajag nociparot  ::

----------


## Epis

Ienāca prāta doma par Tostera SMD krāsni, un tākā tā jauda tiem tosteriem ir riktīgi liela tad 800-900W un iekšā tilpums ir ļoti mazs tad no tāda varētu sanākt baigā SMD krāsns. vienīgi nav zināms kādus tad sildelementus izmanto tie tosteri, un es paspiedu googlu"toster Hack" un atradu intresantu video kur viens izjauc to tosteri un izrādās ka tie sildelementi ir plakana plāksne kad dod ārā IR starojumu un uzkarst momentāni tur vidakā labi redzams kā no tās plāksnes sāk starot ārā IR.
ar tādu karšanas SUEP ātrumu varētu vienkārši nenormāli krutu SMD krāsni uztaisīt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2IYw1eSJ3A

vienīgi jaut'jums varētu būt tāds kur tādu krāsni ar tādiem,līdzīgiem plakaniem IR sildelementiem var nopirkt ?? 

šādai krāsnij ar tādu dinamiku būtu jau patiešām jēga taisīt to PID  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

dažas adreses un idejas
http://www.infraredheating.com/
http://www.celeritous.com/estore/index. ... ucts_id=68   lodkraasns
http://www.celeritous.com/estore/index. ... ucts_id=67   kontr
http://www.novastarinc.com/chambers.html
http://ezinearticles.com/?Tools-and-Ite ... &id=921003
http://www.hpsdr.com/Public/Projects/SMT/SMT.html
http://www.apsgold.com/reflow.htm
http://www.amtest.net/eng/products/sold ... heller.asp
http://www.manncorp.com/au/solano_lead- ... w=overview
http://technocrat.net/d/2007/6/29/22381

----------


## Dzindzis

Informacijai, rupnieciska cepeskrasns darbiba  :: ) Varbut radisies kadas jaunas idejas.

----------


## HexFet killer

Interesants aparāts, Dzindzi! Domāju, ka Tavā rīcībā ir kas no Weller.

Nedaudz lai izkustinātu tēmu uz nedaudz dārgākiem risinājumiem, tad patlaban novērtēju 'tvaika fāzes' lodēšanu. (Vapor phase reflow) Ir ierobežota maks temperatūra.

----------

